# Hoping for an HSG baby! Anyone else?!



## LaineB

I had an hsg done on Monday and ov'ed yesterday!! Hoping and praying that that the procedure cleared the way for baby # 2!!!


----------



## TNK

Had my HSG on Friday! Crossing my fingers that this is my month! Good luck to you LaineB!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

I had mine done on Tuesday (5 days ago) and 'O'ing today. I'm hoping it knocked down the spiderwebs and cleared the path for a little bean!!! Goodluck girls and update here if you can. I'll be stalking...


----------



## christinas06

I'm having my done October 7th. I hope this will all be our cycle!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Good luck ladies! I got my bfp the month I got my HSG done after ttc for 19 cycles


----------



## LaineB

Renewed hope!!!! I hope this is it!!!!!!! Good luck girls! The only thing I am concerned about is that we couldn't BD until cd 13 bc I was really crampy and spotting until then. Did you guys have the same problem?


----------



## TNK

jenniferttc1 said:


> Good luck ladies! I got my bfp the month I got my HSG done after ttc for 19 cycles

Thats amazing news! Congratulations! I didn't even know it was a possibility until I got on here..I am crossing my fingers and hoping that this is my month! I feel really good about it! 

Good luck to everyone!!! :hug:


----------



## LaineB

kleinfor3 said:


> I had mine done on Tuesday (5 days ago) and 'O'ing today. I'm hoping it knocked down the spiderwebs and cleared the path for a little bean!!! Goodluck girls and update here if you can. I'll be stalking...

:haha:


----------



## jeoestreich

I am scheduling a HSG as soon as AF gets here. So I am hoping for a HSG baby also.


----------



## TNK

jeoestreich said:


> I am scheduling a HSG as soon as AF gets here. So I am hoping for a HSG baby also.

Good luck! I hope everything is normal! Make sure to take something for pain like a half hour before you go! I got so nervous I almost passed out!! LOL! The poor nurse brought me some juice and I sat on the toilet drinking it :haha:


----------



## CuddleBunny

I haven't had an hsg but I just wanted to stop in and wish you luck! :hugs: I have heard many many great stories about getting bfps after an hsg!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

I'll be having one done soon too!! In the meantime, I'll stalk this thread and read about YOUR hsg babies, until I get my own. :winkwink: Good luck ladies!!


----------



## pinkchucks

Mine is set for Friday October 7th!


----------



## christinas06

pinkchucks said:


> Mine is set for Friday October 7th!

Mine too 8am!


----------



## LaineB

Good luck girls! hopefully we can all report good news soon!


----------



## christinas06

I just spoke the place I'm having the test done and they said that DH would be allowed back before and after just not during the test. They said they would give me the results after the test was done.


----------



## Nibeley

I need one - waited til cd1 -called and they have shut the department until mid Nov! Going out of my mind as cant wait that long - trying to get laporoscopy appointment now,

Good luck everyone x


----------



## kleinfor3

christinas06 said:


> I just spoke the place I'm having the test done and they said that DH would be allowed back before and after just not during the test. They said they would give me the results after the test was done.

Yours may be different but at mine they had like an u/s tv screen and I was watching as they put the dye in and it filled up. Pretty cool lol. It was over in for real like a minute. Goodluck!!!


----------



## moonflowermay

Just wanted to wish you luck and let you know that I, too, had an HSG baby. Couldn't believe it!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hi ladies. I had my HSG done yesterday 10/3. I will be ov'ing this weekend or early next week. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

LaineB said:


> I had an hsg done on Monday and ov'ed yesterday!! Hoping and praying that that the procedure cleared the way for baby # 2!!!

Will you be POAS? If so when?


----------



## LaineB

Yes! next tuesday October 11 will be 10 DPO


----------



## C.armywife

jeoestreich said:


> I am scheduling a HSG as soon as AF gets here. So I am hoping for a HSG baby also.

As soon as my next af gets here I am scheduling mine.:flower:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Can I ask a question? I hope I don't sound dumb for asking but who should get a HSG? I have a 15 month old son and we had to use fertility drugs to get pregnant with him. Would a HSG help us to conceive our 2nd baby? Is this something the Dr would suggest to me if she thought I needed one?


----------



## C.armywife

Hsg worked for me 9 years ago when I had been ttc #2 for 10 months with no luck...Got my bfp that same cycle! :thumbup:
Have been ttc #3 (with new Dh) for 7 months and just got orders from my doctor for another hsg to be scheduled as soon as I get af! Hope I have positive results again...


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> Can I ask a question? I hope I don't sound dumb for asking but who should get a HSG? I have a 15 month old son and we had to use fertility drugs to get pregnant with him. Would a HSG help us to conceive our 2nd baby? Is this something the Dr would suggest to me if she thought I needed one?

I think its a good idea for anyone who may have endometriosis or has had past abdominal surgery. Just to check for blockage. I have had 5 previous abdominal surgeries, so blockage is a great possibility for me...I have tons of scar tissue.
Last time I had hsg I seemed to have a mucus plug in my tubes. It helped clear that out and I got my bfp that same cycle.


----------



## Sunshine7125

C.armywife said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question? I hope I don't sound dumb for asking but who should get a HSG? I have a 15 month old son and we had to use fertility drugs to get pregnant with him. Would a HSG help us to conceive our 2nd baby? Is this something the Dr would suggest to me if she thought I needed one?
> 
> I think its a good idea for anyone who may have endometriosis or has had past abdominal surgery. Just to check for blockage. I have had 5 previous abdominal surgeries, so blockage is a great possibility for me...I have tons of scar tissue.
> Last time I had hsg I seemed to have a mucus plug in my tubes. It helped clear that out and I got my bfp that same cycle.Click to expand...

Ok that makes perfect sense. We are ttc #2 and our second round of Femara. If this month doesn't work I may ask my Dr about this. I have PCOS and I bet it would help me.


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question? I hope I don't sound dumb for asking but who should get a HSG? I have a 15 month old son and we had to use fertility drugs to get pregnant with him. Would a HSG help us to conceive our 2nd baby? Is this something the Dr would suggest to me if she thought I needed one?
> 
> I think its a good idea for anyone who may have endometriosis or has had past abdominal surgery. Just to check for blockage. I have had 5 previous abdominal surgeries, so blockage is a great possibility for me...I have tons of scar tissue.
> Last time I had hsg I seemed to have a mucus plug in my tubes. It helped clear that out and I got my bfp that same cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok that makes perfect sense. We are ttc #2 and our second round of Femara. If this month doesn't work I may ask my Dr about this. I have PCOS and I bet it would help me.Click to expand...

Very possible. Seems to clear out all the "junk".


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question? I hope I don't sound dumb for asking but who should get a HSG? I have a 15 month old son and we had to use fertility drugs to get pregnant with him. Would a HSG help us to conceive our 2nd baby? Is this something the Dr would suggest to me if she thought I needed one?
> 
> I think its a good idea for anyone who may have endometriosis or has had past abdominal surgery. Just to check for blockage. I have had 5 previous abdominal surgeries, so blockage is a great possibility for me...I have tons of scar tissue.
> Last time I had hsg I seemed to have a mucus plug in my tubes. It helped clear that out and I got my bfp that same cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok that makes perfect sense. We are ttc #2 and our second round of Femara. If this month doesn't work I may ask my Dr about this. I have PCOS and I bet it would help me.Click to expand...

I'm getting one done just to be sure there are no blockages (though there is no reason to suspect any) before being prescribed Clomid.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa92881 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question? I hope I don't sound dumb for asking but who should get a HSG? I have a 15 month old son and we had to use fertility drugs to get pregnant with him. Would a HSG help us to conceive our 2nd baby? Is this something the Dr would suggest to me if she thought I needed one?
> 
> I think its a good idea for anyone who may have endometriosis or has had past abdominal surgery. Just to check for blockage. I have had 5 previous abdominal surgeries, so blockage is a great possibility for me...I have tons of scar tissue.
> Last time I had hsg I seemed to have a mucus plug in my tubes. It helped clear that out and I got my bfp that same cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok that makes perfect sense. We are ttc #2 and our second round of Femara. If this month doesn't work I may ask my Dr about this. I have PCOS and I bet it would help me.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting one done just to be sure there are no blockages (though there is no reason to suspect any) before being prescribed Clomid.Click to expand...


I did have a bad bacterial infection at 17 that ended up getting into my tubes. I caught it in time and got antibiotics but I always wondered if it did damage. I did have a baby 15 months ago but I am 28 and I am sure it would make my ttc alot easier to clear them out


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question? I hope I don't sound dumb for asking but who should get a HSG? I have a 15 month old son and we had to use fertility drugs to get pregnant with him. Would a HSG help us to conceive our 2nd baby? Is this something the Dr would suggest to me if she thought I needed one?
> 
> I think its a good idea for anyone who may have endometriosis or has had past abdominal surgery. Just to check for blockage. I have had 5 previous abdominal surgeries, so blockage is a great possibility for me...I have tons of scar tissue.
> Last time I had hsg I seemed to have a mucus plug in my tubes. It helped clear that out and I got my bfp that same cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok that makes perfect sense. We are ttc #2 and our second round of Femara. If this month doesn't work I may ask my Dr about this. I have PCOS and I bet it would help me.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting one done just to be sure there are no blockages (though there is no reason to suspect any) before being prescribed Clomid.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did have a bad bacterial infection at 17 that ended up getting into my tubes. I caught it in time and got antibiotics but I always wondered if it did damage. I did have a baby 15 months ago but I am 28 and I am sure it would make my ttc alot easier to clear them outClick to expand...

Its nice to get things checked out..if only for peace of mind. The tests also checks for pelvic inflammatory disease.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will def ask my Dr about this!! Thank you:flower:


----------



## kleinfor3

LaineB said:


> Yes! next tuesday October 11 will be 10 DPO

I am going to test Tuesday. It will be 9 maybe 10 dpo... Not so sure. I surged on Saturday. It's killing me already. I want this to be my month soso bad! I hate this 2ww looks like we should have a way to bypass it lol it's SO overrated!


----------



## LaineB

Six more days!!!! We can make it!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I schedule mine for next Thursday!


----------



## SKP

I have to book for an HSG what exactly is it? Any tips?


----------



## LaineB

Dye is inserted into the uterus and out of the fallopian tubes via the cervix. Not a fun procedure but I've heard that a lot of people ger preg right after!


----------



## kleinfor3

Yes 1 more day down. I have had an awful headache and my face is more broke out than normal at this time in my cycle BUT I am on Progesterone for the first time so that could be it. Fingers Crossed!!!!


----------



## AMN21

I plan on asking my doc about getting this done when I see her tomorrow! GL ladies!!:flower:


----------



## LaineB

I've been nauseous all night. I always get this in my TWW tho, I guess it's hormones .... I'm praying for a bfp!! I don't want to wait anymore!!!!!


----------



## LaineB

Hopefully we have some little implanting babies soon!!!!!!!


----------



## SKP

I read that the HSG has to be done before before ovulation and after af. If im irregular and i have no idea when i or if i ovulate, and have very irregular af. How do i do the test?


----------



## MrsG2010

I think they recommend you do it before cycle day 10.


----------



## C.armywife

SKP said:


> I read that the HSG has to be done before before ovulation and after af. If im irregular and i have no idea when i or if i ovulate, and have very irregular af. How do i do the test?

I called two weeks ago and requested the test. The doctor has it ordered now and Im waiting for my next af. On the first day of af I will call and the test will be scheduled then...Even if you miss ov the cycle that the test is done, from what Ive read, you are still more likely to get your bfp for the next three months following the test.


----------



## SKP

So it dont really matter when its done. I am so unpredictab;e, longest bewteen was 6 months, closest was 2 weeks. and some 2 months apart


----------



## LaineB

They will only Schedule it when af shows. They schedule it for 10 days after af starts.


----------



## SKP

Impossible for, then this test wont get done. Our booking for anything medical related to even see a doc is 2 months in advanced


----------



## C.armywife

You do have to have af and I was told you had to be finished with it. Other than that they didn't give me a specific day it needed to be done on. You definitely should not be pregnant(so best to schedule before ov or take extra precaution not to get pregnant for those who ov early). Getting into the dr does take longer but my hsg is done in radiology. Scheduling for that seems to be fairly quick. gl


----------



## Beautygirl73

Good luck to everyone hoping for their bfp after having a hsg , I am also hoping for one after having my hsg 9 days ago I ov 5 days later and am now on 4 dpo my ovulation pains were more painful after having it done, maybe that was a good sign! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## AMN21

I just seen my doc today and she wrote the order for my hsg test! I'll have it done next month, if I dont get a BFP this month! My ovaries and uterus are good and I have plenty of eggs so just gotta check the transport system! lol...My doc told me she expects me in there in a few months pregnant! Hope shes right! I'm feeling extremely positve about these last few months of the year!! I hope I have one seriously good christmas present for the family!!! Sending positive vibes and baby dust to you all!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LaineB

I love the end of the year!!! Dh is convinced that we only get preg in December (we did both times) maybe it's because I'm so happy, excited, relaxed ect. During the holidays! I hope it happens this month tho!!!


----------



## AMN21

LaineB said:


> I love the end of the year!!! Dh is convinced that we only get preg in December (we did both times) maybe it's because I'm so happy, excited, relaxed ect. During the holidays! I hope it happens this month tho!!!

I love the holidays so much too! Once fall is here I'm so cheerful and relaxed like you said. I hope its this month as well!! :flower:


----------



## christinas06

I have my HSG tomorrow. Wish me luck


----------



## SockriTease

My HSG was done this Monday on Oct. 3rd. All was clear so fingers crossed. :dust:


----------



## jeoestreich

I am hoping mine is clear. Finally got AF. It only took eight days for the provera to work. HSG scheduled for next Thursday. I am hoping that it will be the helping hand.


----------



## SockriTease

Good luck tomorrow christina and next week as well jeoestreich!!! :dust:


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you also!


----------



## LaineB

christinas06 said:


> I have my HSG tomorrow. Wish me luck

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## LaineB

jeoestreich said:


> I am hoping mine is clear. Finally got AF. It only took eight days for the provera to work. HSG scheduled for next Thursday. I am hoping that it will be the helping hand.

Hopefully we all get cleared out and make room for some baby making!!! Good luck!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks so much! Good luck to you!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey sokritease - my hsg was done 10/3 as well. im waiting to ov. in the next 3-8 days!


----------



## daopdesign

I had a HSG last November and fell pregnant without the need to take Clomid, Feb this year so it does do wonders! It totally flushes you out so things are nice and clear.


----------



## C.armywife

daopdesign said:


> I had a HSG last November and fell pregnant without the need to take Clomid, Feb this year so it does do wonders! It totally flushes you out so things are nice and clear.

That is great to hear:flower: Congrats!


----------



## LaineB

I've heard such great things about pregnancy chances being increased. I'm so excited!!! Lets hope for bfps before christmas!!!


----------



## christinas06

I had my done today. It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Tubes all clear. My uterus is tilted to the front. He said that is normal though.


----------



## LaineB

Good news!!!! Now on to your bfp!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay, great news. Glad to hear everyhing is ok....and that it wasn't too bad!


----------



## SockriTease

MrsG2010 said:


> Hey sokritease - my hsg was done 10/3 as well. im waiting to ov. in the next 3-8 days!

:wave: I got a +OPK today so I'm looking for my temps to change. Good luck hun, x


----------



## SockriTease

christinas06 said:


> I had my done today. It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Tubes all clear. My uterus is tilted to the front. He said that is normal though.

That's awesome. It was such a relief I'm sure :thumbup:. And mine was nowhere near as bad as I thought either. We're on our way :hugs:


----------



## messymommy

daopdesign said:


> I had a HSG last November and fell pregnant without the need to take Clomid, Feb this year so it does do wonders! It totally flushes you out so things are nice and clear.

Thank you for renewing my hope! I had my HSG done this past July and I am still looking to get my BFP. I do only have one open tube thanks to the HSG. At first the test showed I had a great uterus, no issues there but no tubes :( They did some maneuvering and got my left tube to open and then said it looked great also and must have just had mucus. The right however didn't let the dye all the way through it and looked thinner on the screen. They said that one probably has scarring. I did have 2 large cysts on the right ovary about a year and a half ago and they burst so that they said could cause scarring. I also had many bouts of bacterial vaginosis over the years so maybe that did it too. Who knows! Our son is 10 years old and was conceived naturally without trying. Now with no b/c for the past 8 years we got nothing. Now we know why.


----------



## starlight11

Had my HSG procedure done September 21st and now coming to the end of my 2WW! REALLY HOPING FOR A BFP! It's so nice to read stories of ladies who had their HSG test done and then got their BFP that same cycle/month!

Have had a lot of "symptoms" but who knows.. Trying not to get too too excited! Otherwise it will just be onto month 13 of TTC!


----------



## SockriTease

Starlight, when are you going to start testing?


----------



## starlight11

Possibly on Sunday. I'm trying my hardest to wait 2 more days! Since I am only 10 DPO today.


----------



## LaineB

starlight11 said:


> Possibly on Sunday. I'm trying my hardest to wait 2 more days! Since I am only 10 DPO today.

Good luck!!!!!!!!!! Hope you start us off with a positive!!!!!


----------



## SockriTease

GL Starlight! FXed for you hun :dust:


----------



## SKP

Mine is booked for Nov 9th


----------



## C.armywife

Will probably have mine around Nov 1 if af comes when expected..


----------



## MrsG2010

sokritease - good luck!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm 14 dpo, all BFN, but I went ahead and called my doctor yesterday and plan to schedule my HSG as soon as AF starts and she will tell me the day. FX!


----------



## LaineB

starlight11 said:


> Possibly on Sunday. I'm trying my hardest to wait 2 more days! Since I am only 10 DPO today.

Any testing yet!? I tested this morning At 8 dpo...bfn. But I know it's too early!! I have been having cramping in my uterus are for 2 days now!! Hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## LaineB

Can someone take a look at my chart. It looks very different this month!!!


----------



## Angel baby

LaineB said:


> Can someone take a look at my chart. It looks very different this month!!!

I did! Your temps are high and temps look alot better than last month! Good luck!


----------



## LaineB

Thank you for looking at it. I'm really hopeful! My temp is
98.7 right now so i can't wait to see it in the morning


----------



## christinas06

It does look better this month. :thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

LaineB said:


> starlight11 said:
> 
> 
> Possibly on Sunday. I'm trying my hardest to wait 2 more days! Since I am only 10 DPO today.
> 
> Any testing yet!? I tested this morning At 8 dpo...bfn. But I know it's too early!! I have been having cramping in my uterus are for 2 days now!! Hoping that's a good sign.Click to expand...

Don't feel alone...I tested today too! Of course BFN lol. I haven't had any symptoms though. I'm not feeling lucky this month. Weird though cause usually I have what I call several symptoms every month only to end in BFN :( Oh well, tomorrow's a new day with a new test lol! Glad your chart looks good!!!


----------



## SockriTease

MrsG2010 said:


> sockritease - good luck!

Thanks hun! You too :hugs2:


----------



## Beautygirl73

Good luck , I'm 8 dpo today and feeling a little but achy like af is round the corner, a little bit strange as not due for another 8 days!!!! I hate this 2ww!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Anyone else testing? LaineB what did you get today???


----------



## SockriTease

I'm 1dpo today, will be testing around the 22nd. Gl ladies x


----------



## LaineB

kleinfor3 said:


> Anyone else testing? LaineB what did you get today???

BFN that sent me into tears...... i dont know how much more of this heartbreak I can take :cry:


----------



## Angel baby

It's still early, so don't get discouraged yet! Hope you all get a BFP! I have my HSG scheduled for next Tuesday. Did any of you bleed for a couple of days after the procedure?


----------



## jeoestreich

I have my HSG on Thursday and they told me that it was a hour long procedure. Hopefully that is not true. Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## SockriTease

An hour?? That's probably just the block of time they give. My appointment was 12-1 but that's when they tell all of the ladies to show up, and each individual appointment is about 15 minutes, it's over really quick. :thumbup:. I barely had a little spotting when I went to the :loo: but not enough for a pad or anything. Good luck. Hope all is clear :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

LaineB said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else testing? LaineB what did you get today???
> 
> BFN that sent me into tears...... i dont know how much more of this heartbreak I can take :cry:Click to expand...

I know, I can totally relate. It is so awful. :cry: I know we haven't been trying as long as you have.:flower: We had a :angel: in Jan and have been trying since then. BUT IT IS STILL EARLY FOR BOTH OF US. SO...we will just have to wait and see...I HATE WAITING. I think I will have a test done tomorrow at my new RE doc appt. Don't know for sure. We're not out yet!!! :hugs:


----------



## LaineB

kleinfor3 said:


> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else testing? LaineB what did you get today???
> 
> BFN that sent me into tears...... i dont know how much more of this heartbreak I can take :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I can totally relate. It is so awful. :cry: I know we haven't been trying as long as you have.:flower: We had a :angel: in Jan and have been trying since then. BUT IT IS STILL EARLY FOR BOTH OF US. SO...we will just have to wait and see...I HATE WAITING. I think I will have a test done tomorrow at my new RE doc appt. Don't know for sure. We're not out yet!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope we still have a chance! Good luck at your re appt. We also have an angel baby we lost in Feb 2010 at 12 weeks. I think that's what makes the waiting the worst. I was so excited to be a mom again and I have longed for another baby since we lost our precious little one. Everyone says if I want it too bad it only causes stress and makes me less likely to get pregnant. But I don't know how to stop. Its the strongest desire I've ever had in my life. Well... That makes a total of 4 times I've cried today.... Thanks for listening and understanding. It's truly been a rough day for me :hugs:


----------



## nicky1119

I had my second HSG today. Last month inad no success. Went for another test this month to confirm whether my tubes were closed. Came back with my Left one closed. Not awful news but not super crappy news either. So I am crossing my fingers that the HSG cleared my right tube and I oculate from my right this month. Baby dust to all ya'll!


----------



## kleinfor3

LaineB said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else testing? LaineB what did you get today???
> 
> BFN that sent me into tears...... i dont know how much more of this heartbreak I can take :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I can totally relate. It is so awful. :cry: I know we haven't been trying as long as you have.:flower: We had a :angel: in Jan and have been trying since then. BUT IT IS STILL EARLY FOR BOTH OF US. SO...we will just have to wait and see...I HATE WAITING. I think I will have a test done tomorrow at my new RE doc appt. Don't know for sure. We're not out yet!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope we still have a chance! Good luck at your re appt. We also have an angel baby we lost in Feb 2010 at 12 weeks. I think that's what makes the waiting the worst. I was so excited to be a mom again and I have longed for another baby since we lost our precious little one. Everyone says if I want it too bad it only causes stress and makes me less likely to get pregnant. But I don't know how to stop. Its the strongest desire I've ever had in my life. Well... That makes a total of 4 times I've cried today.... Thanks for listening and understanding. It's truly been a rough day for me :hugs:Click to expand...

If I had a dollar for everyone who has told me to stop trying so hard...I'd be rich lol. I have stopped talking to family and friends who haven't 'tried' as long and hard as we have about the situation. They mean well but they really cannot relate and they do more harm than good. I have come to the conclusion that the one's who say those things haven't walked in our shoes. I haven't figured out how to stop obsessing...I don't have any advice on that sorry :nope: I think that the longer it takes, the more obsessed I get. I really think that's only natural though. It's one of those things in life that we can't control...and that stinks b/c I am totally a control freak. :haha: Did you test today too? Are you seeing your OB or do you have a FS or RE?


----------



## christinas06

LaineB said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else testing? LaineB what did you get today???
> 
> BFN that sent me into tears...... i dont know how much more of this heartbreak I can take :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I can totally relate. It is so awful. :cry: I know we haven't been trying as long as you have.:flower: We had a :angel: in Jan and have been trying since then. BUT IT IS STILL EARLY FOR BOTH OF US. SO...we will just have to wait and see...I HATE WAITING. I think I will have a test done tomorrow at my new RE doc appt. Don't know for sure. We're not out yet!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope we still have a chance! Good luck at your re appt. We also have an angel baby we lost in Feb 2010 at 12 weeks. I think that's what makes the waiting the worst. I was so excited to be a mom again and I have longed for another baby since we lost our precious little one. Everyone says if I want it too bad it only causes stress and makes me less likely to get pregnant. But I don't know how to stop. Its the strongest desire I've ever had in my life. Well... That makes a total of 4 times I've cried today.... Thanks for listening and understanding. It's truly been a rough day for me :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: I hate it when people always say well there is always adoption. I know there is but I don't want to think about that right now. It is so hard not to stress. We are all here for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## christinas06

I ovulated yesterday! I now start my prometrium tomorrow


----------



## LaineB

christinas06 said:


> I ovulated yesterday! I now start my prometrium tomorrow

Good luck christina! Hope the hsg and prometrium do the trick. DH decided yesterday he wants to go straight for IVF. Our FS only suggests IUI. I'm like.....WHOA! Slow down!! Haha!! I think he's had enough too!


----------



## starlight11

I'm now 7 days late for AF and when I did test last Monday it was BFN. I'm scared to test again I don't want to see another BFN! :( My hubby is home from work on Thursday so if AF doesn't show up by then, we will test again together. I've had a lot of symptoms... Been very up and down. Currently experiencing cramps and feel like AF is going to be here any minute. I keep running to the bathroom to check and nothing! So frustrating.


----------



## LaineB

starlight11 said:


> I'm now 7 days late for AF and when I did test last Monday it was BFN. I'm scared to test again I don't want to see another BFN! :( My hubby is .....cramps and feel like AF is going to be here any minute. I keep running to the bathroom to check and nothing! So frustrating.

Take an first response early response. That one detects low levels. AF was crazy for me this time too so it maybe just the hsg. I started 2 days early (has never happened) and I was very heavy. So hopefully that was my cleansing. I would prob call your doc tho to let them know you are late.


----------



## jeoestreich

I had my HSG on Thursday. Everything was all clear. So it is time to get BDing and make that baby. LOL


----------



## SockriTease

:wohoo: for the all clear. That's great news!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa92881

Wooohooo jeo!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ugh just noticed my ticker, I'm definitely going to hit 120 days...that's awful!! :dohh:


----------



## C.armywife

Scheduled my HSH for next tuesday!:flower: Im excited and so nervous. And Ive even had one before. :wacko:


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck!


----------



## SockriTease

C.armywife said:


> Scheduled my HSH for next tuesday!:flower: Im excited and so nervous. And Ive even had one before. :wacko:

Yay! Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## TNK

starlight11 said:


> I'm now 7 days late for AF and when I did test last Monday it was BFN. I'm scared to test again I don't want to see another BFN! :( My hubby is home from work on Thursday so if AF doesn't show up by then, we will test again together. I've had a lot of symptoms... Been very up and down. Currently experiencing cramps and feel like AF is going to be here any minute. I keep running to the bathroom to check and nothing! So frustrating.

Please keep us updated..I'm not around like I used to be my DH said this website makes me crazy...So I've stayed away these last few weeks...
I had my HSG Sept 30th and I am waiting for the 25th so I can NOT *crossing my finger* get my period..I want so badly to be pregnant this month...
I love hearing all the success stories!!! Gives me hope....

Good luck ~


----------



## christinas06

Hey everyone! I think I'm pregnant... Look at this thread:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/773057-update-do-you-ladies-see-anything.html 

I don't know if it was the HSG or the meds.


----------



## babylove330

Congrats!!! I'm the OP of this thread, Sockri, but somehow my account was deactivated. I'm still waiting for my HSG with the rest of you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## christinas06

I took another test this morning and tis is what it looked like 
https://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll207/ChristinaJacob2006/IMAG0437.jpg

I'm just so excited. I'm not sure if it was from the HSG or the meds. Just got a call back from the doctor my day 21 progesterone was a 50.


----------



## Angel baby

Congrats! I'd say that is definitely a BFP!!


----------



## TNK

Christina that gives me so much hope! Congrats girl! 
I'm going to wait till the 25th though, I'm to scared to test now!


----------



## Sunshine7125

christinas06 said:


> I took another test this morning and tis is what it looked like
> https://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll207/ChristinaJacob2006/IMAG0437.jpg
> 
> I'm just so excited. I'm not sure if it was from the HSG or the meds. Just got a call back from the doctor my day 21 progesterone was a 50.

A 50 is awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

This was round 2 of femara for me. I took a test yesterday at 12 dpo and it was neg. AF is due for me tomorrow. I have lost hope for this cycle. I am calling tomorrow to schedule my HSG!!


----------



## C.armywife

christinas06 said:


> Hey everyone! I think I'm pregnant... Look at this thread:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/773057-update-do-you-ladies-see-anything.html
> 
> I don't know if it was the HSG or the meds.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> This was round 2 of femara for me. I took a test yesterday at 12 dpo and it was neg. AF is due for me tomorrow. I have lost hope for this cycle. I am calling tomorrow to schedule my HSG!!

GL & :dust:
My af came around 12 dpo. Scheduled my hsg for next tuesday.


----------



## pinkchucks

Since my HSG wasn't successful last week, I'm hoping that AF doesnt come, or that they can schedule another for the upcoming month with a different technician.


----------



## Janers

jenniferttc1 said:


> Good luck ladies! I got my bfp the month I got my HSG done after ttc for 19 cycles

I love hearing that! I had my HSG on October 13th, and we've been trying for a baby for 19 months too! I ovulated two days ago, I'm thinking only positive thoughts right now!


----------



## SKP

My HSG is 2 weeks away.


----------



## Angel baby

Well mine showed a block tube on my Righ side but I have LH surge yesterday and still this morning and O pains on my Left side so I'm hoping I'm still in this month!


----------



## Lisa92881

Finally scheduled my hsg! It's on Halloween - better not be any tricks up there, just treats. :haha:

I think a radiologist will be doing mine cause my obgyn isn't available that morning. Is that common??


----------



## Sunshine7125

My HSG is scheduled Friday at 1:30. I am super nervous!


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> My HSG is scheduled Friday at 1:30. I am super nervous!

YAY!!!!! I'm glad you got the appointment! I was nervous too! 

My fertility specialist had a death in the family so the other fertility doc did mine and there was no radiologist in the room. I've worked in the hospital surgery for 5 years and the radiologist did it there. So it's ok for him to do it.

I could smacked my fill in, when she said "Its a good result, just one blocked tube!"


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG is scheduled Friday at 1:30. I am super nervous!
> 
> YAY!!!!! I'm glad you got the appointment! I was nervous too!
> 
> My fertility specialist had a death in the family so the other fertility doc did mine and there was no radiologist in the room. I've worked in the hospital surgery for 5 years and the radiologist did it there. So it's ok for him to do it.
> 
> I could smacked my fill in, when she said "Its a good result, just one blocked tube!"Click to expand...

Yes!! I couldn't believe she agreed to it, but she did! 

So you had one tube blocked? Can they fix that? I am so worried I am going to have blockage.

Oh and by the way, I graduated high school in Weatherford Texas and grew up there. I noticed you were from Dallas!


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG is scheduled Friday at 1:30. I am super nervous!
> 
> YAY!!!!! I'm glad you got the appointment! I was nervous too!
> 
> My fertility specialist had a death in the family so the other fertility doc did mine and there was no radiologist in the room. I've worked in the hospital surgery for 5 years and the radiologist did it there. So it's ok for him to do it.
> 
> I could smacked my fill in, when she said "Its a good result, just one blocked tube!"Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! I couldn't believe she agreed to it, but she did!
> 
> So you had one tube blocked? Can they fix that? I am so worried I am going to have blockage.Click to expand...

They can attempt to but they usually won't if only one is blocked. Mine is blocked due to scar tissue from a tubal reversal this past May. The bright side is that I still have one open and it's still possible so I'm not completely out and should be thankful! My FS is wanting me to start IUI w/ Clomid/trigger next month. Mostly to help produce dominant follicles on that side. I'm still debating it. It's $950 a cycle with the doctor I use.

This month, I took soy days 3-7. Primrose from CD1 till yesterday because I think I'm ovulating today. My positive OPK's were yesterday. Can't decide which side I'm ovulating on but in the next couple of days I'll have aching on the side I ovulated on, so hoping its the good side!

I also used softcups the last night! So here's to hoping for a good outcome for this month and avoid IUI and spending more money to the fertility doctor. I'm begining to think since I like giving away so much money that it might be kind of entertaining to watch it flush down the toilet! lol!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG is scheduled Friday at 1:30. I am super nervous!
> 
> YAY!!!!! I'm glad you got the appointment! I was nervous too!
> 
> My fertility specialist had a death in the family so the other fertility doc did mine and there was no radiologist in the room. I've worked in the hospital surgery for 5 years and the radiologist did it there. So it's ok for him to do it.
> 
> I could smacked my fill in, when she said "Its a good result, just one blocked tube!"Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! I couldn't believe she agreed to it, but she did!
> 
> So you had one tube blocked? Can they fix that? I am so worried I am going to have blockage.Click to expand...
> 
> They can attempt to but they usually won't if only one is blocked. Mine is blocked due to scar tissue from a tubal reversal this past May. The bright side is that I still have one open and it's still possible so I'm not completely out and should be thankful! My FS is wanting me to start IUI w/ Clomid/trigger next month. Mostly to help produce dominant follicles on that side. I'm still debating it. It's $950 a cycle with the doctor I use.
> 
> This month, I took soy days 3-7. Primrose from CD1 till yesterday because I think I'm ovulating today. My positive OPK's were yesterday. Can't decide which side I'm ovulating on but in the next couple of days I'll have aching on the side I ovulated on, so hoping its the good side!
> 
> I also used softcups the last night! So here's to hoping for a good outcome for this month and avoid IUI and spending more money to the fertility doctor. I'm begining to think since I like giving away so much money that it might be kind of entertaining to watch it flush down the toilet! lol!Click to expand...

I don't blame you on wanting to save some of the money. Fertility issues can be expensive. I know these fertility drugs cost me about $40 a month plus the progesterone checks my insurance won't cover that are $75 a month. No telling how much this HSG test will cost. But in the end it will all be worth it!! I hope it is your month!! :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG is scheduled Friday at 1:30. I am super nervous!
> 
> YAY!!!!! I'm glad you got the appointment! I was nervous too!
> 
> My fertility specialist had a death in the family so the other fertility doc did mine and there was no radiologist in the room. I've worked in the hospital surgery for 5 years and the radiologist did it there. So it's ok for him to do it.
> 
> I could smacked my fill in, when she said "Its a good result, just one blocked tube!"Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! I couldn't believe she agreed to it, but she did!
> 
> So you had one tube blocked? Can they fix that? I am so worried I am going to have blockage.Click to expand...
> 
> They can attempt to but they usually won't if only one is blocked. Mine is blocked due to scar tissue from a tubal reversal this past May. The bright side is that I still have one open and it's still possible so I'm not completely out and should be thankful! My FS is wanting me to start IUI w/ Clomid/trigger next month. Mostly to help produce dominant follicles on that side. I'm still debating it. It's $950 a cycle with the doctor I use.
> 
> This month, I took soy days 3-7. Primrose from CD1 till yesterday because I think I'm ovulating today. My positive OPK's were yesterday. Can't decide which side I'm ovulating on but in the next couple of days I'll have aching on the side I ovulated on, so hoping its the good side!
> 
> I also used softcups the last night! So here's to hoping for a good outcome for this month and avoid IUI and spending more money to the fertility doctor. I'm begining to think since I like giving away so much money that it might be kind of entertaining to watch it flush down the toilet! lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you on wanting to save some of the money. Fertility issues can be expensive. I know these fertility drugs cost me about $40 a month plus the progesterone checks my insurance won't cover that are $75 a month. No telling how much this HSG test will cost. But in the end it will all be worth it!! I hope it is your month!! :hugs:Click to expand...


My insurance doesn't pay anything toward fertility wise but it did cover my HSG and I only had to pay $30.00 co-pay. Guess they considered that medical! 

Alot get BFP with HSG so hopefully this will be your month too!


----------



## christinas06

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG is scheduled Friday at 1:30. I am super nervous!
> 
> YAY!!!!! I'm glad you got the appointment! I was nervous too!
> 
> My fertility specialist had a death in the family so the other fertility doc did mine and there was no radiologist in the room. I've worked in the hospital surgery for 5 years and the radiologist did it there. So it's ok for him to do it.
> 
> I could smacked my fill in, when she said "Its a good result, just one blocked tube!"Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! I couldn't believe she agreed to it, but she did!
> 
> So you had one tube blocked? Can they fix that? I am so worried I am going to have blockage.Click to expand...
> 
> They can attempt to but they usually won't if only one is blocked. Mine is blocked due to scar tissue from a tubal reversal this past May. The bright side is that I still have one open and it's still possible so I'm not completely out and should be thankful! My FS is wanting me to start IUI w/ Clomid/trigger next month. Mostly to help produce dominant follicles on that side. I'm still debating it. It's $950 a cycle with the doctor I use.
> 
> This month, I took soy days 3-7. Primrose from CD1 till yesterday because I think I'm ovulating today. My positive OPK's were yesterday. Can't decide which side I'm ovulating on but in the next couple of days I'll have aching on the side I ovulated on, so hoping its the good side!
> 
> I also used softcups the last night! So here's to hoping for a good outcome for this month and avoid IUI and spending more money to the fertility doctor. I'm begining to think since I like giving away so much money that it might be kind of entertaining to watch it flush down the toilet! lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you on wanting to save some of the money. Fertility issues can be expensive. I know these fertility drugs cost me about $40 a month plus the progesterone checks my insurance won't cover that are $75 a month. No telling how much this HSG test will cost. But in the end it will all be worth it!! I hope it is your month!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My insurance doesn't pay anything toward fertility wise but it did cover my HSG and I only had to pay $30.00 co-pay. Guess they considered that medical!
> 
> Alot get BFP with HSG so hopefully this will be your month too!Click to expand...

My insurance doesn't cover anything related to fertility issues. They did cover my HSG too. I only paid 150 for it. The doctor said he was going to order the test becuase of some pain I was having. I think that is why insurance covered it.


----------



## Sunshine7125

christinas06 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG is scheduled Friday at 1:30. I am super nervous!
> 
> YAY!!!!! I'm glad you got the appointment! I was nervous too!
> 
> My fertility specialist had a death in the family so the other fertility doc did mine and there was no radiologist in the room. I've worked in the hospital surgery for 5 years and the radiologist did it there. So it's ok for him to do it.
> 
> I could smacked my fill in, when she said "Its a good result, just one blocked tube!"Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! I couldn't believe she agreed to it, but she did!
> 
> So you had one tube blocked? Can they fix that? I am so worried I am going to have blockage.Click to expand...
> 
> They can attempt to but they usually won't if only one is blocked. Mine is blocked due to scar tissue from a tubal reversal this past May. The bright side is that I still have one open and it's still possible so I'm not completely out and should be thankful! My FS is wanting me to start IUI w/ Clomid/trigger next month. Mostly to help produce dominant follicles on that side. I'm still debating it. It's $950 a cycle with the doctor I use.
> 
> This month, I took soy days 3-7. Primrose from CD1 till yesterday because I think I'm ovulating today. My positive OPK's were yesterday. Can't decide which side I'm ovulating on but in the next couple of days I'll have aching on the side I ovulated on, so hoping its the good side!
> 
> I also used softcups the last night! So here's to hoping for a good outcome for this month and avoid IUI and spending more money to the fertility doctor. I'm begining to think since I like giving away so much money that it might be kind of entertaining to watch it flush down the toilet! lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you on wanting to save some of the money. Fertility issues can be expensive. I know these fertility drugs cost me about $40 a month plus the progesterone checks my insurance won't cover that are $75 a month. No telling how much this HSG test will cost. But in the end it will all be worth it!! I hope it is your month!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My insurance doesn't pay anything toward fertility wise but it did cover my HSG and I only had to pay $30.00 co-pay. Guess they considered that medical!
> 
> Alot get BFP with HSG so hopefully this will be your month too!Click to expand...
> 
> My insurance doesn't cover anything related to fertility issues. They did cover my HSG too. I only paid 150 for it. The doctor said he was going to order the test becuase of some pain I was having. I think that is why insurance covered it.Click to expand...

 I will be curious to see if my insurance will cover mine.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG is scheduled Friday at 1:30. I am super nervous!
> 
> YAY!!!!! I'm glad you got the appointment! I was nervous too!
> 
> My fertility specialist had a death in the family so the other fertility doc did mine and there was no radiologist in the room. I've worked in the hospital surgery for 5 years and the radiologist did it there. So it's ok for him to do it.
> 
> I could smacked my fill in, when she said "Its a good result, just one blocked tube!"Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! I couldn't believe she agreed to it, but she did!
> 
> So you had one tube blocked? Can they fix that? I am so worried I am going to have blockage.Click to expand...
> 
> They can attempt to but they usually won't if only one is blocked. Mine is blocked due to scar tissue from a tubal reversal this past May. The bright side is that I still have one open and it's still possible so I'm not completely out and should be thankful! My FS is wanting me to start IUI w/ Clomid/trigger next month. Mostly to help produce dominant follicles on that side. I'm still debating it. It's $950 a cycle with the doctor I use.
> 
> This month, I took soy days 3-7. Primrose from CD1 till yesterday because I think I'm ovulating today. My positive OPK's were yesterday. Can't decide which side I'm ovulating on but in the next couple of days I'll have aching on the side I ovulated on, so hoping its the good side!
> 
> I also used softcups the last night! So here's to hoping for a good outcome for this month and avoid IUI and spending more money to the fertility doctor. I'm begining to think since I like giving away so much money that it might be kind of entertaining to watch it flush down the toilet! lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you on wanting to save some of the money. Fertility issues can be expensive. I know these fertility drugs cost me about $40 a month plus the progesterone checks my insurance won't cover that are $75 a month. No telling how much this HSG test will cost. But in the end it will all be worth it!! I hope it is your month!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My insurance doesn't pay anything toward fertility wise but it did cover my HSG and I only had to pay $30.00 co-pay. Guess they considered that medical!
> 
> Alot get BFP with HSG so hopefully this will be your month too!Click to expand...

Thank you! I will def keep you posted on my results. My period pretty much stopped today besides a little spotting! So I am ready for Friday!


----------



## Lisa92881

I was thinking the same thing when I scheduled my HSG. I'm not sure if my insurance will cover it. :shrug: I hope so, it's pretty good for most stuff. 

Sunshine - Good luck Fri, keep us posted!!


----------



## Angel baby

If my insurance wouldn't had paid it, it would have cost me 1100 up front. So, so, glad it did! lol!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh dear. I should bring my credit card just in case, then?! LOL.


----------



## Angel baby

I had them run mine before. You might see if they will do that so you are prepared.


----------



## Lisa92881

Who did you call, your insurance company??


----------



## jeoestreich

I think mine covered mine. LOL They did not ask for any money when I went there.


----------



## Angel baby

My clinic called to confirm if the insurance will pay. U can have the clinic do it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just writing because I had an HSG on Monday which was yesterday and I'm hoping for a HSG baby this cycle! I'm getting ready to ovulate in about 3 days, I have my preseed ready and I'm hoping that MAYBE I can get my doctor to also put me on clomid to up my chances even more! Oh and how could I forget to add this, both of my tubes are open. :)

Anyways, I will be stalking this thread, hope nobody minds! 

Good luck to all and lots of baby :dust:


----------



## AMN21

HSG scheduled November 7th! Hope I get this HSG baby luck and get my BFP!! I want my sticky bean!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Janers said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies! I got my bfp the month I got my HSG done after ttc for 19 cycles
> 
> I love hearing that! I had my HSG on October 13th, and we've been trying for a baby for 19 months too! I ovulated two days ago, I'm thinking only positive thoughts right now!Click to expand...

Good luck sweetie! I truely believe it did the trick for me, and a little relaxing time :) I didnt even think about concieveing the month I had it done since I was taking a month off before starting clomid in june!


----------



## jenniferttc1

double post


----------



## letia659

good luck ladies! just wanted to say I got pregnant in the 2nd and 3rd cycle after my HSG first ended up being chemical 2nd is my toddler!!! :) we had been ttc over 3 yrs! hope you get your BFPs!!


----------



## MiniMel

Hi! I had a hsg on 11th oct and ov'd around 14th. Af due anytime from tomorrow...

Dr didn't think there was any reason my tubes might be blocked but she just wanted to rule it out as everything else with me & dh is fine. Sure enough, both tubes were fine but I'm hoping that the flushing out has helped anyway!


----------



## mrsine

I had one on sept 27 but I was away from OH around OV time so we missed last cycle. Hoping this cycle is it for me. 

I took strong painkillers and so all I felt was pressure.


----------



## MrsG2010

No HSG baby for me this round. :(


----------



## Angel baby

MrsG2010 said:


> No HSG baby for me this round. :(

:hugs:

They say up to 4 cycles after the HSG so there is hope! :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

mrsine said:


> I had one on sept 27 but I was away from OH around OV time so we missed last cycle. Hoping this cycle is it for me.
> 
> I took strong painkillers and so all I felt was pressure.

Hopefully this will be your month!!

:dust:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm calling the dr office to see what they say about the insurance covering my HSG


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> I'm calling the dr office to see what they say about the insurance covering my HSG

I'm crossing my fingers for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok I got good news and bad news. Bad news is my insurance won't cover it because it is filed under infertility. Good news is the Imaging Center where I am getting done said they won't bill me up front and I will be billed later. They estimated between $500-$700


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Ok I got good news and bad news. Bad news is my insurance won't cover it because it is filed under infertility. Good news is the Imaging Center where I am getting done said they won't bill me up front and I will be billed later. They estimated between $500-$700

Well... that somewhat sucks! But good you don't have to pay it up front!! They could have cut you a break and say something other infertility. I think thats how I got mine paid. I wish they would cut me a break with this IUI to cover some of it like the ultrasounds but they won't. :( Goodluck and hope you get good results!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I haven't been on here much recently as my husband just returned from a 5 month deployment :) Anyways I had an HSG done two cycles ago and this is our first time actually TRYING to see if it worked. I had a "possible" blocked left tube so I can't wait to see what happens. I am on Clomid, using soft cups and pre-seed, and had the HSG done. Goodluck to you all and I'll keep you informed on my situation and if it works for me!

Had it done 2 months early b/c DH was supposed to have been home by then or a couple weeks after...just so happened they extended him a little bit longer!


----------



## Angel baby

AndreaFlorida said:


> Hey ladies I haven't been on here much recently as my husband just returned from a 5 month deployment :) Anyways I had an HSG done two cycles ago and this is our first time actually TRYING to see if it worked. I had a "possible" blocked left tube so I can't wait to see what happens. I am on Clomid, using soft cups and pre-seed, and had the HSG done. Goodluck to you all and I'll keep you informed on my situation and if it works for me!
> 
> Had it done 2 months early b/c DH was supposed to have been home by then or a couple weeks after...just so happened they extended him a little bit longer!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck ladies. I will keep you posted with my results from Friday. I agree Angel baby, why did they have to file it under infertility? They should know better lol


----------



## C.armywife

Got a question for those of you who have had one recently...
:blush:Sorry TMI. Had mine yesterday and I still have quite a bit of brown discharge. Has anyone else had this? I dont remember spotting longer than a day last time I had one, but that was nine years ago.:shrug:


----------



## Angel baby

C.armywife said:


> Got a question for those of you who have had one recently...
> :blush:Sorry TMI. Had mine yesterday and I still have quite a bit of brown discharge. Has anyone else had this? I dont remember spotting longer than a day last time I had one, but that was nine years ago.:shrug:

Every time I think of mine, I giggle about the look I gave the doctor. She told me I would spot the day I did it but I was bleeding pretty bad right after and the night! She told me it was OK and I told her my version of spotting and her version of spotting are 2 different things! LOL! 

I bled pretty heavy day one. Day 2 was light spotting here and there. On day 3 that morning, just a tad bit of pink and no more after that. So I was told it was ok. 

If yours is brown, that's old blood so should be ok. 

Did you get good results?

:dust:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I didn't spot but a tiny tad of brownish stringy old stuff for a few days and then I was fine! FX for ya :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

C.armywife said:


> Got a question for those of you who have had one recently...
> :blush:Sorry TMI. Had mine yesterday and I still have quite a bit of brown discharge. Has anyone else had this? I dont remember spotting longer than a day last time I had one, but that was nine years ago.:shrug:

I had mine 2 days ago and I'm still spotting....so I think you're fine. I actually have a question though about if you can have sex 2 day after or if you have to wait ... I'm about to O so I wanted to get doing the baby dance but not if I'm not allowed to yet because of the procedure.


----------



## Angel baby

ashknowsbest said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> Got a question for those of you who have had one recently...
> :blush:Sorry TMI. Had mine yesterday and I still have quite a bit of brown discharge. Has anyone else had this? I dont remember spotting longer than a day last time I had one, but that was nine years ago.:shrug:
> 
> I had mine 2 days ago and I'm still spotting....so I think you're fine. I actually have a question though about if you can have sex 2 day after or if you have to wait ... I'm about to O so I wanted to get doing the baby dance but not if I'm not allowed to yet because of the procedure.Click to expand...

My doctor told me we could DTD the day after. Guess it depends on the doctor. I would so you wouldn't miss that fertile window. I did it the next day, I was also sore too. We skipped a day after that.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Angel baby said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> Got a question for those of you who have had one recently...
> :blush:Sorry TMI. Had mine yesterday and I still have quite a bit of brown discharge. Has anyone else had this? I dont remember spotting longer than a day last time I had one, but that was nine years ago.:shrug:
> 
> I had mine 2 days ago and I'm still spotting....so I think you're fine. I actually have a question though about if you can have sex 2 day after or if you have to wait ... I'm about to O so I wanted to get doing the baby dance but not if I'm not allowed to yet because of the procedure.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor told me we could DTD the day after. Guess it depends on the doctor. I would so you wouldn't miss that fertile window. I did it the next day, I was also sore too. We skipped a day after that.Click to expand...

Thanks! I had my HSG done on Monday, we skipped Tuesday and BDed this morning and I didn't hurt but afterwards I did have some ... grey-ish brown colored CM (SORRY TMI). I hope that's ok. I'm sure it's fine but I WILL NOT miss my O! :haha: =D


----------



## christinas06

My doctor said we could that night. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

christinas06 said:


> My doctor said we could that night. :)

yay so i'm good then =D 
Good to hear!


----------



## C.armywife

Angel baby said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> Got a question for those of you who have had one recently...
> :blush:Sorry TMI. Had mine yesterday and I still have quite a bit of brown discharge. Has anyone else had this? I dont remember spotting longer than a day last time I had one, but that was nine years ago.:shrug:
> 
> Every time I think of mine, I giggle about the look I gave the doctor. She told me I would spot the day I did it but I was bleeding pretty bad right after and the night! She told me it was OK and I told her my version of spotting and her version of spotting are 2 different things! LOL!
> 
> I bled pretty heavy day one. Day 2 was light spotting here and there. On day 3 that morning, just a tad bit of pink and no more after that. So I was told it was ok.
> 
> If yours is brown, that's old blood so should be ok.
> 
> Did you get good results?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yes it is old blood. Didnt realize I would have so much of it...If this is what was lining my uterus its no wonder I havent gotten my bfp. Hoping everything is all cleaned out for implantation. :thumbup: 
I did get good results both tubes are clear and uterus looks good. Did look like I may have a small amount of inflammation on the right side (kinda expected after 5 abdominal surgeries) but he wasnt sure and needed to take a closer look. Will have full results in about a week. 
Hope you all get your BFP soon and we can be bump buddies! :flower:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok girls my HSG is tomorrow and honestly I am feeling a little scared and nervous. I am worried about getting an infection because my dr didn't prescribe me any antibiotics? Did you girls take any? I am just so worried something is going to go wrong. And I certainly don't want to be spotting forever and unable to to bd. Help...


----------



## mrsine

Its not at all that bad. Take painkillers an hour before and u can take one more, 30mins before. I only spotted for a day and could bd the day after. :hug:


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Ok girls my HSG is tomorrow and honestly I am feeling a little scared and nervous. I am worried about getting an infection because my dr didn't prescribe me any antibiotics? Did you girls take any? I am just so worried something is going to go wrong. And I certainly don't want to be spotting forever and unable to to bd. Help...

I didn't use a antibiotic. You are going to be laughing the day after when you realize it wasn't that bad. I was extremely nervous too. You will get to BD that night or day after and you will be fine. :thumbup: Then a HSG baby for you! :happydance: Think of the booby lady when the procedure starts .... :holly: :haha:


----------



## Shorty88

Sorry I tried to google this but what is this procedure and how long do u have to be trying to get this?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls my HSG is tomorrow and honestly I am feeling a little scared and nervous. I am worried about getting an infection because my dr didn't prescribe me any antibiotics? Did you girls take any? I am just so worried something is going to go wrong. And I certainly don't want to be spotting forever and unable to to bd. Help...
> 
> I didn't use a antibiotic. You are going to be laughing the day after when you realize it wasn't that bad. I was extremely nervous too. You will get to BD that night or day after and you will be fine. :thumbup: Then a HSG baby for you! :happydance: Think of the booby lady when the procedure starts .... :holly: :haha:Click to expand...

LOL that booby lady cracks me up!:haha: I am glad to hear you didn't take an antibiotic either. I worried about the infection part. I am glad to know I can bd shortly afterwards and hopefully the spotting will subside quickly. I was told to bring a pad with me because some of dye leaks out.... ewwww lol


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> Ok girls my HSG is tomorrow and honestly I am feeling a little scared and nervous. I am worried about getting an infection because my dr didn't prescribe me any antibiotics? Did you girls take any? I am just so worried something is going to go wrong. And I certainly don't want to be spotting forever and unable to to bd. Help...

Ive had two HSGs and didnt get antibiotics for either one. BTW the one I had nine years ago resulted in a BFP. :flower: Hope we all get our BFP soon! :flower:


----------



## Angel baby

Shorty88 said:


> Sorry I tried to google this but what is this procedure and how long do u have to be trying to get this?

In the states you can go to really any OBGYN/GYN or fertility specialist and if you requested it and been trying for a while they will do it.

It's a procedure where you go in and they push a catheter in the cervix and blow a small baloon up to keep anything from leaking out. They push dye in and under fluroscopy (x-ray) they watch the dye go through. This makes sure the dye goes through the tubes to make sure there are no blockages. Sometimes the procedure will break up the blockages. If there are blockages, you mind as well be looking into other means to have a baby. Surgery to clear the blockage or IVF. If you have been diagnosed w/ endo already. You probably should have this done.


----------



## Angel baby

I'm sorry, let me clear myself up a little after I read that. If one tube is blocked and the other is clear. Natural conception is still possible. If both are blocked other means such as IVF or surgery. I have one blocked tube and I will probably be looking at IUI next cycle. Good luck to you!


----------



## Angel baby

Ladies, FF gave me my crosslines! It says 3dpo but I'm really 2dpo. But close enough! woohoo! The dreaded TWW. I hope I didn't ovulate on my Right side that is blocked but I can't tell. I'm having aching on both sides. I'm going to try and hold out testing at 10dpo. But I am a POAS addict so don't think that will play out well! LMAO!


----------



## C.armywife

Angel baby said:


> Ladies, FF gave me my crosslines! It says 3dpo but I'm really 2dpo. But close enough! woohoo! The dreaded TWW. I hope I didn't ovulate on my Right side that is blocked but I can't tell. I'm having aching on both sides. I'm going to try and hold out testing at 10dpo. But I am a POAS addict so don't think that will play out well! LMAO!

GL! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Ladies, FF gave me my crosslines! It says 3dpo but I'm really 2dpo. But close enough! woohoo! The dreaded TWW. I hope I didn't ovulate on my Right side that is blocked but I can't tell. I'm having aching on both sides. I'm going to try and hold out testing at 10dpo. But I am a POAS addict so don't think that will play out well! LMAO!

Good Luck!!!!! :dust:

Fingers crossed for :bfp: for everyone!! I called the nurse to see what my Dr recommended as far as sex and she told me the next day and as quick as possible because ovulation would be approaching. Well for me I ovulate late, so I still have time. She also said that she was hopeful for me this month because many women get pregnant after this procedure because it clears the tubes out! Oh I sooo hope she is right in my case and I pray the HSG goes well!


----------



## AngelKay

GL to you Sunshine!! Please update us on the procedure. I called this morning to check on getting one done also. I go to the Dr on November 17 to get checked out & then when AF shows that month around the 24th I will schedule my HSG procedure. Sooooo keep me posted along the way!!! Hoping you get your BFP this month!!! :dust::hug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sunshine7125

AngelKay said:


> GL to you Sunshine!! Please update us on the procedure. I called this morning to check on getting one done also. I go to the Dr on November 17 to get checked out & then when AF shows that month around the 24th I will schedule my HSG procedure. Sooooo keep me posted along the way!!! Hoping you get your BFP this month!!! :dust::hug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Thank you!! I will def keep you girls updated. I am still having a little bit of tan discharge from my period sorry TMI. My periods last forever. I hope they will overlook that. I am glad you are getting one done. I hope all goes well with it!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,Can I Join?.I had my HSG done on 10/14 and had one tube open and one tube may of been closed but the DR thought that maybe it spasmed so that was why the dye didnt go through, so not sure if it is blocked or not.... But, like you other girls I am hoping it will give me my BFP after about 2 years TTC and since my husband had his 14 year old vasectomy reversed in October 2009 and has a low sperm count as a result.


Long story short I am in my 2WW and am hoping the HSG will do the trick to give me my BFP soon, otherwise the next step for me and DH is IUI. I have been getting light positives on my IC's and have a testing thread going in the gallery, but I am not sure if I can trust my IC's just yet....

Good luck and baby dust to all of you girls!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Angel baby

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls,Can I Join?.I had my HSG done on 10/14 and had one tube open and one tube may of been closed but the DR thought that maybe it spasmed so that was why the dye didnt go through, so not sure if it is blocked or not.... But, like you other girls I am hoping it will give me my BFP after about 2 years TTC and since my husband had his 14 year old vasectomy reversed in October 2009 and has a low sperm count as a result.
> 
> 
> Long story short I am in my 2WW and am hoping the HSG will do the trick to give me my BFP soon, otherwise the next step for me and DH is IUI. I have been getting light positives on my IC's and have a testing thread going in the gallery, but I am not sure if I can trust my IC's just yet....
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all of you girls!!! :dust: :dust:

I seen your test and they are looking really good! Hopefully no IUI for you and only a 9 month vacation from AF! 

I will probably do IUI next cycle. I was kinda hoping I didn't ovulate on my blocked side but I have been having some aches on that side so I'm begining to think I ovulated on that side! :dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Angel baby, thanks for looking at my HPT thread and for the good luck wished.....:flower:

Good luck and baby dust to you hun... I hope we can both get our BFP's and avoid doing the IUI....:dust: :dust:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok girls going for my HSG in two hours. I am totally nervous. I will keep you updated on my results!


----------



## wannabeprego

Sunshine7125 said:


> Ok girls going for my HSG in two hours. I am totally nervous. I will keep you updated on my results!

Good luck... You will do just fine hun....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Lots of luck!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls... I think that the HSG may have done the trick .. check out page 6 of my testing thread...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ing-bfp-ic-pg-2-ic-pg-5-new-ic-pg6-bfp-6.html


----------



## Angel baby

I definately think you are on a 9 month vacation from AF!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## C.armywife

Congrats wannabeprego!!!!:happydance:
Thanks for the update. Always good to hear success stories! :flower:


----------



## C.armywife

Soooo after the radiologist told me my tubes looked clear with maybe some inflammation on the right side, my ob/gyn called this morning and said the dye did not spill through my right tube at all.:cry: My left tube is clear. Dont know why the radiologist said they were both clear.:wacko: Maybe didnt want me to panic.:shrug: Ob/gyn wants me using OPKs twice a day to help speed things along. Im so upset after thinking everything was clear. :cry: :growlmad:


----------



## Angel baby

C.armywife said:


> Soooo after the radiologist told me my tubes looked clear with maybe some inflammation on the right side, my ob/gyn called this morning and said the dye did not spill through my right tube at all.:cry: My left tube is clear. Dont know why the radiologist said they were both clear.:wacko: Maybe didnt want me to panic.:shrug: Ob/gyn wants me using OPKs twice a day to help speed things along. Im so upset after thinking everything was clear. :cry: :growlmad:

I know how you feel. When that doctor told me the same thing I just cried like a baby. But now that I have had a couple of weeks for it to sink in, I'm much better about it because the possibility is still there. Mine suggested meds to help it ovulate on that side regardless to increase the chances and suggested IUI. I have already ovulated this cycle but I'm thinking I did on the Right side which is my blocked side. So, I'm thinking I just might do the IUI next cycle so I can release more than 1 egg and increase my chances w/ the trigger shot and timing of everything. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Ok girls going for my HSG in two hours. I am totally nervous. I will keep you updated on my results!

HAS IT BEEN 2 HOURS YET?!? LMAO! I noticed you are from Jonesboro. I went to nursing school in Helena at PCC/UA. (cough) 10 1/2 years ago! lol!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls going for my HSG in two hours. I am totally nervous. I will keep you updated on my results!
> 
> HAS IT BEEN 2 HOURS YET?!? LMAO! I noticed you are from Jonesboro. I went to nursing school in Helena at PCC/UA. (cough) 10 1/2 years ago! lol!Click to expand...

Got the preliminary results from radiologist. She said both were clear! She said my Dr will follow up with me next week. She did say my right one was a little delayed so there may have been a slight blockage that she cleared. Glad its over :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

THAT'S great news! Hopefully you cleared the cob webbs and on your way to a BFP this month!!!


----------



## MegnJoe

I got mine the cycle after my hsg (and laparscopy) Good luck!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks girls! I still have about a week before ovulation... uggghh i hate my long cycles


----------



## Angel baby

I actually did soy with the HSG this month. LOL!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> I actually did soy with the HSG this month. LOL!

I heard that works!!! When is your AF due?


----------



## Angel baby

I'm due around the 8th. My cycles are usually 30-34 days. I really think I ovulated on the wrong side though.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> I'm due around the 8th. My cycles are usually 30-34 days. I really think I ovulated on the wrong side though.

FX'ed it was your good side! :thumbup: You don't have too much longer then. I have a 31 day cycle and ovulation seems forever away. So you went to school in Helena??


----------



## wannabeprego

@Carmywife... try not to get to upset hun....you can still get pregnant with only one tube open..:hugs:. When I my HSG only one tube was open and the DR couldnt tell if the other tube was open or not, she thought it might of spasmed and that could of been why the dye only started to go through but never spilled out like it was supposed to... so I dont know what is up with my one side for sure... There is a nice group of girls on here called "The one tubers" if you want to join them for support. Good luck and baby dust to you, I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust:

@Sunshine, I am so glad to hear that your HSG went well and that your tubes were open...:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine7125

wannabeprego said:


> @Carmywife... try not to get to upset hun....you can still get pregnant with only one tube open..:hugs:. When I my HSG only one tube was open and the DR couldnt tell if the other tube was open or not, she thought it might of spasmed and that could of been why the dye only started to go through but never spilled out like it was supposed to... so I dont know what is up with my one side for sure... There is a nice group of girls on here called "The one tubers" if you want to join them for support. Good luck and baby dust to you, I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> @Sunshine, I am so glad to hear that your HSG went well and that your tubes were open...:thumbup:

Thank you :flower: I sure hope we all get BFP's soon! I am so sick of seeing negative tests I could scream! :hissy:


----------



## C.armywife

wannabeprego said:


> @Carmywife... try not to get to upset hun....you can still get pregnant with only one tube open..:hugs:. When I my HSG only one tube was open and the DR couldnt tell if the other tube was open or not, she thought it might of spasmed and that could of been why the dye only started to go through but never spilled out like it was supposed to... so I dont know what is up with my one side for sure... There is a nice group of girls on here called "The one tubers" if you want to join them for support. Good luck and baby dust to you, I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust:=QUOTE]
> 
> Im wondering if mine spasmed as well. My OB said the tube looked dilated but didn't spill...
> Gonna give it three months and see what happens.


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls going for my HSG in two hours. I am totally nervous. I will keep you updated on my results!
> 
> HAS IT BEEN 2 HOURS YET?!? LMAO! I noticed you are from Jonesboro. I went to nursing school in Helena at PCC/UA. (cough) 10 1/2 years ago! lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Got the preliminary results from radiologist. She said both were clear! She said my Dr will follow up with me next week. She did say my right one was a little delayed so there may have been a slight blockage that she cleared. Glad its over :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats! :happydance: Glad you got it over with. :flower:


----------



## Sunshine7125

C.armywife said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls going for my HSG in two hours. I am totally nervous. I will keep you updated on my results!
> 
> HAS IT BEEN 2 HOURS YET?!? LMAO! I noticed you are from Jonesboro. I went to nursing school in Helena at PCC/UA. (cough) 10 1/2 years ago! lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Got the preliminary results from radiologist. She said both were clear! She said my Dr will follow up with me next week. She did say my right one was a little delayed so there may have been a slight blockage that she cleared. Glad its over :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! :happydance: Glad you got it over with. :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so much... now if we can get our timing right maybe something will happen this month. The first month we did every day last month it was every other day... This month I may just draw days out of a hat lol. I am sick of counting days :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls. When you all had your hsg, was your period totally gone?? Mines still hanging around (way longer than usual thanks to a 123 day cycle) and I'm afraid they're not going to do my hsg tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey girls. When you all had your hsg, was your period totally gone?? Mines still hanging around (way longer than usual thanks to a 123 day cycle) and I'm afraid they're not going to do my hsg tomorrow. :shrug:

How bad is it? Is it still red? Sorry for the TMI questions but it does make a difference.


----------



## Lisa92881

No, today it's mostly brown. Winding down hopefully. I thought it was ending Friday, then yesterday was red again, and today is back to brown. It's not bad, just have a thin pad on.


----------



## Sunshine7125

They told me if it wasnt heavy they would still do it. If its just the brown stuff they should still do it.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh good. Thank you so much. :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

:flower:No problem!! Lots of luck tomorrow. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks, I will. I'm so nervous! Hubby is going into work late so he can come with me, I think I'm more nervous about going to the hospital than the actual procedure. Haha!


----------



## Sunshine7125

They wouldn't let my Hubby in with me. It made me so upset. It was a really quick procedure. It will be over before you know it.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, I already told him I'll go in alone, it's the driving there and waiting that I wanted him there for. I think he's ok with not going in with me. :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG girls look how cute this is....

https://www.cafepress.com/+lil_turkey_maternity_tshirt,177170812


----------



## Sunshine7125

That is soooo adorable!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm getting cute maternity clothes this time. My old ones arent very cute lol


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm daydreaming about being able to announce a pregnancy on Thanksgiving...but that shirt would be super cute if you already had a little bump!

Yay for new maternity clothes!!! How old is your other child(ren)??


----------



## Sunshine7125

He is 16 months. We tried for 17 months and finally had our son. His name is Lane. We want 2 so Hubby is ready now. I just turned 28 so I'm ready too lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Plenty of time!! I'm 30 and ttc #1!!

Such a cute age and I love the name. Wow ttc for 17 months!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u, I picked Lane because its not really popular. I like different names. I am so scared it will take us a long time to conceive again.


----------



## Angel baby

Hey ladies. I'm 8dpo and pretty sure it's negative but wanted to show you my mean ass test for this afternoon. The one on the left is IC I got with my OPKs. It comes in a lighter pink package. The one on the Right I bought extra on the side IC and come in a darker pink package. Both were dipped in the same urine. 



:dohh:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Hey ladies. I'm 8dpo and pretty sure it's negative but wanted to show you my mean ass test for this afternoon. The one on the left is IC I got with my OPKs. It comes in a lighter pink package. The one on the Right I bought extra on the side IC and come in a darker pink package. Both were dipped in the same urine.
> 
> View attachment 289562
> 
> 
> :dohh:

The one on the left almost looks positive!! :thumbup:

I am glad to see you on here! I have bad news :cry: My tubes are indeed open but the Dr wants to see me Thursday because she wants to discuss my results with me. The nurse mentioned adhesions maybe from the c-section in 2009 I had with my son. She asked if I had a c-section before and I said yes. She said both tubes were bilaterally open but the dye did not flow freely in the parametrium... or something like that... and then she mentioned adhesions. I am soooo upset and confused.


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I'm 8dpo and pretty sure it's negative but wanted to show you my mean ass test for this afternoon. The one on the left is IC I got with my OPKs. It comes in a lighter pink package. The one on the Right I bought extra on the side IC and come in a darker pink package. Both were dipped in the same urine.
> 
> View attachment 289562
> 
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> The one on the left almost looks positive!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am glad to see you on here! I have bad news :cry: My tubes are indeed open but the Dr wants to see me Thursday because she wants to discuss my results with me. The nurse mentioned adhesions maybe from the c-section in 2009 I had with my son. She asked if I had a c-section before and I said yes. She said both tubes were bilaterally open but the dye did not flow freely in the parametrium... or something like that... and then she mentioned adhesions. I am soooo upset and confused.Click to expand...

Hmmmm... Maybe because the section caused a little scar tissue. Do you have endometriosis? Maybe it's something fixable. Don't loose hope quite yet. Have you had a laparoscopy done since that section?

AFM I think those test are a big joke and not real at all. I bought some crappy test!:dohh:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I'm 8dpo and pretty sure it's negative but wanted to show you my mean ass test for this afternoon. The one on the left is IC I got with my OPKs. It comes in a lighter pink package. The one on the Right I bought extra on the side IC and come in a darker pink package. Both were dipped in the same urine.
> 
> View attachment 289562
> 
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> The one on the left almost looks positive!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am glad to see you on here! I have bad news :cry: My tubes are indeed open but the Dr wants to see me Thursday because she wants to discuss my results with me. The nurse mentioned adhesions maybe from the c-section in 2009 I had with my son. She asked if I had a c-section before and I said yes. She said both tubes were bilaterally open but the dye did not flow freely in the parametrium... or something like that... and then she mentioned adhesions. I am soooo upset and confused.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm... Maybe because the section caused a little scar tissue. Do you have endometriosis? Maybe it's something fixable. Don't loose hope quite yet. Have you had a laparoscopy done since that section?
> 
> AFM I think those test are a big joke and not real at all. I bought some crappy test!:dohh:Click to expand...

I have PCOS but not sure about endo. I could possibly because I have really heavy periods and they are painful. I haven't had a laparoscopy done yet. That may be what she wants to do now. Have you had one done?


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I'm 8dpo and pretty sure it's negative but wanted to show you my mean ass test for this afternoon. The one on the left is IC I got with my OPKs. It comes in a lighter pink package. The one on the Right I bought extra on the side IC and come in a darker pink package. Both were dipped in the same urine.
> 
> View attachment 289562
> 
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> The one on the left almost looks positive!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am glad to see you on here! I have bad news :cry: My tubes are indeed open but the Dr wants to see me Thursday because she wants to discuss my results with me. The nurse mentioned adhesions maybe from the c-section in 2009 I had with my son. She asked if I had a c-section before and I said yes. She said both tubes were bilaterally open but the dye did not flow freely in the parametrium... or something like that... and then she mentioned adhesions. I am soooo upset and confused.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm... Maybe because the section caused a little scar tissue. Do you have endometriosis? Maybe it's something fixable. Don't loose hope quite yet. Have you had a laparoscopy done since that section?
> 
> AFM I think those test are a big joke and not real at all. I bought some crappy test!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have PCOS but not sure about endo. I could possibly because I have really heavy periods and they are painful. I haven't had a laparoscopy done yet. That may be what she wants to do now. Have you had one done?Click to expand...

I've never had one done to me but I worked surgery for 4 years and we did them back there. Maybe she will want to do that because they can look for adhesions outside of the uterus and also while your under look at them in the uterus and can remove some of them. Sometimes after any surgery scar tissue can run rampant in some people but fixable. So don't loose hope. I know it's upsetting to get bad news. I wish you lots of luck and good news at your doctors appointment. Let me know your results and Fx for you for a easy solution. Hopefully it will not be bad news. :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

On a side note, tell them to bill your insurance since this is medical now for the HSG.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh ok. I will thank you!! Ok if I have the lap done. When can I come back to work? I have a desk job?


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Oh ok. I will thank you!! Ok if I have the lap done. When can I come back to work? I have a desk job?

That's really going to be up to your work. I know with my Lap Chole it was 2 weeks. I'm thinking that will be your case too. But 1 week the least. Because it is general anesthesia and it's the same deal, inserting canula's and blowing CO2 in the abodmen to see with scopes. I'd say a week with a desk job the least. 2 weeks the most. There is another procedure Hysteroscopy, where you can go in under general anesthesia or spinal and they insert saline and scope and just do the inside. So that's another option the doctor may decide to do. But with heavy abnormal periods I would think they would do both just to rule out endo.


----------



## Angel baby

Oh and let me also say that there maybe new things they are doing now as everything changes quite often but I haven't worked surgery in 6 years. I work with the elderly now in Home Health, so I'm at the other end of the spectrum and post surgery patients now. I got out of surgery. 4 years was enough for me! LOL!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok. I will thank you!! Ok if I have the lap done. When can I come back to work? I have a desk job?
> 
> That's really going to be up to your work. I know with my Lap Chole it was 2 weeks. I'm thinking that will be your case too. But 1 week the least. Because it is general anesthesia and it's the same deal, inserting canula's and blowing CO2 in the abodmen to see with scopes. I'd say a week with a desk job the least. 2 weeks the most. There is another procedure Hysteroscopy, where you can go in under general anesthesia or spinal and they insert saline and scope and just do the inside. So that's another option the doctor may decide to do. But with heavy abnormal periods I would think they would do both just to rule out endo.Click to expand...

Ok thank you so much. You have been so helpful. Unfortunately I don't think I could miss work right now because I just took a promotion. I wish I would have known I had other issues before taking the job. They probably wouldn't like it too much if I took a week or two off. I am guessing the adhesions she was referring to is scar tissue and most likely need to be removed however she did tell the nurse to "reassure the patient that her tubes are open" whatever that's worth in my case....


----------



## Lisa92881

What a roller coaster these 2 days have been! My hsg yesterday showed that my tubes were all clear, so I was super happy yesterday. Then today my dr calls and tells me that the test showed a large polyp or fibroid on my uterus, which I need to have surgery to investigate and remove. :cry: Which is on top of not ovulating. I can't take it!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh I am so sorry Lisa. My tubes were clear but they found something on my test too just not sure what. When do they want to do your surgery?


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks Sunshine. After my post I went back and read the few posts I missed and saw yours. :hugs: Sorry that yours wasn't perfect either. I have to call tomorrow and schedule my surgery, how about you??


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have a Dr appt thurs and I will find out what's going on but I'm pretty sure im looking at surgery too. They found adhesions which is scar tissue I guess. I was so excited my tubes were open but then this happened.


----------



## Lisa92881

Me too. I really wasn't expecting bad news today, I'm sure you weren't either. :hugs:

Of course now I'm wondering if the dr saw it yesterday and didn't want to say anything, or if he really didn't notice. He had a hard time getting the catheter in, I wonder if that had anything to do with it. 

Is your scar tissue in your uterus??


----------



## carelove07

I had one done last month! I hope it was more successful for you than me!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa92881 said:


> Me too. I really wasn't expecting bad news today, I'm sure you weren't either. :hugs:
> 
> Of course now I'm wondering if the dr saw it yesterday and didn't want to say anything, or if he really didn't notice. He had a hard time getting the catheter in, I wonder if that had anything to do with it.
> 
> Is your scar tissue in your uterus??

I know this sounds crazy but I'm not sure :shrug: the way she made it sound it was adhesions but she didn't say where. From what I understand they only see the uterus and the tubes on the hsg right? It would definitely make sense if it is the uterus because that is where they cut for the c-section. I am so nervous and scared. They really shouldn't take so long to give results... :nope:


----------



## Sunshine7125

carelove07 said:


> I had one done last month! I hope it was more successful for you than me!

What happened with your HSG?


----------



## Angel baby

Lisa, hang in there and think happy thoughts! Hope all goes well for you and keep us updated!


----------



## mrsine

Liking your chart angelbaby

Sorry about the news Lisa. My aunt had a polyp taken out and is pregnant now. Hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## Angel baby

I did too till I tested and got a negative! Lol! Sucks! Thanku!


----------



## C.armywife

Lisa92881 said:
 

> What a roller coaster these 2 days have been! My hsg yesterday showed that my tubes were all clear, so I was super happy yesterday. Then today my dr calls and tells me that the test showed a large polyp or fibroid on my uterus, which I need to have surgery to investigate and remove. :cry: Which is on top of not ovulating. I can't take it!!

Sorry Lisa:hugs: I was told mine were all clear the day of my HSG I was so happy. Then less than a week later my ob/gyn called to say my left tube was clear and spilling but the right didnt spill at all. :nope: I almost always have pain on my right side so that explains a lot. Bad part is the dr cant do a lap and dye due to my hernia screen being in the area she would need to do the test. :cry: Im just gonna try for the next few months and see if I get my bfp from my left ovary.


----------



## C.armywife

Angel baby said:


> I did too till I tested and got a negative! Lol! Sucks! Thanku!

:hugs:


----------



## C.armywife

I think I may have ov from my left which is my good tube. :thumbup: Had a +opk yesterday morning and had stabbing pains on the left side late last night. Im so nervous:wacko: If this doesnt work Im gonna be crushed. :nope:


----------



## mrsine

Angel baby said:


> I did too till I tested and got a negative! Lol! Sucks! Thanku!

A bit early to test considering your sometimes long LP


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for the love ladies. You always make me feel better! :)

mrsine - Love the success story, thanks for sharing. 

sunshine - Hope everything goes well at your appt. Keep us posted. 

carmywife - Hope you ov'd from your good side, FX for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

I am scheduled for the 10th to get hsg done. Hope can get donation. Everything else is perfect so frustrating that idk y I'm not conceiving.


----------



## Angel baby

Goodluck to u and lots of baby dust!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey girls. Got the results and what they saw on the HSG seems to be some old scarring. She does not want to do any surgery right now. She said to keep trying for the next 6-9 months and if no pregnancy we will try something else.


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> Hey girls. Got the results and what they saw on the HSG seems to be some old scarring. She does not want to do any surgery right now. She said to keep trying for the next 6-9 months and if no pregnancy we will try something else.

That was my advice from my ob/gyn. GL! Really hope this is our month:flower:


----------



## Sunshine7125

C.armywife said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Got the results and what they saw on the HSG seems to be some old scarring. She does not want to do any surgery right now. She said to keep trying for the next 6-9 months and if no pregnancy we will try something else.
> 
> That was my advice from my ob/gyn. GL! Really hope this is our month:flower:Click to expand...

Me too!! I am still spotting from the HSG I sure hope this doesn't interfere with ovulation....


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Got the results and what they saw on the HSG seems to be some old scarring. She does not want to do any surgery right now. She said to keep trying for the next 6-9 months and if no pregnancy we will try something else.
> 
> That was my advice from my ob/gyn. GL! Really hope this is our month:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! I am still spotting from the HSG I sure hope this doesn't interfere with ovulation....Click to expand...

I didnt think my spotting would stop...It did a couple days before ov.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh good!! I hope it stops soon :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah good news!! So they must not be too worried about it then, awesome! Your spotting shouldn't interfere with ovulation, it's just the hsg cleaning your uterus out nice and good so that little beanie can implant!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa92881 said:


> Yeah good news!! So they must not be too worried about it then, awesome! Your spotting shouldn't interfere with ovulation, it's just the hsg cleaning your uterus out nice and good so that little beanie can implant!! :winkwink:

Thanks, I think it is finally about done. She went ahead and did an exam on me today just to make sure there was no infection from the HSG. She said it was rare to get one but just wanted to rule it out. I am so excited and should be ovulating very soon. And I did ask her about the days to bd and she told me every other day. THat was good for me to know :happydance:


----------



## mrsine

Goodluck!!!


----------



## Angel baby

That's good news!!! Lots of baby dust to you both. Fertility Friend says my chart is triphasic, so naturally I caved and tested with my last FRER. It told me don't get your hopes up because it's a BFN! LOL!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> That's good news!!! Lots of baby dust to you both. Fertility Friend says my chart is triphasic, so naturally I caved and tested with my last FRER. It told me don't get your hopes up because it's a BFN! LOL!

It's still early yet though. From what I hear most girls don't test pos until 13 dpo. Did you time bd this month?


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> That's good news!!! Lots of baby dust to you both. Fertility Friend says my chart is triphasic, so naturally I caved and tested with my last FRER. It told me don't get your hopes up because it's a BFN! LOL!
> 
> It's still early yet though. From what I hear most girls don't test pos until 13 dpo. Did you time bd this month?Click to expand...

Yes we did a little of everything this month! LOL! I made DH start taking fertilaid. I took soy 3-7. EPO till O. My usual prenatals and folic acid. BD every other day till positive OPK then 3 days. At times I think I ovulated on my bad side this month and then every once in a while I have a twinge on my Left so now I'm not so sure. I usually can tell what side but I'm a little questionable this month about what side. :dohh: I OPK and temp so I didn't hold back in any way this month. My cycles have been right at 30 days for the past 2 months. I'm on CD27. 

I have been riding the fence so bad about the IUI next cycle. I better make up my mind soon because next cycle is sneaking up pretty fast. I sure was hoping I would get a BFP and didn't have to make that decision. Mostly a question of "do I want to spend 950 a cycle before Christmas and still have a BFN?" :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sorry to sound dumb lol but what does the IUI do?


----------



## Angel baby

I had to look it up a couple of months ago. I'll take clomid 3-7 and they will monitor the follicles over the cycle and as they get a certain size I will get a trigger shot to ovulate my dominate follicles. After the trigger they will insert DH semen straight into the uterus. Bypassing the acidic vagina junk. Lol! We can BD also. Just increase the chance of conception. Doesn't always take though.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh I see. So who should get IUI done? Under what circumstances do they do it?


----------



## Angel baby

Mine suggested it due to the blocked tube to help with dropping more than one egg to be fertilized. Once you see a fertility doc, most of them say if you have been trying for 6months to a year, depending your age and have the necessary test done, such as HSG and other blood test, will do it if your willing to pay for it. There are frequent trips to doc.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh ok I gotcha! Well hopefully it was on your good side!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> Oh I see. So who should get IUI done? Under what circumstances do they do it?

I just talked to one of my best friends, who is also TTC. They have been trying for about 15 months and are now seeing a fertility specialist. She had an appt today and they are going to do Clomid + trigger shot + IUI. She and her husband have had just about every test and everything has come back normal. So, that's another situation where doctors might do IUI.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh ok. It sounds like they have unexplained infertility. That's sad. I hate infertility!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> Oh ok. It sounds like they have unexplained infertility. That's sad. I hate infertility!!

I know, I feel bad. We talk and kind of "compare notes" about what's going on with us and I don't know which is worse - their situation where everything has come back normal and they still haven't gotten pregnant, or ours where we have multiple things going on and that's why we haven't gotten pregnant. Sucks either way, that's for sure!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

You are right it does suck. I am getting so aggravated because I keep getting lines on my OPK yesterday and today but not a full blown positive and I am supposed to ovulate tomorrow grrrr. I was hoping with this HSG I would have alittle more luck this month getting pregnant...


----------



## Lisa92881

Be patient, maybe you're just going to ovulate a few days later than usual. Your egg is taking it's time to get nice and big and ready to be fertilized!! :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u! I just took one that wasn't first morning urine and i am about to post it..


----------



## Lisa92881

Ooooh hope it's nice and positive!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sorry thought I posted it on here.. Almost positive I think! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Wooohooo! Looks like 1 pee away from positive!! Hehe. Get to BD'ing!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Question... We bd last night and were going to skip tonight because dr told us every other day. Hubby wont be home until 7:30 tomorrow night so will we miss our window if we wait until then? Our other option is early tomorrow morning before he leaves???


----------



## Jesdene

I had my HSG 3 days ago and really hoping that this month we'll have the bfp! FX for all of you too :flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

I think you should be good if you do tmrw night. Looks like it will be positive tomorrow and your egg gets released 24-48 hours after positive. But if you want to be on the safe side you could BD in the morning. I'm not much of a morning BD'er myself hahaha. :rofl:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh me either lol. Not at all. I'm not a morning person period lol


----------



## Angel baby

Looks like you are getting close! I'd get to BD!


----------



## Sunshine7125

We are gonna do it first thing tomorrow morning woo hoo


----------



## Lisa92881

Nice!! Nothing like scheduled BD huh?! Hahaha.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lol I hate it girl. It stresses me out. I wish getting pregnant was simple. It would make things so much easier :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

I know. I bet my husband never thought we'd be scheduling a whole weeks worth of sex at a time!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

Are you gonna do one more opk tonight?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I think I will but I just drank a bunch of water so what should I do?


----------



## Lisa92881

Try to hold it for as long as you can before you do it. If ts lighter than the last one just remember it's bc you drank a lot! I don't blame you though, I'd be dying to do another one too. Post the pic!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok yeah it is waaayyy lighter lol... Maybe that was my positive earlier lol.. Maybe I missed my window because today is cd 17 and I usually ovulate cd 17 or 18 at the latest.... so confused


----------



## Lisa92881

Was your pee really diluted? Even if that was your positive earlier you bd'd right on time yesterday so you're good! Test again in the morning and see if its dark again.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah it was pretty diluted. Those are the Walgreen brand and I have never had a full blown positive on them. Dang cheap tests lol. We did bd last night thank goodness.


----------



## Lisa92881

I bet it will be dark again in the morning. I use wondfo opks which are even cheaper and I've gotten super clear positives!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hmmm I wonder what I'm doing wrong. I'm gonna test again tomorrow for sure. I'm still spotting Alittle from the HSG which seems odd. It's light brown sorry TMI makes me worry if ill even ovulate.


----------



## Lisa92881

I've read on here that some girls only get positives like yours - equal to control line, not darker than control line. So I don't think you're doing anything wrong. I'm sure the spotting is no big deal, ovulation shouldn't be affected at all. :thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh good thank u!! I guess it just seems odd to know you are supposed to be ovulating but then u see spotting. Kinda freaked me out lol


----------



## Angel baby

If I drink alot of fluids that day and if it's remotely close to the control line, I consider mine positive. Plus I have O pains then verify by temps after. It seems my FP phase is always 17 days and my LP fluctuates 12-16 days? Strange huh? 

I'm sure the spotting is from the hsg and should interfere with ovulation. I put out such a large clot after my HSG, almost had a heart attack when I seen it. It was like a day and half worth of period. I wonder what this next period will be like.


----------



## Angel baby

Shouldn't not should


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks girls! What a relief!! Angel baby have u tested today??


----------



## momwannabe81

I have mine on Thursday and i have never been in a hospital since 10 i really don't know what expect. Could some of u explain plz, I have issues with needles (can't stand them but i don't pass out) Do i need to take something before? Any suggestions would really help


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thanks girls! What a relief!! Angel baby have u tested today??

I have tested yesterday and 12dpo, IC, digital gold and it was negative. I didn't test this morning. 

It's really strange this time because, I don't have my usual PMS symptoms either. I should be cramping and having my psychotic episodes by now! LOL!


----------



## Angel baby

momwannabe81 said:


> I have mine on Thursday and i have never been in a hospital since 10 i really don't know what expect. Could some of u explain plz, I have issues with needles (can't stand them but i don't pass out) Do i need to take something before? Any suggestions would really help

You might take some Ibuprofen before you go or Tylenol. Couple of them. They will not use any needles for blood or IV or anything like that. They did deaden my cervix with Lidocaine but not all doctors do that. I really didn't see the point in them doing it because they didn't even give it time to work before doing it.

It's super quick. Pain is temporary. They put in the regular forceps to see the cervix, like your getting a pap smear. Then insert a cath into the cervix and inflate a baloon to keep the dye from leaking out. (That's the point where it probably hurts the most. They then flush the cath with dye that flows into the uterus and up the tube while x-raying at the same time. That's a little uncomfortable too but it is really quick. If only one tube is visable they may try to push a little more dye in.

Once that is done, your left with a little AF cramping and mild to moderate amount of blood so bring some pads in case they don't have any. Don't wear white pants, as I did this! lol! :dohh:

Good luck to you and you will do fine.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! What a relief!! Angel baby have u tested today??
> 
> I have tested yesterday and 12dpo, IC, digital gold and it was negative. I didn't test this morning.
> 
> It's really strange this time because, I don't have my usual PMS symptoms either. I should be cramping and having my psychotic episodes by now! LOL!Click to expand...

FX'ed for you!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Thank-you sunshine, I don't think this will be my month so I just given up the testing and will wait on AF to make her appearance so that I can begin the IUI. I hope she comes right on time so that I will be at the doctors appointment by Friday for my scans and blood work. I just get the feeling this isn't going to happen naturally without help. 

My Fx's for all of you that this is your month! The dreaded TWW really sucks.

My temps dropped a little this morning but I'm still in that triphasic level so that is a good sign. 

Hopefully I will have a Christmas suprise! [-o&lt;


----------



## Sunshine7125

Nothing like a Christmas baby!! I don't really think this will be our month either. I just have a bad feeling and I've stressed so much this month. I will know Friday if I ovulated for sure. I tried naturally for 17 months with my son. It's torture playing the waiting game. when is AF due for you?


----------



## Angel baby

AF should be here Tuesday :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:

LOL! My cycles are 29-34 days. Past 2 cycles have been exactly 30 days.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I will pray she stays away for both of us!!


----------



## Angel baby

I relaxed last night and went to movie grill and watch Real Steel and had large margarita! It was so sour, I barely could drink it but I had to slam that puppy down to prove I could do it! LOL! It was a nice get away from constantly thinking about TTC.

Movie was really good too!


----------



## Lisa92881

FX for both of you ladies!! 

Mmmm a margarita!! Haha.


----------



## Angel baby

It was sounded mmmm to me too so I ordered it, but I thought I was going to throw up sucking it down because it was so sour. I even questioned the fact if there was alochol in it. My DH had crown and coke and my margarita and it was 18.00. LMAO! I about fell out!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oohhhh margarita!! That sounds so yummy! I have to take breaks too or I go nuts!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine did you take another opk?!?!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I did and it wasn't as dark. I'm guessing that was my positive lol. I had some pain this morning which ive never had except for when I am on the fertility drugs. I hope that means O was here!! The progesterone check will let me know Friday. I can't wait to find out!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Nice! So yeah yesterday must have been your positive and you ovulated this morning, woohoo! :happydance: Such perfect timing. Did you BD this morning as planned?! Haha.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I did lol!! At about 7:30 am! The timing should have definitely been there this month but I know its not always a guarantee.


----------



## Lisa92881

Well at least you know you did all you could this month!! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Exactly! Now time for the waiting game... Fun fun lol shouldn't u be ovulating soon??


----------



## Lisa92881

Probably not. :( The earliest I've ovulated is like cd 26ish, but that was my 2 shortest cycles (38 days) and I don't think that's going to happen again. That was like February-March. My last cycle was 123 days and ended when I took Provera, since I didn't ovulate. I'm hoping the Provera miraculously kind of helped regulate my system, but I doubt it. :haha:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Will you still have to do the surgery?


----------



## Lisa92881

I have to have surgery regardless. The polyp and not ovulating are 2 separate issues...lucky me! :dohh:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww I'm sorry girl hugs! When is your surgery?


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you. Haven't scheduled it yet, I have a consultation appt on the 16th. Hope to schedule it for soon after that, I'm ready to get this show on the road! I thought I'd be on Clomid right after the hsg, this is really ruining my plan to get a bfp by Christmas!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sorry if I sound dumb but is it necessary they do the surgery before you get pregnant? I'm assuming they would have to but just wanted to ask. I'm on Femara its Alittle different than Clomid I think.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah she said it could be interfering with me getting pregnant. I think depending on the size and location, it can interfere with implantation. :shrug:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh ok I see. Will it be an outpatient surgery?


----------



## Angel baby

Hey ladies, 14dpo and test negative and started cramping and teary eyed this morning. All signs leading to AF. I'm thinking, today or tomorrow. 

I emailed my clinic and gave them authorization to take out for the IUI. So no turning back now or I loose 950.00. I swear this is like gambling to have a child. 

If this cycle doesn't take, I'm not sure if I can keep doing IUI's. Anyways, I'm pretty sure I'm out and wanted to wish yall lots of luck and hope this cycle you get your BFP!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck with the IUI!! I bet you will have a Christmas baby!! I'm not feeling good about this cycle honestly because my cm never was EWCM it was just watery. I just dont feel very confident


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> Oh ok I see. Will it be an outpatient surgery?

Yup, I would go in in the morning and be out by the afternoon. 

Try not to stress about your CM, some girls never get EW, just watery!! FX for you!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm glad the surgery would be quick. I hate surgery ugghh. I've had a few including open heart surgery and they are not fun.


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> I'm glad the surgery would be quick. I hate surgery ugghh. I've had a few including open heart surgery and they are not fun.

Omg you've had open heart surgery?! Tough chick. Here I am whining about my minor surgery. :blush:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa92881 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad the surgery would be quick. I hate surgery ugghh. I've had a few including open heart surgery and they are not fun.
> 
> Omg you've had open heart surgery?! Tough chick. Here I am whining about my minor surgery. :blush:Click to expand...

Oh no your fine lol surgery sucks no matter what especially on our woman parts.. ouchy!! My c-section with my son was killer. I almost think it hurt worse than my heart surgery... ok maybe not lol but it was close. That HSG felt like heaven compared to most things I have encountered haha


----------



## Lisa92881

Angel baby said:


> Hey ladies, 14dpo and test negative and started cramping and teary eyed this morning. All signs leading to AF. I'm thinking, today or tomorrow.
> 
> I emailed my clinic and gave them authorization to take out for the IUI. So no turning back now or I loose 950.00. I swear this is like gambling to have a child.
> 
> If this cycle doesn't take, I'm not sure if I can keep doing IUI's. Anyways, I'm pretty sure I'm out and wanted to wish yall lots of luck and hope this cycle you get your BFP!

I hope you win your gamble and get your BFP!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Lisa92881 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, 14dpo and test negative and started cramping and teary eyed this morning. All signs leading to AF. I'm thinking, today or tomorrow.
> 
> I emailed my clinic and gave them authorization to take out for the IUI. So no turning back now or I loose 950.00. I swear this is like gambling to have a child.
> 
> If this cycle doesn't take, I'm not sure if I can keep doing IUI's. Anyways, I'm pretty sure I'm out and wanted to wish yall lots of luck and hope this cycle you get your BFP!
> 
> I hope you win your gamble and get your BFP!! :)Click to expand...

Thankyou Lisa, hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Sunshine7125

How u doing today Angel?


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> How u doing today Angel?

I'm good. AF isn't here yet and my temps are still up so it really has me confused. I still have BFN so I either want a BFP or AF to make her appearance today and no later than tomorrow. Lol! I guess that might be asking too much though! Lol!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hear ya. Things always have to be complicated don't they?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> I hear ya. Things always have to be complicated don't they?

This might be the wrong thread but since I've been posting here and there I'll ask it here.
Is 7 too low of a progesterone lvl to get pregnant?


----------



## Sunshine7125

ashknowsbest said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I hear ya. Things always have to be complicated don't they?
> 
> This might be the wrong thread but since I've been posting here and there I'll ask it here.
> Is 7 too low of a progesterone lvl to get pregnant?Click to expand...

I believe so. My progesterone came back in August at 7.7 and they put me on the Femara the following month to boost it. September it was 17.2 and last month it was 15.2. I will go Friday for this month's reading. My Dr said they like to see anything over a 10. A 7 would mean there was "ovulatory activity" which is what my dr called it but may be too low to sustain a pregnancy. I hope I helped some :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I hear ya. Things always have to be complicated don't they?
> 
> This might be the wrong thread but since I've been posting here and there I'll ask it here.
> Is 7 too low of a progesterone lvl to get pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> I believe so. My progesterone came back in August at 7.7 and they put me on the Femara the following month to boost it. September it was 17.2 and last month it was 15.2. I will go Friday for this month's reading. My Dr said they like to see anything over a 10. A 7 would mean there was "ovulatory activity" which is what my dr called it but may be too low to sustain a pregnancy. I hope I helped some :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, I appreciate your input! I asked the nurse who called if 7 was a good level and she said yes ... and after researching all day, I don't believe her! At all. I'm so frustrated right now. I'm going to go there tomorrow I think and demand that they give me progesterone suppositories or something!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I would def discuss it with your dr. Have you tried any fertility pills before?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> I would def discuss it with your dr. Have you tried any fertility pills before?

No I haven't tried any fertility pills. My doctor found out that I did have an adenoma on my pituitary but I just can't help but think I need to be on the progesterone as well ... it's making me so annoyed. I read that a 7-9 shows ovulation just like you said but that it's not like .. sufficient. So why would they not put me on some type of supplement...?

Ahh, I'm going to have to call and get on them tomorrow I guess! 

It's freaking me out more this month too because my chart looks great, I'm having pregnancy symptoms and I would be so devistated if this didn't hold because my doctor failed to put me on something that seems so simple to fix ... =\


----------



## Sunshine7125

ashknowsbest said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I would def discuss it with your dr. Have you tried any fertility pills before?
> 
> No I haven't tried any fertility pills. My doctor found out that I did have an adenoma on my pituitary but I just can't help but think I need to be on the progesterone as well ... it's making me so annoyed. I read that a 7-9 shows ovulation just like you said but that it's not like .. sufficient. So why would they not put me on some type of supplement...?
> 
> Ahh, I'm going to have to call and get on them tomorrow I guess!
> 
> It's freaking me out more this month too because my chart looks great, I'm having pregnancy symptoms and I would be so devistated if this didn't hold because my doctor failed to put me on something that seems so simple to fix ... =\Click to expand...

I really would call first thing in the morning and tell them that you don't feel that your level is high enough and you want to be put on something as soon as possible in case you are pregnant. I don't blame you at all for being aggravated. That is their job and they need to do it!! Ok sorry for the rant lol.


----------



## SKP

Had my HSG today! More details in my journal


----------



## Sunshine7125

Went for progesterone check this morning. Will have results this afternoon!!


----------



## Angel baby

Fx for you!!!


----------



## inpghttc

I am having my HSG tomorrow morning and I am SCARED TO DEATH after hearing all the horror stories about pain!!! Is it that bad??? Good luck to you all!


----------



## Sunshine7125

inpghttc said:


> I am having my HSG tomorrow morning and I am SCARED TO DEATH after hearing all the horror stories about pain!!! Is it that bad??? Good luck to you all!

I took 800mg of Ibuprofen and it just felt like mild cramping to me. The girl who did mine was very good and she went slow so it wouldn't hurt as bad. Don't stress too bad over it, I know I did and when it was over I was like wow, that was it?


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm in the waiting room waiting to get it done. Ugh getting nervous


----------



## inpghttc

Good luck...please tell us how it is so I can be freaked out tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck girls!! It will all be over with soon! Hope you both get great results!!


----------



## christinas06

inpghttc said:


> I am having my HSG tomorrow morning and I am SCARED TO DEATH after hearing all the horror stories about pain!!! Is it that bad??? Good luck to you all!

Here is a link to my HSG experience. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/760924-my-hsg-experience-today.html


----------



## inpghttc

Did you get preggers that same cycle?


----------



## christinas06

inpghttc said:


> Did you get preggers that same cycle?

I did :) 

I also took Clomid, Estradiol, and Prometrium that same cycle. I have low progesterone.


----------



## inpghttc

Ooohhh, that gives me hope! I just found out I have low progesterone and started 50 mg of clomid this cycle as well. Good luck and congrats!!!


----------



## sweetcurly79

Hey all,
I had my HSG done about 2 weeks ago and I am hoping to catch the stork this month!!!
I am now 5dpo but so far I cannot pinpoint real symptoms. I hope this is the month sooo badly. DH and I have been on ttc-ing our #1 for 18 months already....

Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am out this month. My progesterone was only a 5??? It is higher than that without meds so I really don't know what went wrong. Good luck everyone and lots of baby dust. I may take a break for a few days to collect myself. I really was hopeful this month....


----------



## inpghttc

Sunshine...what did the doc say is the next step. Sorry to hear that your progesterone was still low...I am sure they have other fixes! Take care! :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

inpghttc said:


> Sunshine...what did the doc say is the next step. Sorry to hear that your progesterone was still low...I am sure they have other fixes! Take care! :(

Well I am on Femara and I have ovulated really well the last two months on it. The only thing I did different this month was the HSG and that isn't supposed to interfere with anything I didn't think. So I will take the meds again next month and hope for the best :cry:


----------



## jem0104

Hey ladies, sorry for butting in! 
Have my hsg at 8.30 tomorrow morning! :thumbup:

SSOOOOOOO nervous! Looking forward to the next step whatever the outcome........

:hugs: and congrats to those who got thier hsg :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine - I'm so sorry!! :hugs: Take a few days to collect yourself, then come back to us. I'll be thinking about you. 

The girls waiting for your HSG - It's different for everyone, but mine truly was sooo easy. And they had a hard time getting the catheter in, so there was A LOT of poking around down there. :blush: I could feel it, but it didn't hurt. I took 800 mg of Aleve before which I think helped too. Good luck, and try to stay calm and relaxed, it will make everything go that much easier.


----------



## inpghttc

Jem0104 ..Mine is at 9:15...I'll be thinking about ya...Good luck and let's post post how it goes after tomorrow!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa92881 said:


> Sunshine - I'm so sorry!! :hugs: Take a few days to collect yourself, then come back to us. I'll be thinking about you.
> 
> The girls waiting for your HSG - It's different for everyone, but mine truly was sooo easy. And they had a hard time getting the catheter in, so there was A LOT of poking around down there. :blush: I could feel it, but it didn't hurt. I took 800 mg of Aleve before which I think helped too. Good luck, and try to stay calm and relaxed, it will make everything go that much easier.

Thank you. I really wish I understood how this happened. How did I ovulate the last two months and now nothing??? so sad


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine, sorry to hear that! Lots baby dust to you and hopefully you will get your Christmas surprise! 

AFM... AF has made her appearance! I was beginning to doubt my ovulation time! I have appt for Saturday to begin my baseline work for IUI! I'm excited about that!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine, sorry to hear that! Lots baby dust to you and hopefully you will get your Christmas surprise!
> 
> AFM... AF has made her appearance! I was beginning to doubt my ovulation time! I have appt for Saturday to begin my baseline work for IUI! I'm excited about that!

Here's to December for both of us! :happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

Had mine today and it hurt :cry: cause I didn't have anything to take before and the worst was the catheter as my cervix was closed and he had to force it open. That was the worst pain and the rest was like intense af cramps. But all was clear. FX for an hsg baby.


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine, sorry to hear that! Lots baby dust to you and hopefully you will get your Christmas surprise!
> 
> AFM... AF has made her appearance! I was beginning to doubt my ovulation time! I have appt for Saturday to begin my baseline work for IUI! I'm excited about that!
> 
> Here's to December for both of us! :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to December too. I haven't been able to test since like May! :dohh: Here's to our Christmas BFPs!! :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa92881 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine, sorry to hear that! Lots baby dust to you and hopefully you will get your Christmas surprise!
> 
> AFM... AF has made her appearance! I was beginning to doubt my ovulation time! I have appt for Saturday to begin my baseline work for IUI! I'm excited about that!
> 
> Here's to December for both of us! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking forward to December too. I haven't been able to test since like May! :dohh: Here's to our Christmas BFPs!! :)Click to expand...

Yes Mam!! I am ok now. Not sad anymore. This is just part of it. Just have to keep trying :)


----------



## C.armywife

:hugs:Im so sorry Sunshine. :hugs: Im 8 dpo today and really feeling like af is coming. Been cramping on and off since yesterday and having my usual mood swings. :growlmad: I hate this! I just wanna be pregnant already. :cry:
Hoping we all get a special Christmas BFP this year!:flower:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Great news girls! Dr called me back this morning and told me that it was probably the HSG that messed up my cycle and ovulation. She said the testing puts stress on the body and sometimes it can affect the cycles. What a load off!! And even better, she upped my dose of femara to 5 mg!! Yay!!


----------



## jem0104

inpghttc said:


> Jem0104 ..Mine is at 9:15...I'll be thinking about ya...Good luck and let's post post how it goes after tomorrow!

How did yours go?
I took 2 ibroprufen beforehand but it was still really painful, especially on the left side, I felt them increase the pressure 3 times!!! :wacko:
When I got home had red blood mixed with clear cm and a bit later ...tmi....a bit of gunk came out when I went to pee :blush: been spotting ever since and a bit crampy.

They didnt give any results, got to book in with gyno now, bit annoying!
Quite relieved its over and excited to ovulate now!! :thumbup:

Thinking of you and hope all is ok......:hugs:


----------



## inpghttc

Update...I had the test this morning and to my suprise, it was a hysterosonogram not an HSG! It was barely painful at all....just mild cramps. The tech said that it all looked good. I'm happy about that but now after doing some online research, it looks like the test I had doesn't tell them much about my tubes...it does show uterine abnormalities and things like fibroids and polyps. They said that the saline spilled out so my tubes are probably ok. I am a little disappointed that it wasn't an HSG because of the ability to see the tubes better and the increased fertility for a few months after. I assume the sonogram test doesn't have the same effect....oh well....anyone else have this one done and know more than I do? Glad you are ok Jem and maybe that gunk means your tubes are now super clean and ready to go!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> Great news girls! Dr called me back this morning and told me that it was probably the HSG that messed up my cycle and ovulation. She said the testing puts stress on the body and sometimes it can affect the cycles. What a load off!! And even better, she upped my dose of femara to 5 mg!! Yay!!

Really?! I didn't know the hsg could mess with cycles! Man it's always something!


----------



## Angel baby

That is great news sunshine! 

Yes girls be ready for messed up cycle and AF fury after the HSG! I was hurting pretty bad last night and heavy!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Man that sucks. Not that it matters since things are kind if on hold until I get this polyp removed...but I was hoping for a nice short cycle at least.


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> Great news girls! Dr called me back this morning and told me that it was probably the HSG that messed up my cycle and ovulation. She said the testing puts stress on the body and sometimes it can affect the cycles. What a load off!! And even better, she upped my dose of femara to 5 mg!! Yay!!

I def believe it affected my hormones. The day after mine I got a migraine and another one a week after ov. Hope af isnt too painful.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I was told the HSG wasn't supposed to alter the cycle but my Dr told me everyone is different and everyone will react different to the procedure. My body just freaked out on me I guess lol. Super happy that I get to try a higher dose on the fertility drugs. Hope it is the perfect combination. Thank you for all the support ladies!! Hope we all get our Christmas babies!!


----------



## C.armywife

Didn't work for me this cycle:cry::growlmad: af came this morning. 
I really don't wanna go through the holidays without a bfp.


----------



## Lisa92881

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Well i don't think my hsg is going to result in a bfp this month, we've only bd once this cycle and i should be ovulating tomorrow so i'd better get busy tonight


----------



## Angel baby

C.armywife said:


> Didn't work for me this cycle:cry::growlmad: af came this morning.
> I really don't wanna go through the holidays without a bfp.

I'm sorry c.armywife! Let's keep hoping for that Christmas BFP! 

AF came with fury on day 1 and day 3 I was super light and I think I'm done so it came and went quick!

I had a sonogram yesterday and already have 2 follies developing on my good side and started clomid. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok girls looks like my AF is here!!??? 6 days early. The nurse told me she didnt know if I should take the Femara or not because its so early but it is heavy, bright red and clotty sorry tmi.. I am saying this has to be my period??!! Breakthrough bleeding shouldnt be this heavy and plus I didn't ovulate so it doesn't seem completely crazy to me??


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Ok girls looks like my AF is here!!??? 6 days early. The nurse told me she didnt know if I should take the Femara or not because its so early but it is heavy, bright red and clotty sorry tmi.. I am saying this has to be my period??!! Breakthrough bleeding shouldnt be this heavy and plus I didn't ovulate so it doesn't seem completely crazy to me??

If it's heavy it probably is. :hugs: I'm sorry she got you. Mine was bright red and clots first day. By the next day it was medium to light by the evening andvthen it was over. That's the quickest painful period I ever had! Lol! Maybe this next month you will ovulate. Have you ever taken clomid?


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry Sunshine. :hugs:

I hope you ovulate next cycle. Is Femara like Clomid? Why was the nurse not sure if you should take it, were you supposed to start it but then AF came?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Femara is like Clomid but it makes the uterine lining Alittle thicker. She just wasnt sure if this was my actual period but Dr said if it was soaking a pad call it my period and start the meds. I take it cycle days 4-8


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohh ok. Well hey at least you get to start the Femara again!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay! Just hope this is really my period. Seems crazy it came so early.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah that is crazy. Maybe the HSG messed you up more than most people!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lol something sure did because I haven't been this messed up since before I had my son


----------



## Sunshine7125

How are you doing??


----------



## Lisa92881

Haha! Well your body is allowed this one wacky cycle, then it better get it's ass back in gear next cycle! :winkwink:

I'm good. Got excited yesterday cause I had a dark OPK, but they've been super light since then so it must have just been a fluke. Not trying this cycle since I still need to have my surgery, but still keeping an eye on things, and was excited to be ovulating! But, not so much. Haha. Oh well. I have my dr appt Wednesdayto discuss surgery and next steps.


----------



## Sunshine7125

You are so right! It's ass better be back in gear lol. im not getting my hopes up on this cycle im just gonna let it do its thing. You will have to keep me posted on your appt wed. I hope they schedule it quick so we can get our bodies back to normal and get pregnant!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hell yes! Its time!


----------



## Lisa92881

Well my surgery won't be until January. :( Kinda bummed, but realistically it isn't that far away so I guess it's not a big deal.


----------



## Angel baby

Lisa92881 said:


> Well my surgery won't be until January. :( Kinda bummed, but realistically it isn't that far away so I guess it's not a big deal.

That sucks! Hopefully it will go by quickly!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww I'm sorry hun. I'll probably be right there with ya. I have a feeling my body is gonna be out of whack for a few months... Started my femara yesterday anyways though just in case.


----------



## Lisa92881

I wanted a BFP by Christmas....now I want a BFP for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Sunshine7125

There ya go!! It will happen for us very soon!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Do you take Femara like Clomid, for 5 days?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah days 4-8 and she upped my dose to 5 mg. I've had a headache all day lol not sure if its the meds or not.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hopefully it's a sign that the meds are working. :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

The good news is it's listed as a side effect online.. def hope thats the case! What day in jan is your surgery?


----------



## Lisa92881

Not sure yet, she'll send the paperwork once it's scheduled. It will be a Friday, which is good. I'll take either a sick day or a personal day on Friday, and will be good to go back to work by Monday. The dr said the recovery is usually 2 days at the most, and is mostly just a matter of recovering from the anesthesia.


----------



## Sunshine7125

That's great that its so quick. How long until you can try for a baby afterwards?


----------



## Lisa92881

I think right away. Assuming it's a polyp inside the uterus (that she can easily cut off) rather than a fibroid outside (which I think she'd have to cut through the uterus).


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh that's awesome! I'm glad to hear that!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, so I'm obviously hoping it's a polyp. :shrug: I hate not knowing!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I misread your post I'm sorry. I thought it was def a polyp. I would think it would be a polyp honestly. From what I read online that sounds more like your case.


----------



## Lisa92881

Got a message from my doctor today - someone cancelled for next Fri, so there's a chance I could have my surgery done much sooner than anticipated! :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

That is great news!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks!! I'm so excited and can't believe it! My mom was teasing me when I said January was so far away (she thought January was pretty good, considering the surgery needs to be done at the main pregnancy and labour related hospital in Rhode Island!!), wait til I tell her it might be next Friday!


----------



## Lisa92881

Not to mention I think I may have ovulated on my own.....woooo-eeee what a day! LOL


----------



## Angel baby

And u know what else, if it's after January that means new deductibles so that date moving up is great!! Be nice to get it over and get back to business!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey girls, how's everything going? I am beginning to lose hope for this cycle too. I am having brown spotting and ovulation is 6-7 days away. Last month I had spotting and never ovulated. I feel like this month may end up being a bust too...


----------



## Angel baby

I hope not! Fx it's not!

I have been busy, busy with this IUI cycle! I just did my insemination and today should be my ovulation day. I took a trigger 36 hours ago and have 2 large follies that were still there a hour ago. I go back tomorrow to make sure they have collapsed.

I also want to give y'all a bit of hope as the FS gave me a little earlier today. Even if you ovulate on the block tube side, there is a dip in the tube the egg rocks in and sometimes rocks out and the good tube picks it up. Made me feel a little better about the tube being blocked. So it's not always a busted cycle if you ovulate on the blocked side and she said it happens quite a bit. I have a 28mm follicle on my good side and 24 on my blocked side so I will ovulate both, thanks to the trigger. Hopefully my good tube picks up both and one or both get fertilized!


----------



## Lisa92881

Angel - Oh wow how cool!! Hope you released both of those eggies and you get a BFP (with 1 egg or 2, hehe)!!

Sunshine - I hope that's not the case. FX for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you! It is only when I wipe so I hope I am just having some hormonal issues that will work themselves out. I remember this happened to me back in September and I still ovulated so I am praying!


----------



## LaineB

Hi girls! It's been a while since ive been here but I have some news. My HSG was sept 26. I had normal cycles in oct and nov. Apparently, even though I had a normal cycle that began on nov 10, I got a positive pregnancy test yesterday. The bad news is that I have been spotting since Tuesday. So, I am very confused and i believe i am miscarrying, AGAIN. So, somehow I had a normal cycle and would Be about 6 weeks pregnant. I'm so confused!! Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay!!! I hope that it is just normal early pregnancy spotting and not another mc. :hugs: Congratulations, you are in my thoughts for a healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## LaineB

Lisa92881 said:


> Yay!!! I hope that it is just normal early pregnancy spotting and not another mc. :hugs: Congratulations, you are in my thoughts for a healthy pregnancy!!

Thanks Lisa! It's bad news. I am having a chemical pregnancy, whatever that means :( my hcg level was only 60 and considering I would have to be 6 weeks along it's Wayyyyy too low. Progesterone level was 1. So the doctor says it's proof of a chemical pregnancy. On to next month.....

How are you on this looooong journey?


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh honey I'm so sorry. Lots of :hugs:! I'm ok, thought I ovulated but FF has taken away my crosshairs. I have surgery Fri to remove my polyps, so hopefully things will move in the right direction after that. I hope that both of us get BFPs to start off the new year.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Glad to hear your surgery is Friday!! Yay!! Keep us posted on how it goes

LaineB I am sorry to hear about your chemical preg. Hugs. I bet next month you will have a sticky bean!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks Sunshine. I will def let you know!!


----------



## Angel baby

Laine! Hate to hear that!!! So sorry!! Lots baby dust to you!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies how is everyone??


----------



## Angel baby

I'm just skimming by with the 2ww. You get your surgery moved up for sure?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup got the paperwork to confirm it and everything!! :yipee: I'll be calling in sick on Friday, hehe! And I got a super positive OPK yesterday along with EWCM and sore BBs this weekend...and my temp shot up today, yeah!!


----------



## Angel baby

You are CD36 too?? OMG! That's a long cycle!!! Good luck to you with your surgery! Hope it goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh this will be a short cycle compared to my others! Hahaha. I'm a mess.


----------



## Angel baby

Hope this surgery gets your right on track! I've been POAS to test out my trigger shot. The line is starting to get fainter.


----------



## Lisa92881

Me too. The plan is to start Clomid after surgery, so I hope we can do that right away. The timing will be perfect, I'll get AF about a week after surgery, but I don't know if I'll need to wait a cycle or two. I really hope not. I've done enough waiting, this is only my 6th cycle since last October!! :dohh:

I don't really get how the trigger shot makes you ovulate, it's HCG right??


----------



## Angel baby

I think if you do the clomid with ultrasound monitoring it should be ok right after surgery cycle. 

I'm 5dpo and I'm still getting positive pregnancy test 6 days past trigger. With clomid I had 2 large follies, 28mm on the right and 24mm on the left. The trigger acts like LH surge signaling the follicles to release the egg(s). I released both. The trigger helps for timing and release of most or all the mature follies. I ovulated a little over 36 hours after the trigger. Once you take the trigger, the OPKs are no longer useful. I go in on 12/5 for HCG bloodwork to see if HCG has increased. I hope to watch the test get lighter then go back dark again or line disappear and then re-appear.


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm sure going to push for it. Hopefully the surgery will just be a matter of cutting off the polyps, not actually cutting into my uterus. So I would think we could try right away. Hoping and praying that's the case anyway. 

That's awesome that you had 2 follicles. It sounds like your chances for a BFP are reallllly good!! Do you know why sometimes they do a trigger shot with Clomid, but not always??


----------



## Angel baby

I think most of the fertility docs will do it. As for regular GYN, I think they don't do it as often due to the frequent ultrasound monitorings. The follies should be 18 or higher before triggering. I did the IUI and went in the day after to make sure they collapsed.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh I gotcha. So if (when!!) I start Clomid I probably won't necessarily do the whole trigger shot thing, since I'm still seeing my obgyn not an RE. 

How was the whole IUI experience??


----------



## Angel baby

You probably won't but I would ask just for timing purposes and see what they say. I'm definately glad I did the trigger to increase the chances. I did ultrasound on CD 10 and because I responded well to the clomid and had large follies at that point, went back on CD12 and took the trigger at 1 am on CD13. Exactly 36 hours I did the IUI and DH count after the was was 88.6 mil that they injected straight in the uterus. We BD all between that and the next day after the IUI. 

I was really nervous and so was DH that he may not had enough sperm but turns out it was perfect. Im trying not to get too excited because so many people who have iuis don't take first few times.

I decided that next month I am sitting out due to the holidays and being so busy. I figured Jan I'll start back again with another IUI.


----------



## Lisa92881

I'll just be happy to ovulate before cd30! Hahah. :wacko:

Wow awesome!! Sounds like everything was really perfect. I didn't realize that many people who get IUI don't get BFPs right away. I hope that's not the case for you!!

Yeah I don't blame you, just relax over the holidays. You deserve it!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi ladies! How is everyone? I am hopeful I am ovulating today. It sure seems like it but not wanting to get my hopes up since I had that bad progesterone reading last month. I go on Monday to get my levels checked again... I hope it is good!


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine have you asked them to do ultrasound on day 10 to look at your follie to see if the femura is helping you?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine have you asked them to do ultrasound on day 10 to look at your follie to see if the femura is helping you?

No I haven't, should I ask them to do that? All she has ever checked is my progesterone levels? :shrug:


----------



## Angel baby

If you do a scan on day 10 or even 12, they measure the dominant follicles to see how much the femara or clomid helps. Then if you can get her to do a ultrasound after ovulation to make sure the follicles collapse. The progesterone tells if the ruptured sac is putting out enough progesterone to support pregnancy. If levels are low it can indicate 2 things, 1 you didn't ovulate, 2 u did ovulate but the ruptured follicle is not producing enough progesterone and need progesterone supplement. 

I'd ask for one if you can and maybe possible that you do well with clomid even if it dies thin your lining, you can take the yuky suppositories. My lining at ovulation was greater than 10 via ultrasound and my clinic likes it greater than 8.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> If you do a scan on day 10 or even 12, they measure the dominant follicles to see how much the femara or clomid helps. Then if you can get her to do a ultrasound after ovulation to make sure the follicles collapse. The progesterone tells if the ruptured sac is putting out enough progesterone to support pregnancy. If levels are low it can indicate 2 things, 1 you didn't ovulate, 2 u did ovulate but the ruptured follicle is not producing enough progesterone and need progesterone supplement.
> 
> I'd ask for one if you can and maybe possible that you do well with clomid even if it dies thin your lining, you can take the yuky suppositories. My lining at ovulation was greater than 10 via ultrasound and my clinic likes it greater than 8.

Oh ok, well that makes sense. I need to ask them about that. I will call them Friday to get my lab slip for Monday. I will make sure and ask them about that. It would help me to know how my body is reacting to the medication.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I went running last night and when I got home I had red/pink spotting... ugghhh I give up!


----------



## Angel baby

That maybe a good thing! IB? Hopefully! [-o&lt; How many DPO are you?

I've been testing my trigger out with 20unit HCG test and my line was alot fainter this morning. I hope it doesn't totally disappear and get's darker! I kinda like seeing the positives. But anyways, see what you think!


----------



## Angel baby

Let me tell you what my fertility Specialist did this cycle and maybe you can see if your OBGYN will do it.

On CD3 they drew blood for estrogen level and was 46 I think and they like to see it less than 50 on CD3. They did CD3 scans and could tell that 2 follies were starting to develop on my Left tube side.

I went in on CD10 scans and they seen 6 follies, 3 on each side and they measured each but the 2 dominant ones that stuck out were 18 on Left and 15 on the Right. The others were 10 or less. On Clomid they like to see them mid 20's before triggering.

On CD12, re-scanned and increased to 24 and 18 which was on a monday, so I triggered w/ 240ug ovidrel at 1am Tuesday evening. I went in exactly 36 hours, Did the IUI and my 2 dominant ones were still there and measured at that time 28 and 24.

Anything 18mm and over is considered mature. The HCG shot is like a estrogen surge and loosens all mature follicles to allow more targets. So the next day after the IUI the follies collapsed and looked like I had dropped both. I could have dropped more than 2 but the big follies can over shadow the smaller ones.

Instead of the IUI, maybe timed intercourse with a trigger can help you with timing purposes once your follies are greater than 18? Some take progesterone suppositories after ovulation to help support.

Also, they measure the uterine lining and all clinics are really different but mine likes it greater than 8 so by the time I did the IUI it was greater than 10.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Maybe I should see a specialist. This is just my normal OB?? I called them and they said it sounds like ovulation spotting ( I have never had that in my life) but she did up my meds this time around. I am scared it is my hormone levels dropping because I didn't ovulate:cry: I am 1 dpo


----------



## Angel baby

It's possible with ovulation! Especially if the femara helped you develop a big follie so hang in there! It's definately possible!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> It's possible with ovulation! Especially if the femara helped you develop a big follie so hang in there! It's definately possible!

Thanks!! Ok I see all your positives :thumbup: So does this mean you are pregnant???!!!!

Ok sorry I went back and re-read your post. So the positives are from the trigger shot? But theres a good chance you could still be pregnant right?


----------



## Angel baby

No that's the wonderful hcg trigger shot! Lol! I am testing out, hope to see it fade and then re darken! I hope! That's why I'm testing every morning. I figured it will be negative and out of my system tomorrow. :( kinda sad to see it go but I sure hope it comes back quickly. I go 12/5, Monday for blod hcg that will tell me if I'm pregnant.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> No that's the wonderful hcg trigger shot! Lol! I am testing out, hope to see it fade and then re darken! I hope! That's why I'm testing every morning. I figured it will be negative and out of my system tomorrow. :( kinda sad to see it go but I sure hope it comes back quickly. I go 12/5, Monday for blod hcg that will tell me if I'm pregnant.

Oh yay!! I will be anxious to hear! My test is Dec 5th also to tell me if I ovulated! An anxious day for both of us :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Will this be your first pregnancy?


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine - Hope it's just ovulation bleeding from a nice strong eggie. 

Angel - Cool to see a BFP, even if it's not real. Haha. I hope they start getting dark again for you soon!


----------



## Angel baby

I like seeing them too even though they are not real! LOL!

No sunshine, I have 3 teenagers. 13 year old daughter, 15 year old son and 17 year old son. Those 3 are with my ex-husband. My DH now doesn't have any children and I'm getting somewhat empty nest syndrome. My 2 oldest boys decided they wanted to see what it was like to live with Dad a year ago and has been a major adjustment to me. I have my daughter. So it'll be nice to have a baby again.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> I like seeing them too even though they are not real! LOL!
> 
> No sunshine, I have 3 teenagers. 13 year old daughter, 15 year old son and 17 year old son. Those 3 are with my ex-husband. My DH now doesn't have any children and I'm getting somewhat empty nest syndrome. My 2 oldest boys decided they wanted to see what it was like to live with Dad a year ago and has been a major adjustment to me. I have my daughter. So it'll be nice to have a baby again.

Awww three children! That's how many I would like also! I pray you get your baby very soon! That would be so awesome! Did you have trouble conceiving your other children? 

Lisa, I am thinking of you and your surgery Friday! Hope it goes well! I am still not spotting at all anymore, so fx'ed it was some ovulation spotting (that I have never had but will hope like hell that is what it was) haha...


----------



## Angel baby

I didn't have any problem with my 3 but I had my tubes tied after my 3rd. I had the tubal reversal this past May! Hope you get your positive this month and a nice Christmas suprise!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh wow angel!! I didn't know you had 3 children. Thats awesome. :) I hope you get a baby soon to add to the bunch. 

Thanks sunshine. I'll keep you guys posted. Also...check out my crosshairs!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> I didn't have any problem with my 3 but I had my tubes tied after my 3rd. I had the tubal reversal this past May! Hope you get your positive this month and a nice Christmas suprise!

That's awesome! I didn't know they could do the tube reversal!!! I can't wait to see if your prego!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh wow angel!! I didn't know you had 3 children. Thats awesome. :) I hope you get a baby soon to add to the bunch.
> 
> Thanks sunshine. I'll keep you guys posted. Also...check out my crosshairs!!! :happydance:

That's awesome!! You go girl! :happydance:


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> Maybe I should see a specialist. This is just my normal OB?? I called them and they said it sounds like ovulation spotting ( I have never had that in my life) but she did up my meds this time around. I am scared it is my hormone levels dropping because I didn't ovulate:cry: I am 1 dpo

I think I had ov spotting this cycle. I didnt use opk this time but I had just told dh a few hours before I noticed the spotting that I felt like I was ovulating. Ive had ov spotting once before right after coming off bcp. Maybe this is a good sign for both of us.:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine7125

C.armywife said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I should see a specialist. This is just my normal OB?? I called them and they said it sounds like ovulation spotting ( I have never had that in my life) but she did up my meds this time around. I am scared it is my hormone levels dropping because I didn't ovulate:cry: I am 1 dpo
> 
> I think I had ov spotting this cycle. I didnt use opk this time but I had just told dh a few hours before I noticed the spotting that I felt like I was ovulating. Ive had ov spotting once before right after coming off bcp. Maybe this is a good sign for both of us.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I hope so!! Do you mind me asking what yours was like? Sorry if tmi, I just have never experienced this before and not sure what I should make of it. All i know is I got back from running and when I wiped it was a red/ pinkish color and then it faded to brown but never got on my panties. It was only when I wiped from about 6pm - 6am this morning.


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I should see a specialist. This is just my normal OB?? I called them and they said it sounds like ovulation spotting ( I have never had that in my life) but she did up my meds this time around. I am scared it is my hormone levels dropping because I didn't ovulate:cry: I am 1 dpo
> 
> I think I had ov spotting this cycle. I didnt use opk this time but I had just told dh a few hours before I noticed the spotting that I felt like I was ovulating. Ive had ov spotting once before right after coming off bcp. Maybe this is a good sign for both of us.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so!! Do you mind me asking what yours was like? Sorry if tmi, I just have never experienced this before and not sure what I should make of it. All i know is I got back from running and when I wiped it was a red/ pinkish color and then it faded to brown but never got on my panties. It was only when I wiped from about 6pm - 6am this morning.Click to expand...

Mine was brown with ewcm and never made it to my undies either. It happened once on sunday and once on monday then it was over.


----------



## momwannabe81

No BFP for me. Af got me today.


----------



## C.armywife

momwannabe81 said:


> No BFP for me. Af got me today.

:hugs: Im so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

momwannabe81 said:


> No BFP for me. Af got me today.

I'm sorry! Maybe you will get a New Year BFP! Hang in there!


----------



## Sunshine7125

C.armywife said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I should see a specialist. This is just my normal OB?? I called them and they said it sounds like ovulation spotting ( I have never had that in my life) but she did up my meds this time around. I am scared it is my hormone levels dropping because I didn't ovulate:cry: I am 1 dpo
> 
> I think I had ov spotting this cycle. I didnt use opk this time but I had just told dh a few hours before I noticed the spotting that I felt like I was ovulating. Ive had ov spotting once before right after coming off bcp. Maybe this is a good sign for both of us.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so!! Do you mind me asking what yours was like? Sorry if tmi, I just have never experienced this before and not sure what I should make of it. All i know is I got back from running and when I wiped it was a red/ pinkish color and then it faded to brown but never got on my panties. It was only when I wiped from about 6pm - 6am this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was brown with ewcm and never made it to my undies either. It happened once on sunday and once on monday then it was over.Click to expand...

Ok thanks! I am scared to go run today because it happened after I ran. LOL i know that sounds silly!


----------



## C.armywife

Not silly at all. I would have the same fear of running after that. Who knows :shrug: the HSG could have caused us to be more sensitive and easier to bleed. I had bleeding early on in my last pregnancy, following an HSG, anytime I did anything strenuous. Maybe a connection, maybe not...idk:shrug:


----------



## Angel baby

Carmywife- did u see my post about if you ovulate on the blocked side your good tube can pick it up? I was little worried when I seen a follie on my blocked side that was mature and made me feel better when the doc told me not to worry because my good tube can pick it up.


----------



## Sunshine7125

C.armywife said:


> Not silly at all. I would have the same fear of running after that. Who knows :shrug: the HSG could have caused us to be more sensitive and easier to bleed. I had bleeding early on in my last pregnancy, following an HSG, anytime I did anything strenuous. Maybe a connection, maybe not...idk:shrug:

It sounds very possible! I think I will power walk until I figure out if I ovulated. If I didn't ovulate this month I will go run my heart out. Not that it really matters about the running but it will make me feel better :thumbup:


----------



## C.armywife

Angel baby said:


> Carmywife- did u see my post about if you ovulate on the blocked side your good tube can pick it up? I was little worried when I seen a follie on my blocked side that was mature and made me feel better when the doc told me not to worry because my good tube can pick it up.

Thanks so much! Good to know! I really feel like I ov from the right this time...


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had some terrible AF cramps at lunch! I am not sure what that was all about. It was so bad I thought I started my period and I went to the bathroom and nothing.... My body is being crazy this month!!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm having AF like cramps all day. Hope she stays away!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> I'm having AF like cramps all day. Hope she stays away!

Oh no! I hope she does too! I am so excited and hopeful for you! What dpo are you now? I am only 1-2 dpo so AF is not close yet. I don't know what those cramps were from :shrug:


----------



## Angel baby

I'm 8 dpo and my test are getting super lighter. Just hope the second line sticks around! 

Here's my thread to testing the trigger, last pic on 2nd page is more current and today's pic.


----------



## Angel baby

Oops forgot to paste the page. I'm on my phone and it won't let me upload it.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/811715-testing-trigger-out-5dpo-iui-2.html


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Oops forgot to paste the page. I'm on my phone and it won't let me upload it.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/811715-testing-trigger-out-5dpo-iui-2.html

Most tests won't show pregnancy until about 12-14dpo right? That's what I have heard. So you should still be in the running :happydance:


----------



## C.armywife

Been having af cramps since I ov.:wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

C.armywife said:


> Been having af cramps since I ov.:wacko:

Do you typically get them?


----------



## Lisa92881

Surgery tomorrow ladies....thoughts and prayers appreciated!!

Sunshine & Carmywife - Hope it's early BFP cramping!

Angel - Love the pics. I would stare at them all the time if I was you, just knowing I created those 2 lines, hahaha.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa92881 said:


> Surgery tomorrow ladies....thoughts and prayers appreciated!!
> 
> Sunshine & Carmywife - Hope it's early BFP cramping!
> 
> Angel - Love the pics. I would stare at them all the time if I was you, just knowing I created those 2 lines, hahaha.

Good luck sweety!! :flower: Prayers going up! Let us know how you are doing as soon as you are able. What time is your surgery?


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks sunshine. :) Going in at 10:30 for pre-admission testing, surgery is scheduled for 12:30.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa92881 said:


> Thanks sunshine. :) Going in at 10:30 for pre-admission testing, surgery is scheduled for 12:30.

Well good luck! It will be over before you know it and then time to start 
baby-making!! :wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly89

Me too! Had my HSG today and it was nothing like I expected. I literally felt NOTHING! Not any sensation at all! The only thing that hurt was the speculum, but they always hurt for me, lol. They didn't use a balloon though and I don't know if they used the gripper thing for the cervix, but I find I don't really ever have cervical sensation.. is that bad? :blush:

They told me I have a smaller pelvic area, knew that, my uterus is retroverted, knew that, and my left tube was "hesitant" in allowing the dye through. She increased the pressure and it did go through partly so she said it's open, but there is some blockage and it didn't spill like the other side. 

I always get pain there though and now its achy and stabby. But I am due to ovulate either tomorrow or saturday.. maybe sunday? So yes. It might be O pains, since I always get those. My problem is I think I usually O on the left side since that's where I get the pains. Does that make sense? 

I'm hoping my right side will wake up though and be like "OH hey, I'm the perfect one, maybe I should do the babymaking". You never know right. :haha:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Butterfly89 said:


> Me too! Had my HSG today and it was nothing like I expected. I literally felt NOTHING! Not any sensation at all! The only thing that hurt was the speculum, but they always hurt for me, lol. They didn't use a balloon though and I don't know if they used the gripper thing for the cervix, but I find I don't really ever have cervical sensation.. is that bad? :blush:
> 
> They told me I have a smaller pelvic area, knew that, my uterus is retroverted, knew that, and my left tube was "hesitant" in allowing the dye through. She increased the pressure and it did go through partly so she said it's open, but there is some blockage and it didn't spill like the other side.
> 
> I always get pain there though and now its achy and stabby. But I am due to ovulate either tomorrow or saturday.. maybe sunday? So yes. It might be O pains, since I always get those. My problem is I think I usually O on the left side since that's where I get the pains. Does that make sense?
> 
> I'm hoping my right side will wake up though and be like "OH hey, I'm the perfect one, maybe I should do the babymaking". You never know right. :haha:


They say you are more fertile after the HSG!! I had mine Oct 28th but I had a bad cycle last month! This will be my 2nd cycle since the HSG. I hope it works out!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

We should all be super fertile for the next few months, come on BFPs!!


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> Been having af cramps since I ov.:wacko:
> 
> Do you typically get them?Click to expand...

Not this soon. They usually start a few days before af.


----------



## C.armywife

Lisa92881 said:


> Surgery tomorrow ladies....thoughts and prayers appreciated!!
> 
> Sunshine & Carmywife - Hope it's early BFP cramping!
> 
> Angel - Love the pics. I would stare at them all the time if I was you, just knowing I created those 2 lines, hahaha.

Praying Lisa:flower:


----------



## Angel baby

Lisa- I love staring at them but I'm afraid it's disappearing quickly!

Big prayer for you tomorrow! Big hugs to you!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good Morning Girls!! 

Good Luck today Lisa!! 

Angel - any pregnancy symptoms yet?? 

C.Armywife - I hope the cramps are a good sign!


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Good Morning Girls!!
> 
> Good Luck today Lisa!!
> 
> Angel - any pregnancy symptoms yet??
> 
> C.Armywife - I hope the cramps are a good sign!

No pregnancy symptoms but do have AF symptoms! ugh! My line is super faint but it is still there. I was fully expecting it to be completly gone this morning but it's mighty close. Hope it starts darkening but I highly doubt it!

LISA- THINKING ABOUT YOU THIS MORNING!

9days past ovulation/10 days past trigger- these test are 20 of HCG so they are pretty sensitive


----------



## babalon

Hi girls, i am new to here and when i went to see the gyno he made this test sound really painful/uncomfortable so i said no, much to my dissapointment after reading about so many BFP's after having it done! So i've now asked my Doctor to write a letter requesting that i can have it done, which i'm praying they let me now! Because my next appt with the gyno isn't until May 2012!!! Does it hurt? What's it like? Assuming this is the dye test!! xx


----------



## Angel baby

babalon said:


> Hi girls, i am new to here and when i went to see the gyno he made this test sound really painful/uncomfortable so i said no, much to my dissapointment after reading about so many BFP's after having it done! So i've now asked my Doctor to write a letter requesting that i can have it done, which i'm praying they let me now! Because my next appt with the gyno isn't until May 2012!!! Does it hurt? What's it like? Assuming this is the dye test!! xx

Babalon, you really should because it sure will tell alot. The pain is very short, maybe less than a minute. After that it's just regular AF cramps. I also think that it really depends also if you have a blocked tube because they push again a little harder but like I said very short pain. This is the dye test. Hope you get it and really worth a minute of pain. It clears the tubes and you will be able to see if there is any blockage.


----------



## babalon

Thank you :) I've just got to wait and see now if they allow me to have it done before my next gyno appt! Fingers and toes crossed x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Girls!!
> 
> Good Luck today Lisa!!
> 
> Angel - any pregnancy symptoms yet??
> 
> C.Armywife - I hope the cramps are a good sign!
> 
> No pregnancy symptoms but do have AF symptoms! ugh! My line is super faint but it is still there. I was fully expecting it to be completly gone this morning but it's mighty close. Hope it starts darkening but I highly doubt it!
> 
> LISA- THINKING ABOUT YOU THIS MORNING!
> 
> 9days past ovulation/10 days past trigger- these test are 20 of HCG so they are pretty sensitive
> 
> View attachment 305598Click to expand...

If you are pregnant, when should it start to show up? I've read it takes between 6-12 days for the baby to implant and then another 2-3 to show up on the pregnancy test. I am not sure how accurate that is????


----------



## Angel baby

Alot of women get theirs 9, 10, 11 dpo using the sensitive Internet cheapies and dollar cheapies. It really depends when implantation takes place. So it's possible to get it earlier than 12 and 13 if using the sensitive ones. Dollar and most IC are 20 hcg, FRER detects early too.


----------



## Angel baby

Hopefully the line darkens up tomorrow. I hope. I go Monday morning for blood test and I'll be 12dpo then.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Hopefully the line darkens up tomorrow. I hope. I go Monday morning for blood test and I'll be 12dpo then.

Well we will both be climbing the walls until Monday lol. Between your blood hcg test and my blood progesterone test :wacko:


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully the line darkens up tomorrow. I hope. I go Monday morning for blood test and I'll be 12dpo then.
> 
> Well we will both be climbing the walls until Monday lol. Between your blood hcg test and my blood progesterone test :wacko:Click to expand...

I know right?!? I might need a Xanax! Lol!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully the line darkens up tomorrow. I hope. I go Monday morning for blood test and I'll be 12dpo then.
> 
> Well we will both be climbing the walls until Monday lol. Between your blood hcg test and my blood progesterone test :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?!? I might need a Xanax! Lol!Click to expand...

Please share!!! LOL! :haha: I would say I am going to have a big margarita tonight but I don't like drinking after I ovulate just in case. If I find out Monday I didn't ovulate, I am totally getting the biggest margarita I can find!


----------



## Angel baby

If I had some I definately would share!! Lol! Margarita does sound good! I may have to get me 1 glass tonight!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> If I had some I definately would share!! Lol! Margarita does sound good! I may have to get me 1 glass tonight!

I am very much considering it myself!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for the positive vibes girls. Everything went great. :happydance: Turns out it was 2 polyps (not fibroids, which would have been harder to remove, and require my dr finding another available surgeon today, or having another surgery) which she got out with no problem. I woke up with no problem from the anesthesia, just like I had taken a nap, haha. I went into the OR at 12:30, was in the recovery room by 1:30, and was going home by 3. They gave me pain meds in the OR, so I'm not feeling any pain. Just a little tired from the anesthesia, already took a 3 hour nap, haha. The dr said if I do feel any pain, just take Aleve or whatever I have in the house. So happy everything went ok!! I have to make a follow-up appt in 2 weeks, where I'm hoping the plan is to start me on Clomid!! :thumbup:


----------



## Angel baby

Yay! Glad u did well!!! Get some rest!


----------



## C.armywife

Yay! :happydance: Great news Lisa:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine7125

So glad to hear that Lisa!!! Rest up for all the baby-making coming your way haha! I am feeling a little discouraged today. I am pretty sure I ovulated because usually when I don't I start spotting but I don't think it was very strong. In the past, the few months I had that were really good numbers, I felt bad. Like I had nausea and headaches and could tell the hormone levels were high. I feel just fine this time... Don't know if that means anything but my body is certainly not giving off any vibes that it was a great ovulation


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls how is everyone doing??? Got my bloodwork done this morning. Will know something this afternoon!! Hoping for a good progesterone level![-o&lt;


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> Hi girls how is everyone doing??? Got my bloodwork done this morning. Will know something this afternoon!! Hoping for a good progesterone level![-o&lt;

Doing pretty good ... just in the TWW, hoping for a positive pregnancy test at the end. I'm not feeling really good since I was only able to BD once during my fertile phase since my OH had surgery during it ... what terrible timing ... 

But sperm is supposed to live for about 3-4 days in a good environment so hopefully it happened this month ....


----------



## Angel baby

Fx fir you ash!

I had my BETA this morning but I tested yesterday and just not thinking I did it this month. Just waiting on the call now. Hope it's soon!


----------



## Sunshine7125

ashknowsbest said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls how is everyone doing??? Got my bloodwork done this morning. Will know something this afternoon!! Hoping for a good progesterone level![-o&lt;
> 
> Doing pretty good ... just in the TWW, hoping for a positive pregnancy test at the end. I'm not feeling really good since I was only able to BD once during my fertile phase since my OH had surgery during it ... what terrible timing ...
> 
> But sperm is supposed to live for about 3-4 days in a good environment so hopefully it happened this month ....Click to expand...

One time is all it takes :happydance: Hoping you get your :bfp: How many dpo are you?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel baby said:


> Fx fir you ash!
> 
> I had my BETA this morning but I tested yesterday and just not thinking I did it this month. Just waiting on the call now. Hope it's soon!

Well I hope it is positive!! Would a pregnancy test pick it up by now?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls how is everyone doing??? Got my bloodwork done this morning. Will know something this afternoon!! Hoping for a good progesterone level![-o&lt;
> 
> Doing pretty good ... just in the TWW, hoping for a positive pregnancy test at the end. I'm not feeling really good since I was only able to BD once during my fertile phase since my OH had surgery during it ... what terrible timing ...
> 
> But sperm is supposed to live for about 3-4 days in a good environment so hopefully it happened this month ....Click to expand...
> 
> One time is all it takes :happydance: Hoping you get your :bfp: How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Thanks for the crossed fingers! I'm 3 DPO today and my luthel phase is normally 13 days so 10 days til AF and if she's not here, I'll test =D 

A christmas bfp would be amazing! =D 

Sunshine - What's metaformin for?


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> Hi girls how is everyone doing??? Got my bloodwork done this morning. Will know something this afternoon!! Hoping for a good progesterone level![-o&lt;

[-o&lt; Praying all is great for ya!
Im trying my best not to symptom spot. Had my af mood swings yesterday. :nope: Hoping it was just from lack of sleep and not pms. 
Im so afraid of how crushed I will feel if im not pregnant for Christmas.
:dust::dust::dust: everyone!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ash - The Metformin is for PCOS. It helps regulate my insulin levels which in turn regulates my cycles and helps with ovulation. It really has been a miracle drug for me! 

C.Armywife - I totally understand about the Christmas baby! I thought about all the ways I could surprise my family with it and then I thought oh my gosh what if I am not pregnant?? And today will be the real deal because based on results in a few hours will make me or break me


----------



## Angel baby

My blood test was negative so waiting for AF now.


----------



## C.armywife

C.Armywife - I totally understand about the Christmas baby! I thought about all the ways I could surprise my family with it and then I thought oh my gosh what if I am not pregnant?? And today will be the real deal because based on results in a few hours will make me or break me[/QUOTE]

I really hope we all have good news for Christmas! I should have af by the 12th. If im not pregnant I guess I will just keep myself busy with decorating and Christmas shopping. 
Ive been trying to come up with different ways to surprise the families as well...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> Ash - The Metformin is for PCOS. It helps regulate my insulin levels which in turn regulates my cycles and helps with ovulation. It really has been a miracle drug for me!
> 
> C.Armywife - I totally understand about the Christmas baby! I thought about all the ways I could surprise my family with it and then I thought oh my gosh what if I am not pregnant?? And today will be the real deal because based on results in a few hours will make me or break me

I'm so happy to hear that it's been working for you! So hopefully you're on your way to that BFP! It would be so nice to have a Christmas baby! That would be the best Christmas present EVER!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am due to test the 12th as well! Of course depending on what I find out today I will know if I even need to bother testing. Low progesterone would pretty much kick me out this month.


----------



## Sunshine7125

ashknowsbest said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Ash - The Metformin is for PCOS. It helps regulate my insulin levels which in turn regulates my cycles and helps with ovulation. It really has been a miracle drug for me!
> 
> C.Armywife - I totally understand about the Christmas baby! I thought about all the ways I could surprise my family with it and then I thought oh my gosh what if I am not pregnant?? And today will be the real deal because based on results in a few hours will make me or break me
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that it's been working for you! So hopefully you're on your way to that BFP! It would be so nice to have a Christmas baby! That would be the best Christmas present EVER!Click to expand...

Def! I got disappointed because I wanted a Thanksgiving baby and now I have moved on to Christmas. I told my hubby if I don't atleast get a Valentines baby I am going to scream :cry:


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> I am due to test the 12th as well! Of course depending on what I find out today I will know if I even need to bother testing. Low progesterone would pretty much kick me out this month.

:thumbup: Awesome!! Hopefully the 12th is a good day for both of us! :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Ash - The Metformin is for PCOS. It helps regulate my insulin levels which in turn regulates my cycles and helps with ovulation. It really has been a miracle drug for me!
> 
> C.Armywife - I totally understand about the Christmas baby! I thought about all the ways I could surprise my family with it and then I thought oh my gosh what if I am not pregnant?? And today will be the real deal because based on results in a few hours will make me or break me
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that it's been working for you! So hopefully you're on your way to that BFP! It would be so nice to have a Christmas baby! That would be the best Christmas present EVER!Click to expand...
> 
> Def! I got disappointed because I wanted a Thanksgiving baby and now I have moved on to Christmas. I told my hubby if I don't atleast get a Valentines baby I am going to scream :cry:Click to expand...

Haha I feel the same way, we've been trying for a year and 2 months now ... so I'm dying to get pregnant ... i'm even excited about the belly and the symptoms and everything ... not even just the baby. I think I'm going to loooove being pregnant and having a belly and everything.

Oh and idk if I told you guys on this thread but I was started on dostinex which is supposed to help my prolactin levels. =d


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ash - I hope everything works out! It is def time for some BFP's around here!!!

Just got my results! Progesterone was a 16.1 and they like to see over a 10!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Well, my test was negative. After squalling :cry: DH told me that he was all for another clomid/trigger/IUI cycle. So now just waiting for the witch to show up to start the scanning all over again on CD3. I can't understand for the life of me how 88.6 million sperm that bypass the cervix can miss a egg with optimal perfect timing. :wacko:

Anyways, good news is, come Saturday at my work christmas party, I WILL BE GETTING WAISTED!

This will be my last IUI cycle. I've decided that for sure. It gets to be too costly doing this.


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Ash - I hope everything works out! It is def time for some BFP's around here!!!
> 
> Just got my results! Progesterone was a 16.1 and they like to see over a 10!!!

Great news! Hope you caught that egg this time!:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> Ash - I hope everything works out! It is def time for some BFP's around here!!!
> 
> Just got my results! Progesterone was a 16.1 and they like to see over a 10!!!

Wow that's so good! Congrats! When they tested my progesterone last month it was 7.1 which isn't great but prolactin suppresses progesterone so hopefully now that I'm on my medication I will be able to have my progesterone higher! They test progesterone on CD 21 right ?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel, I am so sorry:hugs: Next cycle will be the one! 

Ash, they did a cd23 on me because I have a 30 day cycle and ovulate late so they push it a few days. My very first cycle without meds, mine was a 7.7 so I totally understand. I am hoping the HSG cleared way for it to happen this time. 3 times of good progesterone levels and no pregnancy yet is very frustrating! :cry:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> Angel, I am so sorry:hugs: Next cycle will be the one!
> 
> Ash, they did a cd23 on me because I have a 30 day cycle and ovulate late so they push it a few days. My very first cycle without meds, mine was a 7.7 so I totally understand. I am hoping the HSG cleared way for it to happen this time. 3 times of good progesterone levels and no pregnancy yet is very frustrating! :cry:

What CD do you ovulate? I ovulate on CD 18 so it CD 24 too late? And do you temp?


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> Just got my results! Progesterone was a 16.1 and they like to see over a 10!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy for you!!!:flower:


----------



## C.armywife

Angel baby said:


> Well, my test was negative. After squalling :cry: DH told me that he was all for another clomid/trigger/IUI cycle. So now just waiting for the witch to show up to start the scanning all over again on CD3. I can't understand for the life of me how 88.6 million sperm that bypass the cervix can miss a egg with optimal perfect timing. :wacko:
> 
> Anyways, good news is, come Saturday at my work christmas party, I WILL BE GETTING WAISTED!
> 
> This will be my last IUI cycle. I've decided that for sure. It gets to be too costly doing this.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Enjoy your Christmas party.:flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I called my RE's office and asked them if they could check my progesterone today since I'm CD21 today ... I Oed on CD 18 so right now I'm 3DPO ... they told me to come in tomorrow and they would test .... I'll only be 4 DPO is that too early to test for progesterone levels ?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ash - I say go ahead and test tomorrow. It is a tad early but I have tested that early before and still got decent results. It may be slightly lower but it will def still tell you what I need to know. I ovulate on cd 17-18 and I have tested as early as 3dpo and still had a 15.2. I don't temp but I am going to start next month if we don't conceive. They say ovulating after cd 21 is late but I have heard of girls that get prego ovulating on cd 30 and up. It really depends on your luteal phase. Your luteal phase really needs to be around 12-14 days, I believe. Anything less than 10 is not good. It is considered a luteal phase defect and usually can't sustain a pregnancy.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> Ash - I say go ahead and test tomorrow. It is a tad early but I have tested that early before and still got decent results. It may be slightly lower but it will def still tell you what I need to know. I ovulate on cd 17-18 and I have tested as early as 3dpo and still had a 15.2. I don't temp but I am going to start next month if we don't conceive. They say ovulating after cd 21 is late but I have heard of girls that get prego ovulating on cd 30 and up. It really depends on your luteal phase. Your luteal phase really needs to be around 12-14 days, I believe. Anything less than 10 is not good. It is considered a luteal phase defect and usually can't sustain a pregnancy.

Good to know .... I think I am going to go get my progesterone tested around CD24 or 25 .. I could go tomorrow but my co-pay is 25$ and I'd rather go a litttttle bit later than 4DPO .... I'll probably go around 6DPO .... I'm CD 21 today so by CD23 or 24 I wanna go .... but I do see what you're saying that it's not too early. My luthel phase I'm pretty sure it around 13 days so I'm good on that front.

If I had low progesterone wouldn't my luthel phase be shorter? =\ 

Oh and TMI ... but I really need advice. So tonight I had CM in my panties when I went to take a bath and I'm really not sure which type of CM it is ... I know it's not sticky because if I touched it and then put my fingers together they came right apart no problem ... and I know it's not EWCM because it's not stretchy and I'm confused if it's lotion like or creamy .... and it's definitely not watery because it does have a tinnnny stick to it ... AHHHH I'm so sorry but I'm very confused! 

If anyone can shed light on CM I would reallllly appreciate it! Thanks! 

Oh and I think it might be a good sign because last month and months before this cycle I never got CM 3 DPO ... so anything different is better than the same I think !


----------



## Sunshine7125

ashknowsbest said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Ash - I say go ahead and test tomorrow. It is a tad early but I have tested that early before and still got decent results. It may be slightly lower but it will def still tell you what I need to know. I ovulate on cd 17-18 and I have tested as early as 3dpo and still had a 15.2. I don't temp but I am going to start next month if we don't conceive. They say ovulating after cd 21 is late but I have heard of girls that get prego ovulating on cd 30 and up. It really depends on your luteal phase. Your luteal phase really needs to be around 12-14 days, I believe. Anything less than 10 is not good. It is considered a luteal phase defect and usually can't sustain a pregnancy.
> 
> Good to know .... I think I am going to go get my progesterone tested around CD24 or 25 .. I could go tomorrow but my co-pay is 25$ and I'd rather go a litttttle bit later than 4DPO .... I'll probably go around 6DPO .... I'm CD 21 today so by CD23 or 24 I wanna go .... but I do see what you're saying that it's not too early. My luthel phase I'm pretty sure it around 13 days so I'm good on that front.
> 
> If I had low progesterone wouldn't my luthel phase be shorter? =\
> 
> Oh and TMI ... but I really need advice. So tonight I had CM in my panties when I went to take a bath and I'm really not sure which type of CM it is ... I know it's not sticky because if I touched it and then put my fingers together they came right apart no problem ... and I know it's not EWCM because it's not stretchy and I'm confused if it's lotion like or creamy .... and it's definitely not watery because it does have a tinnnny stick to it ... AHHHH I'm so sorry but I'm very confused!
> 
> If anyone can shed light on CM I would reallllly appreciate it! Thanks!
> 
> Oh and I think it might be a good sign because last month and months before this cycle I never got CM 3 DPO ... so anything different is better than the same I think !Click to expand...

Low progesterone never affected my luteal phase really. Except sometimes I wouldn't have a period because I didn't ovulate and my cycle would be longer but it never was shorter for me. I had some creamy cm all day today sorry tmi. It was really funky looking. It was like a yellow/whitish milky looking cm. Totally odd. Maybe the same stuff?? Def related to hormones and it happens at certain points in my cycle most of the time


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - Hm ... mine wasn't yellowish but it did look cloudy and a little white on my panties and when I touched it .... it was kinda like .... slippery =\ Lol....who knows! 

This TTC stuff can get very ... TMI sometimes! 

Well good luck and keep in touch! Would like to know how everything is working out for you =D i'll be testing in about 10 days ... FF says to test on the 21st but that is too long I think! Ha! 

Well have a GREAT night!


----------



## Sunshine7125

U do the same! When I was pregnant with my son i had cm before my period. Look like the egg white stuff


----------



## Lisa92881

Angel - Sorry honey. :hugs: Enjoy the party, have an extra drink for me!! ;)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa - how are you doing?? Healing ok?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey Sunshine thanks for asking. :flower: Yup feeling good!! I was pretty much back to normal by Sunday. Saturday afternoon I was feeling good so I ran errands, but ended up kinda crampy and sore, so I took it easy the rest of the night. Then Sunday we went out and got our tree and decorated and stuff, and it didn't bother me. So I'd say I'm good to go. My follow up appt is next Wednesday....come on Clomid!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

OH that's wonderful!!! Any idea what dose you will start on? I'm happy I ovulated but totally just not feeling like I am pregnant this month either


----------



## Angel baby

Yay Lisa! You can be a clomid junkie with me! Lol! Excited for you to start back!


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> OH that's wonderful!!! Any idea what dose you will start on? I'm happy I ovulated but totally just not feeling like I am pregnant this month either

I'm so happy you ovulated and the ovulation bleeding is positive thing so maybe u hit it this time!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine - I would guess she'd start me at a low dose since I do ovulate sometimes on my own. So maybe 50 mg?? I should be getting my period sometime between now and then, so I'm hoping and praying she gives me the OK to start, because it really would be _perfect _timing. I realllllly hope she doesn't tell us to wait a cycle, but I don't really know why she would. Seems like getting AF and starting a new cycle should be good enough, right?? :shrug:

Angel - Yes, I am so beyond ready to be a Clomid junkie!!! :haha: I feel like I've been playing the waiting game for soooo long, and I'm ready to get back in the TTC game!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

They started me on the lowest dose of Femara. My progesterone levels were on the low side but they said it indicated ovulatory activity lol.. some of their terminology cracks me up. I am testing Monday before hubby goes to work. AF is due that day. He won't let me test a day sooner he said... I will go nuts waiting!!


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> They started me on the lowest dose of Femara. My progesterone levels were on the low side but they said it indicated ovulatory activity lol.. some of their terminology cracks me up. I am testing Monday before hubby goes to work. AF is due that day. He won't let me test a day sooner he said... I will go nuts waiting!!

How exciting! I really hope you get your BFP. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you! I am trying to not get my hopes up but it's hard. What dpo are you?


----------



## C.armywife

10 dpo today. Starting to feel crampy. :cry: I always cramp a few days before af.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh no! I hope she doesn't show! I am really thinking about ordering that pre-seed. We time it right and I know I am ovulating and this was month 5 of trying. I am just not feeling very hopeful and I am wondering if it's because I don't have enough fertile cm... tmi sorry


----------



## ashknowsbest

I don't know if any of you know much about charting buuut can you guys take a look at my chart ? I have a quick question ... if my temp goes up again is that considered triphasic or does it have to go up one more time after it goes up again ... ? I know there's 3 phases of temperatures but I'm sure if the 3 include pre ovulation ... ? Or if it has to rise 3 different times post ovulation?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Wish I could help but I know nothing about temping. I am going to start next month for sure! I know that's probably a good thing it went up again though


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> Wish I could help but I know nothing about temping. I am going to start next month for sure! I know that's probably a good thing it went up again though

Yeah I actually looked it up on FF and they said that it includes pre ovulation temps but the temp rise will normally happen around 7-10 DPO ... so I guess at that point if it rises, then I'll test and hopefully get my BFP ... =D I'm not having any symptoms though so that's kinda bumming me out!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am not having any either... And I wish I was temping because then I would probably know more than I do now lol I felt a little nauseous earlier and had a headache but I know that is just from my progesterone being elevated


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> I am not having any either... And I wish I was temping because then I would probably know more than I do now lol I felt a little nauseous earlier and had a headache but I know that is just from my progesterone being elevated

This is only my second month temping but I loooove it. I know temping can't really tell you if you're pregnant or not but it's so nice knowing at least that my body is doing what it is supposed to do rather than not knowing anything and just going by symptoms ... 

I'm feeling extremely hungry today (although I have no idea if that would be a symptom this early) and I also have had a little headache on and off today. I'm going to go into the doctors tomorrow to get my progesterone checked =D I'm looking forward to seeing what it is. Tomorrow I'll be 6 DPO so I'm sure they'll be pretty accurate! 

Anyways, I hope you're doing good and having fun getting ready for Christmas!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Do you know when you will have your results??? They did mine on 6 dpo too


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I should have my results that night, I'll probably call around 3PM and see what they are. They test the blood in-house for progesterone at my FS so thank god I'll have it by that night or I'd go crazy! Lol =D 

I'm really looking forward to getting the results since I've been on my medicine for about 4 weeks now and prolactin suppresses progesterone so I think I might be able to see how the medicine is working so far =D


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - You said that your levels were 16 something right ? And was that your 6 DPO test?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yes Mam :) it was 16.1 at 6 dpo. It was only higher than that one other month but they said it was a good number


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> Yes Mam :) it was 16.1 at 6 dpo. It was only higher than that one other month but they said it was a good number

Well Fx'd that I get that high of a number tomorrow!! That's an excellent number =D If it's as low as it was last time I'm going to ask them to put me on progesterone supplements or something.

I'll definitely keep you posted on my levels and I'll be happy with a 10!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I can't wait to hear!! FX'ed for u! I bet it will be great!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I sure hope so! Thanks for the crossed fingers! =D


----------



## Lisa92881

This may be a silly question...but it looks like they test progesterone even if you chart. Does even a low level of progesterone make your temp go up, but not be enough to sustain a preg???


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa92881 said:


> This may be a silly question...but it looks like they test progesterone even if you chart. Does even a low level of progesterone make your temp go up, but not be enough to sustain a preg???

I honestly don't know. I just know that if you look at my chart last month ... well from October all of my temps were high after ovulation but when they took my blood to test my progesterone 3 DPO it was only 7.1.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh really? Frig I though if your temps went up you definitely ovulated. So your levels indicated that you didn't ovulate??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh really? Frig I though if your temps went up you definitely ovulated. So your levels indicated that you didn't ovulate??

Yes they told me that 7 indicated that I did ovulate but that it was on the low end which they said might mean that the ovulation wasn't good enough ... now I've been confused on what good meant but I thought about it and maybe it means that I'm ovulating eggs that aren't mature enough yet. ... ? that's the only thing I could think of!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and also, I have high prolactin and I'm on medication now but prolactin messes with ovulation .... but I ovulate every month according to temps, my FS and OPK's!


----------



## Lisa92881

Good Lord this TTC business is so complicated. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha I know, it's so crazy all of the stuff I've learned in the last year and 2 months TTC! 

But yes I do ovulate. I have nothing else wrong with me reproductive wise, except for high prolactin which sometimes can suppress progesterone and if too high can cause annovulation ... but mine is only 10 over the normal range so I still ovulate and get my period ... so confusing! AHH! =D 

LOL, I'm just hoping I get my BFP now that I'm on medicine for my prolactin.


----------



## Lisa92881

When did you start the meds for high prolactin? I remember when I got my bloodwork my doctor was checking all the levels saying everything was normal, and she mentioned that high prolactin was one of the easiest problems to "fix". So hopefully you're all fixed up and ready for your BFP! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I don't know if this helps but I just found this on the internet! 

My RE explained my weak O like this - he said my body gears up to O and I produce LH, but it never gets really high and my egg sorta just falls out - there is no surge. I never had ovulation pains or egg white CM either. In my case, he doesn't think my egg lives very long either. I'm not really sure on how he came to that conclusion, I think it was a combo of my low progesterone and explaining how I would get peaks on my CBEFM but I never got pregnant. Clomid helped with all of that for me.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa92881 said:


> When did you start the meds for high prolactin? I remember when I got my bloodwork my doctor was checking all the levels saying everything was normal, and she mentioned that high prolactin was one of the easiest problems to "fix". So hopefully you're all fixed up and ready for your BFP! :)

I started the meds for prolactin about 3 weeks ago ... this Friday will be the 4th week I'm on it. I'm only on .25mg once a week so I take it every Friday night before bed to avoid some of the terrible side effects! My FS told me the same thing, he said if a woman has any fertility problems the one they want is high prolactin because it is the easiest to fix. =D I'm really hoping I get my BFP this month for christmas. That would be the best present EVER!


----------



## Lisa92881

YAY! I have a good feeling about this month for you.:thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks, I'll definitely keep you all posted =D


----------



## Angel baby

Took me a while to find this thread! My clumsy fingers on my phone accidentally unsubscribed! Bla! Lol! Still waiting for AF.....


----------



## Sunshine7125

When are u due??


----------



## Erin j

HSG yesterday and I ovulate soon so I'm hoping it helps. Clear tubes was good to hear as well! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> When are u due??

Any day


----------



## Angel baby

Erin j said:


> HSG yesterday and I ovulate soon so I'm hoping it helps. Clear tubes was good to hear as well! Good luck ladies!

Goodluck!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hope AF comes soon so u can get to baby making!!

Good Luck erinj


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have no symptoms girls... I am pretty sure I am out this month


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Hang in there! Hopefully your one that doesn't have any symptoms


----------



## ashknowsbest

what do you ladies think of my chart ? And I go for my progesterone test today ... if I had a pregnancy test done today with my blood do you think it would be accurate?


----------



## Angel baby

Your chart is looking really good. Blood pregnancy test would not be very accurate at 6dpo. Maybe 12dpo would be a good time for the blood hcg.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Angel baby said:


> Your chart is looking really good. Blood pregnancy test would not be very accurate at 6dpo. Maybe 12dpo would be a good time for the blood hcg.

Thanks! So then I won't ask for it because I was going to but I'd rather not to avoid the disappointment so early! Thanks again!


----------



## Angel baby

It really depends on implantation which can be up to 10dpo. Sometimes longer than 10 but average is 10. Unless u get a positive HPT before that you know it's already in the blood but I'd wait till 12dpo and that's when my clinic does it. They don't do it any sooner than 12.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck with the progesterone today!! I have been crying all morning. I am pretty sure it is because I just know in my heart I am not pregnant this month. My hubby keeps saying just wait until Monday


----------



## ashknowsbest

Angel - Thanks for the advice, I'm pretty sure my FS has some day that they do it and I was just going to ask when I got there but now that I talked to you I won't have them do it. 

Sunshine - Thanks for wishing me good luck! I'm sorry you're so upset today ... I know it is sad but in the end you will get your forever baby, it just might take a little bit =D I try and think of it this way, since it took soooo long to get my baby I will love him/her even more and cherish him/her even more too! But I do know how you feel .... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you:flower: I'm just emotional today. I go through this every month. I will get past it. I just don't understand what we are doing wrong. I mean if I am ovulating and we are timing bd, what gives?? :cry:


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Good luck with the progesterone today!! I have been crying all morning. I am pretty sure it is because I just know in my heart I am not pregnant this month. My hubby keeps saying just wait until Monday

Cheer up! Might even be hormonal hcg raging! Hang in there, it's just a emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel - It is!! I need to just relax and if it's meant to be it will happen


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thank you:flower: I'm just emotional today. I go through this every month. I will get past it. I just don't understand what we are doing wrong. I mean if I am ovulating and we are timing bd, what gives?? :cry:

I ask myself the same question every month ... =\ I don't know! I'm wondering, if the egg fertilizes but doesn't implant is that a chemical pregnancy ? Sorry if I sound dumb I just don't know about all of this!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah a chemical pregnancy actually implants, I think.. but then you miscarry. It is usually caused by chromosomal defects. My friend had one. She got pregnant the next month and carried to full term.


----------



## Angel baby

I looked online for acupuncture last night and emailed one place to see if that would help to relax and help with fertility since it's recommended with IVF. I figured it was worth a try but if it's too expensive, forget it! Lol!

Ashley, chemical means conception occured and may even implant but doesn't stick well and period comes on like normal.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ash when are you going to get your blood drawn? what time?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hey Sunshine and Angel - Thanks for the info on a chemical pregnancy ... I've never had one of those and I'm kind of happy because if I got a positive pregnancy test and then it went away I would be very disappointed and upset.

Sunshine - I had my bloodwork done around 9:30 and she said they would call me later in the day and I decided that if they don't call me before 2 then I'm going to call them and see what's up. :wacko:

I got annoyed today though because I asked them exactly what the number was from last time, because when the lady called me in November when I had my progesterone tested she said that it was around 7-7.1 so I never really got a solid number and so I asked while I was there today and the nurse said it was 6.8 so ... they lied to me and I'm very upset about it. The nurse said that if it's still low this time that she will ask the doctor to put me on a progesterone suppository or a pill. Do any of you know what the side effects of the progesterone pill is? 

I'm really hoping that my progesterone comes back good today but if not I'm going to flip and make them put me on medication to get it higher! I'm really scared because if I do get my BFP this month, I might miscarry because my progesterone would be too low ..... Anyways ... I'm a bunch of mixed up emotions right now!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Side effects of progesterone pill I'm not sure about but I know when my progesterone is elevated I get nauseous and get headaches and heartburn which pisses me off (sorry) because then I think its pregnancy signs. I would be mad to if they told me the wrong reading. That's crazy. I hope your level comes back wonderful. I am very anxious to hear. And the progesterone suppositories if started immediately could save the pregnancy


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hm ... those are crappy side effects but at this point I'll do anything to have a baby or to save my baby if I'm already pregnant! Yeah it is messed up that they gave me the wrong results but I've decided that from here on out, I'm accepting the answer "it's normal" I want to know the exact numbers from here on out and I'm the patient, it's my body and I'm entitled to know! 

Lol! Sorry for the rant, and as soon as I know the levels I will be posting it! 
I love BnB and don't know what I would do without all of you ladies!


----------



## Sunshine7125

:hugs:Aww thats so sweet! I feel the same way. Everyone has been super nice!! I will be stalking this thread curious for the results!! You know the only thing i have noticed is the last two days I have been exhausted but it may be the weather


----------



## ashknowsbest

I've been really tired lately too but I also think it's just the weather, it's been very rainy here in NJ. All yesterday we had a flood warning ... :wacko:

Fingers crossed for you that you get your BFP this month! That would be awesome if we both got bfp's, then we could be bump buddies.


----------



## Sunshine7125

ashknowsbest said:


> I've been really tired lately too but I also think it's just the weather, it's been very rainy here in NJ. All yesterday we had a flood warning ... :wacko:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you that you get your BFP this month! That would be awesome if we both got bfp's, then we could be bump buddies.

I would love that!!! It has been snowy and cold here yuck! Makes me want to be in bed. Monday seems so far away :coffee:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh my gosh, I love the snow! I would rather have snow then rain anyday! :flower: But I snowboard so of course I love the snow.  My OH and I are going up to vermont next weekend to snowboard but if I'm preggo i'm not going to be able to go ... kinda makes me sad but I'm willing to give it up this season for a baby! :haha: 

Where are you located?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and what's happening Monday?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am in Arkansas. I am from Texas originally. Born and raised there but came to AR in 2002 because my Dad moved here then married an Arkansas boy lol. We have been together 8 1/2 years. I am testing Monday .. so nervous


----------



## ashknowsbest

Aw 8 1/2 years that's awesome! =D I've been with my OH for 2 years but I love him dearly and he is the greatest thing that has ever happened to me! 

I will be on here all day Monday then waiting for your results! How many DPO will you be then?


----------



## C.armywife

I dont think monday is ever gonna come (af is expected)...I almost dread it tho cause I dont feel pregnant. Trying to prepare myself mentally for not being pregnant for Christmas.


----------



## Sunshine7125

That's sweet! It's awesome when people find true love. I will be testing at 4:00 am that's when Hubby leaves for work lol. That will be 13 dpo I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm not 100% sure which day I ovulated lol which is why I need to temp


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha that's funny you test that early! I've done the same thing though because my hubby doesn't want me to find out alone if I am and him be at work all day! :haha:

I also get up at 630 to temp because that's when hubby gets up to go to NY to work! If it were up to me I wouldn't get up until like 9 or 10! :blush:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine- Do you use OPK's?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I do use them but I didn't this month just because the good ones are so pricey and I was trying to save money. It's almost time to call the dr!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm actually on the phone with them right now and they said that it was sent to quest diagnostics which is a blood place that does all of the actual testing but I'm arguing with them because they told me when I left today that it would be done in house and that they would call me later today and give me the results .... omg they make me so angry.


----------



## ashknowsbest

well it's so stupid, I get the results tomorrow .... =\ hopefully ....


----------



## Sunshine7125

Omg!! That's crazy! I'm sorry. Did they give you the results last time the same day


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes but they said it has something to do with the fact that my insurance company requires an authorization for treatment and since my authorization expired they can't cover in-house.. It's kinda complicated but I guess I'm covered for everything like consultations with the doctor and medicine and bloodwork but instead of the bloodwork being done in-house they do it out of house that way I don't get charged the full price since my insurance doesn't cover in-house bloodwork anymore .... I don't know if you got that? Lol. It's crazy :wacko:

She also said something about how since I'm in course of treatment they'll pay for everything that has to do with treatment but progesterone isn't needed at this time in treatment so it's not covered in house but that it's covered if they send it to quest.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I'll get the results tomorrow which isn't so bad but I'm still disappointed that I can't get them today ... this TTC thing is really teaching me patience!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok yeah I gotcha. I used to do employee benefits blah! Well hopefully it comes early tomorrow. And Omg yes I have had to learn to be patient too!! It sucks!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ahh ... I hate insurance companies sometimes! So complicated! Well .... I guess tomorrow I'll find out but I want to be put on progesterone supplements if my progesterone is too low. I'm making them put me on it. When I found out today my levels were 6.8 I said to the nurse that's low and she was like it's not that bad and I'm like ... wtf ..... that's terrible ... I should have asked her what good levels are that way she could answer the question of it being too low for herself!


----------



## Sunshine7125

LOL sorry your wtf cracked me up! Can you go ahead and call them and tell them that you are concerned you may be pregnant and you don't want to lose the baby due to low progesterone


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha .. it is kinda funny. I probably could do that and maybe I should ... They would probably be so annoyed with me! I'll just wait I mean if I am going to be pregnant this cycle I wouldn't have implanted yet so if I get the results tomorrow and then get put on the progesterone supplements tomorrow I should be fine .... =D 

Thanks for all of your support and everything, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh yeah I just remembered what dpo you are. Duh lol yeah u should be fine then. We will anxiously wait for tomorrow then. Thank u for your support too!! I want a Christmas BFP so bad I can't stand it. Keep me posted!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'll definitely keep you posted and I'll be looking out for your posts too. I gotta go get ready for my OH's google christmas party but I'll be on tomorrow obviously =D 

Have a great night!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you! You too! Enjoy the Christmas party! Will be back on tomorrow also. Praying I feel some sort of symptom tomorrow but probably not very likely. I will add you as a friend so we can stay in touch all the time =)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks. I'm sure the party will be nice!! :) Plus I get to meet all of my honeys co-workers! FX'd you feel some symptoms tomorrow!! It's weird but sometimes when I get nauseous in happy about it because it's a good pregnancy symptom. 

Anyways, it was really nice talking to you today and I will approve your friend request!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Whew, this has been a busy thread today!!! :haha: 

Cheer up girls, our time is soon. Remember, no symptoms or AF symptoms can be a GOOD thing!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Patiently awaiting CD1 (unless a BFP wants to happen instead) and then I can get my Hycosy booked (very simular to HSG), would be good if having it is enough to get me a BFP :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ash Great talking to u too!!

Lisa how u doin?? 

Good luck Tinkerbell!


----------



## C.armywife

:wacko: Sooo I was at dollar tree yesterday and decided to pick up a couple tests... :wacko: Dont know why I put myself thru that. :shrug: Tested last night, despite having af cramps,..BFN. Im somewhere around 11-12 dpo today. Pretty sure if I was pregnant I would have gotten a BFP.


----------



## ashknowsbest

You never know, some people get their bfp's really late ... I was looking on FF and some don't get theirs until about 18-20 DPO. Good luck!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww don't give up yet. It's still a few days early. I have zero symptoms. pretty sure im out


----------



## Angel baby

Don't give up yet. Hopefully it's a late implanting. Fx for u


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - don't count yourself out yet ... not until the :witch: shows! 

AFM I had a temp dip this morning and feel really weak today and was having dull cramps when I woke up ... hm ... I hope this it is girls!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks girls! If I'm not, I'm not. Just have to keep trying :) 

Any news on the progesterone Ash??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Not yet :nope: I called them at 8 right when they open but haven't got a call back yet.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hopefully you get one soon!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah if I don't get a call by 2 I'm going to call them. I know I'm a squeaky wheel but I feel like that's the only way I get anywhere with these people :haha:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Squeaky wheel lol! I like that! Trust me my dr office probably has me on the annoying caller list. When you wanna know you wanna know :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Exactly! People just don't get it ... except the girls on here :flower: I really just wanna call now ... would that be ridiculous .. ? I did call like 4 hours ago! :haha:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yep I would call again. They probably have the results and just haven't noticed yet.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I called again like 2 minutes ago and when you call my FS you automatically get transferred to the nurses line and you leave a message and they call you back during the day before they leave so I left another message .... they better call me back or I'm just going to have to talk to the front desk .... =\


----------



## Sunshine7125

Dang! I am sure you are on pins and needles. I also talk to the front and they tell me the results are in and then I leave a message with the nurse and then they call me back but this is just a normal OBGYN office. I don't see a specialist.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah well to be honest, after yesterday they were on my bad side sooo ... now I'm just getting more frustrated with them .. =\ So, I'm trying to stay relaxed but now I'm getting very annoyed!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Totally understand!!!! That is so aggravating. I hope they call really soon.


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> Aww don't give up yet. It's still a few days early. I have zero symptoms. pretty sure im out

I had no symptoms whatsoever with my first. I actually felt great during the first trimester. :flower:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u :) I had symptoms with my son but now that i think about it more I was actually 2 days late before they showed up. I was feeling hopeful this month between the HSG and the increased dose of Femara but I dont know....


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thank u :) I had symptoms with my son but now that i think about it more I was actually 2 days late before they showed up. I was feeling hopeful this month between the HSG and the increased dose of Femara but I dont know....

With my second son I was a day late when "all day sickness" kicked in:sick:. Every pregnancy is different thats for sure. 

Im feeling much more positive about things now.:thumbup: Was pretty upset last night. Spent some time antiquing this morning. Great therapy for me.:flower:

Keep calling every few hours until you get answers Ash! Remember they are there to help you.:flower:


----------



## C.armywife

Angel baby said:


> Don't give up yet. Hopefully it's a late implanting. Fx for u

Thank you so much Angel! :flower:


----------



## Sunshine7125

What dpo are u again?


----------



## C.armywife

Im 11 or 12 dpo. 
Where is everyone else in their cycles?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm 10 dpo. Are u feeling any smptoms


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm 7 DPO. I finally got a call back from the FS and they told me that my progesterone was 9.0 this time! So that's way better than it was last month at 6.8. =D Yay!!! It's not as high as I would like it but like I said I'm happy that it's higher than it was before and that goes to show that the medication I'm on is working because it's lowering my prolactin and prolactin can suppress progesterone! :flower: I'm happy!


----------



## Sunshine7125

That's fantastic news!! Next month it should be right where it needs to be yay!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah and I was reading that 9 isn't too bad and you can get pregnant with a level 9 progesterone but after you get pregnant if your progesterone isn't increasing like it should they might put you on progesterone supplements .... I'm pretty much content with what I was told today! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Progesterone levels vary considerably from cycle to cycle and woman to woman, both non-pregnant and pregnant. So the levels can only be averages and they change with the timing of the cycle. In general, the midluteal (middle of the second half of the cycle) progesterone in a non-pregnant patient is 8 to 10, but can be as high as 20 ng/ml. In a pregnancy cycle, it should be greater than 10 to 12 ng/ml to have a better chance of a good pregnancy outcome, but in general, we like to see 16 or over.

I found this online ... so it sounds like at least I'm in the good range! =D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yes maam!! Sounds like you are good!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I think I'm just about to be on cd1 tomorrow, spotting and crampy today. :yipee: Onto a fresh new polyp-free cycle!!! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay Ash!! Awesome news!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - Thanks! And good luck on your polyp free cycle! :happydance:

AFM - A little TMI but my nipples are so sore today ... and I've been having mild/dull cramps all day. So now I'm just relaxing tonight, I just took my dostinex and I'm waiting to get off work ... it's a late night tonight since the people I nanny for are at their christmas party for work. =D I love the kids I nanny for though so it's not so bad! 

If my temp goes up significantly tomorrow, I'm probably going to test tomorrow ... maybe the temp dip was implantation and then my progesterone should go up and the HCG will start being produced .. idk.

I guess we'll just see what happens tomorrow! =D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay Lisa!!!! So happy for u! 

Good luck Ash!!

Still no symptoms here but I'm gonna have a good weekend and decorate my tree and not worry about it.


----------



## C.armywife

Im not sure about symptoms. Have had a sore throat and nausea, but I think Im just sick. I always get full tender bbs before af and my teeth hurt. Still have af cramps and now my cm is getting darker. Probably have full af by sunday or monday.
Ash: My progesterone was fine to get pregnant last time. After my bfp it didnt increase so I was put on progesterone pills and carried full term.:flower:
Lisa: We should be pretty close on our cd this time.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I'm feeling zero symptoms. I figure I will see AF by Monday evening. Boo!!


----------



## C.armywife

Onto next month for me. Spotting turned pink. Not too upset for some crazy reason. :wacko: I was in a mad rush to get pregnant and give birth before I turn 35. My 35th b-day's in Sept. The way I see it no matter what I'll at least be 35 when I have a baby now ,so no reason to hurry anymore. Last time I was at my dr she said she didnt think it was "if" I get pregnant, but "when" I get pregnant. Just going to try and enjoy the ttc process and look forward to the day I get two lines.:flower: 
Off to do some Christmas shopping. I'll be back on tonight ladies. :xmas3:


----------



## Angel baby

Carmy- sorry AF showed, it's really upsetting monthly. AF showed in a fury for me yesterday too and has yet to lay off a little. I'll be 35 in March. 

I am going to doc this morning for my baseline scans and to get clomid started again. This will be my last IUI cycle. I would like to get back to where I am not thinking about it and if it happens it happens and if it doesn't, maybe IVF in a year.


----------



## Lisa92881

c.army - Happy cd1 to us!! I am so super excited to start a new cycle. I know it's not as exciting for you to see AF, but I hope that this is it for us!! :hugs: Is this #1 for you too?? Don't let your age bother you, I know it's hard. I'm right behind you, I will turn 31 in Sept and always thought I'd have a baby by 30. What date is your bday??

Angel - You're close too!! Nice!! I'm going to think of it as a good sign that we're all so close in our cycles. Now to get my ass on Clomid so I can ovulate around the same time as you ladies, and not 20 days later. :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm glad to see you ladies aren't too upset about AF. Even though she does suck and ruin everything! Good luck with your next IUI cycle and Lisa good luck with your polyp free cycle. 

AFM - I'm having very sore nipples today and been cramping off and on yesterday .... had a dip in temperature yesterday and then it went back up so idk maybe implantation? What do you guys thing about my chart ? If it goes up about the highest temperature which was ... I think 98.4, does that make it triphasic?


----------



## Angel baby

Lisa- when do u go to the doc to get on it?


----------



## Lisa92881

I go to the dr Wednesday. The appt is technically a follow-up for my surgery, but since the plan way back when was to start me on Clomid (which is why I had all the tests to begin with) I'm going to bring that up too. I just hope she doesn't tell me to wait another cycle. Anyone know or have any thoughts??


----------



## Angel baby

Well if you got the prescription on Wednesday that's perfect timing for days 5-9. So looks like you hit that perfect. I don't see where it would be too big of deal to start this cycle. Will they do monitoring with it?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Glad to see everyone so positive about starting AF now I can join you ladies on Monday and not be sad. I won't be far behind :) Yes I am that sure I am going to start because there is no way I would feel this normal if I was pregnant!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Angel baby said:


> Well if you got the prescription on Wednesday that's perfect timing for days 5-9. So looks like you hit that perfect. I don't see where it would be too big of deal to start this cycle. Will they do monitoring with it?

I know, I'm kinda hoping that the timing is this perfect for a reason. I was just talking to a friend who said she had to wait to get Clomid approved by her insurance so she could get it shipped to her, and she ended up having to wait a whole cycle. I kind of assumed I would just go to the pharmacy and pick it up. :shrug: Anyone know?? I don't know if I'll be monitored, I'm still just seeing my obgyn, not an RE.


----------



## Angel baby

Well I was pretty bitter at the clinic this morning. I seen 4 follicles or more starting on my blocked side and 2 on my good. So my language was colorful to the nurse who thought that at least one or both may mature on that side and it's too early but you know with that many on the other side the dominant one will be over there. Anyways... I just wanted her to draw my blood and shutup. Yes.. I was bitter. I got my clomid and trigger prescription and as I was walking out she said, "don't take it till we tell you now!" 

Well no shit Sherlock! That's what I wanted to say! Lol! Like anyone is going to do it! Geez!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry Angel. :hugs: People are so dense sometimes!

Is your Clomid/trigger for next cycle, or am I confused??


----------



## Angel baby

My last cycle was clomid/trigger/IUI. I'm doing the same this time again.

When I picked up my clomid from cvs, they told me it would take a couple of days to get pre-authorization and still might decline it. Well I told them I already knew they would decline it because it's a fertility med so I just paid it and got it that day. It was only 12.00. If insurance would have covered it, it would have been 9.00. 

Now my trigger is another story. It's mail ordered through walgreens and takes about 3 days. Of course insurance declined it so that was 85.00. Little more costly. But with the trigger I know when I'm going to ovulate and I know it will release all mature follicles so I really like using the trigger for more targets. I only had two follicles this last time. One on each side. By the looksof the ultrasound clomid still in my system from the last time with that many follicles already before starting my dose again. Which I'll start tomorrow again days 3-7.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good Luck Angel! I have faith for all of us next cycle!! I wanted a Christmas BFP more than anything... but I guess it will happen when it is supposed to.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I was shopping with my OH today and I had some serious pain in my nipple ... don't know if that's a sign but FX'd!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Very well could be!! Everyone gets different symptoms...I am starting have lower back pain and feeling hungry.. AF is close I bet


----------



## C.armywife

Angel baby said:


> Carmy- sorry AF showed, it's really upsetting monthly. AF showed in a fury for me yesterday too and has yet to lay off a little. I'll be 35 in March.
> 
> I am going to doc this morning for my baseline scans and to get clomid started again. This will be my last IUI cycle. I would like to get back to where I am not thinking about it and if it happens it happens and if it doesn't, maybe IVF in a year.

What do you have to do in order to get clomid?
Hope you get your BFP soon and dont have to worry with IVF!


----------



## C.armywife

Angel baby said:


> Carmy- sorry AF showed, it's really upsetting monthly. AF showed in a fury for me yesterday too and has yet to lay off a little. I'll be 35 in March.
> 
> I am going to doc this morning for my baseline scans and to get clomid started again. This will be my last IUI cycle. I would like to get back to where I am not thinking about it and if it happens it happens and if it doesn't, maybe IVF in a year.




Lisa92881 said:


> c.army - Happy cd1 to us!! I am so super excited to start a new cycle. I know it's not as exciting for you to see AF, but I hope that this is it for us!! :hugs: Is this #1 for you too?? Don't let your age bother you, I know it's hard. I'm right behind you, I will turn 31 in Sept and always thought I'd have a baby by 30. What date is your bday??
> 
> Angel - You're close too!! Nice!! I'm going to think of it as a good sign that we're all so close in our cycles. Now to get my ass on Clomid so I can ovulate around the same time as you ladies, and not 20 days later. :haha:

This will be my third baby, but first for DH. He's such a good dad to my other two. :flower: My bday is the 23rd.
It is interesting that we are all so close in cycles. If it doesnt happen for me this time I will look into using Clomid. This makes my third cycle after my HSG and Ive heard the test makes you more likely to get a BFP in the three cycles following HSG. Hopefully third times a charm.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok girls.. Took a dollar store test and this is what happened. Please tell me you see a line??? On my way to buy FRER


----------



## Sunshine7125




----------



## ashknowsbest

congratulations!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I sure hope it gets darker!

Totally unexpected. I almost threw the test away until I saw something... a faint something lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

well that's awesome! I'm happy for you. I didn't test today because I had such a temp. drop. I'm probably out! On to the next cycle!


----------



## C.armywife

Oh wow! Thats a good line! :happydance:
Congratulations:flower:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks girls! I am not going to hold my breath yet. I have a higher chance of miscarriage with my syndrome so I am cautiously pregnant. I will re-test tomorrow.... 

CArmy how are you coming along?


----------



## C.armywife

Def got af, but thankfully not as crampy as usual. Another reason to get my BFP. My cramps are usually so bad it hurts to walk.


----------



## Lisa92881

YAAAAY SUNSHINE!!!!! :wohoo: Congratulations, I am so so so happy for you!! xo

What is your syndrome, and why are you at higher risk for mc?? Hope this is your forever baby!! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

CArmy - I hope you get your BFP very soon!! I am glad your cramps aren't as bad this time too! Mine are always horrible! 

Lisa - Thank you! I think hubby and I are both still sitting here with our jaws on the floor. The funny part is I wasn't even supposed to test today and I went to the dollar store and bought one behind hubby's back. I never expected it to show anything! I bought a digital a few hours ago and got a Pregnant on it so I am really shocked now. THey say the PCOS carries a higher risk of miscarriage but the meds I am on (Metformin) should help lower my risk.


----------



## Lisa92881

So happy for you!!! :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u!! When do u get to find out about the Clomid?


----------



## Angel baby

Carmy- You can ask your regular gyn doc for clomid.

SUNSHINE! CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u Angel! How's your cycle coming along???


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thank u Angel! How's your cycle coming along???

I'm only on CD3 but started my clomid this morning. Had a major hangover this morning but I'm good to go now! LOL!


----------



## Sunshine7125

That's the way I did it! Lol. I get drunk before meds cause I knew I would have to be good the rest of the month.


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thank u!! When do u get to find out about the Clomid?

My dr appt is Wednesday. This week is going to drag! Plus, 7 more work days until 2 weeks off...one of the many benefits of working in a school. Hehe. :thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh yay!! Do you think they will let you start it???


----------



## Lisa92881

I really hope so. The plan was to start me on Clomid as long as the hsg showed my tubes were clear, which it did, but also showed the polyps...so that whole process led to surgery instead of Clomid. I'm so ready to start, I hope she doesn't want me to wait. I got AF, so it's a new cycle, I hope that's good enough!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

As long as you are healed I don't know why she would make you wait. I think you should be good to go!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I hope you're right. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, just in case. 

When are you going to call your dr??


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hope she let's you! You will def have to let me know. I'm going to call in the morning. I figure my first appt will be in jan. Back to the waiting game ugghh..


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes I will def let you know!! Maybe another waiting game for you, but at least a happy one this time!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Very true! I worry about everything going ok but im gonna try not to stress. When's ur appt wed?


----------



## Sunshine7125

What time?


----------



## Lisa92881

5:25....so random. Haha.


----------



## Sunshine7125

That is random lol! Well I will be so anxious to hear. I bet your hubby is excited!


----------



## Lisa92881

He's just going with the flow...but will be excited to BD again cause we haven't in a while! Lol. I wonder if the hsg had anything to do with you getting your BFP. I should be super fertile this cycle...between the hsg and the d&c!!! Eeeek!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I honestly feel like the HSG helped me because we did 3 months on the pills before that. I think you have a great great great chance!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

So exciting!! I wonder how many post hsg BFPs we have from this thread, we should have kept track!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yes we should have!! My Dr told me when she gave me my final results I would be more fertile for a few months.


----------



## lorileigh

Hi ladies! I found out on Friday that my OBGYN wants to do a HSG on me. I have endometriosis and only one tube, so I think he wants to make sure that it is clear. 

I'm supposed to call as soon as AF starts, so they can schedule it. 

My SIL said the HSG was really painful. Has that been your experience? At this point, I really don't care how painful it is, if it works, but I'm curious to know what to expect.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mine was uncomfortable but not painful. I took ibuprofen beforehand. Good luck!!

Took another FRER this morning and its no darker... Very worried


----------



## Angel baby

Lorilegh- the pain is very short period. It leaves quickly.

Sunshine- try and relax. Hcg doubles every 2-3 days so it maybe a couple of days before it darkens.


----------



## C.armywife

Try not to worry Sunshine. I wouldnt think it would be darker just yet. Wait another 24 hrs and test again. 
That being said I stressed so much my first trimester with my second baby. I kept wondering if I was really pregnant.:blush: It took so long to conceive him. He is my HSG baby. :flower: Then I was afraid something would go wrong. Not until he was delivered perfectly healthy at full term did I stop stressing. :thumbup:


----------



## Erin j

Sunshine7125 said:


> I honestly feel like the HSG helped me because we did 3 months on the pills before that. I think you have a great great great chance!!!

Sunshine, congratulations! So exciting! How long were you ttc? I just had my hsg last month so I'm hopeful it helps. Happy and healthy 9+ months to you :flower:


----------



## Sunshine7125

This was month 5. I just had my beta drawn. Will know something in a few hours!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well my beta is only a 39 and even though she said it was consistent with how early I was I don't feel very good about it :(


----------



## Angel baby

That's a good number and will double every 2-3 days! I'm excited for u!


----------



## lorileigh

I don't know anything about BETA numbers, but I wanted to say congrats and I wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you :) I am nervous because it is on the low side


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - what was your progesterone? They tested that too right? I think 39 isn't too bad especially if you're newly preggo ... when are you going back for more bloodwork? Don't they test it like every 2-3 days or something just for a couple weeks to make sure it's doubling .. ? Sorry I'm new to this part of it and I'm not to knowledgeable about any of it... =D


----------



## Sunshine7125

They didn't check my progesterone :( and she didn't want to test me again but i just called back and I am going to ask them to test me again wed...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sounds good =D I think you'll be fine but it would be good i think to have them test you again and do your progesterone. I've been reading online that when you get preggo doctors normally test your beta and your progesterone because if your progesterone isn't where it should be then they put people on supplements .... =D 

Again, I think you'll be fine but it would just be nice to know ! Congratulations again and you thought you weren't preggo! ;)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u so much :) I should have mentioned I am a huge worry wart Lol!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lol, well you're preggo! Yay! Im not even you and I'm still in shock because you said you were having no symptoms! :haha: 

I tested today and got another BFN ... I'm probably out but I'm going to test Wednesday and then if still BFN I'm going snowboarding!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Snowboarding sounds fun! I'm going to get retested on wed to make sure my levels double


----------



## ashknowsbest

Not as much fun as getting a baby! 

I'll be looking out on Wed for your results!


----------



## Sunshine7125

You are def still in the running!! She said it needed to be around an 80


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sunshine, I just wanted to stop in and say Congratulations on your BFP!!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :happydance: :happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CongratsontheBFP.gif

I just wanted to pass along some info to you about HCG levels in early pregnancy, based on how early in your pregnancy it is, your numbers are perfectly normal hun...:hugs: Good luck I hope that they continue to go up as they should, But try not to worry hun, I am sure that everything will be just fine. :hugs:

Here is some info about HCG levels....

https://www.complete-pregnancy-guide.com/hcglevelsinearlypregnancy.html

_HCG Levels Chart 

The following chart is a general idea of the level of hcg at various points in early pregnancy: 

3 weeks: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 

4 weeks: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 

5 weeks: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 

6 weeks: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 

7 - 8 weeks: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 

9 - 12 weeks: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 

13 - 16 weeks: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 

17 - 24 weeks: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 

25 - 40 weeks: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml 

Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml 

Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml _


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u so much! I am such a worrier and just praying for a sticky bean!!


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thank u so much! I am such a worrier and just praying for a sticky bean!!

So excited for you! You have my prayers, Sunshine[-o&lt;


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you. I am feeling very uncertain. I just have this bad gut feeling that something isn't right and my numbers should be higher. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## C.armywife

Its still so early. Id say your numbers are fine.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah it is def early still. I will just see what Wed brings and try to not worry too much before then


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay Sunshine!!! Relax and enjoy your soon to be sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you! I am super nervous but my Mom made me feel better. She said if the pregnancy fails that means there was something wrong and that is our body's way of rejecting it, that makes sense to me...


----------



## Lisa92881

How ya feeling Sunshine??

Had my follow-up appt yesterday. My polyps weren't cancerous, or even pre-cancerous! Whew!! :happydance: She was going to have me wait a few months before giving me Clomid, but I spoke up (very proud of myself) and asked if I could start it sooner. So, she agreed to start me on a very low dose since I do sometimes ovulate on my own - 25 mg. I just hope it works, I've never heard of anyone taking less than 50 mg!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay!!!! When do you start it??? I'm feeling good today :) really not feeling very pregnant yet lol


----------



## Angel baby

That's great news Lisa! I take 50mg and ovulate on my own. The first month I only developed 2 dominant follicles which was idea, however I wanted at least 2 on my good open side. So I asked them to increase the dose and they wouldn't and she said it wouldn't make a differrence since I ovulated on my own. I have a feeling I have alot more this time and will know on Sunday where I stand. I think by cycle cycle on clomid it's still in your system causing the follicle to develop more. I noticed 4-5 on one side on initial cd3 scans and there wasn't that many the first cycle. So hang with it a few cycles. The side effects with hot flashes was worse on me this cycle. I'm on cd8 so I took my last dose yesterday!!

Sunshine- did you go get another beta! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh I did and I forgot to post it! Duh! You may be able to tell me if this is good or not

3w6d - beta was 39
4w1d - beta was 113

I never had to get these with my son so I am lost


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> Yay!!!! When do you start it??? I'm feeling good today :) really not feeling very pregnant yet lol

Started it wednesday night! No side effects so far. Hoping it stays that way, it's a small dose so maybe! I've been searching the site for girls who have ovulated after only 25 mg, so if anyone sees someone who has please let me know! Haha. 

Glad you're feeling good!! :)


----------



## Angel baby

Looks like it's increasing nicely!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

If I could just quit worrying about miscarriage I would be alright! 

I hope the Clomid works!! 

Angel how's this cycle going??


----------



## Angel baby

I do my scans on Sunday so I'll have an idea where I stand. Hot flashes was pretty bad this time so I'm glad I'm done with it for this cycle. I told DH I wanted him to go to the doc with me Sunday in case I get upset with bad news. So he is going. Lol!


----------



## Sunshine7125

What will the scan tell you? Sorry to sound so dumb lol


----------



## Angel baby

If there is too many follicles, they will cancel it but I'm going to talk to them until I'm blue in the face that all the follies on right side don't count! Last cycle I didn't have that many on CD3 starting off. I know there has to be 7 already. The scan will tell how many mature and give you an idea how many dominant follicles there will be by time of ovulation. I really want at least 2 on the good side so more targets and possibility of 1 fertilizing. But I have a feeling my bad side may have put out too many. If that's the case I won't take the trigger and just BD. I'll see on Sunday.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh ok. Will u still get pregnant without the trigger?


----------



## Angel baby

Yes, the trigger can dump all the eggs. Hopefully that's not the case.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck Angel! 

Glad to see your numbers increasing nicely Sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you :) Can't wait to see how the Clomid works for you! I just took another FRER to see if it got darker. I am so worried about miscarriage, its crazy


----------



## lorileigh

I'm glad everything is still going well for you Sunshine. Try not to worry too much <3

Angel Baby - that all sounds so complicated. I hope it all works out OK. What do you mean by your bad side? I only have one fallopian tube, so I consider the left side, my bad side and I was just curious if that's what you were indicating as well or not.

My temperature dropped today, and I had some spotting this morning, so I'm *just* about convinced AF got me. At least if I do start today, I can go ahead and call my OBGYN and schedule the HSG. If I'm not pregnant, I'd like to go ahead and get all this started for next month...


----------



## Angel baby

Lorileigh- my bad side is my blocked tube.

I went to my appt yesterday and unfortunately I have 2 nice size follies on my blocked tube side. I do have 1 small 8mm one on my good side. Im going to go back Wednesday and if that 8mm one is not 18 or over I'm going to cancel this month IUI. I was upset about it yesterday but I'm ok today. I do not expect it to be greater than 18. I'm going to save my trigger for next cycle. So my cycle is a bust.


----------



## lorileigh

Thanks Angel baby. That's what I figured you meant, but I wanted to be sure. They removed my left fallopian tube back in 2003. If AF actually started today, I should be able to schedule my HSG for about 10 days from now. I am slightly terrified that my other tube will be blocked or something will be wrong with it...

I'll be praying that the follie reaches 18 for you!

Can I ask what made them decide to do IUI? Can they not do IUI on the bad side? I guess I always assumed that even if both of my tubes were bad they could still do IUI...


----------



## Angel baby

Lori- I think your thinking of IVF. IVF, you can do if both sides are blocked.

IUI- intrauterine insemination. At least one tube has to be open. It's where they insert a cath and bypass the cervix and push the sperm in at the top of the uterus. Much cheaper than IVF but can get expensive. It can take up to 4-6 cycles. 

They suggested it because of the blocked tube. I do clomid but I'm seriously thinking of injectable meds next cycle. The meds help produce more than 1 egg for mote targets. The goal was hopefully to produce a egg on the unblocked side regardless. Last month I had huge egg on my good side but was BFN. I take a trigger shit to induce ovulation so that all mature eggs will release allowing more targets. Since it's only blocked side it's just a waist of trigger when the sperm will not be able to fertilize it. There is a small chance my good tube will pick up from the bad side but like I said, small chance.

Once you get your hsg that might be a option for you. You BD and do IUI.


----------



## Angel baby

Hopefully your tube will be open in that side. Why did you loose the tube?


----------



## lorileigh

Thanks Angel Baby! I NEVER knew you had to have one good tube to do IUI. Gosh I hope the the other tube is OK!!! 

I have endometriosis and the doctor thinks that it got on the tube and caused it to twist. By the time that they figured out what it was, my tube which should be the size of a thin straw was the size of a large potato! I was 19 when they removed it.


----------



## Angel baby

That sucks! Hopefully the other one will be good! Fx for you!


----------



## StephieB

Sorry to interrupt rudely on this thread, but I am waiting for AF to arrive so I can schedule in my HSG and I just wanted a little bit of advice! 

So far everything else with me and my Dh has come back normal, SA, TV Scan etc.. the only slight problem was slightly elevate prolactin levels in my day 21 bloods (which I think, and the doctor, is down to stress, so I'm on a major non-stress mission at the minute!) 

Anyway, we got the instructions from the hospital for the HSG this morning and it said on the end of the list "If trying for a baby, do not continue trying to conceive during the cycle of your HSG, and wait until after your next menstrual cycle" Now, I was planning on ignoring that advice anyway, because I am terrible and after 22 months not willing to add another wasted month onto there! Im hoping my HSG will be planned for the 20th January, and I am due to ovulate on the 26th, which I'm hoping will bring some new year good news! What is the reasoning behind the hospital telling us not to TTC after a HSG??


----------



## Angel baby

Stephie, I believe I would ignore that too. Lol! Usually RE and FS and some OBGYN schedule it before ovulation so it doesn't interfere with ovulation and they encourage to keep trying. That is strange they warned not to try.


----------



## lorileigh

From everything I've read about HSGs, I've never seen where they don't want you to try afterwards either. And I think any of us would agree it would be more stressful to waste a month...


----------



## Sunshine7125

They let me try right after mine but that cycle was a bust and I didn't ovulate. It isn't supposed to mess up your cycle but it did mine


----------



## lorileigh

My HSG is scheduled for this Friday the 23rd. They told me to take Ibuprofen. Anything else I should be aware of?


----------



## franks17

hey i dont go on here much but when i do i use to help me cope with my loses i dont understand some stuff on here but i get the jist of most of it what is hcg???


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah just take the ibuprofen that should be all u need :) hope everything comes back great :) 

Hsg is a dye test to check the uterus and fallopian tubes :)


----------



## StephieB

Ok brilliant, thanks ladies! 

I have done plenty of research in my many months of TTC, and I did find it a bit strange that they said not to TTC for the remainder of the month, especially as they had just explained to me previously in the letter that it was performed on days 10-14 of your cycle to not interfere with ovulation! My DH is now paranoid that if we do get pregnant, it's going to be the next spider man due to the dye they use :dohh:


----------



## Angel baby

Lol! Tell DH relax and if it is the next spiderman that would be awesome! Lololol!


----------



## lorileigh

> A hysterosalpingogram (HSG) is an X-ray test that looks at the inside of the uterus and fallopian tubes and the area around them. It often is done for women who are having a hard time becoming pregnant (infertile).

In my case, they are doing it to check to see if my fallopian tube is clear.


----------



## C.armywife

StephieB said:


> Ok brilliant, thanks ladies!
> 
> I have done plenty of research in my many months of TTC, and I did find it a bit strange that they said not to TTC for the remainder of the month, especially as they had just explained to me previously in the letter that it was performed on days 10-14 of your cycle to not interfere with ovulation! My DH is now paranoid that if we do get pregnant, it's going to be the next spider man due to the dye they use :dohh:

My 8 yr old was conceived two weeks after an HSG. Tell your DH not to worry.:flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

How is everyone?? Have a nice holiday??


----------



## Angel baby

I'm good. 5dpo but don't have alot faith this is the month but holidays have definately kept me busy.

How bout you? Have you ovulated yet?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey Girls! Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! 

Angel, when will you see your dr?
Lisa, How is the Clomid doing?


----------



## Lisa92881

Stay positive, you never know! :)

Haven't ovulated yet, but I think soon!! My OPKs yesterday and today have been quite a bit darker than they have been, and my boobs hurt, which is usually a sign for me that ov is approaching. :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

StephieB said:


> Sorry to interrupt rudely on this thread, but I am waiting for AF to arrive so I can schedule in my HSG and I just wanted a little bit of advice!
> 
> So far everything else with me and my Dh has come back normal, SA, TV Scan etc.. the only slight problem was slightly elevate prolactin levels in my day 21 bloods (which I think, and the doctor, is down to stress, so I'm on a major non-stress mission at the minute!)
> 
> Anyway, we got the instructions from the hospital for the HSG this morning and it said on the end of the list "If trying for a baby, do not continue trying to conceive during the cycle of your HSG, and wait until after your next menstrual cycle" Now, I was planning on ignoring that advice anyway, because I am terrible and after 22 months not willing to add another wasted month onto there! Im hoping my HSG will be planned for the 20th January, and I am due to ovulate on the 26th, which I'm hoping will bring some new year good news! What is the reasoning behind the hospital telling us not to TTC after a HSG??

if you don't mind me asking ... what was your prolactin level at your 21 test blood test? I have elevated prolactin and it's only 10-15 above range but I'm on medication for it because it can actually stop ovulation and sometimes cause a weak ovulation .... My progesterone was around 9 last time they checked and although that does indicate ovulation it's not a GREAT number.

Do you know what your progesterone was also?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa92881 said:


> Stay positive, you never know! :)
> 
> Haven't ovulated yet, but I think soon!! My OPKs yesterday and today have been quite a bit darker than they have been, and my boobs hurt, which is usually a sign for me that ov is approaching. :happydance:

That's great!! Fingers crossed for you!!:happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

I go 1/4 for Beta. I have appt next cycle to discuss IVF.


----------



## Sunshine7125

FX'ed for you!


----------



## Lisa92881

How are you feeling sunshine?? Did you announce it on Christmas??


----------



## Sunshine7125

I've been kinda queasy and headaches. My poor boobs are huge and swollen ugh.. I think I've already gained half a cup size lol. I couldn't hold it in. I told everyone when we found out but I didn't put it on Facebook.. going to wait for a while on that one!


----------



## Lisa92881

Aaaah I can't wait to have big boobs!! :rofl: I wouldn't be able to hold it in either, we'll probably tell quite a few people right away when that time comes.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I am pretty positive it will be very soon! The Clomid should definitely do the trick for you!! Did you have any side effects?


----------



## Lisa92881

Nope! Well, I was really thirsty for a few days after my last pill, but that was it!


----------



## Sunshine7125

That's really good!! Did u take an opk today?


----------



## Lisa92881

At 11 it was really dark and almost positive. Can't wait to do another one! :happydance: we bd'd last night so there's already some :spermy: waiting in there for the egg!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Great timing!! When I got pregnant this time we bd days 11,13,14,16,17 and I o'd on 17 I think so u timed it good!


----------



## Lisa92881

I hope so! If I get a positive later I should ovulate tomorrow. So last nights BD, then tonight, then tomorrow and Friday for good measure, and hopefully we will be covered!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I would agree :) Now I don't know how true this is but the nurse told me to elevate my butt on a pillow afterwards so I did :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh really? Ok I def will! How long did you lay there?


----------



## Sunshine7125

My sister told me it wasn't true but I feel like it can't hurt right? Lol I laid there for about 10-15 min. They say it helps the sperm get up there but it may be an old wive's tale


----------



## Lisa92881

Haha. Yeah I try to lay there for a while too. I usually only last like 30 mins before I want to get up and do something!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah that's me too haha. It gets old quick laying there. Are they going to check your progesterone?


----------



## Lisa92881

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1325109732.jpg


----------



## Sunshine7125

Wow!! I would say you are definitely about to ovulate!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG I'm so excited I want to cry. :haha: I was so doubtful that such a low dose of Clomid was going to work!


----------



## Lisa92881

Haha - well if that last OPK was kind of questionable, I just did another, and it's a glaring positive, test line is darker than the control! :yipee:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - congrats on the positive OPK! So happy for you! Were you not ovulating before without clomid?


----------



## Lisa92881

Not every cycle, and never this early!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Then you're making progress, that's a great sign! =D 

Well get BDing and catch that eggy! I'll keep my FX'd for you!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes, definite progress!! Even if no BFP this cycle, I'm ecstatic that Clomid worked! Waiting for hubby to come home to BD! We did last night, which should be perfect timing, since it's best to BD before ov! :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yes good luck!!! Great lines on the opk!!

Ash how are you?


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh and no Sunshine I'm not getting monitored or having my levels checked. My dr just gave me 3 refills of the Clomid and wants to see me back in February. Hopefully I'll be going back with good news!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I sure hope you get a BFP this cycle!!! Yay!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - my RE told me to BD everyday from CD 12-20 since I ovulate sometime in between those ... it's different for everybody but he says it's not always good to BD everyday .. even though if I O on the 13, 15, 17 or 19th CD we BD anyways .... 

I will be checking in on you to see if this is your month! 

Sunshine - I'm doing okay. I've been very relaxed this cycle, I'm CD13 and I haven't even started using OPK's ... I'll most likely start tomorrow. I was really busy with christmas buying presents for my OH and I got a little distracted by TTC which I think might actually be a good thing since TTC tends to drive me crazy at times. My period was different this cycle, I spotted about 3 days before and then I go it and it lasted for 6 days when normally it only lasts like 3-4 days. I think the change in my period is probably due to the dostinex. This Friday will be my 7th week on it and the doctor said to give it 6 weeks before coming in for blood work to check it so I'm going in on Monday to get that drawn and hopefully it'll be within the normal range! 

I'm feeling really good lately ... if my prolactin is within the normal range then I'll be most likely put on clomid ... (even though I do ovulate on my own) if my ovulation isn't strong enough the clomid will help. These are all things I'm going to discuss with my RE once my results come back! 

Thanks for asking ... sorry that was a lot! 

How are you doing? Are you finally starting to feel pregnant?! I still can't get over that you had no signs and you were! Did you have more blood drawn to monitor that your progesterone was still rising and what not ?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hope all your results come back great! You are already a step ahead because you ovulate on your own. That's great!! I do feel pregnant now lol. Nausea and headaches. They checked my hcg levels last wed and all looked ok :)


----------



## Afamilygal

LaineB said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!!! I hope that it is just normal early pregnancy spotting and not another mc. :hugs: Congratulations, you are in my thoughts for a healthy pregnancy!!
> 
> Thanks Lisa! It's bad news. I am having a chemical pregnancy, whatever that means :( my hcg level was only 60 and considering I would have to be 6 weeks along it's Wayyyyy too low. Progesterone level was 1. So the doctor says it's proof of a chemical pregnancy. On to next month.....
> 
> How are you on this looooong journey?Click to expand...

I'm sorry :( was tracking this thread and saw your last post and wanted to say how sad I was to learn of your chemical pregnancy... I was really rooting for you. 
Btw, My given name is Laine too! 
How is your ttc going now?


----------



## StephieB

ashknowsbest said:


> StephieB said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to interrupt rudely on this thread, but I am waiting for AF to arrive so I can schedule in my HSG and I just wanted a little bit of advice!
> 
> So far everything else with me and my Dh has come back normal, SA, TV Scan etc.. the only slight problem was slightly elevate prolactin levels in my day 21 bloods (which I think, and the doctor, is down to stress, so I'm on a major non-stress mission at the minute!)
> 
> Anyway, we got the instructions from the hospital for the HSG this morning and it said on the end of the list "If trying for a baby, do not continue trying to conceive during the cycle of your HSG, and wait until after your next menstrual cycle" Now, I was planning on ignoring that advice anyway, because I am terrible and after 22 months not willing to add another wasted month onto there! Im hoping my HSG will be planned for the 20th January, and I am due to ovulate on the 26th, which I'm hoping will bring some new year good news! What is the reasoning behind the hospital telling us not to TTC after a HSG??
> 
> if you don't mind me asking ... what was your prolactin level at your 21 test blood test? I have elevated prolactin and it's only 10-15 above range but I'm on medication for it because it can actually stop ovulation and sometimes cause a weak ovulation .... My progesterone was around 9 last time they checked and although that does indicate ovulation it's not a GREAT number.
> 
> Do you know what your progesterone was also?Click to expand...

The fertility specialist never told me :shrug: she just said it was "slightly elevated" but she does think it is mostly caused by stress rather than anything else. I'm waiting for some more blood tests to see if the levels are high again this time. The most frustrating part is our next appointment isn't until March 29th :cry: thats a whole lot of waiting and not knowing! 

I still get positive ovulation tests every month, and I'm not sure if that would happen if the prolactin was interfering with my ovulation? Could I have weak ovulation, or even no ovulation, and still have OPK+? 

This month I have been on a break from work for Christmas for the week before, and after ovulation. I am so relaxed I can barely move and I have had the worst ovulation pains every this cycle, so hopefully getting rid of the stress may have kick started my ovaries into actually doing something this month :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sorry to interrupt but you can have a positive opk with no ovulation, weak or strong ovulation :) I learned that because the month I didn't ovulate I still had a positive but it was confirmed through blood work I didnt ovulate


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stephie - I'm not saying you do have this problem but surprisingly enough, I get pos OPK's every month too even though I have a prolactin problem. I actually had none of the signs of having a prolactin problem (normally people experience leaking from their nipples and no period at all, but I had none of that) The only reason they were able to find the problem was because I was trying for a year and my OBGYN did simple blood work before sending me to a FS and they found it.

I think I have weak ovulation and that I am ovulating and getting pos OPK's but maybe it's not a strong enough surge or maybe I'm just releasing an old egg because I do ovulate later in my cycle .... Not really sure the exact reason but my doctor is very confident that I will get pregnant now that I'm on the medication to bring the level down. 

I've actually already noticed a change in my cycle. If you click on my chart link you'll see that since being on the dostinex my cycles have changed already ... like this month my period was 6 days long instead of the 4 like it normally is and I ovulated last cycle one day sooner than the one before that... only by a day but I just feel different already, it's great! 

If you do have a prolactin problem ... my FS said it's one of the easiest to fix and deal with! So, that's one good thing!


----------



## StephieB

Oh no, there was naive me thinking a positive ovulation meant surely I had no problems with ovulating :dohh:

Thank you so much for all the advice! Like I said, it's just so frustrating because I'm not going to find out if prolactin levels are causing a problem until 29th March, so thats another 3 cycles possibly gone to waste before I get any answers :cry: I also have no signs of prolactn problems, regular periods, no leakage from nipples nothing..:shrug:

As far as I am aware, all of my other levels from my day 21 bloods came bad within normal range, just the prolactin which was "slightly elevated" (I wish I had asked for actual number now, I was in shock from finally being told something wasn't looking good!) 

I know I am definitely clutching at straws now, but me and my husband have been pregnant once before, at the end of August, but sadly we lost our LO at 7 weeks, I happened to fall pregnant during my summer break from work when I wasn't stressed, which is why I am clinging to the hope that it is that that is causing the elevated levels, rather than a prolactinoma. 

:flower:


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm on my third cycle since HSG, started Clomid today, fx it does the trick


----------



## Angel baby

I figured I would post my HSG pic here for those wanting to see what the HSG will look like or get an idea. My Right tube is blocked and you can clearly see where the blockage is at.


----------



## Lisa92881

How cool!! I wish I had pictures of mine!!

Still no temp rise today. :cry: I wonder if I didn't really ovulate? But I got 2 days of positive OPKs and ov pains. Sigh.


----------



## Angel baby

Lisa92881 said:


> How cool!! I wish I had pictures of mine!!
> 
> Still no temp rise today. :cry: I wonder if I didn't really ovulate? But I got 2 days of positive OPKs and ov pains. Sigh.

Lisa- It really looks like you are 2dpo and temp is a little slow at rising but some people are slow risers after ovulation. I think you are safe to say you are in the tww. I think also temps can be a little slow at picking up depending how well you slept, was it cool or hot and etc.. O pains is a definate good sign.


----------



## Angel baby

Look at my last months, I was lazy this month and quit temping but that's because I lost hope when they told me I was ovulating on my blocked tube side. But last month, it took 3dpo before my temp started to jump up and that was confirmed ovulation so it took 3 days.


----------



## Lisa92881

Angel baby said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> How cool!! I wish I had pictures of mine!!
> 
> Still no temp rise today. :cry: I wonder if I didn't really ovulate? But I got 2 days of positive OPKs and ov pains. Sigh.
> 
> Lisa- It really looks like you are 2dpo and temp is a little slow at rising but some people are slow risers after ovulation. I think you are safe to say you are in the tww. I think also temps can be a little slow at picking up depending how well you slept, was it cool or hot and etc.. O pains is a definate good sign.Click to expand...

You think so? Oh I hope so. I was expecting a big spike since that's what I had last cycle. :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls how is everyone?? 

Finally got my noticeable temp rise today! :happydance: I have a feeling FF is going to put my ov date a few days later than then I think it really happened though, cause of my slow temp rise. :dohh:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey Lisa - glad you got your temp rise :)

I went to the ER last night because I started spotting heavily. The baby is ok and I heard the heartbeat :) but I have a small tear in the placenta called a subchorionic hematoma. I have to do pelvic rest, no sex or heavy lifting...


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had the same thing with my son and I bled for 8 weeks. I am not looking forward to this again :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Sunshine I'm glad everything is ok!!! :hugs: What a scary thing! Awesome that you got to hear the heartbeat. Take it easy!!


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine! Hope you get to feeling better and heals up nice and quickly! :hugs:

Lisa- Glad to hear you are in the TWW-hope you caught the egg and have a blazing BFP

AFM- I'm 10dpo, my trigger is officially out of my system as of today. I'm due for a BETA on Wednesday but I think I'm going to cancel it because my test are negative and my chances were slim for this month anyways. So... I been doing alot of re-search on IVF and financing plus my clinic does studies that make it cheaper and can be free. So... with that said, I'm going to sit out this month from the fertility doc and take my 1 clomid refill and 1 trigger refill without my doctor knowing and do it myself and save 950. I know, terrible but I could be using that money for IVF. I'll probably do a consult sometime this month for IVF to get an idea how much it is going to cost me.


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks Angel, I hope so too. :) I think your plan sounds good. I won't tell your dr. :winkwink: I don't blame you for wanting to save the money though! Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Angel that sounds like a good plan!! 

Lisa when is AF due


----------



## Lisa92881

Going by when I think I ovulated, it should be due the 11th which would be 12dpo. I think FF is going to give me crosshairs later than that though. I'm going to do a cheapie on the 8th, which should be 9 dpo. Still really early, but hopefully it will satisfy the urgeto POAS until the following weekend, if and when AF is late!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine remind me when you saw your first BFP??


----------



## Sunshine7125

It was 12 dpo and it was really faint but I didn't test before then so it may have shown up sooner. I don't know how I held out so long lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg wow! I def won't be able to wait that long! I'm going to have hubby lock up te hpt's and give me one next weekend, then not again until the following weekend!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I think I implanted late too because my ultrasound last night showed the baby only 6 1/2 weeks


----------



## Sunshine15

Sunshine that's so awesome that you got to hear the baby's heartbeat! I hope everything else is ok. Take care:hugs:

I'm hoping for an HSG baby too. My appt is this Thursday. I start taking Doxycycline (antibiotic) tomorrow. Wish me luck :flower:
:dust:


----------



## Afamilygal

Also hoping for an HSG baby here! Had it early this cycle and just waiting for AF to rear her ugly face... 

Sunshine7125- sorry about ER trip, that must have been scary. Hope you don't go too nuts resting and taking it easy!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks :) I hope this tear heals as well as the first!! I hope you get a BFP!! This was my second month trying after my HSG


----------



## Lisa92881

Longest TWW everrrrrr. :loopy:


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine your little guy is SO cute! And looks just like you!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww thank you :) he's a mess! I've got another pic of me and my Hubby and him but I don't know how to post it on my profile


----------



## Sunshine15

On my way to have the HSG done....feeling really anxious. Glad DH is coming with me. Just wish they would let him in the room. Wish me luck ladies :winkwink:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hope everything goes great! They wouldn't let my hubby in the room either :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck with the HSG!

Sunshine - I'm happy everything is going well so far with your pregnancy!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks :) how are you coming along??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm, I'm doing fine ... just trying to have patience. 

I'm waiting to get some results back about my prolactin today ... still haven't heard from them yet so I'm quite annoyed but all I can do it wait! 

Other than that .... patience, patience, patience. 

=D


----------



## Sunshine7125

So where r u at on this cycle. Did you check your progesterone again


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm in the TWW right now, I'm 5 DPO and just trying to be patient. I haven't gotten my progesterone checked since last month when it was at 9. I think my progesterone will be fine but I might actually get it checked this month as well, I guess we'll see. If my prolactin isn't lower than I'll get my progesterone checked but if my prolactin is lower than I won't.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you! What should your prolactin be?


----------



## ashknowsbest

It should be between 2-25 .... 10 is ideal for pregnancy .... so I'm hoping it's 10 or below! 

Thanks and I'll update as soon as I know!


----------



## Sunshine15

Just got done with the HSG...I need some advice ladies. My right side is ok but my left side is blocked. The doctor said, "not to worry they have lots of tricks to help that." My question is what kind of tricks? What is the next step if you have a blocked tube? Last month I ovulated from my right side...so I'm guessing next month I'll probably ovulate from the right side too? I'll take any input cause all of this is so foreign to me.

On another note, the HSG wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I only really felt cramping when the dye was injected. The doc also said we can BD as soon as I feel ok to do so.


----------



## ashknowsbest

OMG girls ... so I got a call from my doctor and my prolactin is 1.6!!!! that's amazing! 
He said if I don't get pregnant this cycle or the next one to come in and we'll talk about what options are next but he seems like we won't need to do that.

I can't believe it! I'm in shock....I expected it to be low but not that low but I'm so happy it is!


----------



## Sunshine7125

That's awesome!! So there's a good chance your pregnant :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sunshine15 said:


> Just got done with the HSG...I need some advice ladies. My right side is ok but my left side is blocked. The doctor said, "not to worry they have lots of tricks to help that." My question is what kind of tricks? What is the next step if you have a blocked tube? Last month I ovulated from my right side...so I'm guessing next month I'll probably ovulate from the right side too? I'll take any input cause all of this is so foreign to me.
> 
> On another note, the HSG wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I only really felt cramping when the dye was injected. The doc also said we can BD as soon as I feel ok to do so.

I'm glad your HSG wasn't painful. I think they can do lap surgery to correct a blocked tube. That's what my friend had done. She said it was a quick surgery.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yaaaay!! Awesome!!! Hooray for us and 5dpo!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks sunshine and lisa! 

Yes there is a good chance I'm preggo right now! That would be amazing! 

I feel so much better about life right now! :haha: And I know that even if it doesn't happen this month or next month that I'll be going in for IUI or IVF or trying Clomid for a couple of cycles ... I'm feeling so happy right now .... cloud 9 girls! 

And yay for 5 DPO and a temp rise!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup! So pumped! Maybe yesterday was our implantation day! Hehe. Early I know but I can dream!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and Lisa our charts seem to be following one another and that would be AWESOME! if we were bump buddies! We'd be so close in due date and everything!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ha! I like to dream too! Some people don't even get an implantation dip so I'm still going to be hopeful even if I don't get a dip! We're not out until AF shows!


----------



## Afamilygal

Sunshine15 said:


> Just got done with the HSG...I need some advice ladies. My right side is ok but my left side is blocked. The doctor said, "not to worry they have lots of tricks to help that." My question is what kind of tricks? What is the next step if you have a blocked tube? Last month I ovulated from my right side...so I'm guessing next month I'll probably ovulate from the right side too? I'll take any input cause all of this is so foreign to me.
> 
> On another note, the HSG wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I only really felt cramping when the dye was injected. The doc also said we can BD as soon as I feel ok to do so.

Women don't always alternate from one side to the other, its whichever ovary grows the largest follicle first. It is often found to be alternating for a lot of women but not necessarily (especially if one side has an 'issue', the other side may pick up the slack.) Our bodies are nifty that way. so don't worry doll, you will probably Ov from right side this month and be a -ok! GL! :)


----------



## Afamilygal

Sunshine15 said:


> Just got done with the HSG...I need some advice ladies. My right side is ok but my left side is blocked. The doctor said, "not to worry they have lots of tricks to help that." My question is what kind of tricks? What is the next step if you have a blocked tube? Last month I ovulated from my right side...so I'm guessing next month I'll probably ovulate from the right side too? I'll take any input cause all of this is so foreign to me.
> 
> On another note, the HSG wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I only really felt cramping when the dye was injected. The doc also said we can BD as soon as I feel ok to do so.

Meant to answer the first part too. If your fallopian tube is blocked, they may want to perform laparoscopy or hysteroscopy to determine the cause of the blockage. (unless they knew that already?) Chances are they can clear it for you during the surgery. and even if they can't, last resort IVF would work like a charm- you would be focusing on your right side and it would do all the hard work :)

Call your dr and write a list of questions so that you can get a clear idea of how to proceed from here. 

so glad it didn't hurt. :) It didn't hurt me either. It's just kind of uncomfortable


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck Lisa and Ash, Hope this is your month!! I want to see those BFP's!!!


----------



## Sunshine15

Thanks familygal. I will see what the doc has to say. I'm just glad that I've been diagnosed so we can figure out how to move forward.


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine15 said:


> Thanks familygal. I will see what the doc has to say. I'm just glad that I've been diagnosed so we can figure out how to move forward.

Sunshine, when I found out my Right tube was blocked, I decided to do medicated iuis to help follies grow on my unblocked tube side. I did well with the first with developing follicles on the blocked side but the second IUI I developed 2 large follicles on the blocked side. The meds can cause the mature follicles to release to allow more targets. I will do same this cycle but timed intercourse. Yes the good tube can pick up from the bad side but chances are slim.


----------



## Angel baby

Goodluck Lisa and ash! Hope you have a nice BFP!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks angel!! ill be updating as my tww progresses!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks angel & sunshine!

Angel - How are things??


----------



## Angel baby

I'm just waiting on the wicked witch so I can start next cycle. Probably be this weekend sometime.


----------



## milkdoctor

Had my HSG last Friday and will hopefully be ovulating soon and in 3 weeks have a positive pregnancy test.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh girls I'm SO SICK of crying over this TTC nonsense. My closest friend at work today told me she's 7 weeks pregnant. She knows (most of) what I've been though, and I don't think she was going to tell me, but I was telling her how a teacher was asking if either of us were yet (it's become a "thing" at work, because her and I got married 2 weeks apart, blah blah) and she got all red and just blurted it out. Best part?! She stopped bcp 2 months ago, meanwhile I'm going on month 15. I feel so bad, I don't even know what I said, but I know I didn't really act all that happy. I apologized later. Obviously I am, but I was so shocked and it was really hard to hear. We share an office, and sat there for the last 45 minutes of the day not talking, she could tell I was upset and didn't even know what to say to me. I kept tearing up and had to hold back the tears. UGH. I'm so upset. And feel so friggin guilty for my reaction. And can't stop crying. :cry:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - I'm so sorry that you feel so down! I know exactly how you feel .... my cousin that I grew up with (we're practically sisters) was told by her OBGYN that she couldn't get pregnant because she had some hormonal issues .... meanwhile I had been TTC for about 5 months at that point and a couple months after she was told she couldn't get pregnant she was pregnant! I felt so jealous and honestly i didn't even see her until she was almost due because I was so resentful and jealous! It made me feel like a terrible person but honestly, the way you are feeling is okay! It's understandable that you would feel sad and jealous and those feelings will go away eventually! 

Especially if you get your BFP this month! :hugs:

All of us TTCer's go through it and you just need to hang in there because it will happen.
Also, if your friend is really a good friend she will understand why you feel the way you do and she'll just be there for you! And I'm sure she is a good friend, just give it time, ya know?

Part of her probably feels bad that she is preggo so easily and you're having such a hard time!


----------



## Sunshine7125

If I can be of any help I want to share my story. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 1999 and in 2005 we started trying and after a year we decided it wasnt time so we waited. I had no insurance so I couldn't see a doctor. We moved and I started a new job so in May 2008 we started again. 17 months later no baby. I finally had insurance so we went to the Dr and she told me I wasn't ovulating. During these years I watched my sister and my step sister have 3 kids between them plus two close friends and I almost hated them for it. I know that sounds awful but i was so fed up. The next month I conceived it was in Oct 2009. I told all this because I know it sucks and it hurts but I know both of you can and will be pregnant so soon :) I really believe that.


----------



## C.armywife

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh girls I'm SO SICK of crying over this TTC nonsense. My closest friend at work today told me she's 7 weeks pregnant. She knows (most of) what I've been though, and I don't think she was going to tell me, but I was telling her how a teacher was asking if either of us were yet (it's become a "thing" at work, because her and I got married 2 weeks apart, blah blah) and she got all red and just blurted it out. Best part?! She stopped bcp 2 months ago, meanwhile I'm going on month 15. I feel so bad, I don't even know what I said, but I know I didn't really act all that happy. I apologized later. Obviously I am, but I was so shocked and it was really hard to hear. We share an office, and sat there for the last 45 minutes of the day not talking, she could tell I was upset and didn't even know what to say to me. I kept tearing up and had to hold back the tears. UGH. I'm so upset. And feel so friggin guilty for my reaction. And can't stop crying. :cry:

Im so sorry. :hugs: We all have days like this. I found out in September, the day after af arrived around my birthday, that my sil was expecting her forth. So glad I was told over the phone because I cried hard. :cry: Her pregnancy wasnt planned... It took me 11 months to conceive my last child and during that time she became pregnant. That one was also unplanned.:shrug: Somehow while I struggle to conceive she ends up with oopses. Its heartbreaking watching others take for granted what is so hard for us to achieve. 
Im also out again this month. Dont even know how to feel anymore...
Hope you all get your BFP soon!!!:flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls, lots of love to you. Thanks for your sweet words. :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Lisa- Hang in there! TTC really does suck when it's not happening! Hopefully your turn will be this cycle and I really hope you turn out with a BFP on this cycle! You deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

What would I do without you girls?! Thanks again. :)

My temp went back up today. Damn chart is driving me nuts! :wacko:


----------



## Angel baby

Hope it stays up! When will you be testing?


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm going to test tomorrow with a cheapie....still super early, I know. :dohh: Just to get the POAS out of my system. I can't believe I've held off until now, last time I was testing at like 4 dpo hahaha. So, tomorrow will be 8 dpo according to FF, but I think I'm more like 9 or 10dpo. :shrug: Then I'm going to try to wait until the next weekend, and see what happens, if my temps stay up. AF should be here by I think Thursday, unless Clomid messes with my LP.


----------



## Angel baby

I started testing at 7dpo! LOL! So it's ok! LOL!! I can't wait to see! Mine are definately negative! I figured AF should be here by tomorrow and I still have plenty of IC left. It really drives me crazy when I know its a negative and my luteal phase drags on! 15dpo! ugh!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh! I was thinking you had started a new cycle and your ticker was off. :dohh: OMG! 15 dpo!! I am so praying that this is it for you, and we can join Sunshine in first tri!


----------



## Angel baby

I was really off this cycle because the ovulation on the wrong side and my test are negative. Last cycle it was 16 day LP so I'm kinda expecting the same this time! I HOPE! LOL! I think I'm over my disappointment. I'm looking forward to this cycle because my chances of ovulating on the correct side is a little higher this month and I SO HOPE ITS 2 follicles on the good open tube side this time! Since they been rested up this past cycle with not doing anything. I'm not going to do the IUI but still take the clomid and trigger and just timed intercourse. I bought softcups and concieve plus also. Just need AF now.


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok then, well in that case I am also looking forward to next cycle for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am hoping and praying for all of you :) I would love nothing more than for all of us to be pregnant together. I must have implanted really late because according to my early ultrasound I'm only 7 weeks 1 day today. We will see what they say Tuesday. I'm so sick of this spotting and ready to address it with the Doctor. I had it with my son so I guess I'm just one that spots during pregnancy ugghh


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine7125 said:


> I am hoping and praying for all of you :) I would love nothing more than for all of us to be pregnant together. I must have implanted really late because according to my early ultrasound I'm only 7 weeks 1 day today. We will see what they say Tuesday. I'm so sick of this spotting and ready to address it with the Doctor. I had it with my son so I guess I'm just one that spots during pregnancy ugghh

Baby is the size of blueberry! :happydance: Hope the spotting leaves very soon too!


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I had a huge drop in temp. Not sure if I'm happy about it or not.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oops nvm. FF messed up and I just fixed it.


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Oops nvm. FF messed up and I just fixed it.

Oh man now we aren't twins anymore. :dohh: Haha. I think we are both very much still in it though!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I think we are both really in it! I'm hoping mine is implantation or something because if you look at my previous charts I haven't had a dip this early in my other months ... 
FX'd for implantation! 

Oh and I'm sooooo not symptom spotting but me and my honey went out last night and on our way to where we were going I had some tugging feeling in my lower abdomen .... but other than that nothing! Soooo ... no SS just noticed that and now my temp is low so I reallllly hope that's a good sign!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and Lisa - either way, BFP or not it is really nice having someone go through this with ... being that your the same DPO and everything! I always look forward to looking at your chart every morning :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

LOL I know, I woke up, inputted my temp, then came on immediately to stalk your chart! Hahahaha. 

So I'll admit this embarassing "maybe symptom" to you girls...Yesterday morning I woke up, peed, and had to poop. :blush: I've been constipated, so it was kind of, ahem, difficult to go, but I did. Then I wiped, and there was some pink!! Now, in the past when I've had a difficult poop rofl:) there may have been a little bit of red blood, cause it's almost like a cut, ya know? But pink? Hmmmmm. :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so I'm totally not SS but I've had the same constipated feeling ... and I just had the SAME thing happen to me this morning! :rofl:

Maybe we're just not eating right or something :haha:! 
This site gets rid of all things you would normally be embarrassed about I swear!


----------



## Lisa92881

Haha I know, it really does!! Luckily, things are moving a little better today! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ha, well that's good! Ah, I love this site! And now I want it to be tomorrow so I can see if I get a temp rise! I'm ridiculous!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh, and another "symptom" - the past 2 mornings when I blow my nose, there's some blood. I know bloody nose is a symptom....does this count?! Hahaha.


----------



## Afamilygal

hmm... pink eh? no idea what that means, maybe it was the other 'area' if you will.
maybe you have a little seed burrowing its way into the lining as we type! :)

I'm going to live vicariously through you ladies this month. I have surgery on Thursday to have some residual scar tissue from the last surgery. :( boooo...
and I meet with the doctor on Wednesday for the pre-op. I'm hoping that he says we can still try this month after the surgery (he is trying to get it done before ov) but he may want me to have pelvic rest which would make sense.
SO, I may be crashing your thread to spot your symptoms! :) hope that's cool...


----------



## Afamilygal

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh, and another "symptom" - the past 2 mornings when I blow my nose, there's some blood. I know bloody nose is a symptom....does this count?! Hahaha.

oh oh!!! I've heard that from a lot of women who ended up pg!!! eek!


----------



## Lisa92881

Afamilygal said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and another "symptom" - the past 2 mornings when I blow my nose, there's some blood. I know bloody nose is a symptom....does this count?! Hahaha.
> 
> oh oh!!! I've heard that from a lot of women who ended up pg!!! eek!Click to expand...

When they're blowing they're nose though?? I've heard it, but I picture bloody nose as blood flowing out?? Hahah.


----------



## Angel baby

I had a bloody nose with all 3 of my children right before I found out I was pregnant! I can't remember if I blew or not but I just remember each time it happened I went and bought a test. LOL! That was too many years ago but I remember that part!


----------



## ashknowsbest

afamilygal - the more people the merrier! Sorry to hear about you having to have scar tissue removed because of your other surgery! I'm sure all will go well and if you get in it before O then you can probably try this month! :)

I'm really trying to not SS so .... I'm done talking about my weird symptoms! :haha: It does more damage than good at this point!


----------



## Lisa92881

Craziness. For now, I'll chalk it up to the dry air! :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, we'll see in a few days! When are you testing lisa?


----------



## Lisa92881

Tomorrow! Hahahaa. Still super early, but I'm going to use a cheapie. I'll be 8dpo according to FF, but I think I'm like 9 or 10. Not expecting anything, but I need to get the POAS out of my system.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha no judgement! Some people test as early as 4 DPO! You gotta do what you gotta do! I'm not testing until my period is late or day of!


----------



## Lisa92881

You go girl, that's some serious willpower!


----------



## ashknowsbest

It's so hard but I'm going to do it! This is my first month with this strong willpower!!


----------



## Afamilygal

good luck girlies!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck girls!! Lots of baby dust


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks!!!


----------



## C.armywife

Sunshine7125 said:


> I am hoping and praying for all of you :) I would love nothing more than for all of us to be pregnant together. I must have implanted really late because according to my early ultrasound I'm only 7 weeks 1 day today. We will see what they say Tuesday. I'm so sick of this spotting and ready to address it with the Doctor. I had it with my son so I guess I'm just one that spots during pregnancy ugghh

I spotted enough to need a pad with my second. So scary I know, But he is a very healthy 8 yr old now. :flower:


----------



## Sunshine7125

THank you, it's just brown but its been going on for 2 weeks straight. I can't wait until Tuesday so I can have my ultrasound and ask her about it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I'm wondering where Lisa is and I had a huge rise in temperature today ... so I guess if it stays up I'll be testing! If it goes down, then I'm not even going to bother!


----------



## Angel baby

I hope it stays up!!! Fx!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks angel! I have everything crossed too! I hope this is my month!!!!! 

And if I'm not ... well then I have a snowboarding trip to vermont to look forward to this friday =D .... I'm trying to look on the bright side! And stay positive!


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Well, I'm wondering where Lisa is and I had a huge rise in temperature today ... so I guess if it stays up I'll be testing! If it goes down, then I'm not even going to bother!

Nope, mine went down. :nope: Dull AF type cramps starting. Boo. Trying to stay positive -- if nothing else, Clomid has made me ovulate and shortened my cycle quite a bit!

Ash your chart looks AWESOME!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks! Lisa, you're not out until witch shows and how long is your luteal phase? You're only 8 DPO so I think you're definitely still in it! It could be implantation also! I've been having mild cramps off and on also but it's not like AF cramps ... and I had this sharp pain in my left side like down low near my hips. 

Oh and I've had good looking charts before so I'm reallllly trying to not get my hopes up!


----------



## Lisa92881

My LP is usually 12, hoping the Clomid doesn't mess with that at all. I think I might be 10 dpo today instead of 8, not sure though. That may explain the cramps, if I'm only 2 days away from AF. :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah that may explain it! But don't get your hopes down yet! PMA! PMA! PMA!


----------



## Lisa92881

I just read that like a chant...PMA - PMA - PMA - PMA!!!!! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: It's better to be positive even if you're not, keep your head up! I'm pretty sure we talked about this already on our private walls but how long have you been ttc?


----------



## Lisa92881

15 months, 8 cycles. :dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

It will happen! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

It will!! I'm a very patient person by nature.....but damn this whole TTC crap is really testing my patience!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I literally had NO patience before TTC! And now I still have a limited amount but I'm better than I was before!


----------



## Lisa92881

I was talking to a friend who had taken about 9 months to conceive, then lost that baby at 10 weeks, then got pregnant again 2 months later and now has a beautiful 1 year old. And she was saying that having such a long, hard journey made her appreciate every symptom, and made her really love the whole experience, even morning sickness and all that. That will be us soon, really enjoying and appreciating being pregnant, after all we've been though. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh I know! I can't wait to be pregnant and get a big belly and have a hard time tying my shoes, etc! 

I'm also going to love my baby even MORE because I waited for him/her for sooooo long! I will probably annoy my child because I'm so obsessed!


----------



## Afamilygal

Sunshine7125- that does sound like a bummer, but you had it during your other pg right? there do seem to be women out there who spot throughout their pregnancy, hopefully the doctor can help ease your mind.

Ash- your chart does look good. That would be great if you caught the bean! (but the snowboarding does sound fun! love the snow!) :) when I first started out TTC'ing, if I got a BFN I would treat myself something fun to a) give me something to look forward to and b) give me a treat for all my hard work

not sure why I stopped doing that... I'll have to resume! :) 

Lisa- it seems a bit early for AF so don't get too sad yet! plus, SO many women say they have AF like cramping and then find out it is a baby! chin up love, you aren't out yet! :) so awesome about the Clomid though! :) that must be a relief to at least know that that is under control now. I'm sure it wouldn't shorten your cycle that much. 

my OV was so late last cycle, I was put on metformn to regulate and it made me Ov later than ever! but I have heard it can take up to 6 months to work properly :wacko: LIKE I can wait another 6 months... If I don't get pg quickly, this endometriosis is going to take over again and then I really wont be able to get pg... bahumbug!


----------



## Afamilygal

Lisa92881 said:


> It will!! I'm a very patient person by nature.....but damn this whole TTC crap is really testing my patience!!!!! :rofl:

no shit- me too! It certainly is 'character building' :) I like what your friend said about it making her grateful. I think that too. Ooo... I HATE it when friends complain about their tough pg symptoms- its like "really? REALLY?!"


----------



## ashknowsbest

My cousin was pregnant and it wasn't even planned and she's like ah I hate this, I'm so sick, this that and that other and I'm just like .... uh consider yourself lucky!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Did anyone test today?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I didn't ... I will be testing in 5 days or so!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good Luck!! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks, ive been thinking that if my temperature stays for the next 2 days I may test sooner then this Friday!


----------



## momwannabe81

i tested but was an opk but a very strong positive so fx i O soon, had donation yesterday and hope them swimmers are still alive and waiting on the eggy


----------



## Lisa92881

I tested...BFN!! :dohh: No more POAS for me until Saturday, at which point AF will be 2 days late.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh I'm so excited for everyone!! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

I was feeling really positive when I first started my TWW, yesterday and today not so much. Kind feel like AF is right around the corner now. I was crampy this morning, but not anymore. I guess i was expecting to see a slight rise in my temps by now, so I think thats why I'm kind of blah.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Is your temp still going up? I don't temp so I feel stupid for not really understanding it sorry lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Haha I didnt understand it before I did it either don't worry! It's not staying up, it's been up one day, down the next, for my whole TWW pretty much. You can click on my ticker and see it. I'd be much more positive if it would just friggin stay up! :haha:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok I see what you mean. Does your temp dip during implantation?? I thought I heard that somewhere. I hope thats a good sign :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah sometimes there is an implantation dip, but then it usually shoots back up. See Ash's chart for a good example! :) Mine isn't going up that much after going down, know what I mean?! Haha.


----------



## ashknowsbest

First implantation dip I ever got.


----------



## Lisa92881

LOL. I'm saying that's what it is, until proven otherwise. :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I have fingers crossed!!

Ash do you think this is the month??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha good!! PMA PMA PMA!!! I think I might cave and test tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa92881

Do it, do it, do it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - I do think this may be the month. I've been on my medicine for my prolactin for 8 weeks now and I had my levels tested and they were great. And I had like a pulling type cramp all day today and my temps are really good and different than they've ever been!! I'm feeling good!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa so much for my willpower to wait!!! :haha:


----------



## Sunshine7125

That's awesome! When's AF due


----------



## ashknowsbest

AF is due January 13 so this Friday coming up.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and my boobs and nipples are sore but they always get sore in the tww so I'm not really counting that as a symptom!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I will pray it stays away!!


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Lisa so much for my willpower to wait!!! :haha:

I knew you were all talk....willpower, blah blah blah, who needs it?!?! :rofl:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha!! I really was going to try and wait but it's so different this cycle so I'm extra excited!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I waited until 12 dpo because I didn't think I was lol I thought oh well I know im not pregnant.. much to my surprise I was


----------



## momwannabe81

Sunshine I feel like that every month and get bfn. Hope this will be the month I get my bfp. I'll probably scream when I see two lines lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Ash your chart!!!! Eeeek!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Fingers and toes crossed for you!! With my son i was two days late for AF and didn't have one symptom :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah wow temp went up again?! Looks like someone is pregnant :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa your temp went back up a little :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm it did but I'm still not testing lol :) I don't want a BFN. :/


----------



## lorileigh

ashknowsbest - I'm 9DPO too. I have no plans to test until I think I actually should be getting AF and don't. I don't want added disappointment, if it ends up that I just tested too early.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I'm with you 100% :)


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Lisa your temp went back up a little :)

I know, tiny little bit huh?! Lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Somethings better then nothing.


----------



## Lisa92881

True....but I want a rise like yours (insert whiney voice here)!!! :haha:


----------



## Afamilygal

you guys are hilarious. Ash- looking good, you must be BURSTING to poas (all puns intended) AF is due Fri? the 13th? whoa! Friday the 13th! better do it before then! (just kidding I totally just want to know if you are pg...) so what are you now? 10dpo?

any other symptoms? how's your pee smelling? (HA! what a question...) I know that was a big one for me when I was pg. it smelt weird and SO strong, plus I was peeing like a race horse. :)


----------



## Afamilygal

Lisa92881 said:


> True....but I want a rise like yours (insert whiney voice here)!!! :haha:

I know that feeling sister.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I am wanting to POAS but I'm also not because I'm terrified of that BFN ..... Yehp, AF due Friday .. I may test Thursday the 12th now that you bring that whole Friday the 13th up! :haha: I'm 9 DPO and I'm not testing because I read on peeonastick.com that if you had implantation it takes about 3-4 days for the HCG to actually get into your urine!

Now that you mention it ... my pee has been really strong and smelly!! But who knows! 

Believe me girls, I'm just as excited to see if I'm preggo or not but the disappointment , especially after that chart would really suck! 

Oh and Lisa - Having a big rise like mine is not all it's cracked up to be ... I keep thinking maybe my thermometer is broken or something!


----------



## Afamilygal

I was so sure my thermometer was broken that I went out and bought another one (a few months back) and from time to time I use both at once just to make sure the main one is right...
thats what 15 months of TTC will do to a girl... :)

I think your chart is just great- its triphastic, right? you have about three times more of a chance of being pregnant with a triphastic chart, than without.

if we assume that 7dpo was implantation then it is now 48 hours after. if you give it 2 more days, Ill bet it would be enough time to work its way into your urine. do use a frer though. (no blue dyes- trust me!)
but I know that feeling about being disappointed by BFNs. I hate that feeling too. :( but then again getting AF makes me cry too. It all makes me cry really. :) I'm useless that way.


----------



## lorileigh

What exactly is a Triphasic chart? Does it just mean there is a second increase in temperature?

Does mine look like a Triphasic???

https://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv80/lorileigh16/01-09-201212-44-35PM.jpg


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Lorileigh, 
from what I understand with a triphasic BBT chart pattern, there is a third, sustained upward shift in temperature, usually occurring around 9 days post-ovulation.
The incline is typically obvious and steady in its incline. but not all women have a pattern in their chart that indicates pregnancy. and not all triphasic charts indicate pregnancy.
Here is one that did if that helps to see it (not mine obviously) she got a BFP at 12dpo:
https://www.tcoyf.com/chartgallery/13935/a9d4cf6f-725a-4ad7-83f1-3e7ce83fb109.png


----------



## Angel baby

Ash- looking good!! Hope it stays up!!! Can't wait to hear about your test!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks Angel baby! 

I feel nervous because everybody is so certain this is it ... and I'm kinda feeling .... idk not sure this is it anymore .... my boobs aren't as sore and I had those cramps yesterday which could be AF cramps because my period is only like 4 or 5 days away ...
I'm nervous!! omg!!


----------



## Afamilygal

aw Ash... sorry, none of us meant to put pressure on you. We just hope it is and got a little carried away. no one is certain, just hopeful. 

try to relax if you can and keep busy with something else if that helps. take deep breaths... around that time, I try to tell myself to not go nuts and that it either is or it isn't and there's nothing I can do about it either way. but I know it is hard to be zen when you've got this big question mark hanging over you... 

but its not too many days left now. if you test on Thursday morning then you only have 2 more full days of waiting- you can do it!


----------



## ashknowsbest

It's okay! It's so nice to have you guys as cheerleaders and praying and hoping for me, I love that! I just get really nervous around this time! But you guys are awesome! I love that you're all here for me rooting for me and everything! 

Yeah, I did feel really tired today so I took a nap from 3:30 until 5 and now DH will be home in about 30 minutes! Just deep breaths, I know, it's like you said, I can't change it either way! 

:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## Sunshine15

Good luck to you ashknowsbest! Here's to :bfp: & keep away :witch: :af: :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you!!


----------



## Afamilygal

BTW, this was so interesting. I had never seen it laid out like this before. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/847669-why-bfp-before-8dpo-very-rare.html

obviously it isn't an exact science but it will definitely help me to poas a little later in the game in the future. :)

how is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Sunshine7125

My ultrasound is today.

I hope to see some BFP's soon! Good luck girls!! :)


----------



## Afamilygal

Good luck Sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck, I'm sure everything will be fine! 

Afamilygal - that picture you posted is on this other thread I'm a part of and the lady who started the thread posts is every Wednesday as like ... mid week inspiration! It's kinda cool to see how it works and how long it actually takes. Now some people are different but it's cool to have an outline!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks Ash! How you feeling??


----------



## Afamilygal

ah cool- what a good idea!


----------



## Afamilygal

Sunshine- can I ask you about Femara? What is it for?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm feeling ... okay I suppose. I've been having this thing going on the past 3 nights where I can't sleep ... =\ I fall asleep but then I wake up like 2 hours later! I've been able to get 3 hours in before I take my temp but it's a struggle! I don't know if that's a symptom or not but I NEVER have been an insomniac before! Also, my nipples and boobs are sooo sore that the sheet can't even touch them! It's terrible! 

I had a temp rise again this morning but I'm just not feeling pregnant .... like I don't think the insomnia thing is a symptom but who knows! You had no change in your behavior at all when you got your bfp so maybe that's just how my body is reacting ... not too sure! It's driving my crazy though, I gotta say!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sure :) its an infertility med. It works similar to Clomid but its less chance of multiples and actually makes the uterine lining thicker than Clomid does which is good for girls like me who don't ovulate on our own :) This is my second pregnancy with it and without it I would probably have never been pregnant. I love it!


----------



## Sunshine7125

OMG I wake up all the time in the middle of the night and I used to never do that :) :) :) that may be a sign!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lol. Well thanks good to know! I hate it! It's really bad for me though. Like the other night I went to sleep around 11 I woke up at midnight and my honey was still up watching TV and I'm like what time is it ... he's like you've only been asleep for an hour so I went back to sleep I woke up at 2 ... I was WIDE AWAKE... I mean wide awake like I felt like I wanted to get out of bed and do something and then I went back to sleep and woke up at 3!!!!!! and then I fell back asleep and woke up at 6 so I had to take my temp an hour earlier and just use the temp adjuster because if I went back to sleep it would have only been an hour of consecutive sleep and to temp you need 3 -4 hours .... 

Ah! Stressing me out! And it's been like that the past couple of nights! And that's not like me. I normally can go to sleep at 11 and not wake up the next morning until 10!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Sunshine7125 said:


> Sure :) its an infertility med. It works similar to Clomid but its less chance of multiples and actually makes the uterine lining thicker than Clomid does which is good for girls like me who don't ovulate on our own :) This is my second pregnancy with it and without it I would probably have never been pregnant. I love it!

I gotcha. I thought it had something to do with breasts cancer! stupid me. Do you continue to take it in your pregnancy or is it just to help conception?
The ideas of multiples is terrifying. I am so scared by it. I go injectibles next month and they are even worse than Clomid for multiples. Its freaking me out.
I know 2 women who had twins and both had babies SO early that all 4 of them nearly died. one baby is still in the hospital and has been there now for 6 months!!! scary business...


----------



## Afamilygal

ashknowsbest said:


> Lol. Well thanks good to know! I hate it! It's really bad for me though. Like the other night I went to sleep around 11 I woke up at midnight and my honey was still up watching TV and I'm like what time is it ... he's like you've only been asleep for an hour so I went back to sleep I woke up at 2 ... I was WIDE AWAKE... I mean wide awake like I felt like I wanted to get out of bed and do something and then I went back to sleep and woke up at 3!!!!!! and then I fell back asleep and woke up at 6 so I had to take my temp an hour earlier and just use the temp adjuster because if I went back to sleep it would have only been an hour of consecutive sleep and to temp you need 3 -4 hours ....
> 
> Ah! Stressing me out! And it's been like that the past couple of nights! And that's not like me. I normally can go to sleep at 11 and not wake up the next morning until 10!!

Oooo... girl. I had that too during my pregnancy. :bunny:


----------



## ashknowsbest

really? This early ? I mean I googled it and found out that some woman do experience insomnia during pregnancy but it's normally because they're getting big and they just can't get comfortable ... idk but then I read something that said it might be because when you're pregnant your heart rate goes up because it has to pump more blood and that can cause you to feel more awake or something ... =\


----------



## Afamilygal

erm... well to be honest, I cant remember. It may have been a little later. but I think I implanted on cd4-5. I had HORRIBLE cramping/backache/nausea. My DR thought I had an appendicitis! :haha:

so lets see... your cd 10? or 11? yes, it might have been around then.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah 10 DPO ... this is just crazy! I want to know already omg!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I want you to test lol... Sorry :)

Afamilygal. You are absolutely right! It's for breast cancer. Its off label use is for infertility :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha ... I want to test too but I don't at the same time .. and I have to go out and get tests because right now all I have is clearblue digi and I don't like those because they always tell my "not pregnant"! Stupid digis! They don't even give me a chance to make up a line in my head!


----------



## Lisa92881

I've been waking up too!!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lol that's the same reason I didn't want the digi's. 

I hope u both have good news very soon :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and another thing. I woke up sweating in the middle of the night.


----------



## Sunshine7125

That can be hormone related??!! I'm sorry but u sound so pregnant. Eeek!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lol. I know I sound pregnant but this happens to me every month. :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

It always sounds really good and then when I take the test it's a bfn!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

yeah, I know that feeling... you and I have been doing this for the same amount of time I think. 15 months? It can get SO depressing... but have hope, hope is important.
get a different test today (not the digital) so its on hand in case you cant handle it anymore and just want to know. 

but if you REALLY hate seeing the BFN then wait until AF is past due to test, then if it is late, there's a good chance you'll only have to see a BFP! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think I'm just going to wait .. I mean there's only 3 more days so it shouldn't be that bad! I've lasted this long, I can wait 3 more days I think .. and yeah I've been doing this almost as long as you ... I'm at 13 months almost 14 now and it is very depressing at times!


----------



## Sunshine7125

It will happen :) I promise. Right when u least expect it. It took me 17 months the first time.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I know it will happen ... but I want it to happen now! Lol! I've been waiting a year and a month, you'd think that'd be enough time ya know?! 

Well, good news is, if I'm not pregnant by next month, my RE told me to come in so we can discuss what's next!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well the good news is your prolactin levels looked good this month!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah and that my prolactin is fine ... =D I just want a baby! I might throw a tantrum!!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lol I can't wait until u test!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Friday :)


----------



## Lisa92881

I might POAS later. Lol. So tempted.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ha do it!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I just have it in my head that I ovulated 2 days earlier than FF says, in which case AF should be here today. :blush:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Then test :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yes do test!!! 

Ultrasound looked good :) thanks for all the support girls


----------



## ashknowsbest

Glad ultrasound looked good! Are you and DH going to find out the sex when possible or are you going to let it be a surprise?


----------



## Lisa92881

I think I might, hehe. :winkwink:

Anyone know the sensitivity of wondfos?


----------



## ashknowsbest

what are wondfos ?


----------



## Sunshine7125

We will find out the sex :) yay yay test!


----------



## ashknowsbest

So you have a boy, you're hoping for a girl right ?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh yeah we want a girl. I think its a boy though :) I'm happy either way


----------



## ashknowsbest

Why do you think it's a boy ?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ah ha the perfect place for me to lurk!

I had my HSG done on the 19th December and I usually ovulate CD14 which was Christmas day. Well according to that the :witch: was due on Sunday, she hasn't arrived yet :blush: Now before you lovelies start screaming :test: I have heard from a few ladies that have said the HSG delayed ovulation???? So I am just too scared to test :( After almost 2 years of failed months I never POAS anymore as I can't face the disappointment.

Were your ovulation dates different to usual? xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mine was the same!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh I just don't know :wacko:

Sore boobs, tired, dizziness, irritable, light headedness BUT I had all of these symptoms when I first came off of the Implant and it was due to a hormone imbalance. I just can't bear to see another :bfn: if you know what I mean.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I know exactly how you feel. I feel that way this cycle ... everything looks good, my chart, my symptoms but I just have this gut feeling I'm not preggo ... sooo I'm going to test on Friday, maybe we can test together!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine - Glad everything looks good!! How far along are you officially? 

Ash - *gasp* I can't believe you don't know what wondfos are! :rofl: A brand name of IC's


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha I don't buy IC's .... I should but I always forget and then when I want to test I don't have them so I just go get FRER's ... I know ridiculous!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Are you going to test Lisa ?


----------



## Lisa92881

Just got home from work but my pee was really diluted so I didn't. Maybe I should wait until tomorrow morning. :shrug:


----------



## Afamilygal

Feisty Fidget said:


> Ah ha the perfect place for me to lurk!
> 
> I had my HSG done on the 19th December and I usually ovulate CD14 which was Christmas day. Well according to that the :witch: was due on Sunday, she hasn't arrived yet :blush: Now before you lovelies start screaming :test: I have heard from a few ladies that have said the HSG delayed ovulation???? So I am just too scared to test :( After almost 2 years of failed months I never POAS anymore as I can't face the disappointment.
> 
> Were your ovulation dates different to usual? xxx

wait! mine was, WAY late! I had no idea that the HSG could do that- I thought there was something new wrong with me... anyone else Ov late after HSG???


----------



## Afamilygal

Lisa92881 said:


> Just got home from work but my pee was really diluted so I didn't. Maybe I should wait until tomorrow morning. :shrug:

how long can you hold it for? (not drinking anything?)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I said it already but I Oed on time ... I haven't heard of it effecting O but I imagine it can ... 

Lisa - Test tomorrow =D I might!


----------



## Lisa92881

I ov'd late, but I always do, so don't go by me! :haha:

Ash - Will you test in the morning with me?! :thumbup:

Afamilygal - I've been super thirsty all day so I've had a lot to drink, so probably not too long. :dohh:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Afamilygal how many days later did you ovulate then usual? I just really don't want to get my hopes up for nothing.

Ash I was going to test Saturday but that would only be allowing for my ovulation being 6 days later then usual. So I may wait a bit longer :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - if OH will let me buy more tests tonight then I will test with you in the AM but he's still at work so I have to wait until he gets back to see if he'll allow me too ... last cycle I went through a lot of them and like I said I only have a digi left! And I hate those, I can't even fake a line!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and Lisa, I think you're like 11 or 12 DPO not 10!


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh and Lisa, I think you're like 11 or 12 DPO not 10!

I know, that's what I'm saying!!! LOL. My LP is always 12 soooooo?!?!!?


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Lisa - if OH will let me buy more tests tonight then I will test with you in the AM but he's still at work so I have to wait until he gets back to see if he'll allow me too ... last cycle I went through a lot of them and like I said I only have a digi left! And I hate those, I can't even fake a line!

I wish I could give you some of my ICs!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think you should def. test tomorrow with or without me, but I will try to get OH to let me buy more tests!!! I'm actually getting cramps right now so I think I'm out ... but I won't know for sure until the witch gets here!


----------



## ashknowsbest

i wish i had some of your ic's!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I think I'm convincing myself that I feel crampy, cause now I'm thinking about it. Haven't felt any all day. Ugh!

Tell your husband I said, "Pleaaaaaaaase!!!"


----------



## ashknowsbest

haha ill try!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

You're going to test tomorrow and if not I'm going to have to get on a train to massachusetts and make you poas! I don't believe FF!


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> haha ill try!!!

OMG I'm nervous. Hahahaha.


----------



## ashknowsbest

dont be nervous!!! but I know it's hard! :haha: I'm nervous too! I'm the one cramping and you're not! you're fine! Just test! Just like I'm going to do ... if we're preggo then that's AWESOME! and if not then there's always valentines day!


----------



## Lisa92881

I probably wouldn't ovulate in time for a valentines day bfp. St patricks day? :)

Seriously, I can't tell if my cramps are real or imagined. Good God. :dohh: Hahaha.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I was just thinking about valentines day and I almost get my period on the 15th of every month so I'm about a 30-31 day cycle so I can try for valentines day and if my period is late then i probably have a valentines day baby!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I sometimes get that way, where I can't tell if my cramps are real or not! I hate that!


----------



## Afamilygal

Feisty Fidget said:


> Afamilygal how many days later did you ovulate then usual? I just really don't want to get my hopes up for nothing.
> 
> Ash I was going to test Saturday but that would only be allowing for my ovulation being 6 days later then usual. So I may wait a bit longer :wacko:

my Ov each cycle varies quite a bit from as early as cd 11 and the latest was cd 17. but last cycle (post HSG) was cd24. (so quite a bit earlier than usual but my LP was shorter too- by about 3 days.)

do you chart?


----------



## Afamilygal

Lisa, why do you think you aren't 10 dpo?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Afamilygal said:


> my Ov each cycle varies quite a bit from as early as cd 11 and the latest was cd 17. but last cycle (post HSG) was cd24. (so quite a bit* earlier* than usual but my LP was shorter too- by about 3 days.)
> 
> do you chart?

Sorry hun do you mean your ovulation was quite a bit later then usual? Slightly confused :wacko:

I usually chart but didn't bother this cycle as we had the hsg originally scheduled for later in my cycle :dohh:


----------



## Afamilygal

Feisty Fidget said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> my Ov each cycle varies quite a bit from as early as cd 11 and the latest was cd 17. but last cycle (post HSG) was cd24. (so quite a bit* earlier* than usual but my LP was shorter too- by about 3 days.)
> 
> do you chart?
> 
> Sorry hun do you mean your ovulation was quite a bit later then usual? Slightly confused :wacko:
> 
> I usually chart but didn't bother this cycle as we had the hsg originally scheduled for later in my cycle :dohh:Click to expand...

whoops, sorry. confusius says what? :wacko:

ok, so: Im not 100% sure when I Ov'd. heres why.

cd16 positive OPK (no high or peak on cbfm) thought I was ov'ing

cd21 had progesterone bloods drawn to see if Ov'd, wasnt sure since my temps never went up. found out the next day that they very low at 1.6- clearly did not Ov.
(cd21-23 had no opks and didn't test)

cd24 tested and got a +OPK and CBFM went up to high (but also had a high temperature for the first time at 98.1)

cd25 temp back down at 97.8 but same readings on OPK and CBFM

cd26 temp back up to 98.1 therefore counted cd25 as Ov date (much later than normal for me by over a week)

LP is normally about 13 days so expected AF was on cd38

cd34 spotting
cd35 AF

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-12-14&mode=a&ts=1326237165&u=


----------



## ashknowsbest

uhm ... afamilygal that's my chart from last month .... lol =D


----------



## Afamilygal

I know :) Im trying to describe my late OV to Feisty Fidget. I was hoping someone might also tell me if they think I Ov on cd23 or cd25. If it was cd 23 then my LP wasnt as short as I thought. My dr is putting me on progesterone suppositories since I thought this cycle's LP was only 10 days. but if it were 12 days then maybe I was jumping the gun a bit and dont need the suppositories?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh haha!!!!sorry I thought you meant to post yours but posted mine! Ooops!


----------



## Afamilygal

could an OPK pick up on the LH surge a few days after? (it was the kind with the smiley face)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I asked my doctor to give me progesterone suppositories also becuase last time they checked my progesterone is was 9 but now that my prolactin is ok I bet my progesterone is okay as well since prolactin suppresses progesterone. I'm probably going to get my progesterone tested next cycle if I'm not pregnant just to make sure it's ok now that my prolactin is okay!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm not sure about the OPK's with my smiley face ... some people do get pos OPK's for a couple of days and not just one day .... so could be!


----------



## Afamilygal

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh haha!!!!sorry I thought you meant to post yours but posted mine! Ooops!

ha ha, you nutter why would I do that!? :haha: yours must have looked like mine for you to think that.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and your chart from last month looks ok ... you had a dip around DPO 4 which is normal because of estrogen ....


----------



## ashknowsbest

and from the looks of it you had an 11-12 day LP ... that's good!


----------



## Afamilygal

ashknowsbest said:


> and from the looks of it you had an 11-12 day LP ... that's good!

huh? it was 10 days.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh yeah .. opps sorry counted the day you got AF on accident!


----------



## ashknowsbest

but either way a 10 day LP isn't bad ...


----------



## Afamilygal

It's not good though. When my nurse heard that it was 10 days she told me the doctor wanted me to go on these suppositories. so anyhoo. we shall see. cant hurt right? so you going to test tomorrow or wait for AF?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah extra progesterone can't hurt! Mine was 9 so maybe I need to be on progesterone supplements! I'm going to wait, honey just got home and I asked him if I could buy some more tests and he really just wants to wait and see if AF shows or not .... Oh and on my way home from work like 30 minutes ago I had some cramps that were familiar .... AF cramps! So, I'm just going to wait ... if my temp is up tomorrow then that's good sign, if not then I'm probably not preggo, just my temps playing a trick on me! Oh and right now I have a headache and Idk if that's due to AF coming or pregnancy but I guess only time will tell. I'm not testing until Friday and that's that! Haha =D


----------



## Afamilygal

ok dokey! well GL all the same!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks! you too!


----------



## Lisa92881

Afamilygal - I had really sharp pains on cd 20 for about an hour, and after that my temp started to rise. I think that may have been my ov day, and I just had a really slow rise. :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think you O'd on CD 20 or 21 too because lots of girls have slow temp rise for O!


----------



## ashknowsbest

and that's why you should test because you're 12 DPO!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, plus I don't think I would ov 3 days after my first positive OPK, it's usually 1 or 2 days for me. Come on Ash, quit getting my hopes up! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thats what i keep telling everybody about my chart!! quit getting my hopes up !! sike i love the girls on here!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

(Patiently) waiting for the BFPs that are coming this month :):):)

Or should I say this week


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> (Patiently) waiting for the BFPs that are coming this month :):):)
> 
> Or should I say this week

:rofl: Enabler!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

yeah sunshine !! enabler! :haha: Oh boy this is going to be a sad thread if these "bfp's" are bfns!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hope they aren't :( I'm so excited for everyone :) 

The Dr started me on progesterone today too


----------



## ashknowsbest

Why did he put you on progesterone?


----------



## Sunshine7125

My spotting. I've been spotting brown for 17 days so I guess for a precautionary measure. I'm not sure :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well it's better to be safe than sorry :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah my stupid insurance wouldn't cover the suppositories


----------



## Lisa92881

Ugh that sucks, how much??

Hope it stops the spotting! Glad your dr is being proactive.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wait so you're taking a pill instead or you paid out of pocket ?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I had to settle for the prometrium pill instead. It was $70. The suppositories were $250!! Crazy! My mom is so sweet. She offered to pay for it. I'm hoping the pill will do the same though


----------



## Afamilygal

$250!! I'm screwed...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Holy crap. That's a lot!!! Do you know why they don't cover the progesterone supplements ?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and your mom does sound so sweet!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

The first kind they gave me was cronine I think I spelled that right and it was $250 but the prometrium may be cheaper?? I'm not sure why they wouldn't cover it. Isn't that ridiculous?


----------



## Sunshine7125

So then they resorted to pills :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Holy crap that's nuts!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I just hope the prometrium pills do what that other stuff was supposed to. Damn insurance. Sorry lol its frustrating


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Bah shes here :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my temp seems to be going down. I'm probably out. Oh well!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Mine too. And got a BFN this morning. Especially sucky after having a lovely dream about getting a BFP. :nope:


----------



## Lisa92881

How weird, my temp today is like exactly the same as my 11 dpo temp last cycle. That can't be a good thing. :dohh:


----------



## lorileigh

My temp seems to be slowing starting to go down. I had some cramps yesterday and I think I'm starting to spot. I'm guessing I'm out too. I guess my next stop is starting the Clomid.


----------



## Afamilygal

Feisty Fidget said:


> Bah shes here :(

oh, I'm sorry :(


----------



## Afamilygal

Lisa92881 said:


> Mine too. And got a BFN this morning. Especially sucky after having a lovely dream about getting a BFP. :nope:

oh Lisa, I am sorry :( I know that is a nasty feeling. Are you ok?



ashknowsbest said:


> Well my temp seems to be going down. I'm probably out. Oh well!!!

sorry Ash... I know how you had gotten your hopes up. :(
for both you, it isn't over til its over! AF's arent due until Friday right? its only Wednesday so you never know!

big round of hugs! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I should have known better but it's ok!!! I'm going snowboarding with my honey this weekend in Vermont and were staying at this lodge with the best margaritas on the mountain. So I can have one after a long day of snowboarding and it will be nice!! Hey maybe I can even visit Lisa while I'm up there lol :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ash that sounds super fun!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I'm sure we'll have fun! And they're getting a lot of snow up there tomorrow night about 4-6 inches so I'm happy and I just have to look on the bright side!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I think that will be a lot of fun and very relaxing.


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:
 

> Yeah I should have known better but it's ok!!! I'm going snowboarding with my honey this weekend in Vermont and were staying at this lodge with the best margaritas on the mountain. So I can have one after a long day of snowboarding and it will be nice!! Hey maybe I can even visit Lisa while I'm up there lol :)


Omg how great would that be?! :) Well your trip sounds like so much fun and just what you'll need IF this isn't your month. Especially the margaritas! I had a pomegranate margarita a few weeks ago and it was sooo good. I have a bottle of wine waiting for me in case AF comes! Haha.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lol it's always nice to have a drink once in a while :) pomegranate martinis are soooo good!!!! I guess you're getting snow where you are too right Lisa? Do you ski or snowboard or anything?


----------



## Lisa92881

I think we're getting rain, which I'm ok with, I don't snowboard or anything. :)

No cramping or anything today, if AF isn't coming and Clomid screwed with my LP, I'm gonna be pissed!! :growlmad:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well ... I've been experiencing some sharp type pain in my lower area .... and I'm not sure what that could be but it's probably just my period getting ready to come and piss me off! 

Oh well, I guess maybe I'll have a drink tonight, I'm almost 100% positive my period is coming and it'll be here tomorrow! 

I'm feeling very wet down there .. sorry TMI! And I'm not sure if that's because AF is coming or because I'm preggo ... does anyone know how CM should be right before AF ?


Sorry again for TMI!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hey Lisa, did you experience any side effects with clomid ... ? I'm pretty sure if I'm not preggo by February my RE is going to put me on clomid ....


----------



## Lisa92881

My only side effect was that I was SO THIRSTY! I was lucky. But I was also on a very low dose. 

I say have a drink. Even if you are pregnant one drink this early won't hurt anything, and it will help you relax. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

True, about the drink tonight but it will also effect my temp tomorrow if I drink .... enough lol.... =\ 

Honey had a real rough day with his son so he's kinda depressed ... and I'm sad that he's sad so ... idk ... but maybe if we have a few drinks together, and watch a movie, it will cheer him up .... 

Who knows! I don't have a child yet so I don't know what it's like when you're children act like they hate you ... =\

I hope I'm as lucky as you on clomid ... the only thing is that I ovulate on my own so I don't know if my RE would really put me on it .... he told me that if I'm not preggo by February to go back to him and we'll discuss what's next ... Idk if that means clomid or IUI or IVF or what .. but thank god if I need any of that like IUI or IVF that my insurance covers up to 6 IUI treatments and up to 4 IVF treatments!


----------



## Lisa92881

Nice! He will probably try Clomid before anything more invasive - or even maybe along with IUI. One of my best friends had been trying for 18 months (regular cycles, everything perfect with her and hubby), and was scheduled to start Clomid with IUI this month, and got her BFP last month!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had egg white cm when I got my BFP. Sorry for tmi. It was whitish color


----------



## ashknowsbest

I know this sounds crazy but I kinda hope my doctor will put me on clomid and do IUI right away only because I'm so sick of waiting for my bfp! 

And IUI isn't really that invasive ... I mean they go into the uterus and put the spermies in that way right ?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I'm having like creamy CM ... I'm pretty sure I'll be getting my period either tomorrow or the next day! Ahh ... oh well!! My chart looked promising but it always deceives me!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Is there a chance your temp can go back up or once it drops is that bad?


----------



## Lisa92881

It can go up, so here's hoping! :)

Ash - I've been searching on FF for charts with late BFPs, like 15dpo. Try it! Hehe. There's some that go up and down and end up in BFP...it's cheering me up a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Angel baby

Lisa92881 said:


> I think we're getting rain, which I'm ok with, I don't snowboard or anything. :)
> 
> No cramping or anything today, if AF isn't coming and Clomid screwed with my LP, I'm gonna be pissed!! :growlmad:

Lisa- I'm not sure if it's my clomid or the trigger but with these 2 meds the past 2 cycles, it's been exactly 15 day LP. It definately sucks being that long but guess it's perfect for implantation so I hope the witch doesn't show for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah Lisa's right. The temps can go back up and people can get really late bfps. I've even seen some people get negative tests all the way into the 20 dpo's. I do have a little hope but I feel out because I normally get this cm that I'm experiencing before AF and I'm getting it now so. I will test if AF is late but if I'm not preggo i won't be surprised.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh ok good to know, thank you. :hugs: So I won't get my hopes up if she doesn't show tomorrow. I guess maybe there's still a few days for implantation to happen, though I feel like it's a little late now! Haha. Oh man.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa if we're not preggo this round then we have each other next month. That's not so bad!!


----------



## Lisa92881

So we better both be in or out!! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yehp that's the only way!!


----------



## Sunshine15

lorileigh said:


> My temp seems to be slowing starting to go down. I had some cramps yesterday and I think I'm starting to spot. I'm guessing I'm out too. I guess my next stop is starting the Clomid.

I'm in the same boat as you lorileigh. I have one blocked tube & my doc just said he's going to start me one clomid next month. Let's hope we get :bfp: soon after :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

My honey just made me laugh. I showed him my chart and he's like honey you're still in it unless AF shows. He's great!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Haha good for him! My husband is like....so up is a good thing?! Haha poor guy doesn't get why I drive myself nuts with this, and right about now I'm not so sure either!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah it all does seem a little obsessive ... Charting and testing so early and the whole ttc thing but when you want a child so bad it's very hard to not obsess over it. I get so mad at my re office sometimes because I want to have results right away and if they don't call me ASAP with results I freak but I can't help it. I want to know everything!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshine15 said:


> lorileigh said:
> 
> 
> My temp seems to be slowing starting to go down. I had some cramps yesterday and I think I'm starting to spot. I'm guessing I'm out too. I guess my next stop is starting the Clomid.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you lorileigh. I have one blocked tube & my doc just said he's going to start me one clomid next month. Let's hope we get :bfp: soon after :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sunshine, Ive been fighting a blocked tube. Clomid is great but very hormonal. I'm on my 3rd round and I think the symptoms get worse each month. Good luck to you!


----------



## Lisa92881

Woke up to a temp drop and AF. :cry: I was so hopeful this month, between the Clomid, HSG, getting polyps removed, and perfectly timed BD. But nope. :nope:

Silver lining is that Clomid worked, and gave me my shortest cycle since beginning TTC in October 2010.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry about AF and temp drop but yay for the clomid working and giving you a shorter cycle :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you. At least AF showed up right away and didn't make me wait all day. My bottle of wine is now in the fridge so it will be ready when I get home from work.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well that sounds nice!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww Lisa no!! Dang AF! Well it took me 5 times on Femara this time so it will happen for you!!

What about you Ash?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I had a little temp rise again this morning ... my boobs and nipples are still really sore and I expected to see AF this morning and nothing ... not even cramps soo ... I'm going to test tomorrow morning I think .. idk if I really want to though ... I know it sounds crazy but I kinda wanna wait until I'm like 17 DPO that way I know for sure AF is late and I don't get a BFN when it's really a BFP ... 

I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I'm still not sleeping right!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay! That's good you had a temp rise! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks sunshine ... I'm hoping too! OH wanted to dance in bed last night and I told him no because normally if I dance in bed before AF it like prompts her to come early so he's frustrated but oh well! I want to spare myself disappointment for as long as I can!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lol I understand! That always brings my period on!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah ... me too, that's why I refused! I'm feeling great today about the whole TTC thing! My boobs are still very sore and usually by now they're not hurting anymore! They even look bigger and swollen!


----------



## Sunshine7125

That's a real good sign!!


----------



## Leese

Hi girls,

Just to say i got my letter from the hospital and i'll be put on the 6 week waiting list for HSG as soon as i've had 21 day bloods and my OH has had SA done.

The ball is rolling! :D

All 5 day bloods came back normal, although im still paranoid! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

leese - that's awesome! at least the ball is rolling!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yes great news!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so I'll do a tiny update .... I have to pee like every 20 min! it's not a lot when I go but I just have the urge to pee very often! It's so annoying, it kinda feels like I have a UTI without the hurting when I actually go!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had that too!! A few days after I found out


----------



## Lisa92881

Well yesterday was mostly spotting but AF is definitely here today!! If this cycle goes like last cycle (which is better!!) I could test on valentines day!! :cloud9: How perfect would that be!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Perfect valentines day present!! 

AFM - my period is still not here. Still no dip in temperature. And I'm feeling exhausted!!! today!!! Oh and we're driving to Vermont and its snowing so bad already!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Wow, are you going to test??


----------



## ashknowsbest

I am going to test. Possibly while we're in Vermont and possibly on Tuesday when we get back. OH really wants me to wait until we get back but idk if I can wait that long. If my temp is up tomorrow I definitely have to test but I have to go out and get tests because I don't have any!! Oh and I'm nervous too so I'm putting off testing :/. I had a dream about me having a daughter last night.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ash has fertility friend mentioned a triphasic chart? I think you implanted 7dpo :flower: x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah it did. It said possibly triphasic cd 24 I think it is. Whatever's 7 dpo. Yeah it did mention it. :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg ash your chart looks soooo good!! Have a great weekend trip!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I hope this is it for you :) Good luck!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks Lisa. I'll try!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I wish FF didn't automatically make my chart 40 days long (it goes by the average of the last few cycles I guess) -- this cycle will NOT be that long!! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

tested today bfn but still no temp drop and still not AF ... so I guess I'm just in limbo right now waiting to figure out if I'm going to get my period or a BFP later .... 

Not really sad about it either ... I wish it was a BFP but now I can go in the hot tub and have a drink while on vacation so ... I guess I just have to look at the bright side of things for now =D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Maybe you implanted late? I did


----------



## ashknowsbest

Who knows ? I'm not trying to really worry that much about it to be honest ... I mean I really wanted this to be it, but it didn't happen this time and hopefully it will happen next month and if not then I'll be going to my doctor to see what our next options are =D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well enjoy your evening! The drinks sound good!! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

lol yeah I will =D 

thanks for being there for me through all of this and hopefully ill get my bfp and we can talk about fun baby things!


----------



## Lisa92881

I can't wait to talk about baby things and not stupid ttc things!! :haha:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww your welcome sweety :) You have been very supportive as well :) I love this site! Your time is coming I promise. Everything has improved lately on your levels so it should happen anytime now :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

yes it should but my period should also be regulated .... weird!! i love this site too its awesome! and im happy your pregnancy is going good =) and i cant wait til i can see pictures of your precious once she/he is born


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks :) I'm hoping the spotting stops soon so I could enjoy it more. I'm jealous of the hot tub :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lol ... I ended up not going in the hot tub because I'm getting waves of nausea ... don't know why but it was a long day snowboarding and I hurt my knee so ... who knows maybe I'm just really tired and need some rest!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well get some rest. We will see what tomorrow brings :) AF stay away!! Hope your knee feels better!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well knee feels better but my muscles are still sore and I got a temp dip this morning do hopefully AF will come today or tomorrow and I can get onto next month :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Fingers crossed for next month!! It's going to happen :)


----------



## Lisa92881

This cycle will be it for us ash!! Bring on the valentines day BFPs!! :)

How's it going sunshine? Progesterone helping at all? Any side effects from it??


----------



## Monalissa

Hi....I hope no one minds me jumping in to ask a question. My obgyn is sending me for an HSG this cycle. I've been spotting since Friday and I'm pretty sure AF will be here full force today. If I go for the test next Monday it will be cd 9 when I usually get my surge. If I go Friday it's only cd 6 but I should be done with AF by Tuesday with some spotting after. When would you try to schedule for? That's if they even let me schedule it for CD 6.....


----------



## Afamilygal

Monalissa, I would call on cd1 and they will tell you the best times (and available times) they can set up the HSG... They try to schedule it between AF and before Ov. mine have always been between days 7-10. even if you are spotting a teeny bit, the test will still work but they people who schedule it will answer all your questions. GL! 

and to lisa and Ash- sorry this wasnt your months, :( I was really rooting for you guys! but Cherub Valentines babies it will be! :)

btw, Lisa- you are on Clomid right? may I ask- does it affect the quality of your cm at all?
I have heard it can sort of 'dry' it out a bit? I hear that Femara doesn't do that as much so I thought I would ask here since some of you ladies have experience with both of these drugs.

Thanks!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - I really hope you're right!!!


----------



## Monalissa

Thanks Afamilygal! I believe they said cd 8-10 but I'm not sure I would take an appointment later than cd 8 since I O early. I don't want to give up a month of trying, you know? I'm not sure AF will be here today after all. I'm back to lightly spotting brown.


----------



## Afamilygal

Monalissa- be sure to mention that to them, it could make a difference on when they schedule it. GL! :)


----------



## Monalissa

I will! I'm so nervous that I can't wait to get it over with.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck with the HSG Monalissa . My name is Alissa lol thought ur screename was cool!!

The progesterone makes me feel dizzy and tired :( but its worth it


----------



## Angel baby

Sorry Ash and Lisa! Hopefully this will be the month. 

Afamily- Clomid has dried up cervical mucous and is less for some women. Others it doesn't affect. It didn't affect me but it is not clear and thick which is what clomid will do. I bought some conceive plus lube for this month to maybe help it. I won't be doing IUI to bypass the cervix this month so I figured the lube might help the hostility for it.


----------



## Lisa92881

Afamilygal - I have never gotten a ton of CM so that wasn't much different for me my first round of Clomid. I did still get some watery though and one tiny instance of EWCM (I've read that quality is more important than quality, as far as that's concerned, haha). I just go by what's on my undies, I don't "go in" and check. :haha: I've also used conceive plus, we have it on hand just in case!


----------



## Monalissa

Sunshine7125 said:


> Good luck with the HSG Monalissa . My name is Alissa lol thought ur screename was cool!!
> 
> The progesterone makes me feel dizzy and tired :( but its worth it

Very cool! My name is Lisa but I got into the habit of spelling it with the double "s" because it's usually taken with 1. A H&H 9 months to you! 

My HSG is scheduled for Friday. AF did come on yesterday and she's practically gone already today. This place says cd 8-10 but the other location they're affiliated with says 2-7 days after your period is done, which is more than enough time for me to have it Friday.

Of course it would be lovely to have a HSG baby, but I'm not holding out hope since I am not taking Clomid this month. I O on my own but not strong enough. Did you ladies take something before the HSG for the pain?


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh yay another Lisa!! :)

I took 3 aleve about an hour before, which is what my doctor recommended. I didnt feel any pain at all. Good luck!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I took 4 ibuprofen didn't feel anything either :)


----------



## Monalissa

Hehe....Lisa is a good name! :thumbup:

Thanks, I really hope I am one of the lucky ladies who has no pain! Because I am a wuss. LOL One more question, is it typical to get results on the spot? I know my OBGYN said he would call me to see how we'll proceed. I'm hoping I don't have to wait for results until then!


----------



## Sunshine7125

If you have a nice xray tech they will let you know what they see but I had to wait a week to get final results from the Dr


----------



## southaspen

I had an HSG before I O'd last month. No BFP but doing IUI this month and hoping those tubes are still wide open!! Good Luck All!!


----------



## southaspen

My RE did mine and gave us results immediately. The only part that "hurt" was when he cleaned my cervix before the procedure. Ouch!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah the cervix part did hurt :( I remember now!


----------



## Monalissa

Ugh....I hope I get a nice tech! Waiting for test results is the worst.

Good luck with your IUI, *southaspen*!


----------



## mandy123

iv been ttc for 4 years.. i had the hsg done 2 weeks ago and it was clear .. just woundering it is possible that there was some minor blockage that cant be picked up on the screen... is there still a good chance for BFP even if mu tubes were clear???


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sometimes the dye will clear out some minor blockage if there was any. If your tubes are clear that's a great sign. It is very possible to get a BFP. If you continue to try and have no luck, you may want to make sure you are ovulating or have your hubby checked out. Best of luck hun! I tried for 17 months and we figured out I wasn't ovulating.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hey sunshine were you getting your period regularly even though you weren't ovulating?


----------



## mandy123

thanks for your comment sunshine :) i guess im just really counting on this HSG as iv had my day 21 tests done whiched showed i am ovulating..my bloods done my hubby was checked and everything is coming back clear which i know is great but at the same time frustrating :/


----------



## Lisa92881

Check out my cough drop wrapper. It made me smile, and I actually saved it. All the little quotes are very appropriate!!

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1326913807.jpg


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ash yeah they still came on time. Some months before my son I had to have provera to start my period but it was rare.

Mandy that's great news!!! Yay!

Lisa I love the wrapper :)


----------



## MarineLady

mandy123 said:


> iv been ttc for 4 years.. i had the hsg done 2 weeks ago and it was clear .. just woundering it is possible that there was some minor blockage that cant be picked up on the screen... is there still a good chance for BFP even if mu tubes were clear???

I went in to see my doctor today. He's getting me scheduled in for an hsg for next cycle. My doctor is great at explaining things that I don't know much about and what he said was that even if there is no recognizable blockage, sometimes the tubes can be saggy or kinky and the dye from the hsg can actually help to fill and smooth them out allowing a better path for the little spermies. 

My dh and I have been trying for a year now and I am very excited for this next month. I am having my cd 3 and cd 21 bloods done next cycle, as well as the hsg. Soooo relieved to just know that we are moving in a hopeful direction! 

When is af due for you?


----------



## mandy123

MarineLady said:


> mandy123 said:
> 
> 
> iv been ttc for 4 years.. i had the hsg done 2 weeks ago and it was clear .. just woundering it is possible that there was some minor blockage that cant be picked up on the screen... is there still a good chance for BFP even if mu tubes were clear???
> 
> I went in to see my doctor today. He's getting me scheduled in for an hsg for next cycle. My doctor is great at explaining things that I don't know much about and what he said was that even if there is no recognizable blockage, sometimes the tubes can be saggy or kinky and the dye from the hsg can actually help to fill and smooth them out allowing a better path for the little spermies.
> 
> My dh and I have been trying for a year now and I am very excited for this next month. I am having my cd 3 and cd 21 bloods done next cycle, as well as the hsg. Soooo relieved to just know that we are moving in a hopeful direction!
> 
> When is af due for you?Click to expand...



thanks for your comment MarineLady :) .. my doctor didnt explain about the sagging or the kinking of the tubes so that is great to hear.. it gives me a little bit more hope :) .. my last af was the 29th of dec and i have on average a 31 day cycle .. although i am excited to see what will happen next week i am also nervous and worried it will be a BFN :nope:

i wish u the best of luck on your journey and thanks again :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies. I just scheduled my HSG for 1/30. I am actually still waiting on AF to arrive, but I'm spotting so I think she'll be here by tomorrow, which would make 1/30 CD 10. I am very nervous about having this test - mainly anxious about the potential pain. My DH can't be there - he will be across the country for business that day. :-( I'm going to have to get myself home (a 90+ minute commute) afterwards, all alone - really hope I'm not hurting. I hope this helps our chances - so far everything else looks normal. DH's SA was OK, and I'm ovulating (verified by charting and CD 1 test, progesterone was 17). Feel like this must be a tube and/or implantation/lining problem...??


----------



## Sunshine7125

The pain isn't bad at all :) its just a little uncomfortable. I hope you get great results :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sunshine.  I have had horrible AF cramps in the past, and the RN at the RE's office (wow, that was a LOT of abbreviations), warned me and said it'll be like the worst AF cramps you've ever had - which were totally debilitating!!

I also had a culposcopy (actually 2), and I had very bad cramping after one of them, and so I'm just very nervous. I'm going to take 2-3 advil before, and I'm going to also take a vicodin (I have a stash that I use for my occasional migraine). Hoping that will do the trick.


----------



## DaisyQ

Wait - do you have a HSG baby!! Just noticed you are prego with an OLIVE!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I believe I owe some of it to the HSG :) and the rest to the Femara. I really think the HSG helped us conceive! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Good to know. I was wondering if we should start interventions after the HSG to maximize our chances... This will be cycle 7...


----------



## Sunshine7125

I wish you luck! :) we tried 17 mos the first time :(


----------



## Lisa92881

There's going to be lots more HSG babies soon. :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

How's it going Lisa?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey! It's going pretty well, just waiting (not so patiently) to ov! Hehe. I'll start opks and BD early next week.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay!! It's flying by!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah it is actually! I hope to ov maybe next weekend!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Great!! I'm praying this is the month!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks. :hugs: How are things with you? Anything new or exciting going on?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I had my HSG scan done 10 days ago. I think I OVed about 4 days earlier than usual!! Is it poss for HSG to bring OV date forward? 

Well hoping for BFP this month!


----------



## Sunshine7125

The HSG messed my whole cycle up in Oct lol so im sure its possible :) good luck!

Lisa nothing new here just praying to get out of the first trimester so I can quit worrying as much.


----------



## skweek35

Thanks sunshine! 
I was starting to think I was imagining the changes in my body, as so many others were saying that it cant change our cycle. 

2 weeks will fly by hun!! Have you had a scan yet?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had a scan at 8 weeks. My little bean measured on track and the hb was 160 :)


----------



## Lisa92881

I just read that and was like - 2 weeks? It can't only be 2 weeks til she is in 2nd tri! Then I checked your ticker and omg! Can't believe how fast it's going by! You are literally 2 days behind my friend Kristen, she was 10 weeks on Friday! Yay for August babies, my husband is one. :)


----------



## Angel baby

Yay Sunshine your coming along!!!!!

Lisa- Where are you at in your cycle?

I'm 1dpo today and little hopeful this month because I'm pretty sure I ovulated on my good open tube side. I'm not 100% because I wasn't monitored this month with ultrasounds but I had pains last night on both sides that were pretty strong so I'm thinking there is follie on each side! We have been having a sexathon this weekend! LOL! Might have to do it one more time this morning since the egg is released and good till tonight maybe!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hooray for ov on your good side!!! :happydance: Hope the TWW goes by quickly and ends in a BFP!

I'm cd 10 (already! woohoo!). It's so nice being on Clomid and being able to relax (sorta) and know that ov is coming relatively soon. It was so awful with my long cycles not knowing when or if it would happen! I'm going to start OPKs today, I can't wait to POAS again! Haha. BD will begin tomorrow, since hubby is going to the Patriots playoff game today and probably won't be up for BD when he gets home. I hope to ov next weekend, or at least by the end of the month! I want to test on Valentines Day! :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good Luck ladies! I feel so hopeful this month for everyone! It's time and everyone deserves to get their little bean!!

I am still in the danger zone I know but are miscarriages after 10 weeks very common? I still worry about losing the little one!


----------



## skweek35

I really dont know what DPO I am at the mo. All I know is that I OVed sometime at the beginning of last week - I think it was about Monday or Tuesday which would put me at about 5DPO. In some way I wish I hadnt given my last 7 OPK tests away. 
So at least another 5 days before I could start testing. 
Lets see if I can hold out testing till the 6th when I originally wanted to test. 

FXed we get loads of BFP's this next month.


----------



## DaisyQ

Officially cd 1 today. HSG on cd 9. Will will be able to try in the days afterwards?? Or will this be a wasted cycle?


----------



## Sunshine7125

You will be able to try this cycle :) good luck


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi ladies I have been stalking the thread a bit as I just had an HSG this past Tuesday. 

For me the procedure was extremely painful but I neglected to take any meds before hand. i think it would have been a lot more tolerable had I had some Advil in me!

Anyway I am also hoping for an HSG baby! I am not taking clomid this cycle, but in the past had taken two rounds of 50 mg of clomid. Both tubes were open as well !


Best wishes all!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck Ashley! Thank you sunshine. Hoping I rebound quickly, so we can start soon after the HSG. I ovulated on cd 15 last cycle, and was hoping to o early (for me) again this time. much prefer the shorter cycles!!


----------



## DaisyQ

And thanks Ashley for sharing your experiences. I'm going to Advil load!


----------



## Sunshine7125

You should be able to bd the next day :) that's what they told me


----------



## DaisyQ

Great! The only thing they said to me when making the appointment is not to BD for 2 days beforehand.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh ok well sounds like your going to a good place :) just be prepared for a little spotting. I got pregnant the second month after mine. The month I had it my cycle was whacko so we didnt even try.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had mine done Oct 28th


----------



## DaisyQ

I think I will pursue some sort of "help" for my cycle after the HSG (cycle 8). This cycle (7) I guess we'll just see what happens naturally, but since there is increased fertility for 3 months after, I want to take advantage of that, so I guess I'll talk to the doc about our options (meds alone, vs meds and IUI??)


----------



## hello_kitty

What is HSG and how did someone get a BFP 1 dpo?


----------



## Lisa92881

They told me no BD for 2 days, but after that we could continue to try that cycle. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Lisa. I hope we can resume soon after, since I will be in fertile days by then!

hello_kitty, HSG is short for hysterosalpingogram, which is a radiological study, examining the uterus and fallopian tubes. A catheter is inserted through the cervix into the uterus, and dye is injected into the uterus. The radiologist is then able to tell if there are any abnormalities in the uterus (fibroids, etc.) and if the fallopian tubes are open or blocked. Sometimes this procedure can open the tubes if blocked. 

Not sure who said they got a BFP at one day DPO, but that sounds unlikely.


----------



## mommybear1977

I am hoping for an HSG baby but it seems like this month has been so chaotic that we did not put our full effort into TTC. Maybe I needed the time off, this has been a long year of TTC and I was getting burned out. I guess we will see if the days we tried will be will be our positive!!


----------



## AshleyLK

Next cycle my doctor is putting me on clomid again and if I have good size follicles on cd 13, she is going to give me a shot to make me ovulate.i hope all of this combined with the recent HSG will do the trick!


----------



## DaisyQ

HSG question...

I'm in a quandry... So my HSG is Monday, and I read in my book that you should ask for this contrast dye lipiodol, to be flushed in at the end, as it enhances fertility (even more, beyond a regular HSG). So of course I called the radiologist where I'm having it done, and OF COURSE they do not use that dye. I then spoke to their technician about it, and didn't get anywhere. I then called my RE's office and the RN said that there is not enough conclusive evidence yet for them to recommend that I seek out a radiologist that does it that way, but that if it's something I want to do, go for it. Then I spoke to my brother in law, who IS a radiologist and performs these things and he said it really doesn't matter, and no one uses that dye any more anyway. Harumph. Frustrating. There are relatively recent studies (2004, 2008) that say it works BETTER, but unless I want to cancel my appointment and start over, and find a radiologist who uses it, I guess I'm not going to get it done that way. My bro in law did give me the name of a radiologist in NY he knows, so I guess I could call over there tomorrow and ask them about it? Or am I being CRAZY?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I don't know what kind of dye they used on me but I got pregnant the next cycle :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I just wish I knew what to do... I mean I'm going to get the HSG no matter what, but now I wonder if I should hold off until next cycle so I can find someone that does it this other way...


----------



## Lisa92881

I would just do it if I were you. I think a lot of the time it's the actual flushing of the tubes that is beneficial, not necessarily the type of dye that's used. But that's just me. :) I know what it's like to get an idea in your head and need to do something about it, especially when it comes to TTC! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Lisa. Apparently the oil used in the this particular contrast dye helps combat autoimmune response which then helps implantation. I guess I can always get the HSG done for diagnostic purposes on Monday, and then if I need IUI or something down the road, they can (maybe) flush the tubes again at that point, pre IUI.


----------



## DaisyQ

Here is a link to one of the studies, and I attached another one. Just in case any one else is ever interested in this issue..

https://www.biolreprod.org/cgi/content/meeting_abstract/78/1_MeetingAbstracts/214-c
 



Attached Files:







FLUSH trial.full.pdf
File size: 98.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FitzBaby

Cam I join you ladies? Had my HSG done this morning. Have been TTC #2 for Bout 10 months. Really hoping for an HSG baby!!! Cd 7 swill start opks this weekend.


----------



## DaisyQ

How did it go fitzbaby?? Not to painful I hope?


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!!
If this cycle does not work out, I will be scheduling an HSG as well...doctors orders. 
I have heard mixed reviews on the pain...hopefully I dont have to do it, but I would like to be prepared. What am I in for?


----------



## DaisyQ

I will let you know how mine goes on Monday. Seems like everyone has a different experience. For some there is mild discomfort, for others really bad pain. I'm going to take 2-3 advil beforehand, and also 1/2 of a vicodin!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!!!!
> If this cycle does not work out, I will be scheduling an HSG as well...doctors orders.
> I have heard mixed reviews on the pain...hopefully I dont have to do it, but I would like to be prepared. What am I in for?

Hey lady! I had no pain (and I'm a big baby so I was freaked out), just some pressure and an occasional pinch. They had a hard time getting the catheter in so it took even longer and there was more poking aroundthan usual, and I was fine. I took 3 aleve an hour before, which my dr recommended.


----------



## Sunshine7125

How's it going girls?


----------



## AshleyLK

Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!!!!
> If this cycle does not work out, I will be scheduling an HSG as well...doctors orders.
> I have heard mixed reviews on the pain...hopefully I dont have to do it, but I would like to be prepared. What am I in for?

 Some people say they don't feel anything however others say it is excruciatingly painful. I would just use some precautions and take some pain meds one hour or so beforehand. You will be fine!


----------



## Stinas

I hear all different things. Hopefully this cycle works out, if not, off I go to officially join you ladies. 
My mother had one 30 years ago and got preg with my brother(her first) right away. I asked doc if it was hereditary but she said no. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## FitzBaby

DaisyQ said:


> How did it go fitzbaby?? Not to painful I hope?

Hi! Honestly I was FREAKED out. It was not too bad. Bits of pain and cramping but was over super quickly. The most discomfort was having to wear a pad all day yesterday! I hate pads. Back to normal today so really it's not that bad. I did take 2 Tylenol before hand so that may have helped me.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Fitz. I hate pads too! It sucks that you can't wear a tampon instead. I wonder why that is.... when did they say you can resume intercourse?


----------



## Monalissa

I didn't have any pain, discomfort yes, but no actual pain. And I'm a wuss! They couldn't get the balloon to stay in because my cervix opening was large at the time of the test, so that took some extra manipulation which was probably the most uncomfortable part of the test.

I'm kinda freaking out. Last month on 100 mgs of Clomid I never detected my surge but AF came on time with a 24 day cycle. However, it was VERY light, lasting less than a day and not as heavy. Usually I have heavy flow for 2 days. This month I'm on a break from Clomid, it's CD 13 and no surge (usually get it CD 9/10) AND I think AF might be coming. I had very little spotting after the HSG, which stopped earlier in the week. As of last night spotting picked up even heavier than it was with some bright red when I wiped this morning. Now I'm back to brown with cramping. Has anyone experience anything like this after the HSG?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I'm now waiting to test, or AF to arrive. Only have 1 test left so really dont want to waste it. 
I might have to wait till after Feb 4th to test as that is the latest date I will expect AF.


----------



## FitzBaby

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Fitz. I hate pads too! It sucks that you can't wear a tampon instead. I wonder why that is.... when did they say you can resume intercourse?

Today! Only a one day break. But I am only on cd8 today so we will wait to start until at least cd 10. DHs sperm count in low so it's best to wait with him to get as many in on the first round if that makes sense.


----------



## DaisyQ

Makes total sense. My Dh's count was OK (79 million concentration), but the morphology is pretty poor (6% normal) so we are in a similar boat and are trying to go every other day. This cycle I think I might make him hold out two days before our first round!


----------



## MandyBoo

I'm going for my HSG test on Thursday... I'm a little nervous but reading about all of your experiences has me so much more at ease! GL and Baby Dust everyone!


----------



## FitzBaby

Yea, I am definitely making dh wait until I get an almost positive opk. I find this interesting. My doc advised IUI inventually and gave me a print out that said for the most accurate opk reading take your second pee of the day, one hour after you wake up.

mandyboo, I made the mistake of googling HSG ... Not a good idea! It's really not that bad


----------



## DaisyQ

I am obsessive, and do the CBFM and opks. Once I get a high in the CBFM, I start doing opks in the afternoon or evening. Once it looks like it's fading in, I start doing an opk in the afternoon AND evening! So I generally pinpoint my surge pretty closely. I usually start to surge the afternoon or evening before my monitor gives me a peak.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, I went cold turkey with OPK's this last month and now think I must have missed my surge this cycle. Feels like AF is about to get me. Feeling really crampy. GGRR


----------



## DaisyQ

It's over! It was pretty painful, like one big, long, horrible AF cramp, but then it was over. My tubes are clear and uterus looks good. The radiologist was SO nice, I loved him. He reminded me of my grandpa, in a nice way, not a creepy way. He was probably in his 70s, and just so sweet to me. They put a pillow under my butt that he called the "tushy cushy." How cute is he?? After it was over, he was telling me how I would be feeling and giving me instructions and at the end he goes, "and one more thing - send me a baby picture in November!". He also told me that my fertility doctor is responsible for 3 of his grandchildren. So I'm feeling really good about my re right about now! 

Feel fine now except for the occasional twinge. I'm spotting some, but not too bad I dont think.


----------



## Lisa92881

Daisy - That's awesome!! :happydance: Glad it went well. Did your dr refer you to the FS or did you seek him/her out on your own? I noticed you've been TTC since August which isn't "that long" (forgive me for saying that, I hope you know what I mean!)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - Congrats! Happy everything went well! When I had my HSG I took pain medication and I still felt the pain during the procedure but it is over very quickly!


----------



## DaisyQ

I know what you mean - no offense taken! We sought him out on our own (a friend referred me). After 6 months of perfectly timed sex and no bfp, I thought we should get checked out, considering our ages (34 and 42). I didn't want to wait too long since fertility takes another dip after 35.


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohh, I see. I hear you about the age thing, I'm 30 and still sometimes feel "old" in the world of TTC! :dohh:


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear you! It's depressing, isn't it! And I thought it was really just the woman's age that mattered, but I've been doing some reading, and male fertility also takes a dive with age. My husband's SA wasn't all that great. I'm thinking it really might be more him than me at this point.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry to butt in but I was watching TV the other day and this show came on with Dr. Oz and it was about having children when you're older. It amazed me at the rates of like down syndrome and stuff as women get older! I'm not trying to make anyone feel down about their age but my mom gives me a hard time sometimes that I want a child and I'm 23 but considering the issues that I'm facing now, and all of the statistics about having children at an older age, I'm happy I'm starting now!


----------



## Stinas

Daisy - Thats wonderful that it went smoothly and the doc made you feel super comfy. How nice of him to say send me a pic in nov. Makes everything just feel better! 

About the whole age thing...im 27...dh is 33....and I even feel "old" sometimes...especially reading how much the percentage goes down after even as young as 25! All these years in school and I never ever learned any of this stuff. I always thought this was a perfect age to start...maybe I should have started earlier? Even DH said the same..."if I only knew it would take this long" lol 
Oh well...I guess its all luck in a way.


----------



## DaisyQ

I know.... I feel like the way it's going, with everyone getting married later and later, and our stressful lives, and all the environmental toxins, in 100 years, everyone will be conceived by IVF and natural conception will be like this rare thing - like in a sci fi movie.


----------



## DaisyQ

You know - men's sperm counts have gone down dramatically over the years - probably due to stress and all the environmental toxins.


----------



## Stinas

Daisy - you have a huge point!!! I never knew all this stuff...really thought it would be easy all these years! crazy! I also just started noticing how many people around me do have problems ttc. I feel like its a secret world and you only know about these things once you try for a while.


----------



## DaisyQ

SO true!!! Unfortunately it is all to easy for teenagers. Grrr. That drives me crazy, seeing 16 year olds with their broods that they can't even take care of, while I can't get knocked up at all.


----------



## Stinas

You can say that again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Today on the news I saw a lady the dropped off her 2 & 3 year old off onto the side of the street and just left! Can you believe it!?! Cute little things too! Then I go off to read a thread that the lady just had twins and cant stand to look at them, they are ugly and if she was not breast feeding she would just leave in the middle of the night and not come back! Like WTF are you kidding me?! Give them to me! 

Sorry for the rant...but yeah, crazy how things happen. I just believe all of this will make us better mothers. I really do truly believe it.


----------



## skweek35

Daisy - So glad to hear your HSG scan went well!!! 
The Dr who did my scan also told me that I have a much better chance of getting pregnant in the next 3 months!!! 
Here we go - BFP's all round!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I really hope so! DYING for that bfp, just DYING for it!


----------



## skweek35

DaisyQ said:


> I really hope so! DYING for that bfp, just DYING for it!

Join the club!! Been 11 months that we have been TTCing now! Time for a BFP!!!


----------



## Stinas

Well....looks like I will be joining you ladies soon! Temp shot down today and starting to spot...AF most likely due in the am. Time to make apts!


----------



## Angel baby

Wow! I came back to this page and have no clue where to start! Lol! Goodluck to all of you going for hsg or have had one. Sorry for any who had bad results. I definately know how how that feels. I haven't read up because there are so many pages to go back and eventually will.

Ash- how are you and where are you at?

Lisa- how about you?

Sunshine- is everything going ok and has the bleeding stopped I hope?

As for everyone else, any BFP yet from y'all?


----------



## Stinas

Ladies I have a question...AF should be here by tom. My doc gave me a prescription this month for an HSG....when should I call to make an apt? Should I just do it tom or wait until AF is over? Also, I was planning on doing soy again this cycle, is it ok to still take it?


----------



## DaisyQ

Call tomorrow - these places sometimes have limited availability. I actually made my appointment before AF even showed up! You are supposed to go sometime between CD 6 and CD 10 (after AF leaves but before O). Call tomorrow!

I have no idea about soy, but I imagine it's fine to keep taking it. I did not take my fish oil or baby aspirin so this cycle, because I was worried about excess bleeding after the HSG. But soy is not a blood thinner, so I guess it's fine?


----------



## DaisyQ

Double post


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh. Thought my spotting from the HSG was over, but I guess not. I had some red blood last night, which seemed to stop, and just a tiny bit of residual brown cm today, but just now I am back to red blood. . I am also a little crampy. I hope this doesn't mess up my cycle or fertility this month. I feel like my lining is breaking down. Not good for implantation.[/QUOTE]


----------



## emzy_11

I got my BFP early Jan after having an HSG early Dec. I ovulated late on CD 26 so im def giving some credit to the HSG.


----------



## Stinas

Congrats emzy!!!!

Daisy - thanks for the info!!! I will call Tom!! I need to get my butt in gear. I am not a fan of doctors so I always put things off but enough is enough.


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats emzy!

Did you have much bleeding after your HSG? I thought I just had a small amount of spotting that stopped, but now (2 days later) I have bright red light flow. :-(


----------



## Angel baby

I had quite a bit of bleeding for 2-3 days after the hsg. It was rather annoying. Mostly spotting after the 1st day. My clinic said it was ok.

Congrats on BFP! I'm on my 3rd cycle after the hsg and still no BFP.


----------



## Angel baby

I had quite a bit of bleeding for 2-3 days after the hsg. It was rather annoying. Mostly spotting after the 1st day. My clinic said it was ok.

Congrats on BFP! I'm on my 3rd cycle after the hsg and still no BFP.


----------



## ashknowsbest

angel baby - I'm doing okay! Just been taking a very relaxed approach this cycle. My OH was out of town but he's back and I'm pretty sure I'm getting ready to O or I O'd yesterday. I missed taking my temp this morning because OH and I went out last night and didn't get home until really early in the morning! I'm also getting ready to move in the next month or so, so I've been really busy with that. I'm kind of happy having something else going on besides TTC because it keeps my mind off of it! 

How are you doing?!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Angel Baby. Still bleeding (heavier than I'd like) over here (2 days after HSG). I think I am also having some EWCM, but can't tell because of the bleeding. Grr. I wish it would just stop. I am nervous this month will be a wash because of all this bleeding. I wonder what the bleeding is from? Is it the uterine lining breaking down, or cervix or what?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Angel - Not much going on here, waiting to ov and trying not to freak out that I won't this cycle. :coffee:

Stinas - Yes call asap, there's only a small window they will do the hsg in.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Are u doing the OPKs?


----------



## Stinas

I will call and schedule in the am. I called and scheduled CD 3 bloodwork for friday. 
Im proud of myself for actually doing it!


----------



## Angel baby

Daisy- I was a little concerned about the bleeding to because their version of spotting and mine were two different things. They do flush it pretty hard so I'm sure it cleans the inside out and anything loose pretty good and I did have a sonogram after mine and my uterine lining was ok. DH and I did BD during the fertile window and I was still lightly bleeding. Like I said I didn't get BFP that cycle though but I think it's me and not cause the hsg.

Ash- I have been looking at houses and has kept me occupied until now! Lol! Hope it sneaks in on you due to the distractions to relax you!

Lisa- I see your on another 25mg clomid. Did you ovulate last cycle on the 25mg?

Sunshine- I dint know if I missed it but did you say if your bleeding stopped? Have you heard the heartbeat and seen the ultrasound yet?

AFM- I took matters in my own hand this cycle and did 50mg clod days 2-6 and took the trigger. Used softcups and conceive plus and BD. My trigger faded as usual then re-appeared again. I've been so relaxed with this cycle till now because one day I have a positive test then the next day I don't. So I picked me a new gyn doc to do my yearly pap and seen her today and she has no personality. (so I'm patting myself on the back for that one!) lol! Anyways, she encouraged me not to stop the clomid and increased the dose for next cycle so AF should be here Sunday. Clomid side effects have not been too bad until this cycle so I'm gritting my teeth that I'm going to do another cycle at a higher dose. I wanted femara. So that's what's going on with me. It just sucks all together. Lol!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks angel... Maybe I'll get another ultrasound tomorrow at the RE's office. Not sure. This ttc business is driving me mad.


----------



## Angel baby

It's past driving me mad! Lol! Goodluck to you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Angel baby - where are you moving to? And what side effects are you experiencing with clomid? I'm pretty sure I'm going to be put on it next month so I'm wondering what your experience has been with it.


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> Are u doing the OPKs?

Yep, at least once, sometimes 2 a day. I usually get watery CM before ov too, which is nowhere to be seen. :nope:



Stinas said:


> I will call and schedule in the am. I called and scheduled CD 3 bloodwork for friday.
> Im proud of myself for actually doing it!

You go!! You'll feel better once you have some answers!! :thumbup:



Angel baby said:


> Lisa- I see your on another 25mg clomid. Did you ovulate last cycle on the 25mg?
> 
> AFM- I took matters in my own hand this cycle and did 50mg clod days 2-6 and took the trigger. Used softcups and conceive plus and BD. My trigger faded as usual then re-appeared again. I've been so relaxed with this cycle till now because one day I have a positive test then the next day I don't. So I picked me a new gyn doc to do my yearly pap and seen her today and she has no personality. (so I'm patting myself on the back for that one!) lol! Anyways, she encouraged me not to stop the clomid and increased the dose for next cycle so AF should be here Sunday. Clomid side effects have not been too bad until this cycle so I'm gritting my teeth that I'm going to do another cycle at a higher dose. I wanted femara. So that's what's going on with me. It just sucks all together. Lol!

Yeah, I ovulated last cycle, but now I'm kind of wondering if that was me ovulating on my own, and not due to the Clomid. Typically ov happens 5-10 days after your last pill, and last cycle it was 13 days, which is still close, but kind of makes me wonder. This cycle Clomid clearly hasn't worked. If I ov now, it will be all me, not the Clomid. I changed my days to 3-7 this cycle, I'm wondering if that messed things up??

I hope AF doesn't show for you Sunday, and you get a BFP instead. Oh, and way to pick a sucky doctor! LOL


----------



## Angel baby

Ash- first cycle I took it I had just a few hot flashes mostly at night and stopped after I took it. 2cnd cycle the hot flashes increased to day and night but stopped after my last dose. 3rd cycle, hot flashes until ovulation day and night and it can be unbearable at times. Look at my temps this cycle. They are so screwed up and I haven't done anything different. I will say that I have responded well with clomid producing more than 1 egg each month. So it is a good thing but keep in mind I have had a tubal reversal so you may do good with it. My tubes are somewhat damaged. I'm scared to find out what 100mg will do! Lol!

Lisa- I could literally kick myself in the ass for picking her! Lmao! have them increae your dose to 50mg that is therapeutic. Im not sure what days I would have ovulated on my own with clomid. Before I ovulated on day 16 or 17. But since I've been taking clomid mine has been forced on days 13 or 14 with the trigger and eggs are pretty good in size by then for me. You might ask for trigger. At least then you know when you ovulated and the other benefit is it will release all mature eggs that are greater than 18mm. (with clomid usually 2 but there are some that develop greater than 2.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, I have an appt in a few weeks and I'm definitely going to ask about increasing to 50 mg. I just hope she doesn't "count" these 2 Clomid cycles, cause I feel like they were pretty much a waste.


----------



## Angel baby

Hopefully not Lisa, hope it's a big surprise for you!

Ash- I forgot to tell you we moved to Texas almost 2 years ago from Mississippi and have been renting and we are looking at buying now.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey girls, a buddy on another thread just got her bfp the same month as her HSG (actually she had the sonogram where they flush the tubes with saline, but same effect - tubes flushed). She had been NTNP for 3 years and ttc for one year. And she ovulated late the month of her test. Cd 20 or something.


----------



## AshleyLK

Ladies just got my BFP the month of my HSG. I am over the moon!

Cleared out my cobwebs I guess :)


I was getting pos opks about two days before af was set to arrive and I thought that was unusual so it prompted me to use a Hpt!
https://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k85/hot4ash69/61c9d4c3.jpg


----------



## DaisyQ

Congratulations!! Ash did you have much bleeding after the HSG?? Did you bd through it?


----------



## AshleyLK

DaisyQ said:


> Congratulations!! Ash did you have much bleeding after the HSG?? Did you bd through it?


Not much at all. Just the day of. We bd'ed the night before and three days later. I never got a great Opk readings during ovulation either.


I had af like cramps for the past 8days on and off but they have subsided. Also I have never had a second line. 

I had a neg Hpt about 9dpo, so this was surprising!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow. Amazing news! Thank you for sharing. I had mine done on CD 9. I was told not to BD for 2 days before it. The day of the test I just had some light spotting, which seemed to stop that night. The next day I just had some brownish CM, but then that night I had some red bleeding, which has not stopped now 3 days later. I just BD'ed for the first time last night, on CD 11. Trying not to get discouraged, but can't help to feel like this bleeding is not a good sign for getting a BFP this month. I feel like it's got to interfere with ovulation, the swimmers and/or implantation. Also, my CBFM sticks are not progressing like they normally do. The day after the test, on CD 10, my stick looked pretty advanced - it was read as "high" but I could see a clear LH line, possibly indicating that my LH surge was imminent. I did an OPK too, and the LH line was not yet as dark as the control, but getting there. The past two days though, my sticks look more "low" than high, and there is no LH line on the stick, and it's very very faint on the OPK. So I feel like O will definitely be pushed back this month, if I O at all. :-(


----------



## AshleyLK

DaisyQ said:


> Wow. Amazing news! Thank you for sharing. I had mine done on CD 9. I was told not to BD for 2 days before it. The day of the test I just had some light spotting, which seemed to stop that night. The next day I just had some brownish CM, but then that night I had some red bleeding, which has not stopped now 3 days later. I just BD'ed for the first time last night, on CD 11. Trying not to get discouraged, but can't help to feel like this bleeding is not a good sign for getting a BFP this month. I feel like it's got to interfere with ovulation, the swimmers and/or implantation. Also, my CBFM sticks are not progressing like they normally do. The day after the test, on CD 10, my stick looked pretty advanced - it was read as "high" but I could see a clear LH line, possibly indicating that my LH surge was imminent. I did an OPK too, and the LH line was not yet as dark as the control, but getting there. The past two days though, my sticks look more "low" than high, and there is no LH line on the stick, and it's very very faint on the OPK. So I feel like O will definitely be pushed back this month, if I O at all. :-(



Don't be discouraged about the bding schedule-it only takes one time- I am proof! Also don't worry so much about the sticks, mine looked horrible this month! I say just do it every other day from now to next week to give those swimmers a chance!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Ash. :flower: I am also seeing the RE today, so I'm hoping he will have some guidance for us on what to try next... It keeps getting harder and harder every month, as I'm sure you know!


----------



## Stinas

Ladies I am officially joining you on tuesday! I made my apt today for the HSG as well as going tom for my CD3 bloods. I finally feel like I am going to get some answers and just feel like some weight has come off my shoulders, even though I have done nothing yet. Weird. I am nervous, but anxious at the same time. Hopefully they are nice because they were not too nice on the phone...and that makes me mad. I fee like all nurses, doctors, and reception people should be kind....we are the ones going in to suffering! 
Anyways....What should I be prepared for? What goes on in this room? The lady said there will be no pain just pressure. I need the truth lol How many asprin should I take beforehand? Give me the scoop ladies!

Ashley - CONGRATS!! Thats wonderful news!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!!

Daisy - Try not to stress out about it...bd when you feel comfortable...Maybe you are just a bit more sensitive or had a few more junk in the tubes that got cleared? thats why you are spotting a bit more?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - don't be nervous about the HSG it's really not that bad! It is nice when you start the process and are awaiting answers! 

Ashley - congrats! 

AFM - I still have not ovulate according to my bbt chart so I'm just waiting to see a temp rise indicating ovulation. I'm trying not to stress about it too much but it's annoying when I have been pretty consistent the last 3 months and now my ovulation is being pushed back! I called my FS this morning and moved my consultation up because if I don't ovulate this cycle I want clomid and my period is supposed to start on February 15th and I don't want to miss it! So ... that's my update ...lame that I might not be ovulating!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay Stinas! Good for you. Glad you made your appointments.

Don't take aspirin (it makes you bleed more). Take advil or motrin (and take 3-4 of them) 30-60 minutes before your appointment. Someone should really walk you through the procedure beforehand. Basically you get on a table that has xray equipment above it and it will start off like a pelvic exam - you will spread 'em, and they will put in a speculum. Sometimes they will use a clamp on the cervix which I hear is not too pleasant. I didn't have that. Then they will take a small catheter (tube) and insert it through the opening in your cervix. Feels like a pap smear, but possibly a bit more unpleasant. Then, in my case, they inflate this balloon to keep the catheter in place, and that caused a lot of very bad cramping. Then they infuse a few mL of dye into your uterus through the catheter. Then they look on the xray to see if everything looks normal and tubes are open. The whole exam doesn't last long, probably 5-10 minutes, and the crampy part lasts 2 minutes probably. The cramping was quite bad, but like I said, in my case it didn't last long at all. Afterwards I felt absolutely fine, 100%. BUT I am bleeding - still 4 days later. And it's more than spotting really.

Ash, is this the same cycle as the HSG? I think my ovulation will be pushed back too. I just don't feel like I'm gearing up to O yet. Don't despair, lots of ladies O late after the HSG, and get their BFPs.

AFM - went to see the RE, and while there are no identifiable problems with the SA or with me, we are ramping it up a notch. Next cycle I am doing IUI with Clomid and a ovidrel trigger. FX!


----------



## MandyBoo

I went for my HSG today... it was a lot more painful than expected. (it was at 12:30pm and I'm still sore. I have a HIGH tolerance for pain) The cervical clamp was a pretty painful pinch! Ended up seeing that both of my tubes are blocked. I have no clue where we go from here. I'm meeting my doctor a week from tomorrow to see what my options are. I'm starting provera today, to hopefully end this cycle. (cd 67)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - no I had the HSG about 3 months ago so I don't think it's the HSG that's pushing back ovulation. I kinda of wish it was because then I would at least know WHY I haven't ovulated yet but no, not the same cycle as the HSG. It's annoying! But I'm going to my FS February 10th to talk about what's next and I'm pretty sure it's going to be clomid ... possibly with IUI? Who knows but I'm pretty sure it's at least clomid!


----------



## Stinas

I have that Tylenol with Acetaminophen....is that ok? 
Im glad its not that long. Is it better that im doing it on CD7? I dont want it to screw up my O....not that I O at the same time every month. 
I hope they walk me through it. They said no fasting.


----------



## DaisyQ

Stinas, I would really get advil (ibuprofen) instead - it really helps with the cramping, where tylenol does not... my opinion... I think it's good you are going on CD 7 - I wish I could have gone earlier in my cycle. Also, I don't know if anyone else has been told this, but I was instructed not to BD for 2 days before the HSG..?

Ash, sorry about the delayed ovulation... :-( FX it happens for you soon and we get our BFPs in the next few months. 

Mandyboo - really sorry to hear about your pain and your blocked tubes AND CD 67. Man - you are having a rough time of it, huh? I am no doctor, but my guess if your tubes are blocked, that IVF might be the best option? Is it something you have considered? :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah it's okay thanks for the support! I'm sure I'll get my bfp soon .. I've been seeing a FS so hopefully in a couple of months we'll get that bfp! I've had every test done under the sun and the only thing they found was elevated prolactin but that's under control because of medication so .... we shall see!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - I had no pain, just pressure. Everyone is different, but it seems like if you have blocked tubes it tends to be more painful (maybe bc the dye is kind of pushing them open?). Daisy explained it well. I would buy Aleve or something that reduces swelling, Tylenol doesn't do that. The next day I felt swollen inside, weird feeling, haha...I'm guessing the Aleve helped get rid of that the day of the test. I took 3 an hour before. 

Ash - Why are we the same person sometimes? :haha: No ov for me yet either....wtf!


----------



## MandyBoo

DaisyQ said:


> Stinas, I would really get advil (ibuprofen) instead - it really helps with the cramping, where tylenol does not... my opinion... I think it's good you are going on CD 7 - I wish I could have gone earlier in my cycle. Also, I don't know if anyone else has been told this, but I was instructed not to BD for 2 days before the HSG..?
> 
> Ash, sorry about the delayed ovulation... :-( FX it happens for you soon and we get our BFPs in the next few months.
> 
> Mandyboo - really sorry to hear about your pain and your blocked tubes AND CD 67. Man - you are having a rough time of it, huh? I am no doctor, but my guess if your tubes are blocked, that IVF might be the best option? Is it something you have considered? :hugs:

I have no idea what we are going to do. When we see my doctor next week, he will tell us all of options. He wants to do a lap to see what's causing the blockage, check for endo etc.., so I guess we will go from there :) I've read so many stories on here about everything these strong women have endured, they are inspirational and definitely give me hope and motivation :) We havent been trying long, but my cycles have always been crazy and my old obgyn never looked into. (glad this one did!!!)!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - :haha: that's so strange!! Our bodies are so dumb!!


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Lisa - :haha: that's so strange!! Our bodies are so dumb!!

Seriously! I took my temp late today, after I had hit snooze a few times, so it was false-ly (is that a word?? haha) high, and when I looked at it I mumbled to myself something about my stupid body and my husband was like "What?" hahaha!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah this ttc thing is so frustrating! I always complain about my body to my OH but that's what he's there for. Listening to me bitch :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup! That's the least they can do! :winkwink:

A friend from work gave me a card today that said "Just wanted to send a smile your way". It was so sweet and thoughtful. She knows I've been kind of down, and it was nice to know she's thinking of me and rooting for me. She was TTC for 9 months, got preg and had a mc at 10 weeks, then got preg and had a difficult/high risk pregnancy, and now has a beautiful 18 month old. She's my go-to person at work when I'm upset...which happens more than I'd like to admit!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - its really nice you have a go to person.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Have you girls ovulated yet?


----------



## DaisyQ

Afm, not yet!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I see you just got your HSG done? That should help :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> Have you girls ovulated yet?

No!! So annoying!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Are u getting close u think?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hope so sunshine. Still bleeding 4 days later. More than spotting.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I haven't ovulated yet either. I've pretty much given up this cycle. I'm just waiting until February 10th that way I can get my clomid and get on with this. On a happier note my OH and I are spending the night in the city this weekend and looking at apartments. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, that's fun! I'm in nj too. It must be the water.


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> Are u getting close u think?

Well I'm at work and just went to the bathroom and had a tiiiiny speck of ewcm. The past few cycles I've gotten that, followed by a few days of watery, then ov. So I hope it means my eggie is coming!!


----------



## Stinas

I feel like all you ladies still have time to O...maybe because im so used to O between cd 20-26+? Just give it some time...it will come...maybe its just taking longer because its a super good egg? Positive thinking here!

Went for CD3 bloodwork today!! I do admit, I feel good about getting all of this done & some answers, but being in the waiting room of the OBGYN today with 3 preg ladies....I just wanted to cry. Just sitting there I was getting all worked up. I kept thinking to myself "WTF is wrong with me?!". I just wanted to cry! And im not one to cry...almost never do...thank god the lady came and got me for the bloodwork pretty fast. It was such a weird feeling. 
I cant believe they took 3 tubes of blood...I was pretty shocked...its totally going to leave a mark...still hurts too which it never really does for me. Oh well...
Sorry for my rant!

Daisy - Your in NJ too?!!! So we have 3 NJ HSG ladies here! Yay!


----------



## DaisyQ

Stinas. You will feel so much better once you have some answers and come up with a plan. Yes! I'm also in nj. 

Lisa, hope o is imminent!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

It's not that I think I'm not going to O, it's that I was pretty consistent and now it's not ...it's craziness!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - what's up with the NJ water?! I think you're right! Maybe moving to NYC will do my fertility some good!


----------



## AshleyLK

Stinas said:


> I feel like all you ladies still have time to O...maybe because im so used to O between cd 20-26+? Just give it some time...it will come...maybe its just taking longer because its a super good egg? Positive thinking here!
> 
> Went for CD3 bloodwork today!! I do admit, I feel good about getting all of this done & some answers, but being in the waiting room of the OBGYN today with 3 preg ladies....I just wanted to cry. Just sitting there I was getting all worked up. I kept thinking to myself "WTF is wrong with me?!". I just wanted to cry! And im not one to cry...almost never do...thank god the lady came and got me for the bloodwork pretty fast. It was such a weird feeling.
> I cant believe they took 3 tubes of blood...I was pretty shocked...its totally going to leave a mark...still hurts too which it never really does for me. Oh well...
> Sorry for my rant!
> 
> Daisy - Your in NJ too?!!! So we have 3 NJ HSG ladies here! Yay!



I have been in your shoes before and I know it hurts but remember it is temporary! Once you get all of this bloodwork done, you will be of the right path of conceiving and in no time you will be one of those ladies :) trust me I didn't think it would happen to me but miracles do happen you just have to stay optimistic!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Ashley!!! I know it will happen eventually, but im getting a bit impatient over here! lol


----------



## AshleyLK

Stinas said:


> Thanks Ashley!!! I know it will happen eventually, but im getting a bit impatient over here! lol

Lol I hear you! my husband and i were NTNP for our entire marriage ( over three years) and I started to get worried why I wasn't getting pregnant. Only when I started learning more about my body, and acquired an Obgyn that I trusted did I get pregnant. 

I am almost positive that the HSG helped too ;)


----------



## DaisyQ

ashknowsbest said:


> Daisy - what's up with the NJ water?! I think you're right! Maybe moving to NYC will do my fertility some good!

Hope so!!


----------



## Stinas

AshleyLK said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ashley!!! I know it will happen eventually, but im getting a bit impatient over here! lol
> 
> Lol I hear you! my husband and i were NTNP for our entire marriage ( over three years) and I started to get worried why I wasn't getting pregnant. Only when I started learning more about my body, and acquired an Obgyn that I trusted did I get pregnant.
> 
> I am almost positive that the HSG helped too ;)Click to expand...

Oh god I hope so!!! 
I'm going to skip soy this cycle so it won't mess with the HSG. Hopefully it all works out this time. I'm tired of all the worrying and all the questions. It's frustrating sometimes. 
We were NTNP after our wedding too. Clearly I knew we needed to do more.


----------



## AshleyLK

Stinas said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ashley!!! I know it will happen eventually, but im getting a bit impatient over here! lol
> 
> Lol I hear you! my husband and i were NTNP for our entire marriage ( over three years) and I started to get worried why I wasn't getting pregnant. Only when I started learning more about my body, and acquired an Obgyn that I trusted did I get pregnant.
> 
> I am almost positive that the HSG helped too ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god I hope so!!!
> I'm going to skip soy this cycle so it won't mess with the HSG. Hopefully it all works out this time. I'm tired of all the worrying and all the questions. It's frustrating sometimes.
> We were NTNP after our wedding too. Clearly I knew we needed to do more.Click to expand...


That is a good idea. I tried clomid prior to this cycle and nothing! then I do my HSG this cycle with NO clomid and BFP.

I also started prenatals this cycle and tried not to stress :)


It won't work for everyone but you are giving yourself better odds. :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Ashley - your right!!! Knowing you did it makes me feel better!!! I have been a lot more relaxed these last few cycles. To tell you the truth, I'm tired of being obsessed about it lol. It's like a full time job. Crazy. I'll be better once the HSG is over.
I have been on the prenatals as well as 1000 iui D(doc orders), 500mg vitamin c (DH as well) and cinnamon pills(might stop for a while though).


----------



## skweek35

HI Stinas - when is your HSG scan booked for? 
Had my HSG scan a few weeks back. I am sure it changed my cycle slightly - had my shortest cycle since starting TTCing - 28days, which means I missed O last cycle. 
thinking of getting more OPK's for this cycle.


----------



## Stinas

Skweek - I go in on Tuesday cd 7. I'm just hoping it won't push back my O.


----------



## skweek35

It brought my OV forward by 4 days!! I would suggest that you have OPK's at hand.


----------



## DaisyQ

I definitely think it can make you have a wonky cycle! I am on CD 14 (O'ed last month on CD 15) and I don't think I'm anywhere close. Hoping to O sometime next week. The only upside is that delayed O will give my body some extra time hopefully to build up that lining! Still spotting, but not as bad today.


----------



## skweek35

I'm hoping that having a much heavier AF is a good sign!! Now just waiting for AF to leave so I can get BDing!! 
FXed that lining builds up nicely for your little eggy to snuggle into


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks skweek! Me too, me too. Hope AF leaves you soon!


----------



## Stinas

skweek35 said:


> It brought my OV forward by 4 days!! I would suggest that you have OPK's at hand.

I have not had good luck with OPK's. I tend to get a + and O a week later...and I use the CB Digital smilies. Its just frustrating, so I just used the last few I had last cycle...and once again...+OPK and O a week later. I actually got the smiley the day I went to the OBGYN and shes like your going to O any day now...but...nope...temp rise a week later. 
Maybe its due to something going on in my tubes? Can I gear up to O and then the egg just take long to come down the tubes? hmmm....Should I try OPK this cycle since I am doing the HSG? 
:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

It's also possible you are Oing earlier than you think, but it's taking a while for your temp to rise. You might be a "slow riser?" Or it could also be that you get mini LH surges before you actually have your true one... I had an *almost* positive OPK on CD 10 this month, but since then, they have gone back to negative. I just think I had a mini surge.


----------



## Stinas

Its possible I could have mini surges...slow rising...I was hoping, but I dont think so. Last cycle I got a +OPK on CD14 and O on CD22....thats a mighty slow rise lol.
I guess ill try OPK again this cycle. 
Could a blocked tube cause this?


----------



## DaisyQ

I really doubt it. If you O'ed you get that temp rise, and blocked tube or no, that would still happen. There is some research that suggests that multiple LH "waves" throughout the cycle are not uncommon, and it's even possible that you ovulate more than once each month. Which makes no sense to me, as far as temping goes, but it has been suggested this is why sometimes NFP doesn't work - because you can O at another time during the month during a random LH surge. It could also just be that your body was gearing up, you had a surge, but no egg popped and so you had to gear up again and have another surge later. I think 6 days, from CD 14-22 is really long time to pop an egg. I tend to pop on the later side - like 2-3 days after the LH surge. 6 days seems long. But I guess anything is possible?


----------



## Stinas

I think 6 is a long time...thats why I have given up on OPK...but for some reason every month I end up doing it to myself...hoping that maybe they will work this cycle. I think I just gear up and fail because temp goes down then up then down again, then I finally O. I guess the OPK just tells me "hey, get ready because it will be time soon" lol. Look at my charts...see all the -OPK...wherever you see a - - blank - - -...the blank is a +. I took them out so I can get solid crosshairs. 
For instance...
Dec cycle - CD 14 
Nov - CD 14
Oct - No O (i think I took too much soy, brought on af early)

I dont know...I guess ill give it another shot this cycle.


----------



## DaisyQ

Just looked at your charts. Yeah.. that is strange! I have also had the experience of getting a positive OPK, then a negative, then another positive. Are you doing digis or ICs? Maybe doing digis would help you, although that might be $$. You could do a IC and if it looks + to you, you could confirm with a digi??


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay, finally a positive OPK! :yipee:


----------



## skweek35

:happydancce: Lisa go grab OH!! :happydance: 
Get :sex:!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Did last night and will again tonight! Hope he's ready! Haha.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! Hoping you can pry him away from the superbowl long enough to BD! You should have your own halftime show!


----------



## Lisa92881

Lol! We are going to a friends house and I said jokingly, "We should tell everyone that we need to go upstairs at halftime and make a baby!" :rofl: Really hoping the patriots win, otherwise he'll be cranky and won't want to BD...but it won't be a choice! Haha


----------



## skweek35

:haha: I can just imagine your friends faces when you both head upstairs to use the loo!! :haha: 

Bring out those pompoms for a half time cheer!! hehe


----------



## smythdm

OK - so I'm SURE that these questions have been asked, and I'm REALLY sorry to ask again. But - I am planning to schedule my HSG soon and I understand it can increase fertility afterwards, but:

1. Does it mess up your cycle/delay ovulation immediately afterwards?
2. Do only certain types of HSG (oil vs water based dye) result in increased fertility? 
3. Does it only increase your fertility if you have some kind of blockage?
4. Can minor blockages be cleared out by the HSG itself or do blockages always result in follow up procedures?

THANK YOU in advance for answering, I'm a newbie to all of this!!


----------



## Stinas

DaisyQ said:


> Just looked at your charts. Yeah.. that is strange! I have also had the experience of getting a positive OPK, then a negative, then another positive. Are you doing digis or ICs? Maybe doing digis would help you, although that might be $$. You could do a IC and if it looks + to you, you could confirm with a digi??

Yes, I only use CB Digitals. 
Im just all messed up lol....I did CD3 bloods, so lets see if all my levels are normal. Thyroid is fine...i just think i gear up and fail every cycle.


----------



## skweek35

smythdm said:


> OK - so I'm SURE that these questions have been asked, and I'm REALLY sorry to ask again. But - I am planning to schedule my HSG soon and I understand it can increase fertility afterwards, but:
> 
> 1. Does it mess up your cycle/delay ovulation immediately afterwards?
> 2. Do only certain types of HSG (oil vs water based dye) result in increased fertility?
> 3. Does it only increase your fertility if you have some kind of blockage?
> 4. Can minor blockages be cleared out by the HSG itself or do blockages always result in follow up procedures?
> 
> THANK YOU in advance for answering, I'm a newbie to all of this!!

Hi Smythdm, 

1. It brought my OV day forward by about 3 or 4 days. So it just depends on your body. 

2. I'm not sure on this one but as far as I understand both increase fertility. 

3. Nope. The dye they use also clears our and muck and helps the little hairs in your tubes to 'wake up' and stand up and work properly. 

4. Yes minor blockages are cleared out with this procedure. If they find a blockage they will try flush more dye through to see if they can clear the blockage. 

I hope this helps and answers these questions. 
If you have any more, fire away. 
Let us know when you book your HSG.


----------



## smythdm

skweek35 said:


> smythdm said:
> 
> 
> OK - so I'm SURE that these questions have been asked, and I'm REALLY sorry to ask again. But - I am planning to schedule my HSG soon and I understand it can increase fertility afterwards, but:
> 
> 1. Does it mess up your cycle/delay ovulation immediately afterwards?
> 2. Do only certain types of HSG (oil vs water based dye) result in increased fertility?
> 3. Does it only increase your fertility if you have some kind of blockage?
> 4. Can minor blockages be cleared out by the HSG itself or do blockages always result in follow up procedures?
> 
> THANK YOU in advance for answering, I'm a newbie to all of this!!
> 
> Hi Smythdm,
> 
> 1. It brought my OV day forward by about 3 or 4 days. So it just depends on your body.
> 
> 2. I'm not sure on this one but as far as I understand both increase fertility.
> 
> 3. Nope. The dye they use also clears our and muck and helps the little hairs in your tubes to 'wake up' and stand up and work properly.
> 
> 4. Yes minor blockages are cleared out with this procedure. If they find a blockage they will try flush more dye through to see if they can clear the blockage.
> 
> I hope this helps and answers these questions.
> If you have any more, fire away.
> Let us know when you book your HSG.Click to expand...

So so helpful thank you!! I'll definitely be checking back in when it gets scheduled, I'm nervous but its going to be ok!


----------



## skweek35

Pleasure hun, 
GL and FXed all is OK. 
How long have you been TTCing?


----------



## smythdm

TTC since August, charting/OPKs since December. Its been really encouraging to find others on here in the same boat as me - I think my close friends (though I love them dearly) stole all the quick baby dust from us. Five out of seven were pregnant the first or second month of trying (we are all 30), the other 2 BFP within 6 months with no extra stuff necessary. 

They don't get it - they just tell me to relax and BD a lot. Have come to realize that my luteal phase is too short, so taking the necessary steps to address that and my doctor wants me to get an HSG before prescribing progesterone, clomid, or even doing the CD21 tests. 

O'ed today (or yesterday) - so heading into the tww (which for me is the 9 or 10 day wait) and then on to schedule HSG (unless I get a BFP of course).

How about you? :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Cycle 4 since HSG and still no BFP. I'm on cycle 2 with clomid from 50 to 100mg. Got my first positive OPK today and cp was open so fx I O soon


----------



## DaisyQ

smythdm said:


> OK - so I'm SURE that these questions have been asked, and I'm REALLY sorry to ask again. But - I am planning to schedule my HSG soon and I understand it can increase fertility afterwards, but:
> 
> 1. Does it mess up your cycle/delay ovulation immediately afterwards?
> 2. Do only certain types of HSG (oil vs water based dye) result in increased fertility?
> 3. Does it only increase your fertility if you have some kind of blockage?
> 4. Can minor blockages be cleared out by the HSG itself or do blockages always result in follow up procedures?
> 
> THANK YOU in advance for answering, I'm a newbie to all of this!!

Hi again smythdm! We have so much in common. Also TTC since August. Anyway, Skweek already answered your questions, but here is my take:

1. The HSG seems to have pushed back O for me. Last cycle I O'ed on CD 15, and there is NO sign of impending O at the moment. In previous cycles I O'ed on CD 17 and 18, so hoping it will come soon. Also, the HSG made me bleed (not spotting, but BLEED) for 6 days - it just stopped, and the HSG was on last Monday. My guess is that the mucking about in my uterus made me shed my lining, so I basically had my period again, starting on CD 10, without ovulating. So now I'm on CD 15, and this is the first day I'm not bleeding. My guess is that I will ovulate very late, but I hope I'm rebuilding my lining while I"m waiting to O. Oh well.

2. Both types are supposed to increase fertility, but _*especially*_ the oil based dye type. Unfortunately, I do not think they do the oil based dye (lipiodol I think it's called), in this country for the HSG anymore, because there are some risks associated with it. Perhaps there is a practitioner here or there that uses it, but from the people I've asked (and my brother in law is a radiologist) it's just not used for HSG anymore.

3. No - like Skweek said, even if there is no obvious blockage, it's supposed to help just by flushing the tubes and removing any gunk/cobwebs (cilia really) that might make the tubes narrower or harder for the sperm to navigate or the egg to navigate. 

4. Yes - some blockages can be cleared through the HSG itself. When it's not possible, that may warrant another procedure, especially if both are blocked.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Daisy and Skweek!!! Very interesting....I was curious as well! Makes me feel less uneasy about tuesday. Im not scared yet...which I usually am by now. 
I have decided to treat myself to a nice mani tom to help relax...might even do a pedi even though I had one last week....I think its well deserved! lol


----------



## skweek35

smythdm said:


> TTC since August, charting/OPKs since December. Its been really encouraging to find others on here in the same boat as me - I think my close friends (though I love them dearly) stole all the quick baby dust from us. Five out of seven were pregnant the first or second month of trying (we are all 30), the other 2 BFP within 6 months with no extra stuff necessary.
> 
> They don't get it - they just tell me to relax and BD a lot. Have come to realize that my luteal phase is too short, so taking the necessary steps to address that and my doctor wants me to get an HSG before prescribing progesterone, clomid, or even doing the CD21 tests.
> 
> O'ed today (or yesterday) - so heading into the tww (which for me is the 9 or 10 day wait) and then on to schedule HSG (unless I get a BFP of course).
> 
> How about you? :)

HI hun, 
We are now onto cycle 11 after having my coil removed last March. I suddendly started hearing the biological clock SCREAMING at me just before I turned 35!! lol 

I know how you feel re friends stealling all the baby dust! 2 close friends of mine just had their babies and 2 neighbours both due in 7 weeks time! 
IT'S MY TURN NOW!!! 

My lovely GP got the ball rolling for us a few months back after trying for 6 months - CD21 bloods (X2) then refered to FS who scheduled the ultrasound scan (as I have PCOS), CD3 bloods and the HSG scan. Due to get the results from all 3 next Friday. Half expecting she will be telling me to wait a few more months before they can do anything else. 

AF just left! YAY:happydance: YAY So back to the BDing for us tonight! 
Hopefully OV by the end of next week - which means I get to take full advantage of Vday next week :blush:


----------



## SazraD

Hi girls, just wondering if any of you UK ladies could tell me how long you had to wait to be referred for HSG/fertility specialist? I have had bloods done and pelvic exam by my GP and my husband has just had results from sperm test today, which are all normal. I think the next thing for me is to check that my tubes are ok, as I know that I am ovulating, bloods are fine etc but I am just wondering how long I will have to wait and wondering whether I should go private? 

Thanks!


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> Hi again smythdm! We have so much in common. Also TTC since August. Anyway, Skweek already answered your questions, but here is my take:
> 
> 1. The HSG seems to have pushed back O for me. Last cycle I O'ed on CD 15, and there is NO sign of impending O at the moment. In previous cycles I O'ed on CD 17 and 18, so hoping it will come soon. Also, the HSG made me bleed (not spotting, but BLEED) for 6 days - it just stopped, and the HSG was on last Monday. My guess is that the mucking about in my uterus made me shed my lining, so I basically had my period again, starting on CD 10, without ovulating. So now I'm on CD 15, and this is the first day I'm not bleeding. My guess is that I will ovulate very late, but I hope I'm rebuilding my lining while I"m waiting to O. Oh well.
> 
> 2. Both types are supposed to increase fertility, but _*especially*_ the oil based dye type. Unfortunately, I do not think they do the oil based dye (lipiodol I think it's called), in this country for the HSG anymore, because there are some risks associated with it. Perhaps there is a practitioner here or there that uses it, but from the people I've asked (and my brother in law is a radiologist) it's just not used for HSG anymore.
> 
> 3. No - like Skweek said, even if there is no obvious blockage, it's supposed to help just by flushing the tubes and removing any gunk/cobwebs (cilia really) that might make the tubes narrower or harder for the sperm to navigate or the egg to navigate.
> 
> 4. Yes - some blockages can be cleared through the HSG itself. When it's not possible, that may warrant another procedure, especially if both are blocked.

So so good to know - yes we DO have a lot in common. Hoping that O comes soon for you and that the HSG does wonders! Did they tell you your results right away, or do you have to go back for a follow up appointment?


----------



## DaisyQ

They told me right away that my tubes were clear and all looked normal. Unfortunately they did not get the films or the report to my RE before my appointment with him. I should follow up on that actually to make sure that happens!


----------



## skweek35

Stinas said:


> Thanks Daisy and Skweek!!! Very interesting....I was curious as well! Makes me feel less uneasy about tuesday. Im not scared yet...which I usually am by now.
> I have decided to treat myself to a nice mani tom to help relax...might even do a pedi even though I had one last week....I think its well deserved! lol

Hi Stinas, 
Its a pleasure!!
I too was not scared before the procedure. It was only when I was lying on the table that I got really scared and nervous. 
Hope you were about to get in that much needed 'Me' time! 
GL and FXed for tomorrow!


----------



## skweek35

SazraD said:


> Hi girls, just wondering if any of you UK ladies could tell me how long you had to wait to be referred for HSG/fertility specialist? I have had bloods done and pelvic exam by my GP and my husband has just had results from sperm test today, which are all normal. I think the next thing for me is to check that my tubes are ok, as I know that I am ovulating, bloods are fine etc but I am just wondering how long I will have to wait and wondering whether I should go private?
> 
> Thanks!

Hi, 
I am not sure how the NHS works where you are, Here in Kent, as soon as my doctor provisionally booked me in I was given papers to book myself in for an appointment that suited me. 
I managed to get my appointment for about 3 or 4 weeks later. It was at that appointment that the FS booked me in for an ultra-sound and provisional HSG scan (I had to book in for that scan on CD1). 
GL


----------



## Stinas

Tomorrow is the day!!! 
Hopefully this is the cycle! It worked for my mom 30yrs ago, so hopefully it will work me too!


----------



## AshleyLK

Stinas said:


> Tomorrow is the day!!!
> Hopefully this is the cycle! It worked for my mom 30yrs ago, so hopefully it will work me too!

Good luck! Don't forget to take three or so pain killers before you head in ;)


----------



## DaisyQ

ibuprofen!


----------



## Stinas

Just went to the store about bought some!!! I have them right next to my bed so I can take them in the AM!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - good luck, I'm sure you're going to be fine! Mine hurt a little bit but it was only for about a minute and then it was over and had no other pain throughout the rest of the day =D And then you'll get to see your uterus and tubes which I think is REALLY cool!


----------



## SazraD

skweek35 said:


> SazraD said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, just wondering if any of you UK ladies could tell me how long you had to wait to be referred for HSG/fertility specialist? I have had bloods done and pelvic exam by my GP and my husband has just had results from sperm test today, which are all normal. I think the next thing for me is to check that my tubes are ok, as I know that I am ovulating, bloods are fine etc but I am just wondering how long I will have to wait and wondering whether I should go private?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Hi,
> I am not sure how the NHS works where you are, Here in Kent, as soon as my doctor provisionally booked me in I was given papers to book myself in for an appointment that suited me.
> I managed to get my appointment for about 3 or 4 weeks later. It was at that appointment that the FS booked me in for an ultra-sound and provisional HSG scan (I had to book in for that scan on CD1).
> GLClick to expand...




Thanks for your reply :winkwink:Did you doctor give you the papers then? I've got a telephone appointment booked in with him today but I feel like he has no rush in him lol!


----------



## skweek35

SazraD said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SazraD said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, just wondering if any of you UK ladies could tell me how long you had to wait to be referred for HSG/fertility specialist? I have had bloods done and pelvic exam by my GP and my husband has just had results from sperm test today, which are all normal. I think the next thing for me is to check that my tubes are ok, as I know that I am ovulating, bloods are fine etc but I am just wondering how long I will have to wait and wondering whether I should go private?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Hi,
> I am not sure how the NHS works where you are, Here in Kent, as soon as my doctor provisionally booked me in I was given papers to book myself in for an appointment that suited me.
> I managed to get my appointment for about 3 or 4 weeks later. It was at that appointment that the FS booked me in for an ultra-sound and provisional HSG scan (I had to book in for that scan on CD1).
> GLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply :winkwink:Did you doctor give you the papers then? I've got a telephone appointment booked in with him today but I feel like he has no rush in him lol!Click to expand...

Hi SazraD, 
Yup my doc printed out the papers with all the info about which clinics I could attend and the password. 
I just had to go online to book the appointment 
If you have no luck with him, then see if you can get an appointment with a lady doc! I love my lady doc!!! She is fab!! 
GL and FXed you get what you want


----------



## SazraD

skweek35 said:


> SazraD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SazraD said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, just wondering if any of you UK ladies could tell me how long you had to wait to be referred for HSG/fertility specialist? I have had bloods done and pelvic exam by my GP and my husband has just had results from sperm test today, which are all normal. I think the next thing for me is to check that my tubes are ok, as I know that I am ovulating, bloods are fine etc but I am just wondering how long I will have to wait and wondering whether I should go private?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Hi,
> I am not sure how the NHS works where you are, Here in Kent, as soon as my doctor provisionally booked me in I was given papers to book myself in for an appointment that suited me.
> I managed to get my appointment for about 3 or 4 weeks later. It was at that appointment that the FS booked me in for an ultra-sound and provisional HSG scan (I had to book in for that scan on CD1).
> GLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply :winkwink:Did you doctor give you the papers then? I've got a telephone appointment booked in with him today but I feel like he has no rush in him lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi SazraD,
> Yup my doc printed out the papers with all the info about which clinics I could attend and the password.
> I just had to go online to book the appointment
> If you have no luck with him, then see if you can get an appointment with a lady doc! I love my lady doc!!! She is fab!!
> GL and FXed you get what you wantClick to expand...



thanks skweek35! Had my telephone appt with him earlier and he said he is just going to refer me to a specialist. I asked if I could go for HSG and he said that he thinks it's best to see a specialist because if the HSG is all clear I would then have to go to specialist anyway :wacko: thanks for all your help though!

Did your HSG reveal anything?


----------



## DaisyQ

Stinas - let us know how it went!


----------



## skweek35

The doc who did my HSG scan said it looked to be all clear but a panel will look at it and I will get the final results at my next FS appointment which is next Friday, 17th Feb. 

I am half expecting to be told I need to wait a few months before they will offer any further help.


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!
First off, I want to thank you all for making me less stressed out before going to get the HSG done. I was not as scared as I thought I would be...I did get a little freaked out once on the table ready to go, but more nervous than anything. 
I found it to be painful at first, but mostly uncomfortable...expecially when he makes you move from left to right...I felt like a weight go from side to side when moving, interesting, but very uncomfortable. The doctor that did it explained it perfectly, might hurt like bad cramps....he hit it right on the dot. So overall, it hurt, but by the time the pain shot up, it was over...5 min tops. It takes longer in the waiting room filling paperwork out. I did feel like puking and was dizzy when getting up, but nurse said its common to get dizzy, so she had me sit for a couple min before going to bathroom to clean up. Honestly, it was not super bad, just uncomfortable. 
The doc pretty much finished and flew out of there. They did not tell me anything, which makes me mad because I would like to know something instead of just leaving. I didnt even catch the doctors name! I have a copy of the scans, but I have no clue whats going on in them...totally clueless. 
I have no luck with doctors...i swear the nurse told me more than both docs did. Apparently I have to bring the scans to my ob, so I guess she will inform me whats going on. Until then, I am going to go ahead with my bd in a few days. As of now I am spotting a bit and have a slight bloat...and some gas, which might not be related lol

Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## skweek35

Stinas, So glad the scan wasnt as bad as you expected. 

Now to wait for spotting to clear away and then to get BDing!! 
When is your follow up appointment?


----------



## DaisyQ

Glad it went OK! Hope you find out soon what the results were - that would drive me crazy!


----------



## AshleyLK

Stinas said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> First off, I want to thank you all for making me less stressed out before going to get the HSG done. I was not as scared as I thought I would be...I did get a little freaked out once on the table ready to go, but more nervous than anything.
> I found it to be painful at first, but mostly uncomfortable...expecially when he makes you move from left to right...I felt like a weight go from side to side when moving, interesting, but very uncomfortable. The doctor that did it explained it perfectly, might hurt like bad cramps....he hit it right on the dot. So overall, it hurt, but by the time the pain shot up, it was over...5 min tops. It takes longer in the waiting room filling paperwork out. I did feel like puking and was dizzy when getting up, but nurse said its common to get dizzy, so she had me sit for a couple min before going to bathroom to clean up. Honestly, it was not super bad, just uncomfortable.
> The doc pretty much finished and flew out of there. They did not tell me anything, which makes me mad because I would like to know something instead of just leaving. I didnt even catch the doctors name! I have a copy of the scans, but I have no clue whats going on in them...totally clueless.
> I have no luck with doctors...i swear the nurse told me more than both docs did. Apparently I have to bring the scans to my ob, so I guess she will inform me whats going on. Until then, I am going to go ahead with my bd in a few days. As of now I am spotting a bit and have a slight bloat...and some gas, which might not be related lol
> 
> Sorry for the long rant.


I Am so glad everything went without a hitch for you! I can't believe that doctor 
Didnt discuss the status of your tubes right there and then! My doctor talked me thru the procedure, even wanted for me to see the fluid going thru my tubes on the screen. 

Oh well, perhaps he wanted your obgyn to go over with it since he was not your regular doctor (FYI, my obgyn performed the procedure )


Are you just going to call your doctor to go over the scans or are you going to schedule an appointment ?

All in all I am glad you got that done with, now:sex::sex: like crazy!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - very happy the experience wasn't horrible for you! The spotting is annoying and I totally HATED wearing a pad afterward but I was able to not wear one the next day and I was fine! Bummer that you have to wait for your results ... you can post the results if you want and we can all take a look. I know kind of what it's supposed to look like. I have copies of mine as well and can tell how both tubes were open although my doctor told me what was going on as he was doing the procedure and I could actually see it on the screen! 

Well anyways! If you want to post feel free and I'll try and help if not I guess we'll find out sooner or later! Glad it went okay and it's over with!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Ash!!!
Yeah, ill try to take a pic on my phone and post later. It just looks like a cloud to me lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

it is pretty confusing but since I got to see it on the screen while they did it I know where things generally are i guess!

So what's next for you, besides getting the results from your obgyn?


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas so glad everything went well!! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

I have no idea! I guess im just going to go on like normal for this cycle. I will call tom for an apt with the ob and see what she wants to do....which is probably nothing if everything is clear. 
Hopefully it will happen this cycle so I wont have to deal with all of this junk. Im tired! lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

TTC is exhausting, I feel your pain. I'm so over it already but I'm going to keep going because I want a baby! Lol.


----------



## Lisa92881

No kidding. I'm so sick of having sex. :rofl:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so on a not TTC note .... 



We got the approved letter for our dream apartment in NYC!!!!!! 
:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so on a not TTC note .... 



We got the approved letter for our dream apartment in NYC!!!!!! 
:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry for double post .. slow internet!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - you're funny! I feel the same way. In the middle of the day when I have energy I'm like yeah we're having sex tonight and then when we go upstairs to get ready for bed I'm like ... honey it's not happening! :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Ok so on a not TTC note ....
> 
> 
> 
> We got the approved letter for our dream apartment in NYC!!!!!!
> :happydance: :happydance:

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm so completely excited I just wanna smile and laugh and eeeeck! It's almost as good as getting a BFP! It's a beautiful place and honestly I feel like I'm dreaming!


----------



## mommybear77

Just wanted to stop in and let everyone know I am pregnant with our second baby that was conceived after an HSG! We have been trying for over a year, I guess that was what I needed. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats mommybear!


----------



## Lisa92881

You'll have to post pics when you move in. Now you'll be even closer to me!! :) Better start packing!!


Congrats mommybear!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: lisa! Well if you are ever in NYC you know who to call! Lol! Wow unbelievable! This just seriously made my day!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats to mommybear (thank you for sharing the positive news!!) and congrats to Ash - that's wonderful news too! :yipee: for both of you!

Ash & Lisa, you girls crack me up! I get so sick of DTD too! And Ash - I'm with you sister, I am raring to go midday, but at night I'm totally over it. My husband has noticed this pattern, and calles me an "afternoon :sex: (insert expletive!)" :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Last night my husband fell asleep on the couch and I had to wake him up to BD! I was so tempted to say forget it, clearly neither of us wanted to, lol....but the timing was crucial!


----------



## DaisyQ

I've sooooo been there!!


----------



## Lisa92881

We had kind of an unspoken agreement, and made it a quickie. :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: thank goodness for this website because I don't think anyone understands being sick of DTD than other girls on BNB! Hopefully one day I'll be able to get back to want to DTD all the time without it being a chore!


----------



## Lisa92881

Seriously. My friend from work who got pregnant 2 months off the pill was like "Just have sex every day!" I was like, "Yeah that gets kind of old a year and a half into it!!" :dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha it so does ... I feel bad sometimes when we DTD because I kinda just want it to be over ... =\ I feel terrible saying that and it's not my OH at all! I just get so exhausted that it's timed and we HAVE to do it around that certain time! annoying!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I know! I really never thought we'd be one of those couples who times sex...but here we are!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

sad .. so sad! Well maybe when I get out of NJ I'll have better luck TTC ... I am a little worried to be honest because I'm going to have to either travel down to south jersey where I currently live for my FS appointments or have him refer me to a good FS up in NYC ... I guess seeing one in NYC won't be that bad. I'm sure they're good up there!


----------



## Stinas

Mommybear - CONGRATS!! You give me hope for this cycle!!!

Ash & Lisa - You guys are too funny!~!!!! 
Im tired of bd as well. DH asked me today "so when do we have to start again?" lol 

Ash - HUGE Congrats on the Apt!!! How super exciting!!! Anytime you want to hit all the HomeGoods let me know!!! lol I am OBSESSED with buying stuff for the house! FedEx(my bff's lol) just brought me a nice corner linen cabinet for my powder room today! Super exciting!
Im sure there are better FS in the city! 

Lisa - I never imagine we would be one of those couples either! I was like these people are nuts....now I know how easy it is to be nuts! I catch myself daily staring at mothers with strollers seeing which ones I like and how it looks like in real life...."does it have enough cargo space?" I have problems! lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

wait stinas - do you live in the city? I LOVE homegoods! And we're selling all of our furniture here in our 3 bedroom apartment, partly because we don't want to deal with bringing it all the way up to the city and partly because we're downsizing a lot and it probably won't fit! Lol.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oooooh Home Goods! Haven't been there in FOREVER! I think I might go this weekend. Ya know, gotta keep my mind off the TWW and all!! :winkwink:

Ash - Yeah I'm sure you could find a good FS in the city.


----------



## Stinas

I am in Bergen County...about 25 min from the city. There is a HomeGoods like 5 min from my house. I go get my dunkin...then im off in la la land. lol
Thats just a good excuse to get new stuff!!! E X C I T I N G!! lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: I know I can't wait to get new stuff! Lol.

Can't wait to decorate the new place! It has floor to ceiling windows and it overlooks the water on the west side of the island and a little side view of central park! B E A U T I F U L!


----------



## Stinas

That sounds amazing!!!!!!!
Omg we are totally going shopping this summer!!!....or lets just say lunch outside with tons of wine....but hopefully soda due to our bumps:winkwink:


----------



## Lisa92881

I wanna coooooome!!! (insert whiney voice)


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: I'm totally down to shop! I love going to 5th Ave and just shopping along there and the city is beautiful anyways, I think. I mean I know it's dirty in certain places but I just think there's so much to look at and good culture there! I love trying ethnic foods and what not and you can get a lot of that there and I'm very excited! 

Wine, shopping, let me know when! Lol.


----------



## ashknowsbest

or soda ... or juice, if we have our bumps! (which I hope we all do!)


----------



## Stinas

Lisa & Ash - its totally a date!!!!! i LOVE eating outside....and eating in general lol...this is the reason i went from 115 lbs to 145.:dohh:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ah I'm just like you stinas - I'm about 121 and it's not heavy or anything but I used to be about 110-115 and I liked it that way and I tried to get back to the gym but I'm having difficulties staying motivated! =\


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm at 130 and would like to get back to 115, where I was before our wedding. We've been trying to eat healthy, but today I came home from work and ate 3 (!!!) cupcakes that we had leftover from the superbowl. This is why we don't have sweets in our house!! LOL.


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: Same here. I love those candy bars that are called 100 grands! they're so good, with the chocolate and crunchies and caramel! And tonight I had pasta with a little bit of butter and parmesan cheese ... and a dr. pepper ... really not that healthy =( ! When I get to NYC I'll probably see all of these hot little things walking around and I'll hopefully be able to get back to where I was! 

If you guys don't mind me asking, and you can PM me if you want but how old are you ladies?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yummm I love those. Easter-time is dangerous for me because of those cadbury eggs...not the gooey ones, but the chocolate ones with the candy shell, that are in the purple bag. OMG those are my favorite!

I'm 30....old compared to you, I know. :blush: LOL.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha I actually don't really like those eggs ... it's too much chocolate for me! I know ... weird! 

30 is not old! I don't know if you know this but my OH is 38 .... =D I moved out of my house across the country when I was 18 so I like to think I'm more mature then most of the girls and boys my age and I get along with people who are older than me much better! I dated a couple of guys my age and honestly I just couldn't even stand it! Lol.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, don't worry about finding a FS in NYC - I can refer you to mine at RMA NY. :flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

Too much chocolate?! *Gasp* There's no such thing!!

Yes I do remember you saying that your OH was quite a bit older. It's just a number. I definitely don't "feel" 30, and no one ever believes that I am, so I guess that's a good thing. When I started at my job I had just turned 29, and people thought I was like 23 just out of college. :dohh:


----------



## DaisyQ

Trust me, you won't want to ccommute to jersey everytime you need a scan or blood work.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, and ladies.... I think I have EWCM. Woohooo! Thought I might not ovulate, but now it looks promising!!

and lisa, i love cadbury eggs!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - that's what I was thinking. I told my OH that if I need IUI or IVF that's just not going to work! It's too much! So you live in NYC?

Lisa - Yes, too much chocolate! It's weird of me. I'm very picky about chocolate, I like it with caramel or peanut butter or some other flavor but I do not like it alone! :haha:! That's great that you don't feel 30, I seriously look like I'm about 15 and I absolutely hate it now but I'm sure I will love it when I'm older! Where do you work, or what do you do?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay for ovulation!


----------



## Stinas

I am 27...dh 33. 
Yeah Ash ...dont commute for FS. I dont even want to commute 10 min from my house. It may be 10 min one day, but an hour the next. No thanks! Not worth it. Its not like your moving to the woods...its Manhattan...you can find the top docs there.


----------



## Stinas

Woohoo Daisy!!!!

I am having slight cramping....is that normal? I feel sluggish down there...all I want is icecream to make myself feel better!

Looking younger is better now that we are older! I have super oily skin.....I HATED it for years, but now that I know that it keeps you from getting wrinkles, im all for it. I have none and my mom maybe just got one or two in the past year or so....shes 51.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I know I just like my FS and we've built a good relationship .. he knows what I'm comfortable with etc and he knows my case now but I know that the best thing would be to get one in NYC. I will switch it's just going to be hard for me to find someone that i felt that comfortable with!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, I work in the city, and live in north jersey. I decided to go to a RE in NY because I'm there 5 days a week, but it seems I keep having to come in on weekends, which is brutal. A friend referred me to my doc, and she got preggers with first round of IVF and can't say enough good things about him. Also, apparently he's responible for several grandkids of the radiologist who did my HSG!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I have weird skin .. like oily in the t-zone and then dry in my cheeks and what not. I absolutely hate it! Maybe while I'm in NYC I can go to a nice dermatologist and they can figure out my skin! I mean I don't have gross skin but I hate the oily/dry stuff going on! You got your HSG today right? I think slight cramping is okay! If it continues though I would call your dr.


----------



## Lisa92881

Daisy - Woohoo! Go :sex: !!!!!!!!!

Ash - I'm a speech-language pathologist in an elementary school/preschool. (I still sometimes don't like that I look young, especially when dealing with "difficult" parents! hahaha. I want to be like - I'm very qualified!! I swear!! Haha.) What do you do? How about you Stinas?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - Ok perfect well I'll definitely go and have a consultation with them and see what they can do for me. I just hope they keep me on the same plan or generally the same plan that my FS has me on now ... I mean I'm close to either IUI or IVF at this point so I just don't want them to put it off even longer!


----------



## Lisa92881

Woah, we're all posting at once. 

Stinas - I had cramping the night of my hsg and the next day, it's normal. I also felt swollen inside, it was weird! Haha.


----------



## Stinas

Ladies want to start a chat thread? I think its allowed?


----------



## Lisa92881

Sure! How do you do that??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - interesting! I love little kids. I'm finishing up my child psychology degree (it's actually being postponed right now because of the move but once I get up there I will be back in school) But right now I'm working as a nanny! I've been a nanny for about 2 years and love absolutely love it! It's fun, enjoyable, even when the kids annoy me I still like them! But when I graduate I obviously want to work counseling little kids! I'm even interested in maybe working with just adults but I really do enjoy kids a lot more! They have such a interesting way of looking at the world and they entertain me! :haha: Oh they also say what everyone is already thinking!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, they won't put you off if you've been trying as long as you have. No worries. 

I also have a dermatologist for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: daisy you're awesome! You've got all the connections! Whose the dermatologist?


----------



## Stinas

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/875397-ttc-chatter-chat-thread.html#post15451667
Here we go...


----------



## DaisyQ

I'll pm you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

daisy - yay I just looked up the rma and they accept my insurance!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahaha Daisy you're making me laugh, hooking up Ash with all these specialists. 

Ash - Yeah I love my job. The program was really rough, but it's worth it. The money's a lot better in private practice, or in nursing homes, etc. working with adults....but I love being in a school. Plus, a week off every few months, and summers off...can't beat that!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - yeah definitely my mom's a teacher and she loooves her summers off!


----------



## DaisyQ

ashknowsbest said:


> daisy - yay I just looked up the rma and they accept my insurance!


Whoohoo! :yipee:


----------



## SazraD

skweek35 said:


> The doc who did my HSG scan said it looked to be all clear but a panel will look at it and I will get the final results at my next FS appointment which is next Friday, 17th Feb.
> 
> I am half expecting to be told I need to wait a few months before they will offer any further help.


GL with your appointment next week!

What makes you think you will have to wait a few months before more help? What have you had done so far and how long have you been TTC?


----------



## skweek35

SazraD said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> The doc who did my HSG scan said it looked to be all clear but a panel will look at it and I will get the final results at my next FS appointment which is next Friday, 17th Feb.
> 
> I am half expecting to be told I need to wait a few months before they will offer any further help.
> 
> 
> GL with your appointment next week!
> 
> What makes you think you will have to wait a few months before more help? What have you had done so far and how long have you been TTC?Click to expand...

Thanks SazraD, 

We have been TTCing since last March when I had the mirena coil removed. My FS knows that I have PCOS and said last time I saw her that it will take me longer to fall pregnant. North West Kent PTC dont like intervening before we have been TTCing for at least a year regardless of age. 
But now that I've had the HSG scan I am hoping to get a BFP soon. If this doesnt work then I will be going back to ask for IUI. 
How is your journey coming along?


----------



## SazraD

skweek35 said:


> SazraD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> The doc who did my HSG scan said it looked to be all clear but a panel will look at it and I will get the final results at my next FS appointment which is next Friday, 17th Feb.
> 
> I am half expecting to be told I need to wait a few months before they will offer any further help.
> 
> 
> GL with your appointment next week!
> 
> What makes you think you will have to wait a few months before more help? What have you had done so far and how long have you been TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks SazraD,
> 
> We have been TTCing since last March when I had the mirena coil removed. My FS knows that I have PCOS and said last time I saw her that it will take me longer to fall pregnant. North West Kent PTC dont like intervening before we have been TTCing for at least a year regardless of age.
> But now that I've had the HSG scan I am hoping to get a BFP soon. If this doesnt work then I will be going back to ask for IUI.
> How is your journey coming along?Click to expand...


That's good that they've arranged a HSG for you before 12 months then isn't it? We were NTNP for 12 months but then decided to start trying properly and this is my 5th cycle since then. Although we were NTNP it is a little worrying that nothing happenend! I have had blood tests and a pelvic exam and do my temps every day so know that I am ovulating and DH has had sperm tests, which have come back normal so my GP has now referred me to a fetility specialist - he thinks it could be a few months before an appt though! I am debating paying private for a HSG but if that is all clear then i presume I will be back to square one on the NHS again so not sure what to do!


----------



## DaisyQ

Update - so I've FINALLY peaked on the monitor (and got a + OPK last night, and it's still positive today). So the big O is impending! SOOOOO glad I will ovulate this cycle, scared it was going to be a wash. So basically... HSG on CD 9, heavy spotting from CD 9- CD 14, expected ovulation was CD 15-17 but actual ovulation (predicted) CD 20. FX this is the cycle so I don't have to go on to clomid and IUI next cycle!


----------



## Stinas

Daisy - yay!!!!! Fx!!!

I have a question....
I got a smiley opk today....this is the earliest I have ever got one. Is it possible HSG bumped up my O or cleared out tubes for o to actually happen instead of just gearing up to o?


----------



## DaisyQ

First, I think the HSG can definitely mess with your cycle - pushing O up or back in my case. Secondly, I don't think have clear tubes or blocked tubes affects ovulation in any way - you can ovulate or not, with tubes in either condition. Of course if you ovulate with blocked tubes, there is no way for the egg to reach the sperm.


----------



## Lisa92881

I agree with Daisy on both counts. :)

Wow Stinas such an early O! So exciting!!! Hope it happens!


----------



## ashknowsbest

liiiiiisa - how are you doing?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey! Good, just got in from work. I work my per diem job on Thursdays after work, so I get home later than usual. Got some tiny little cramps going on. BUT just checked my little notebook, and had them last cycle....soooo they don't mean anything! :blush:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well FX'd they mean something good this time but I feel like you, I hate reading into the little things because then when I get that BFN I'm even more disappointed! Buuut you never know, this might be our month ;)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - I haven't seen you in a while, how is your pregnancy going?!


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Sunshine - I haven't seen you in a while, how is your pregnancy going?!

So weird, I was JUST thinking that!! We miss you Sunshine, where are you??


----------



## ashknowsbest

I hope she's okay and her little bean is doing good!She probably just moved over to 1st tri.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey girls I'm still here :) been stalking the thread like crazy!! Hoping and praying for you girls! How's everyone?


----------



## Lisa92881

Lol, all we had to do was call and you came out of hiding!! :haha:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yep I'm just watching behind the scenes lol :) I am wanting yall to be pregnant so bad!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - it's really nice to see you're doing good and your pregnancy is going okay! 

I'm doing okay, I'm in the process of moving right now so I've been extremely busy and distracted from TTC .. I mean we're still trying but I'm not as obsessed as I normally am! Anyways, my OH and I just got back from having a celebratory dinner for our new apartment so I'm going to finish spend time with him but it was really nice to hear from you!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well my pregnancy hasn't been the best it could be but I am hanging in there. I have been having bleeding off and on and trying to rest as much as possible. This is nothing new for me though because I experienced the same thing with my son. Hope all continues to go well for you girls :) Good luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: sunshine. Take it easy!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from meeting with the FS and if I don't end up getting my BFP this cycle then it's on to clomid + IUI next month. I'm excited, I can't wait to start it if I don't get preggo this month only because I'm ready to try something more aggressive and different! I just have to take clomid CD 3-7 and then come in for a ovidrel shot and then go in for insemination 36 hours later!


----------



## DaisyQ

ash, that is exactly what I am doing next cycle. 100 mg clomid on the same days, I go in for a scan on CD 10, and when my follicles look ready, ovidrel shot and IUI 36 hours later.


----------



## DaisyQ

Where are you in your current cycle??


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm only doing 50mg since this is my first time on clomid EVER. Right now I'm 7 DPO, I usually only have a 12 day luteal phase so in 5 days I'll be CD 1 and then I have to start the meds. Are you nervous or excited or both? Have you tried clomid before or is your doctor starting you out on 100mg because you don't ovulate on your own at all?


----------



## DaisyQ

Nervous and excited both. Not sure why the doc is starting me at 100mg. I ovulate on my own (check out my lovely charts!). I asked the RN about it, and she said it's standard, and that they don't see much benefit at 50mg..?? I don't know. I assume that this practice (and this doctor) does what he thinks will be most effective. He also doesn't seem to dilly dally around with the less aggressive treatments for too long. It sounds like I will do 2 rounds with clomid and IUI, then perhaps a cycle or two of IUI with injectables. My guess is that after 3-4 rounds of IUI, if no BFP, then IVF...


----------



## DaisyQ

But don't you worry about starting at 50 - that is the standard starting dose from what I've read. And plenty of doctors take a more conservative approach, which, honestly may be better, especially if you are younger. I am actually worried that I will end up with twins, using 100mg!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I would love twins, however yeah I feel good starting off at .50mg since I do ovulate on my own as well. Also, I hope the side effects aren't too bad since I'm still at a lower dose. I'm sure I'll be fine, I trust my FS a lot and he hasn't steered me wrong yet so I'm sure he knows what he's doing and is doing the right thing for me =D SO when are you going to start the process? You're CD 20 ? So you're doing it next cycle right?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yep! I am finally ovulating today, I think, and I have a 12 day LP, so I'll be starting the process in about 2 weeks, assuming BFN of course.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay we're literally in the same situation! Except you're a couple days behind me ... I think. Lol. Anyways I'm starting it in a little less than a week so maybe we can be IUI buddies?


----------



## DaisyQ

Absolutely! You are a week ahead of me, so you'll be going through it first - but I'll be right behind you, eager to hear how it goes!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Alright lets just keep in touch and I'll let you know how the procedure goes. Have you ever done clomid before or if this your first time on the medication?


----------



## DaisyQ

First timer, just like you. :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh okay, I'm a little worried about the side effects to be honest...I'm already a pretty emotional person I can't really imagine being more emotional!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ha. Me too. DH is in for it! I used to throw things at him when I got mad, and I've just managed to rein that in. I worry that I'm going to go back to chucking things at his head.


----------



## Lisa92881

Lots of luck to both of you!! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I cry a lot ... even at stupid tv shows, and I used to throw things too but only when I'm like super angry, I've learned to rein that in like you, now I just clam up when I'm mad and don't talk to him which makes him more angry! It's terrible.. I mean for the most part we get along really well but when we argue, at least like 3 times a year really bad I do get angry ... lets hope we don't have one of those arguments while I'm on clomid! 

Lisa - you're on clomid right? How is it treating you? Any bad side effects? Also, why aren't you doing IUI + clomid ? I mean not that you should be, I'm just curious as to why my doctor might have suggested IUI + clomid instead of just clomid?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, I generally don't have a bad temper, but my DH knows how to push my buttons! We are a passionate duo - we love deeply, but we also get into fights, always about stupid things though. It's usually him that starts them - he is a little high strung and irritable - and I've kind of had it with him getting worked up over small stuff, so I tend to get worked up myself, that he's getting worked up! Anyway.

I don't really know, but the clomid by itself is supposed up your chances to help if you are not ovulating on your own, or have long/irregular cycles or a short LP, and also by maybe getting you to release more than 1 egg. The IUI on it's own ups your chances by getting all those sperm past the hostile vagina/cervix and right where they need to be. Doing them both together, gives you the best chance, short of IVF.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh my - I just read about some terrible experience and side effects with clomid and now I'm scared! =\


----------



## DaisyQ

Don't read! Don't google! Just give it a try, and if it's horrible, you can switch next cycle to injectables which have a lower side effect profile. Also I heard that it's better to take the pill at night - that way you can sleep through the moodiness!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: It's so hard to not google! I will try of course but it's almost impossible for me! I'm going to try it regardless, I mean I really want a baby so I'll do what I have to do but it's still very scary! 

Hopefully Lisa can give us some good news about the side effects because all I'm hearing is bad bad bad. Lol.


----------



## Lisa92881

Haha you girls are making me laugh. :D

I can give you good news (though keep in mind I'm on only 25 mg and most girls start at 50)....my most noticeable side effect is that I'm SO THIRSTY for about a week after my pills! :dohh: So random! Haha. Some minor hot flashes, that I didn't really think were hot flashes. LOL. I pictured them like dripping sweat practically ripping your clothes off. Mine weren't like that. :rofl: I was at work and I would be like, "It's hot in here!" and the girls I share my office with wouldn't agree. So after a few days I realized it was the Clomid. Haha. But it wasn't unbearable. That was maybe 3-4 days during the week after I took the pills too. No headaches or anything. Maybe a little more emotional than usual? But really it's hard to tell. This cycle the week after my pills my closest friend at work had just announced her pregnancy to everyone at work (I already knew) and I burst into tears 2x at work when people made a comment to me about "being next" or whatever. I wasn't moody like bitchy, maybe moody like weepy. But again, that may have not been due to the Clomid. :haha: Don't read too much, then you'll just freak yourself out and start imagining symptoms. 

As far as just Clomid vs. Clomid + IUI -- It seems like Clomid +IUI is more commonly done for girls who ovulate on their own consistently. Like you Ash & Daisy. (I have a close friend who was trying for 18 months and her FS was going to do CLomid + IUI, but she ended up getting pregnant the cycle before that was going to happen!) But for me, I'm not always ovulating, so the first thing is to try to fix that problem.


----------



## Stinas

Sunshine - Hang in there!!!

Ash & Daisy - Im super excited for you guys!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks stinas! I'm excited but nervous! But I'm doing it because I want a baby!


----------



## skweek35

HI ladies, 
I am due to see my FS at the end of this next week -Feb 17th. 
I dont know how I feel about this really. This is when I get the official results from the HSG scan and CD3 bloods. 
Just typing in this is starting to make me a bit nervous now. I really dont know why! 

At my first appointment, she did say they might just do these tests and then wait a few more months before starting any treatment. I suppose that is to see if the HSG scan does it trick or not. In a way I think I would be fine with that. Esp seeing that we are getting married next April. I really dont want a new baby there. I sometimes feel that the reason for this is a bit selfish but I would like time after having the baby to try to get my figure back for the day of my wedding. Maybe I my thoughts on this will change after having the baby. 
I dont know. 
Is there any one else TTCing so close to their wedding?


----------



## charliebear

I had my HSG on Wednesday, praying it does the trick and I get my bfp before fs appointment in March.

:dust: to all.x


----------



## SazraD

Hi girls I've been stalking your thread for the past few days and am interested in the Clomid discussion. I always thought Clomid was just for people that didn't ovulate but it seems some of you do so I was just wondering what else it helps with?


----------



## DaisyQ

It helps to generate more than one egg each time you do ovulate, so the :spermy: has more than 1 target, and therefore you can increase your chances that at least 1 egg gets fertilized and implants. It also boosts progesterone and can help with LPD.

In my case, I'm taking it in conjucntion with doing IUI, so it's primarily to increase the odds that the IUI will be successful (again, more than 1 egg = more than 1 chance for a baby).


----------



## SazraD

Thanks DaisyQ. GL and baby dust to you!


----------



## EJPerkins

hey girls, can i join ya? im getting ready to start my 9th round of clomid.. i've had 2 chemical pregnancies and 1 tubal. all on 150mg of clomid.. next step doc wants to do is an hsg.. i work in the xray dept so i know what they all in tale but still scared to get it done.. the doc tested my chromosomes and they are alright, still waiting on my husbands to come back.. my doc thinks that my first two where tubal also but my body got rid of them on its own, since nothing ever showed up on ultrasound.. so he thinks my tubes arent opened enough.. so we are just waiting for my next cycle to come and hopefully it comes on its own..[-o&lt;

gl to everyone on here :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Welcome EJ!! 
SO sorry to hear about the chemical's and tubal!! :hugs: 
Have you been booked in for the HSG scan yet?


----------



## charliebear

Hope its good news when you have your HSG. 

I was scared to have mine done, but it was the possibility of receiving bad news. The HSG its self was fine and mildly uncomfortable. x


----------



## AMN21

Hi ladies! I have a question. I've had a regular 30/31 day cycle pretty much since I got off BC in 2009. Well I got AF Oct 25 then didn't get one in Nov but it came Dec 25th and now I have not had one again. Getting :BFN:s so I don't know whats going on. I had an HSG done on Jan 3rd and everything was clear and looked good! I'm going to see my GP on the 17th, although I got a call that she will be out until further notice so I have to see one of her partners, which I'm not to thrilled about because she knows nothing about me but I'm trying to prepare what to say to her to make sure she knows my concerns. Anyways my question is, should I ask for some tests and if so what kind? We have been TTC for 10 months, and we are growing more and more anxious to get pregnant as I'm sure you ladies are as well! I'm also planing on asking for some meds to help us as the next step. I've noticed a lot of ladies talking about clomid so I may ask if thats an option for me. We are thinking of IUI but are wanting to try something like clomid first and see how that goes, but obviously I need to find out whats going on with my disappearing cycles!!

Any replies or advice is much appreciated!:flower:


----------



## skweek35

AMN21 said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question. I've had a regular 30/31 day cycle pretty much since I got off BC in 2009. Well I got AF Oct 25 then didn't get one in Nov but it came Dec 25th and now I have not had one again. Getting :BFN:s so I don't know whats going on. I had an HSG done on Jan 3rd and everything was clear and looked good! I'm going to see my GP on the 17th, although I got a call that she will be out until further notice so I have to see one of her partners, which I'm not to thrilled about because she knows nothing about me but I'm trying to prepare what to say to her to make sure she knows my concerns. Anyways my question is, should I ask for some tests and if so what kind? We have been TTC for 10 months, and we are growing more and more anxious to get pregnant as I'm sure you ladies are as well! I'm also planing on asking for some meds to help us as the next step. I've noticed a lot of ladies talking about clomid so I may ask if thats an option for me. We are thinking of IUI but are wanting to try something like clomid first and see how that goes, but obviously I need to find out whats going on with my disappearing cycles!!
> 
> Any replies or advice is much appreciated!:flower:

Hi AMN, 
I would start by asking for blood tests to check for PCOS (Polycyctic Ovarian Syndrome). That is if you havent been diagonosed with that already. 
GL.


----------



## EJPerkins

I havent scheduled it yet. Just waiting on my next cycle, that in itself is awful cuz I never know if I'm gonna start on my own.. but im counting down the days and might start taking provera a cpl days before so I know I will start it.. fingers crossed


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies! Hope all is well with everyone!!
Just got my HSG results...doc said everything was all clear! She also reviewed my CD3 bloods....everything is normal except Prolactin levels were a tiny bit high...which I re did them today...she said it was probably because I ate late the night before...which I did. Other than that....I am probably just missing my so called fertile days. Once DH goes in for a SA and she gets the results...thats when we will continue to figure out whats taking so long. I am happy to know im so far ok. Makes me feel like my BFP is a bit closer. 
I got a smiley OPK CD9...super early for me....I usually dont O until a week after my smiley OPK, but I got a temp rise today! I am hoping my temps keep going up and I O this time.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Fx'd for O! I'm happy your HSG results were all good and even IF you have a prolactin problem then you're still closer to your bfp because a prolactin problem is easy to fix =D I have that! Lol.


----------



## DaisyQ

Stinas, are you also getting worked up for your thyroid, fasting glucose and insulin levels? And are you getting a scan of your ovaries to rule out PCOS? Just some other things to test..


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and I finally O'ed ladies - thank GOD. I'm in the TWW now.


----------



## Lisa92881

DaisyQ said:


> Oh and I finally O'ed ladies - thank GOD. I'm in the TWW now.

Woohoo for ov!!! :happydance:

BOOOOO to the TWW....join Ash and I in TWW hell!!! ](*,):grr:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah this TWW is lame! I hate it and I'm ready for it to be over already!


----------



## AMN21

Thanks skweek35. I have not been diagnosed with PCOS. I donated eggs to my sister a year ago and I had to have constant ultrasounds on my ovaries. The FS we worked with said my ovaries looked great and I had a ton of eggs. Never said anything about any cysts. But maybe I have them now? I don't know much about PCOS. AF did show up today though. I guess I will find out whats going on soon. In the meantime, I'm TRYING not to stress over it all!


----------



## AMN21

Oh and hi ashknowsbest! I haven't talked to you in a while! Hope all is well!! :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi AMN!! Nice to see you on here again. Unfortunately I'm still not pregnant but I'm getting ready to do my first round of clomid and IUI so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Lisa92881

AMN21 said:


> Thanks skweek35. I have not been diagnosed with PCOS. I donated eggs to my sister a year ago and I had to have constant ultrasounds on my ovaries. The FS we worked with said my ovaries looked great and I had a ton of eggs. Never said anything about any cysts. But maybe I have them now? I don't know much about PCOS. AF did show up today though. I guess I will find out whats going on soon. In the meantime, I'm TRYING not to stress over it all!

I absolutely LOVE that you donated eggs to your sister. That's amazing. :hugs:


----------



## AMN21

ashknowsbest- Good luck! The IUI is probably in our near future if no luck soon!

Lisa- I would do it all over again for her! She tried for years, had many tests, seen different doctors and finally found out it was her eggs that we no good. They were maturing too fast. She is 31 and now the proud mama of her first, 2 month old baby boy! They have 2 more embryos left so there will be more to come hopefully!


----------



## Lisa92881

How cool is that, knowing that your nephew is really your son?! Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

DaisyQ said:


> Stinas, are you also getting worked up for your thyroid, fasting glucose and insulin levels? And are you getting a scan of your ovaries to rule out PCOS? Just some other things to test..

Thyroid is fine. The rest of the tests will probably be done after dh does sa.


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. Had an HSG on Thursday, showed left side blocked. Then went for an US and that showed I have a cyst on my right ovary. Sigh... Just wondering if any of the ladies who have had a HSG ovulated earlier that cycle??? I am having buckets of CM (sorry TMI). After having my DS 2 yrs ago, I have not had much at all. Thought it was maybe changes to my body, cervix, hormones, etc. But it's been 2 days since the HSG and I've got tons!!!

Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on this, thanks.


----------



## C.armywife

AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies. Had an HSG on Thursday, showed left side blocked. Then went for an US and that showed I have a cyst on my right ovary. Sigh... Just wondering if any of the ladies who have had a HSG ovulated earlier that cycle??? I am having buckets of CM (sorry TMI). After having my DS 2 yrs ago, I have not had much at all. Thought it was maybe changes to my body, cervix, hormones, etc. But it's been 2 days since the HSG and I've got tons!!!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on this, thanks.

Hoping that all your cm means things were cleared out for you. My ob/gyn said sometimes the dye cleans out mucus plugs that have your tubes blocked. When I had my first HSG in 2002, that resulted in my BFP, I ov on cd15. It does seem to change your ov day for some people.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls, just wanted to share my BFP! :happydance:

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg


----------



## Sunshine7125

Omg Lisa!!! Omg Omg Omg! Ok I can breathe now! Congrats!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## C.armywife

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey girls, just wanted to share my BFP! :happydance:
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg

Awesome!:flower: Congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

LISA!!!! OMG - So, so SOSOSOSOSO (!!) excited for you you!! Yay!!! :yipee:

Unbelievable! I cannot WAIT until next cycle so I can start clomid!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

So happy for u :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Hello Ladies, Can someone here please help me? I am worried to the point that I am on the verge of tears. I have an HSG to do in the next cycle. I was really hoping that I wont need it. But I am 13dpo and AF cramps are already here. So it wont be long before the day arrives for the most dreaded HSG.

Could someone please explain the procedure, how long it takes, is there too much machinery around to make it look freaking scary. Do you have to move a lot on the table to let the xray machine take good pics. How many ppl are usually in the room?How uncomfortable is the procedure?How long does it take? And all other details that you can possibly recall. I am so nervous about this whole thing:nope: :nope:

I hope someone can ease my anxiety [-o&lt;


----------



## skweek35

honeycheeks said:


> Hello Ladies, Can someone here please help me? I am worried to the point that I am on the verge of tears. I have an HSG to do in the next cycle. I was really hoping that I wont need it. But I am 13dpo and AF cramps are already here. So it wont be long before the day arrives for the most dreaded HSG.
> 
> Could someone please explain the procedure, how long it takes, is there too much machinery around to make it look freaking scary. Do you have to move a lot on the table to let the xray machine take good pics. How many ppl are usually in the room?How uncomfortable is the procedure?How long does it take? And all other details that you can possibly recall. I am so nervous about this whole thing:nope: :nope:
> 
> I hope someone can ease my anxiety [-o&lt;

Hi honeycheeks - I personally think it wasnt as bad as many people make it out to be. 
For the procedure you will go into an xray room. You lay on the table. They place a speculum into you - as for a papsmear. They then insert a catherta to open you cervix (I felt a weird sensation - not painful at all) The doctor then asked for the xray machine to be put in place. The rest of the procedure was really fast!!! the dye was injected, they took the xrays and removed the dye syringe and catherta! The pain was really short lived. It was suggested to take pain killers for the rest of the day as needed - which I didnt need. I did feel a bit uncomfortable for the rest of the day but not painful. 
I hope this eases you. Dont fret too much! 
You will be fine!!


----------



## honeycheeks

skweek35 said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, Can someone here please help me? I am worried to the point that I am on the verge of tears. I have an HSG to do in the next cycle. I was really hoping that I wont need it. But I am 13dpo and AF cramps are already here. So it wont be long before the day arrives for the most dreaded HSG.
> 
> Could someone please explain the procedure, how long it takes, is there too much machinery around to make it look freaking scary. Do you have to move a lot on the table to let the xray machine take good pics. How many ppl are usually in the room?How uncomfortable is the procedure?How long does it take? And all other details that you can possibly recall. I am so nervous about this whole thing:nope: :nope:
> 
> I hope someone can ease my anxiety [-o&lt;
> 
> Hi honeycheeks - I personally think it wasnt as bad as many people make it out to be.
> For the procedure you will go into an xray room. You lay on the table. They place a speculum into you - as for a papsmear. They then insert a catherta to open you cervix (I felt a weird sensation - not painful at all) The doctor then asked for the xray machine to be put in place. The rest of the procedure was really fast!!! the dye was injected, they took the xrays and removed the dye syringe and catherta! The pain was really short lived. It was suggested to take pain killers for the rest of the day as needed - which I didnt need. I did feel a bit uncomfortable for the rest of the day but not painful.
> I hope this eases you. Dont fret too much!
> You will be fine!!Click to expand...

Thanks a lot. It makes a lot at ease. but im sure to get nervous for the test. Just hope it gets over really quickly.


----------



## Stinas

Honey cheeks - its not that bad. Don't be nervous because that just makes your anxiety level go up for nothing. 
I took 3 alive beforehand. 
Skweek described it to a T. Total it takes maybe 5 min. Theres not a crazy amound of machines. Just the normal x ray machine and a little tv that shows the pics instantly. I found it a bit uncomfortable....just as doc described it, really bad cramps...BUT...that feeling lasted like 2 min tops. Once the pain came you tilt to the left then right then boom its over. 
It's really honestly not a big deal at all. They will give u a pad to wear right after. Once you get up off table you might get a tad dizzy for a few seconds (I did but I get dizzy easy, especially when nervous). Then you go to bathroom, pee and as nurse described it like push like your about to poop, to help some dye come out. Then your off. 
I made dh bring me for a nice lunch lol 
I felt a bit gassy and bloated the rest of the day, tiny spotting. No big deal at all. 
My tubes ended up being clear. 

Don't worry at all. Totally not worth getting all worked up. 
They say the earlier u schedule the better. Cd 7-10. I had mine done cd7.


----------



## ashknowsbest

well I had a temp drop on my bbt this morning but no AF ... =\ ANNOYING! 

Of course this would happen the cycle I'm about to start iui and clomid! Just my luck! I'm really disappointed today!


----------



## AMN21

ashknowsbest :hugs: good luck with the iui and clomid! We're going to schedule a consultation with a fertility specialist soon and hopefully will be able to do the iui with meds! I just need to get my cycle back on track which is frustrating :growlmad: My GP told me if it skips again next month I'm gonna take Provera to get it going so we'll see :shrug:


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas said:


> Honey cheeks - its not that bad. Don't be nervous because that just makes your anxiety level go up for nothing.
> I took 3 alive beforehand.
> Skweek described it to a T. Total it takes maybe 5 min. Theres not a crazy amound of machines. Just the normal x ray machine and a little tv that shows the pics instantly. I found it a bit uncomfortable....just as doc described it, really bad cramps...BUT...that feeling lasted like 2 min tops. Once the pain came you tilt to the left then right then boom its over.
> It's really honestly not a big deal at all. They will give u a pad to wear right after. Once you get up off table you might get a tad dizzy for a few seconds (I did but I get dizzy easy, especially when nervous). Then you go to bathroom, pee and as nurse described it like push like your about to poop, to help some dye come out. Then your off.
> I made dh bring me for a nice lunch lol
> I felt a bit gassy and bloated the rest of the day, tiny spotting. No big deal at all.
> My tubes ended up being clear.
> 
> Don't worry at all. Totally not worth getting all worked up.
> They say the earlier u schedule the better. Cd 7-10. I had mine done cd7.

Thanks Stinas, it helps to know that it is less than life threatening to do an HSG :haha: . But I get nervous easily. I hope I can breeze through this. Will have my doc's appointment in another 1 or 2 days. I am 14dpo and waiting for for witch. Will let you know the update after my appointment.


----------



## Stinas

Don't be nervous. It's totally not worth it. I always get nervous.....so nervous I want to poop all the time lol. 
It's not bad. Made me have a good piece of mind after. Well worth it.


----------



## MarineLady

honeycheeks said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Honey cheeks - its not that bad. Don't be nervous because that just makes your anxiety level go up for nothing.
> I took 3 alive beforehand.
> Skweek described it to a T. Total it takes maybe 5 min. Theres not a crazy amound of machines. Just the normal x ray machine and a little tv that shows the pics instantly. I found it a bit uncomfortable....just as doc described it, really bad cramps...BUT...that feeling lasted like 2 min tops. Once the pain came you tilt to the left then right then boom its over.
> It's really honestly not a big deal at all. They will give u a pad to wear right after. Once you get up off table you might get a tad dizzy for a few seconds (I did but I get dizzy easy, especially when nervous). Then you go to bathroom, pee and as nurse described it like push like your about to poop, to help some dye come out. Then your off.
> I made dh bring me for a nice lunch lol
> I felt a bit gassy and bloated the rest of the day, tiny spotting. No big deal at all.
> My tubes ended up being clear.
> 
> Don't worry at all. Totally not worth getting all worked up.
> They say the earlier u schedule the better. Cd 7-10. I had mine done cd7.
> 
> Thanks Stinas, it helps to know that it is less than life threatening to do an HSG :haha: . But I get nervous easily. I hope I can breeze through this. Will have my doc's appointment in another 1 or 2 days. I am 14dpo and waiting for for witch. Will let you know the update after my appointment.Click to expand...

Hey honeycheeks. I am 14 dpo today too and just waiting for af to come. I've been spotting and slightly crampy so I know she's just around the corner. I was supposed to get an hsg this cycle but my doctor went on holidays! I am a little nervous for it but I think I'm more excited than anything. My dh and I have been trying for over a year and I'm just getting frustrated that I don't know what's wrong. At least with the hsg it gives us a little more hope that we might be successful. Here's hoping we both get an hsg baby!! Good luck with yours :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

MarineLady said:


> Hey honeycheeks. I am 14 dpo today too and just waiting for af to come. I've been spotting and slightly crampy so I know she's just around the corner. I was supposed to get an hsg this cycle but my doctor went on holidays! I am a little nervous for it but I think I'm more excited than anything. My dh and I have been trying for over a year and I'm just getting frustrated that I don't know what's wrong. At least with the hsg it gives us a little more hope that we might be successful. Here's hoping we both get an hsg baby!! Good luck with yours :hugs:

We have been trying over 2 years and hadnt had any success yet. I had one chemical, so I might think my tubes are clear, but who knows....Good luck to both of us. I have been very crampy , just waiting for the show.


----------



## ashknowsbest

AF came today ... and I had the worst cramps EVER but I'm obviously more happy she came!


----------



## skweek35

ashknowsbest said:


> AF came today ... and I had the worst cramps EVER but I'm obviously more happy she came!

I also had cramps like never before!! I think it must be as a result of the HSG scan. Wait till you OV this cycle! Be warned! I certainly knew I was OVing this last cycle!! 

I saw my FS last Friday and she confirmed that my tubes are clear and blood work came back within the normal range. 
She said she has no option but to ask me to try for another 7 months. That will then be 18 months of TTCing. If no BFP by then she will refer me for IUI, ICSI, IVF or something else (sorry cant remember what its called). 
SHe also said that if I do get my BFP, I must phone her and she will book me in for a 6 week scan!! YAY YAY!! 
So now the waiting game begins


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well good luck with getting pregnant before they do something more agressive. I'm starting clomid tomorrow so I'm sure I will feel my ovulation this cycle. Normally I don't feel the ovulation but since clomid enhances it I'm sure I'll be in some pain! I even had cramps today and I normally only have cramps the first day of AF and this is my second day! 

Well FX'd for you!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ash - Last cycle I felt ovulation, this cycle I didn't. So just don't get disheartened if you don't "feel" anything. :) Good luck with the Clomid, you're starting on 50 mg right??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah 50mg from day 3-7 of my cycle :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Awesome. Can't wait, so excited for you!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks, I'm excited too but nervous about the clomid! I know I will be fine though and it's only for 5 days!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa, have you made a Dr appt yet?


----------



## Lisa92881

I actually just called them. I have an appt tomorrow as a follow-up for Clomid so I'm not sure if she still wants me to go in. I probably sounded so awkward and silly, it was so weird to say I'M PREGNANT! We told our families and friends, but we gave our parents little gifts, or told friends "You're going to be an auntie!!" or whatever....so it was so weird to say the words! The nurse was going to check and see if the dr still wanted to see me and then call me back. I hope she does! Maybe it will feel a little more real if I at least go to the dr! She was funny, I could hear her reading my chart, and reading the description of what tomorrow's appt was for, and she goes "Well, I guess it worked, huh?" :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Lisa, I am still over the MOON for you, lady! So heartening that you got that BFP at last. So can't wait to start clomid myself.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm taking clomid tonight ... I figure it won't matter if I take it in the morning or at night as long as I'm consistent with the times! I want to sleep through the side effects if I have any at all! I'm really excited though =D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa that's great! So happy for you and your Hubby! How did he react?

Ash I got pregnant the first time after only one round of Femara. Good luck :)


----------



## Lisa92881

He's excited, but I can tell he's being a bit cautious and doesn't want to get his hopes up too much.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Is this your first time ever pregnant?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yessssss! CRAZINESS!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww how exciting! It's ok to be nervous but I'm sure it'll be just fine :) I was really nervous my first time.


----------



## Lisa92881

I go back and forth between nervous, and feeling very calm and that this is our forever baby that we worked so hard for, and we will meet him/her in October.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yep just think positive :) your baby will be just fine! Have u heard back from the dr?


----------



## Lisa92881

Just got a message from them. They said to still come in tomorrow to confirm the pregnancy (I'm guessing with yet another HPT...maybe I should just bring them one of the 5 I've done? :haha:) and I also think I have a yeast infection, which is probably the main reason she said to keep the appt.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh I hate yeast infections!! Can't wait to see how the appt goes!


----------



## Lisa92881

I feel kind of silly, cause it's like on my bum :blush: and the only reason I know it's a yeast inf is cause this happened last year after I took antibiotics. But I guess the dr has seen worse right? :haha:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww that sucks :( yeah they've seen it all girl! It'll be fine :)


----------



## Lisa92881

So you know what was weird? Saturday night, we had dinner at my in-laws. They invited my parents over too. It was planned a few weeks before, but the timing was perfect! We had told my parents earlier in the day, and went over my in-laws a little before dinner and told them then. Anyway, as we were all sitting at the kitchen table eating, we looked up, and there was a ladybug on the ceiling .Ladybugs are lucky right? It was like a sign that everything was going to be ok with this baby. After all, who sees a ladybug in February?!


----------



## Stinas

Lisa thats such a good sign ...the ladybug...yeast infection..hmmm...not bad but i bet its uncomfortable! Maybe drink some cranberry juice until you go to your apt.


I got another smiley OPK....I better O this time!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - sorry to hear about the yeast infection!! That sucks!! I've only had one ever and I never want to deal with that again!! 

Stinas - I really hope you O soon!! I have my FX'd!

AFM - I took my clomid pill tonight and didn't even go to sleep yet and had no side effects :) so needless to say I'm ecstatic!!


----------



## smythdm

Hi guys -

Been reading up on the history of this thread :) I've got my HSG scheduled for Friday and the imaging place won't tell me the results, I have to go back to my OB/GYN for them. I just called and they don't have any appointments available until the following Friday, which makes me really upset b/c thats a whole week of not knowing and a whole week later into my cycle where I won't be able to discuss anything else that I can do (progesterone, etc.). I am so frustrated, the scheduler lady was so so rude to me, and its a popular practice b/c the doctors are really good but she was just so unkind an unsympathetic to what its like to have a test done and not be able to know the results (especially when I know that others give the results immediately). So nothing left to do but charm the radiologist or whoever actually gives me the test into giving me a heads up ;) Or make him pity me...we'll see which angle I use. 

So a few more questions. This may sound ridiculous but the place where I'm getting the HSG is literally .2 miles from my house and parking is a nightmare, will I be able to walk home? Also - getting it done on CD8, how does it impact your O date (move up/move back)? 

Thanks - I got nervous thinking about it last night, trying to imagine the pain level but I know, I KNOW that its going to be worth it. I just need to visualize the positive outcome. Reading all the good stories on here helps SO much.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa92881 said:


> So you know what was weird? Saturday night, we had dinner at my in-laws. They invited my parents over too. It was planned a few weeks before, but the timing was perfect! We had told my parents earlier in the day, and went over my in-laws a little before dinner and told them then. Anyway, as we were all sitting at the kitchen table eating, we looked up, and there was a ladybug on the ceiling .Ladybugs are lucky right? It was like a sign that everything was going to be ok with this baby. After all, who sees a ladybug in February?!

That is very lucky! I love ladybugs :) They are pretty and unique little bugs lol. I know everything will be just fine :)


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. So my HSG was last Thursday, and I don't know if I'm just having seriously horrible O pains, or what, but my uterus feels like it is tightening up in knots, and is killing me!!! The pain is terrible! Anyone else have O pains after their HSG???


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Smythdm :hi:

I think you will be totally fine to walk home. I had the HSG, and it was painful for about a minute (very strong cramping), and then the cramps receded and I was 100% fine after that. The doctor made me sit on the table for 5 minutes before standing up, and made me sit in the waiting room for 30 minutes before leaving his office just in case I started to not feel well (just a precaution, as some women might have a delayed vasovagal response where they feel dizzy, light headed etc.), but I felt totally fine. I was able to commute 90 minutes home by myself, including a 15 minute walk from the train to our aparetment. 

Some women experience O moving up after the HSG, but mine was delayed. I had 6 days of bleeding after the HSG, and I ovulated on CD 20, whereas the last cycle I O'ed on CD 15. 

Alta I never have O pains, so I can't help there....


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> Hi Smythdm :hi:
> 
> I think you will be totally fine to walk home. I had the HSG, and it was painful for about a minute (very strong cramping), and then the cramps receded and I was 100% fine after that.

Hi!! Thanks for the help - I've had the vasovagal response before, so I should warn them :)


----------



## charliebear

AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies. So my HSG was last Thursday, and I don't know if I'm just having seriously horrible O pains, or what, but my uterus feels like it is tightening up in knots, and is killing me!!! The pain is terrible! Anyone else have O pains after their HSG???

I'm now 16 days post HSG and I felt O pains this cycle where I hadn't before and I've had cramping since my HSG. Both have been very intense at times.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi girls! Just getting back from my appt. It was super quick, they had me POAS to confirm things (and laughed when I said I had already POAS at least 5 times! :haha:). My first ultrasound is March 12!!!!!!! :happydance: I'll be 7 weeks exactly then. EEEEK so excited!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

congrats lisa! Happy it was confirmed at the doctor even though we all knew you were preggo before you even tested! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

smythdm - I think you should be fine to walk home. I agree with Daisy....pain was very strong, but didnt last long at all. I did get dizzy once I sat up on the table. The nurse had me sit for a few minutes before going to the bathroom to clean up. I was still a little light headed when leaving, but dh drove me home. If you are going to walk home, I would maybe sit in the waiting room for a little, just to make sure you are 110%...because god forbid you get dizzy on your walk home all alone. Other than that, you should be fine. The place I got my HSG done didnt tell me the results at all....actually the doc ran out of there so fast I didnt even see him!...I was still laying down on the table and he was poof...gone like the wind. Pissed me off to tell you the truth. I didnt find out my results until a good week or so later. 

AltaMom - I am in the same situation as you today....very strong O pains. Get bding!

Lisa - Im sure hearing it from the doc was even more surreal than reading "Pregnant" on the digi!


----------



## DaisyQ

Awesome Lisa!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Great news Lisa! I find out the sex of the baby March 9th! I am almost 100% positive it's a boy! Let's see if I am right :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Ooh it will be an exciting few days for us!! I'm feeling girl, but I know it's wayyy early!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I had my HSG done this past monday and results came back normal!!! Im praying this will help us cause I want another one so bad!!! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lisa - they say you are sicker with a girl... well atleast that is what my dr says :) So if that morning sickness kicks your butt it may be a girl :) I was nauseated from weeks 5-8 but nothing major.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Sunshine7125 said:


> Lisa - they say you are sicker with a girl... well atleast that is what my dr says :) So if that morning sickness kicks your butt it may be a girl :) I was nauseated from weeks 5-8 but nothing major.

I was told the same but when I first found out I was pg I didnt have any symptoms.. the whole time I felt it was a girl until the dr said Boy.. well then a month later they said GIRL!!! I guess every one is different.. I want a boy so bad now!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had no symptoms with my son at all and this one I have felt a little rough. I cant wait to find out :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopefully its a girl :) !! Hope you pregnancy gets easier on you!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you :) We are hoping for a girl but I will be happy either way :) Good luck on ttc, I hope it happens quickly for you :) It took us 17 months the first time and it was torture :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you!! My 1st one happened out of no where but this one is being very stubborn!! I just had an HSG done so Im hoping this month will be be our lucky month!! :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had my HSG done Oct 28th and found out I was pregnant Dec 12th :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

That gives me hope that it is still possible and just hearing it helped you makes me feel at ease. Thank you :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

That was our 6th month of trying this time around and i really think it helped us :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

We have been trying since May of 2010 but recently in Oct 2011 he had surgery to improve our chances so if it doesn't happen by May then we are going to look into other options. I really want to do it natural though.


----------



## Sunshine7125

That sounds promising :) I took fertility pills both times. My Dr told us sex every other day. Not sure if that's correct or not but I guess it worked :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

My DH fertility Dr told us every other day as well because he said if me did the BD every day then the sperm won't have enough time to mature.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yep that's exactly what they told us :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Sunshine7125 said:


> I had no symptoms with my son at all and this one I have felt a little rough. I cant wait to find out :)

My friend had no symptoms with her first (a boy) and was sick as dog with her second (a girl)!!


----------



## Stinas

Im excited for you guys!!
My friend had a girl in Aug...she had massive gas and waves of nausea....other than that...never heard that you are sicker with a girl. Interesting though!!! Keep us up to date to we can prove which is right.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Gas is one thing I have had really bad lol and bloating wow! I'm miserable every time I eat.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I had the worst night ever! :( Hot flashes waking me up every hour and just crying over nothing! I guess the clomid is building up in my system now because I had no side effects the past 2 nights I've taken it! OH got mad at me for being like upset for nothing and giving him a hard time but he apologized this morning and I know that I was being ridiculous! Just 2 more days of the medicine and then hopefully I won't have to do it again. 

On a good note, the side effects aren't as bad as I thought they were going to be, I mean i thought I was going to be throwing things and having every side effect listed. So it is bearable but omg.


----------



## MiasMum

Is HSG the same as lap and dye??


I had lap and dye at the start of this month and the consultant said everything was fine, sometimes a flush through is all thats needed. What would you ladies say to this?? Have any of you had your BFP recently after HSG?LAP??


----------



## MiasMum

ASHKNOWSBEST -- -- -- --- I took my last clomid pill yesterday.
(first clomid cycle days 2-6 50mg). CD7 today.

Like you i was a mess last night, couldnt stop crying and really short with OH.
I too hope I wont have to take another 5 next month and I get my long awaited BFP this cycle!

Babydust!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Miasmum - were you okay with the first half of the pills? Because like I said I was totally fine with the first 2 and then last night I was a wreck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and are you doing IUI or just clomid?


----------



## MiasMum

Just the clomid. What about you? How many clomid cycles have you done? What dosage are you on? CD ect?

I took my pills between 5 and half past in the evenings and felt fine until the night of pill 4. That night i was so hot in bed (usually sleep all wrapped up but was so sweaty). Then last night I just couldnt stop crying. Everything seemed to get to me. I did recently lose my mum so it has been a sad time but everything just seemed so much worse last night! Hope i get BFP this month as dont wanna go through that again next month!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm doing clomid on days 3-7, this is my first time on clomid and I'm on 50mg. I'm CD 6 so I have tonight and tomorrow night left and then I'm done with clomid for this cycle. I go in March 1st to check follicle size and then if I have a big enough follicle I'll be doing IUI 24-36 hours later! So probably March 2nd or 3rd! I'm looking forward to it and like you I do not want to do this clomid thing again! 

Sorry to hear about your mom :hugs:!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Ash - Welcome to the Clomid crazies! :haha: The week after my pills I was an emotional mess, I cried at work like 3x's, and countless times at home! It was terrible!! I found that it kind of passes after that week. I wasn't moody like irritable, I was moody like crying all the time! :dohh: Good luck love, hang in there, it's all worth it!! So you're IUI is March 1? So exciting! Do you go to the dr for your trigger shot or do it at home?

Sunshine - I haven't had any nausea or anything yet, but I do find that when I eat I get full very quickly. Like I'll be starving, and eat half of my meal, and be stuffed. I've heard of that later in pregnancy, weird that it's happening now. And I just tried to eat a bowl of cereal and could barely force it down. Oh my hope these aren't symptoms already! Haha.


----------



## MiasMum

Good luck with tonight and tomorrow. I look at it as - if it get me a positive result then I dont actually care!! Do You ov on your own?? I do but consultant said it would give me a little boost hopefully!
We are into month 23 ttc and all test results have been fine, will be starting IVF Apr 13 if the clomid doesnt work. x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa - I've been irritable and emotional but only last night! I'm fine today!! Weird! Lol. Clomid is crazy but I agree with you Mia that if it gets me my bfp then I'll do it! I do the trigger shot at home at 9 o'clock March 1st if I have mature follicles and then if they are, my OH will do the trigger shot and then the next day go in for IUI. Craziness!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and then I move the next day! :haha: What a crazy life I have!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay! Busy but good!! Wohoo!


----------



## smythdm

Just got done with my HSG! It was a lot better than I expected - and the results were the best that they could have possibly been - 2 clear tubes that were slightly slow at first, so hopefully the test cleared out some of the gunk. Thought I'd summarize for everyone else, since I was really really nervous. 

So logistically - go in, give your medical history, put on a gown, lay down. Step 1 is inserting a speculum (just like a PAP - only it hurt me much less than normal, as I was probably expecting the pain to come later in the procedure). Step 2 is they insert a catheter into your cervix through the os; they told me that I'd feel a pinch, but I didn't (again, still waiting for the pain/cramping) They use betadine to cleanse the cervix so that's what I've been spotting since returning. Step 3 is where they put the dye in - they kept asking me; do you feel that and at first I didn't and then I did. It was cramps a little (I've had worse period cramps), but more a feeling of discomfort and fullness - like my body knew that it was full of something foreign and it wanted whatever it was OUT ASAP. Then you lay there while they take pictures from different angles, which was the toughest part b/c I just wanted the dye out out OUT of me. They did increase the pressure 2 times which I felt (more discomfort/fullness), but in the end my tubes were both clear. 

The entire thing took 10 minutes. The PA who did it (a guy - who was really funny) said that it can take longer if its hard to find your cervix and insert the catheter. They told me to have sex every other day from day 10 to day 23, and every day if I wanted. They also told me to wait on my husbands SA until day 23 b/c this might have done the trick and you don't want to waste any good swimmers on a SA this month. I have had brown spotting (the betadine) but nothing else really. I feel fine - I walked there and back and actually walked to get lunch on the way home. My stomach does feel a little crampy. 

So thats my story on the HSG - hope it helps someone!


----------



## smythdm

Oh and also I had them show me the images, which was neat. They had to turn the screen while the test was going on so that the guy doing it could see, but it was good to see with my own two eyes my uterus and my little clear tubes! I found out that my uterus was tilted too - which is interesting, but shouldn't impact anything hopefully.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I also have a tilted uterus and carried my first child just fine.. it actually helped when it came time to deliver and made things alot smoother :) Good luck to you!


----------



## smythdm

Beautifullei2 said:


> I also have a tilted uterus and carried my first child just fine.. it actually helped when it came time to deliver and made things alot smoother :) Good luck to you!


Really good to know, thank you!!


----------



## DaisyQ

You know what's funny? My OB/GYN told me my uterus was tilted, and I happened to mention this to the radiologist who did my HSG, and he was like, "well.. right now it's not!" I wonder what that's about!


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> You know what's funny? My OB/GYN told me my uterus was tilted, and I happened to mention this to the radiologist who did my HSG, and he was like, "well.. right now it's not!" I wonder what that's about!


Hmmm - he actually showed me on the scan, it seemed to make sense - it looked like a triangle, but not like normal long triangle uterus, you could tell that you were looking at it from the top (it was a small triangle). I'm not too worried about that though. I wonder if it shifts around? The radiologist was so so funny - she just said "well we're going to go ahead and get you pregnant" and the PA that did the test (who was a guy) and I were joking about how much easier guys have it. Feeling good - no bleeding, just slight cramping - now just to wait for my husband to get home on Sunday and get to it!!


----------



## Stinas

You guys are super lucky for having such nice people. The only nice one I have encountered so far was the nurse from my hsg. Other than that, all the docs have been impatient and uninformative. 

Glad to hear it went well for you!!

Daisy - that's soo weird !


----------



## DaisyQ

Right?? Stinas I had a hard ass nurse the other day...it's hit or miss.


----------



## drsquid

finally giving in and getting one. problem is im a radiologist so i know a lot of the people in the area who do them and i work with them etc. i think im going to end up going to where i used to work because they have the most reasonable prices (plus im friends with the manager etc so i can go whatever day i want) and im sure get the cash discount etc. figured i had no reason to worry about my tubes but.. 2 failed iui cycles.. and fuck it. plus yeah itd be great to flush the old pipes. sigh


----------



## Stinas

Daisy - I guess it is. It just pisses me off!!! 

Dr - that's a good idea!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Dr squid, I'm sorry about the 2 failed iuis. Were they medicated? Getting a hsg sounds like the next logical step Also, have you considered getting a scan after ovulation to confirm the follicle(s) did release the egg(s). Don't know why, but I am paranoid that I have LUFS and the eggs aren't actually releasing. I'm going to request a us to confirm this hopefully isn't happening. My doc will think I'm mad, but I don't care.


----------



## charliebear

I was told during my HSG that the uterus shifts thought the month, as mine was also tilted :)


----------



## drsquid

First was unmedicated. 2nd was with femara. Made 2-3 big enough follicles. No I didn't have a us. I was gonna get someone at work to do one. May do that this time. Also wanna get a sperm count this time as they haven't done that cause I buy washed sperm. Part of me worries thatim using blanks so to speak.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ashknowsbest - are you still checking this thread? What's your status? How did the clomid go? I just started it last night.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi Daisy - yeah I'm still checking this thread! Just been quiet and relaxed lately. I'm CD 11 today and I go for my follicle scan tomorrow morning! Hopefully I'll be getting IUI either Friday or Saturday morning! How was your first night on clomid? I only had one bad night on clomid and it was my 3rd day on it!


----------



## kalmeida1985

I have mine on Monday and should ovulate the following Monday. Our RE told us that the first month your chances go up quite a bit because it can "clear the way". Here's to hoping......


----------



## Lisa92881

DaisyQ said:


> Ashknowsbest - are you still checking this thread? What's your status? How did the clomid go? I just started it last night.

Good luck!!


----------



## smythdm

Keep a heads up for O after your HSG - mine moved up 3 days and I've heard from other people that it might also move back. Just keep an eye out for it!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks ash (and Lisa, you little lurker you :friends:). 

So far so good. I woke up really HOT at 4 am, but was able to go back to sleep. Feel a little tender on my left side... :shrug: Wow your iui will be SOON! Please do report back with your scan results. How much Clomid were you taking? I'm taking 100 mg cd3-7.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I will update tomorrow after the scan. I took 50mg days 3-7. I already ovulate on my own so my doctor just wanted to give me a little boost. I hope I have 2 or 3 follicles though so I have a better chance of having twins!


----------



## Lisa92881

Daisy - LOL, I totally am! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

I ovulate on my own too - my doc wants me to have 2 follicles ideally - my scan is March 7th! I hope I don't have too many more than that - I would hate to have to cancel the IUI due to too many follies! A little scared. Less than one week now...


----------



## drsquid

hsg tomorrow.. fingers crossed. had the plumber and washer repair guys at my house today. im hoping my personal pipes are as clear as my house ones are now =)


----------



## Stinas

drsquid - lol good luck!

Ladies im going to be watching you!!! IUI chikas!

Ash - I keep looking at your chart and realizing that your not updating. lol


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas said:


> Honey cheeks - its not that bad. Don't be nervous because that just makes your anxiety level go up for nothing.
> I took 3 alive beforehand.
> Skweek described it to a T. Total it takes maybe 5 min. Theres not a crazy amound of machines. Just the normal x ray machine and a little tv that shows the pics instantly. I found it a bit uncomfortable....just as doc described it, really bad cramps...BUT...that feeling lasted like 2 min tops. Once the pain came you tilt to the left then right then boom its over.
> It's really honestly not a big deal at all. They will give u a pad to wear right after. Once you get up off table you might get a tad dizzy for a few seconds (I did but I get dizzy easy, especially when nervous). Then you go to bathroom, pee and as nurse described it like push like your about to poop, to help some dye come out. Then your off.
> I made dh bring me for a nice lunch lol
> I felt a bit gassy and bloated the rest of the day, tiny spotting. No big deal at all.
> My tubes ended up being clear.
> 
> Don't worry at all. Totally not worth getting all worked up.
> They say the earlier u schedule the better. Cd 7-10. I had mine done cd7.


Ladies, I had my HSG done. It was one of the most painful experiences ever. I found out that I had both tubes blocked. I have been referred for IVF.


----------



## Stinas

Im sorry to hear that!!! 
They cant clear them?


----------



## DaisyQ

Dint worry, honey cheeks - that's what IVF is for. It will work for you!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from the doctor and I have on follicle, it's 17mm so he wants to wait a couple more days to give it more time to grow. I'm kinda disappointed, I wanted more follicles since I'm taking clomid. I mean I was producing mature follicles without clomid so what was the point ... ? Anyways, I'm also feeling like the IUI is going to fail because I only have one follicle. I'm also have insurance issues because I have two separate insurances. One for pharmacy and the other for medical so they're putting it through with aetna and they're denying it but if they used the correct insurance it would go through no problem. Needless to say I'm annoyed! I guess all I can do it focus on moving and forget about the IUI! I'm so sad!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, don't count yourself out yet hon. With all the monitoring, they will make sure to trigger you so the egg is perfectly mature, and the iui helps too because it bypasses the cervix, which is so deadly to sperm (watch the great sperm race). I know you wanted another follie, but you still have a good chance. It's my impression that ladies with pcos are a higher risk of developing multiple follies on gonadotrpins. Next cycle, perhaps you can try upping the dose of Clomid, or try injectables. But remember 1-2 good follies is best, at least according to my RE. The more follies, the higher the risk of multiples, and that increases the risk that none survive. Also, can't you have them resubmit the claim, the right way?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I don't mind paying out of pocket but the office said they called it into the pharmacy but I called the pharmacy and they said they don't have it ... so it's just a mess right now. I called the med ladies at my FS and they are going to call me back!


----------



## DaisyQ

I am sure you will get it sorted out. I know it's so hard not to get wrapped up in each cycle, but try to have faith that this process will work eventually - in all likelihood, you will be pregnant in 3-6 months, which is fabu. Just stay focused on that.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'll try! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

(I know, so hard to do). I'm trying my very best to be as "zen" as possible now - but it's very hard. Mainly, I have stopped symptom spotting, which helps.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas said:


> Im sorry to hear that!!!
> They cant clear them?




DaisyQ said:


> Dint worry, honey cheeks - that's what IVF is for. It will work for you!!

HSG could not flush out the tubes. Doc said lap wont work as i am prone to sever scarring. So going the IVF route.


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: IVF is very effective. Hang in there hon!


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Sorry!! Keep your head up!! IVF works for TONS of people!! You just need to stay positive and positive things will happen...plus it will make the process go faster.


----------



## drsquid

had my hsg today. she had a great deal of trouble and actually couldnt get through the cervix. presumably i have scarring from the prior leep. though it hasnt been a problem for the iuis. oh and it was far more expensive than i thought it would be.. that being said. she still managed to get the study to work and i have nice open tubes on both sides and normal endometrial cavity. 

and i finished to find out id missed a phone call... got the job i interviewed for =)


----------



## Stinas

drsquid - Thats great news! Congrats!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats on both fronts!


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys =)


----------



## drsquid

so the hsg didnt hurt but.. wow im crampier tonight than i was with the iui's. must be from the dye because like i said she didnt even manage to get the catheter in.


----------



## honeycheeks

drsquid said:


> so the hsg didnt hurt but.. wow im crampier tonight than i was with the iui's. must be from the dye because like i said she didnt even manage to get the catheter in.

yay!! for your open tubes, painless HSG and new job. I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## honeycheeks

DaisyQ said:


> :hugs: IVF is very effective. Hang in there hon!




Stinas said:


> Honey - Sorry!! Keep your head up!! IVF works for TONS of people!! You just need to stay positive and positive things will happen...plus it will make the process go faster.

I feel very positive about IVF. I hope I get appointments soon without having to wait too much


----------



## Stinas

The faster you call, the faster you will get in. Im excited for you!!! Hopefully its not a longgggg journey, but we are all here for you! I think there is an IVF section here too!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Anyone have an abnormal cycle after the H.S.G? I was late this month which is not normal & its nothing heavier than spotting.. Didn't know if anyone else had something like this happen.. Thanks ladies :)


----------



## smythdm

I'm having a VERY abnormal cycle - spotting started 3 days earlier than it should have and so far (4 days later) has not progressed beyond spotting. I had my HSG done in Feb...


----------



## Beautifullei2

smythdm said:


> I'm having a VERY abnormal cycle - spotting started 3 days earlier than it should have and so far (4 days later) has not progressed beyond spotting. I had my HSG done in Feb...


My guess would be that it is the HSG... I also had mine done in feb.... I started 3 days later than usual & usually my cycle only lasts 3 days.. Im on day 2 & Im still very light. 

Thanks :)


----------



## Stinas

My cycle after my HSG, which was also done in Feb, was also lighter than normal, but not super light...still needed a pad for the first 3 days. What was different for me was my LP was a day or 2 longer and no cramping leading up to or even the first day of AF. That was weird. Now its just spotting.


----------



## smythdm

OMG - I've had the opposite experience with cramping, I cramped my entire TWW (which foolishly made me think I was pregnant, which broke my heart) and I've had the WORST cramps while AF has been in town.


----------



## Stinas

I cramped for like 3 days early on in my TWW...but once it was "time" for AF I felt nothing! My boobs were sore for the entire TWW, which has happened before, but the whole not cramping at the end made me feel like "ohh...maybe I am" ...but...the witch arrived lol 

I read somewhere else that they usually have bad cramping after hsg af. I was expecting to feel that way, but nope...just a flow...which was different because the days leading and the day of af I usually get something. hmmm....well I hope we all get our BFP this cycle!


----------



## smythdm

Yeah, of course as soon as I got AF, I googled "cycle after HSG" and saw that the cramping is common, but maybe I was trying to delude myself because I never even thought that it could be associated with the HSG. You can bet that I googled the heck out of "implantation cramps" though.


----------



## DaisyQ

smythdm said:


> Yeah, of course as soon as I got AF, I googled "cycle after HSG" and saw that the cramping is common, but maybe I was trying to delude myself because I never even thought that it could be associated with the HSG. You can bet that I googled the heck out of "implantation cramps" though.

Awww, honey - :rofl: I googled implantation cramps myself today!! LOL. I need to step away from the computer - seriously.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Daisyq & smythdm , now I don't feel so bad. I was 3 days late so I did the same!! Google gets the best of me & sometimes I have to remind myself to stop too! Our time will come soon enough :) FXED for BPF for all us ladies :)


----------



## Stinas

Google can be very evil sometimes! lol


----------



## hopingforit

I just got my HSG done today. It was pretty painful but my tubes are all clear :thumbup:

The Dr made sure to mention that for 3 months, the chance of pregnancy is increased!

Hopefully I get my BFP soon!


----------



## Stinas

Hoping - Fx!!! Glad to hear your tubes were also clear!


----------



## tnguyen916

Hey...I know this thread is old but thought I may share my results with you ladies to get some information.

So I had my HSG done today and as it may seem my left fallopian tube may be blocked. I won't know for sure until I speak with my fertility Dr, as the radiologist performed the procedure and kinda indicated that it was blocked because the dye remained and did not spill into abdomen but was not specific...

Anyways my question is..have any of you ladies experienced a glob of EWCM (was tinted brown suspect from the blood from procedure) come out and is that normal? I don't think I'm fertile yet as I'm only on CD 13 and I usually don't ovulate until CD 20. PLUS I don't ever get EWCM on any of my other cycles whether I'm fertile or not.

Any insight to this would be helpful. DH and I will try to naturally conceive for the next few months as I've read the HSG has been helpful in getting that BFP...if after that then we can go from there.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Beautifullei2

GL Hopingforit for your BFP :)


----------



## EJPerkins

I also had my HSG today. it was pretty painful.. they let me watch the screen cuz I work in xray and know what I'm lookin at.. it looked like the dye wasn't gonna come out the tubes but finally did.. I was soooo relieved.. so hopefully that ups my chances fingers crossed and prayin everyday that's its my turn.... Gl everyone that had theirs done the last cpl days


----------



## Stinas

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## hopingforit

EJPerkins said:


> I also had my HSG today. it was pretty painful.. they let me watch the screen cuz I work in xray and know what I'm lookin at.. it looked like the dye wasn't gonna come out the tubes but finally did.. I was soooo relieved.. so hopefully that ups my chances fingers crossed and prayin everyday that's its my turn.... Gl everyone that had theirs done the last cpl days

They let me look at the screen too. I think some places do and some don't but I didn't know what the heck I was seeing. The Dr had to explain it to me after she was done.

Sending lots of :dust: to you!

I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Sorry you ladies had a painful experience with your HSG!!! But being if it helps conceive pregnancy then it was all worth it :D my first month after HSG was a a bust since AF showed up but FXed it doesn't happen this month as I start my first dose of clomid!! 

GL ladies!!


----------



## Stinas

I agree. Whatever works. I'll take anything at this point. 
I didn't get to look at the screen. The doc left before I even sat up. Didn't even catch his name.


----------



## Stinas

Any luck ladies?
I am waiting to O.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*STINAS* Im waiting O to.. Im keeping my FXed that this clomid really helps.. Gl to you!!


----------



## hopingforit

Stinas said:


> Any luck ladies?
> I am waiting to O.

I got an IUI on the 20th so I'm in the TWW. Hoping IUI+HSG=BFP!

:dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

I had an IUI 2 weeks ago today. My official test date is tomorrow. I got a BFN yesterday when I tested early. :-(


----------



## hopingforit

DaisyQ said:


> I had an IUI 2 weeks ago today. My official test date is tomorrow. I got a BFN yesterday when I tested early. :-(

I hope you get your BFP! :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks. I realize there is still a chance, but I'm not too hopeful considering the BFN yesterday at 12 DPO. :shrug: I was crying all morning yesterday, but have pulled it together and am now preparing for cycle 9. Will let you know the final outcome tomorrow.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Good luck to all you ladies!! FXed we all get our BPF !!


----------



## Stinas

Ladies I wish you all the best of luck!!! 
We need some bfp in here!!! 

Dh went in for sa yesterday. I am hoping his sperm is still ok because they made him wait there for over 4 hours!!! After that he told me he refuses to go again and I kind of don't blame him lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Stinas * When will he get his results back??


----------



## Stinas

Beautifullei2 - I honestly have no idea! They literally made him sit there just for the doc to come in and say "alright" while he put a sticker on the cup. DH flipped out on the poor guy. 
I am going to call my ob monday and see if she has heard anything. If his SA comes out clear and this ob does not help me I am going to change docs. I am not really a fan of hers. Only went to her because a friend(with no problems having a baby, Mrs. Fertile Mertle) suggested her and she was covered under my insurance at the time. Now that I changed insurance, I can go to the doc I originally wanted to go to. A different friend suggested him...she rants and raves about him. Plus I read wonders about him online. 
Time is ticking lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopefully they give you the results soon. When DH did his they called a few days later so hopefully they don't make you wait to long. I can't believe they had him there for 4 hours. Most def. Find a new doctor especially one you like & feel comfortable because they added stress from dreading your doc can make it worse. GL hun & hope DH count comes back good. Keep us posted


----------



## Stinas

Thank you!!!
Once I get the results back i figured I will make an apt with the new doc....or hopefully this cycle works out and I wont have to, but im not holding my breath anymore lol
I will keep you posted!


----------



## DaisyQ

Bfn ladies, onto cycle 9 and iui #2


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Stinas * I myself am looking for a new ob.. My last doctor that I had who delievered my 4 year old retired right in the middle of me TTC.. I was so upset because I was looking forward to her staying with during the process.. back to the drawing board of trying to find a new one =/ 


*daisy* Im sorry hun!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

daisy - sorry you got a bfn ... I know exactly how you feel, it sucks! I'm also onto IUI #2. Are you doing anything different this cycle?


----------



## Stinas

Daisy - Sorry...hope the second round does it for you!!!

Beautifullei2 - Aww that sucks! Its always nice to have a doc you know and feel comfortable with. Its really hard to find ones like that these days.

Ash - HI!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, going to ask for back to back iuis. 

What is you treatment plan - how many iuis are you going to do?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - hey! How are you doing? I read about your honey's SA, I would have yelled at them too and I would question them about the quality of his sample because they let it sit there for 4 hours! I hope besides that everything is going good! 

Daisy - I was thinking of asking for back to back IUI also! As far as our plan, we're not doing anything different this cycle except for increasing the dose of clomid but everything else is the same. I have to do 6 IUI's, 3 with clomid and 3 with injectables before they will allow me to go onto IVF so that's where I am. =D


----------



## Lisa92881

Ash you totally won't need to do all that! Your BFP is coming soon! :)


----------



## drsquid

I had three dreams I was pregnant. Last night I was holding a baby the whole dream. Had several people tell me they thought it worked and wham af this morning. I really don't think this is going to work for me. The timing couldn't have been more perfect.*


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: squid. I responded to your post on the other thread. This is the HARDEST, most brutal process ever. Ugh.


----------



## Kros330

Hey ladies. Just wondering if any of you had delayed ovulation after HSG. I had mine on 3/13 and had some light spotting for about a week after. I started getting what appeared to be positive OPK on cd 14 and then again on CD 17 and now they have been positive since CD 21 with yesterday cd23 being the darkest. My temps are all over the place so I just dont know whats going on. I have been pretty normal every other cycle and always ovulate. Im going to be really sad and upset if the HSG messed with my chances.... I just dont know what is going on. Any advice???


----------



## Stinas

It did not mess with my cycle at all. My tubes were clear. 
I read it could delay O that cycle. How were your results?


----------



## Kros330

Stinas said:


> It did not mess with my cycle at all. My tubes were clear.
> I read it could delay O that cycle. How were your results?

The dr said everything was perfectly clear. They even printed me out a picture and said it was beautiul...lol(kinda weird). Im on day 3 of positive opks on today is cd24 so its just so confusing. I have never O'd later than cd 17.


----------



## Stinas

It could happen. That's not super late. You still have a very good chance. Don't stress about it. 
Some ladies have experienced later O when getting a HSG. Just think about all the stuff that happened in there during the procedure. Plus just think of how much easier it will be for the sperm to get in there. No more cob webs!! Lol


----------



## DaisyQ

I had delayed ovulation on my HSG cycle. Like you, I spotted (pretty heavy actually) for 6 days or so. My tubes were also clear. I usually O on cd15-17, that cycle I o'ed on cs 19 or 20. It was very frustrating. It was not a bfp cycle. I'm still waiting... This will be my third cycle since the HSG.


----------



## Stinas

Im sorry Daisy!! Im on cycle 2 after HSG. 
Are you doing another IUI?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes. We are on iui cycle #2 right now. I'm taking Clomid and iui will be late next week. Hoping second time is a charm.


----------



## Stinas

Daisy fx!! I am routing for you !!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks stinas, and I'm rooting for you too. Are you seeking any further treatment at this point or not yet?


----------



## Stinas

Thanks! Dh went in for his sa, but I need to call for results...which shouldn't they call me? I'm kind of waiting until after I O...dont want to put a damper on things I his results are not good. 
After that I am going to see what this stupid lady says. If I don't like what I hear I am going to the doc I wanted to go to in the first place. I feel like this lady won't do much for me, I just want to finish all the testing she had us go through and see her final opinion on what we need to do next. Then if I don't approve I am going to the other doc. 
I am imagining they would put me on clomid. I at least hope they do. Let's get this show on the road already!!! Lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stinas - when my OH got his SA done they said they only called if the results were not normal. They said if I wanted to know what they were I had to call because if they were good they do not call so I would think, if your doctors office does it like mine does, that it's a GREAT sign they haven't called you! I would call! I don't think it's bad news :) PMA! 

Well good luck and I hope you get the answers you want!


----------



## DaisyQ

Stinas, is your doctor a RE? If not, or if you are feeling unsure about her, I would go ahead and at least set up an initial consultation with the other doctor you have in mind. It can sometimes take weeks or months to get an appointment with a re as a new patient. At the very least, he can take a history and look at your tests and offer a second opinion. :flower:


----------



## Stinas

She is an OBGYN...so maybe? I have no clue lol I have only been to her 3 times. Reason why I dont care for her is that she made me feel like I have no clue what my body is doing and she didnt really believe me when I said I have been TTC for over a year. She actually said "are you sure"....like really lady? I felt like I was this teeny bopper trying to have a baby...meanwhile im 27 and married. 
I will make the apt with the other doc soon. I keep procrastinating. I have that problem. 

Ash - I hope they work like that. I really do. Sometimes I feel like hes fine, others im like well maybe it is him, and then i feel like its just crummy timing. Who really knows. Hopefully I get answers soon. Im going to call next week sometime...hopefully by then ill have O confirmed.


----------



## DaisyQ

Stinas make sure you go see a RE (reproductive endocrinologist). These doctors are ob/gyns AND endocrinologists who deal only with fertility patients. Most ob's don't know what they are doing, with regard to fertility. 

Where are you located again? Are you in nj?


----------



## Stinas

Daisy - Im in Bergen county....arent you too? Where do you go?


----------



## DaisyQ

I go to RMA NY in the city, because both Dh and I work in the city, so I thought it would be the most convenient. There is also RMA NJ, and they have several offices. I don't remember all the locations... West Orange and Morristown are two. I think there are others. We have a whole RMA thread going. So far (and it's only been a couple weeks) we've have one bfp, and another girl going to RMA nj just had two embryos transferred from IVF. Hoping to hear her bfp announcement next week. I actually just got to hold a newborn RMA baby this week - her mom is the one who referred me there. Oh and, someone else on bnb that I correspond with got her bfp as a patient at RMA, she was just put on Clomid.


----------



## Stinas

I need to look into it. If this cycle becomes a bust, I need to do something. I have waited long enough.


----------



## happyshopper

Hello everyone,
Did anyone find their AF was different after their HSG? I had my HSG this cycle just over 2 weeks ago and my AF is much different to my usual ones. My LP was shortened by 2 days (I don't chart but I base it on EWCM) and it is about 5 times lighter than normal. My first instinct is that I didn't ovulate but I just would like to know if any if you ladies have had the same thing xxx


----------



## Stinas

Hi. My lp was actually a day or two longer and I chart. Af was slightly lighter than normal but I had no cramps or indication that she was on her way, which was different than other months. I knew she was on her way from charting.


----------



## smythdm

Hi ladies!

Just wanted to follow up with a positive HSG story - I got my BFP on my second cycle after the HSG, so if it doesn't happen for you first time around, know that there's still lots of hope!


----------



## drsquid

im hoping, unfortunately ive wasted my 1st and 2nd cycle post hsg on bum sperm. sigh


----------



## smythdm

My doctor said that fertility is increased for 3 months after HSG - so I'll keep my fx for you!!


----------



## EJPerkins

happyshopper said:


> Hello everyone,
> Did anyone find their AF was different after their HSG? I had my HSG this cycle just over 2 weeks ago and my AF is much different to my usual ones. My LP was shortened by 2 days (I don't chart but I base it on EWCM) and it is about 5 times lighter than normal. My first instinct is that I didn't ovulate but I just would like to know if any if you ladies have had the same thing xxx

I had my HSG 24 days ago and AF just got me yesterday, just one day early.. i found out that i ovulated by blood test on day 22 so i was really hoping this was it.. but the witch showed up.. shes about the same where days 2-3 are horrible with cramps and heavy flow (tmi sorry)
:dust:


----------



## babysiew

I am doing my HSG on 13/4. Very nervous. I am just wondering can a person get pregnant after HSG? The same cycle? Cos I read tat the dye is not good, have to flush out be4 trying to conceive... is it true? I just dont like to waste another cycle


----------



## drsquid

actually the dye is likely to help, more so with the old oil based dye. the issue is theoretically the radiation to the developing follicles.. but even that is felt to be highly unlikely to be a problem either


----------



## babysiew

Thx dr squid U give me hope!


----------



## charliebear

Another positive story. 

I'm cooking a HSG baby :) I had my HSG 8/2 and got my BFP that cycle, found out the day I was due to go to the clinic for clomid. 

Lots of luck ladies.x


----------



## LaineB

It's been a long journey.... But after my HSG procedure (and 2 yrs of infertility) in sept '11, we found out we were expecting in November. Shortly after we discovered the pregnancy was ectopic. I received methotrexate shot (type of chemo) to dissolve the pregnancy and saved my left tube. We had to wait a few months to try again. In April we conceived again, this was the first month we were able to try. Sadly, we lost that pregnancy may 23, 2012. We conceived again in July '12 and I am happy to say we are 35 weeks pregnant!!! I really believe that I had blocked tubes that the HSG procedure cleared even though the results were normal!! Don't forget that there is hope!!!


----------



## Gobolino

LaineB said:


> It's been a long journey.... But after my HSG procedure (and 2 yrs of infertility) in sept '11, we found out we were expecting in November. Shortly after we discovered the pregnancy was ectopic. I received methotrexate shot (type of chemo) to dissolve the pregnancy and saved my left tube. We had to wait a few months to try again. In April we conceived again, this was the first month we were able to try. Sadly, we lost that pregnancy may 23, 2012. We conceived again in July '12 and I am happy to say we are 35 weeks pregnant!!! I really believe that I had blocked tubes that the HSG procedure cleared even though the results were normal!! Don't forget that there is hope!!!

Thanks LaineB, and congrats!!!! I have mine scheduled for next week. Is it painful?


----------



## diamondlove33

Not sure if anyone is still on this thread but it sure is inspiring!! <3


----------



## markswife10

This thread is inspiring! <3 I'm getting an HSG done in two weeks if the witch shows up this weekend. I have my FX'd for an HSG baby <3


----------



## diamondlove33

markswife10 said:


> This thread is inspiring! <3 I'm getting an HSG done in two weeks if the witch shows up this weekend. I have my FX'd for an HSG baby <3


Have you had the HSG before? I really felt like it 'cleared everything out' .. i'm just hoping and praying it's enough! Although, I will keep my FX for you that the witch stays away and you don't even need one!!!! :)


----------



## diamondlove33

btw I timed my HSG for cd 10.. currently in that miserable 2WW :( :(


----------



## Blythe

I had my hsg on cd10 this cycle....currently in 2ww....Fx for us all


----------



## markswife10

diamondlove33 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> This thread is inspiring! <3 I'm getting an HSG done in two weeks if the witch shows up this weekend. I have my FX'd for an HSG baby <3
> 
> 
> Have you had the HSG before? I really felt like it 'cleared everything out' .. i'm just hoping and praying it's enough! Although, I will keep my FX for you that the witch stays away and you don't even need one!!!! :)Click to expand...

No I haven't! That's exactly what I'm hoping for! I know we can conceive because we have before, it just takes soooooo long (we're going on cycle 8 since the MC with nothing, 2 years of trying in total). I don't think the witch is going to stay away since I started getting pre-AF spotting tonight (which I ALWAYS get before AF). I think CD 10 is what I have to schedule mine for too (what the NP told me). <3 Fx'd for you too! I hope we both get an HSG BFP! <3


----------



## Gobolino

AF came this morning after having my HSG on the 7th of March. So fx maybe this next month. Good luck ladies!


----------



## diamondlove33

markswife10 said:


> No I haven't! That's exactly what I'm hoping for! I know we can conceive because we have before, it just takes soooooo long (we're going on cycle 8 since the MC with nothing, 2 years of trying in total). I don't think the witch is going to stay away since I started getting pre-AF spotting tonight (which I ALWAYS get before AF). I think CD 10 is what I have to schedule mine for too (what the NP told me). <3 Fx'd for you too! I hope we both get an HSG BFP! <3


So sorry to hear about your angel baby <3 On the brightside, you know it's possible! I've never been pregnant and haven't used contraception in about 4 yrs, but AF shows like clockwork.. so I started to get nervous and when we started trying of course I was freaking out. So this is cycle 1 post-HSG and we're praying for a miracle! My parents just went to a psychic.. not sure if you're a believer or not but they're totally into it.. she told them they have a daughter w/ a nurturing personality and who is a natural mother.. Me to a T.. she then told them she saw me holding a baby and the letter 'D' .. DH names starts w/ the D and my mother told her that and she said..'No, no.. I am seeing more like December' ... in 9months.. trying not to put too much weight into it but of course it's in the back of my head!! 

CD 10 is I think the best day to have it done b/c you have a day to rest before you start BDing 24/7 hahahaha


----------



## markswife10

Thanks diamond! I hope that this is your month! <3 My AF showed so I scheduled my HSG! It is Friday, so it will be on CD 7 instead of 10! I guess that's better though because it gives me more time before all the BD'ing ;) Haha! I'm praying this is what we need to have our sticky rainbow baby :) <3 Come on HSG babies!


----------



## diamondlove33

So glad you scheduled your HSG because guess what? I got my BFP today!! Very faint.. I want to upload a pic before I get too excited.. i'm 10dpo


----------



## markswife10

Eeeee!!! That gives me even more hope! Congrats!!!!! SO happy for you! <3


----------



## diamondlove33

What do we think??
 



Attached Files:







amazing.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 5


----------



## markswife10

Looks like a BFP to me!!! Do you have any pink dye tests? I have heard blue tests are more prone to evaps, so I'd double check it with a pink dye test just to be sure, but it does look like you got your BFP! <3


----------



## diamondlove33

definately going to double check w/ another test feeling a little guilty cos I had one in my purse and just decided to take it at work!!


----------



## markswife10

<3 Good luck! Eee soo exciting!


----------



## diamondlove33

markswife10 said:


> <3 Good luck! Eee soo exciting!

Thank you so much! I'm being very cautiously excited as i'm only 10 dpo so I haven't missed AF yet.. still very nerve racking!!


----------



## markswife10

Oh I know it is! <3 I was a nervous wreck last time I was pregnant before AF came (especially after having a chemical pregnancy 3 months before that). Just try to stay calm and enjoy it! :)


----------



## markswife10

Woohoo! I saw you got a positive FRER! CONGRATS!!!! <3


----------



## diamondlove33

markswife10 said:


> Woohoo! I saw you got a positive FRER! CONGRATS!!!! <3

thank you thank you!! Totally replied to you on both threads! haha


----------



## markswife10

<3 :) This makes me super excited to get my HSG done! :)


----------



## diamondlove33

markswife10 said:


> <3 :) This makes me super excited to get my HSG done! :)

Just a couple more days!! What CD are you gonna be on?


----------



## markswife10

Yep! <3 I will be on CD 7!


----------



## diamondlove33

markswife10 said:


> Yep! <3 I will be on CD 7!


perfect!! you gonna do opk's right??


----------



## markswife10

diamondlove33 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Yep! <3 I will be on CD 7!
> 
> 
> perfect!! you gonna do opk's right??Click to expand...

Yep! OPK's and temping around O time to confirm my temp raises. I temped all cycle last cycle, but I get too obsessive with the post-O temps if I do that :haha: So I'm going to skip doing that and just quit after I get three high temps ;)


----------



## diamondlove33

markswife10 said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Yep! <3 I will be on CD 7!
> 
> 
> perfect!! you gonna do opk's right??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! OPK's and temping around O time to confirm my temp raises. I temped all cycle last cycle, but I get too obsessive with the post-O temps if I do that :haha: So I'm going to skip doing that and just quit after I get three high temps ;)Click to expand...

How is it going markswife??


----------



## markswife10

diamondlove33 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Yep! <3 I will be on CD 7!
> 
> 
> perfect!! you gonna do opk's right??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! OPK's and temping around O time to confirm my temp raises. I temped all cycle last cycle, but I get too obsessive with the post-O temps if I do that :haha: So I'm going to skip doing that and just quit after I get three high temps ;)Click to expand...
> 
> How is it going markswife??Click to expand...

Good, just waiting on O. I really hate this part of the cycle. Just ready to be preggo already! *sigh* Thanks for asking! <3 How are you and LO doing?


----------



## diamondlove33

markswife10 said:


> Good, just waiting on O. I really hate this part of the cycle. Just ready to be preggo already! *sigh* Thanks for asking! <3 How are you and LO doing?

Seriously, the wait is the worst part! Hang in there!! And we're doing GREAT so far! Had a little scare because my first blood test, my hcg levels were very low but they went right up! Dr. Booked us an u/s for 4/17 but i'll only be 5 1/2 wks. so my hopes aren't very high of seeing anything. .. he just wants to make sure the baby is in the right place and all that,.


----------



## blondie4309

Hey ladies....when I had my HSG on Monday the radiologist said that my cervix was pretty closed and he had a bit of trouble getting in to do the procedure but that he did get it in and my tubes are clear. I was wondering if any of you had had a similar experience? I know even when I check my cervix it feels closed all the time....just worried this would keep me from getting my bfp.


----------



## diamondlove33

blondie4309 said:


> Hey ladies....when I had my HSG on Monday the radiologist said that my cervix was pretty closed and he had a bit of trouble getting in to do the procedure but that he did get it in and my tubes are clear. I was wondering if any of you had had a similar experience? I know even when I check my cervix it feels closed all the time....just worried this would keep me from getting my bfp.

My dr didn't say anything about my cervix being closed - but yes that could be a reason it's more difficult for anthing to get up there, on the upside, I had been trying for a year and got pregnant same cycle as the HSG I SWEAR by it.. even though they said that everything was clear... Maybe it helped to open that cervix! how was your cramping during??


----------



## Blythe

blondie4309 said:


> Hey ladies....when I had my HSG on Monday the radiologist said that my cervix was pretty closed and he had a bit of trouble getting in to do the procedure but that he did get it in and my tubes are clear. I was wondering if any of you had had a similar experience? I know even when I check my cervix it feels closed all the time....just worried this would keep me from getting my bfp.

I had the opposite problem and the dye kept spilling back out of cervix...eventually went through tubes. I worry that after sex sperm will not manage to stay up there. What day did you have it done? Was it close to ovulation?


----------



## diamondlove33

Blythe said:


> I had the opposite problem and the dye kept spilling back out of cervix...eventually went through tubes. I worry that after sex sperm will not manage to stay up there. What day did you have it done? Was it close to ovulation?

That actually does seem like a possibilty to me! when we were TTC i kid you not I would hang off the bed to keep everything in there as long as possible and then prop my butt up on pillows so my hoo ha was tilted and nothing could come out!! 

I had my HSG done on CD 10 ... O'd on CD 14 .. and :bfp: came at 10DPO


----------



## Blythe

diamondlove33 said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> I had the opposite problem and the dye kept spilling back out of cervix...eventually went through tubes. I worry that after sex sperm will not manage to stay up there. What day did you have it done? Was it close to ovulation?
> 
> That actually does seem like a possibilty to me! when we were TTC i kid you not I would hang off the bed to keep everything in there as long as possible and then prop my butt up on pillows so my hoo ha was tilted and nothing could come out!!
> 
> I had my HSG done on CD 10 ... O'd on CD 14 .. and :bfp: came at 10DPOClick to expand...

Thanks for reply. I had my hsg on cd10 too. Bfn for me but this is my next cycle post hsg so hopefully second time lucky for me


----------



## sarahuk

Just wanted to pop in and send some baby dust and luck to all those currently in their hsg cycles or awaiting their hsg!

I had mine done last year after a long ttc journey, and finally got my sticky bean the cycle of my procedure. Hope the same for all of you! x


----------



## diamondlove33

Blythe said:


> Definately a possibility!!!!! Supposedly the first 3 months you are 'fertile myrtle' make sure you use OPKs too :thumbup:


----------



## blondie4309

diamondlove33 said:


> blondie4309 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....when I had my HSG on Monday the radiologist said that my cervix was pretty closed and he had a bit of trouble getting in to do the procedure but that he did get it in and my tubes are clear. I was wondering if any of you had had a similar experience? I know even when I check my cervix it feels closed all the time....just worried this would keep me from getting my bfp.
> 
> My dr didn't say anything about my cervix being closed - but yes that could be a reason it's more difficult for anthing to get up there, on the upside, I had been trying for a year and got pregnant same cycle as the HSG I SWEAR by it.. even though they said that everything was clear... Maybe it helped to open that cervix! how was your cramping during??Click to expand...

My cramping during was not bad at all. Kind of more of a quick stabbing pain and then nothing. In the dreaded 2ww.....


----------



## diamondlove33

blondie4309 said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blondie4309 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....when I had my HSG on Monday the radiologist said that my cervix was pretty closed and he had a bit of trouble getting in to do the procedure but that he did get it in and my tubes are clear. I was wondering if any of you had had a similar experience? I know even when I check my cervix it feels closed all the time....just worried this would keep me from getting my bfp.
> 
> My dr didn't say anything about my cervix being closed - but yes that could be a reason it's more difficult for anthing to get up there, on the upside, I had been trying for a year and got pregnant same cycle as the HSG I SWEAR by it.. even though they said that everything was clear... Maybe it helped to open that cervix! how was your cramping during??Click to expand...
> 
> My cramping during was not bad at all. Kind of more of a quick stabbing pain and then nothing. In the dreaded 2ww.....Click to expand...


Blondie, good luck! Try not to pull your hair out!! keep from testing as long as possible!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello Ladies just wondering if U could answer a few questions for me as I have my HSG Tom !!!!! 
Tom will be CD8 for me but I usually O between CD10-cd13 do u think that's cutting it close??? Also I have a Lrg cyst on my left ovary that was seen during ultrasound Fri and Today.... Will the test cause me any issues W that??

Lastly we have 2 Boys so we have been trying to sway Pink .... Diet, lowering PH and raising my temps (since I'm Hypo.) to favor Pink!! I've read a lot of threads that say the get PG after a HSG but most have boys.... Do U think the Dye might favor Boys or something??

Thanks so much for the help I'm freaking out Like Majorly Bad!!! :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

Firstly, good luck! Its a nervous process I know, but this is the step towards bringing you your little one!

Its not cutting it close :) Ovulation will still happen on time, its just that its not done past certain CD days as it can become -too- close to ovulation.

The test wont cause any issues with your cyst either, try not to worry :)

Ive not heard anything about the dye and gender. Personally, I cant see how that can even be related since the sperm is what picks the gender and that happens at fertilisation :)

Good luck this cycle! xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Thank so much for the Info. I feel a Lil better!! :thumbup:
I'm not sure if it's the Dye or anything I was just wondering if there was anything that might sway one gender or the other like raising the PH or maybe it just gives those spermies a nice smooth Slip N Slide and the boys shoot down it first :haha:

Congrats on the Baby not much longer to Go!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Hahaha your last post gave me a much needed giggle and smile!! <3 You know..i BET there are some sites out there where someone has done some research into stuff like that! I wouldnt have a clue personally...plus I suppose the fact I am also team :yellow: doesnt really help either!!

How did you get on today? Hope you are ok my dear.

And yes thank you! Not long :) And sure you will be counting down your days to your new bundle soon too <3 xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Oh wow I am glad I found this thread !! I made my apointment today for my HSG its being done on April 29th and I am scared to death but I am such a worry rat with anything I can have allergic reaction too, i am allergic to a few things , and I am not the biggest pain taker either lol


----------



## markswife10

Well, looks like I'm another HSG success! I got a :bfp: <3

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4133copy.jpg


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats MarksWife!!!!
I just wanted to pop in an update on me I had my HSG 4/16 .... I'm still in my 2WW but it doesn't look good!!!

I never got a TRUE +OPK this month (never happened b4) got several ultrasounds 1 a few weeks ago saw a 15mm Folli but the last on CD20 saw my cyst bled into my ovary so it doesn't look good this month!!!

Congrats on the New baby and GL Everyone!!


----------



## TTC First

I had my HSG on May 1 so I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

markswife10 said:


> Well, looks like I'm another HSG success! I got a :bfp: <3
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4133copy.jpg

Congrats hun !!!

My hsg was done on april 29th and caused early ovulation and double ovulation for me , I already ovulated on the left side now the right side is going so hoping we are lucky


----------



## zestygirl

Having my HSG on the 7th....I am worried I might Ov before, but I don't wanna wait....!

I am going to do OPK's so that if it's a risk, I will reschedule next month.

Also having a Saline Sonogram.

So tell me - does the HSG hurt???? What should I expect?


----------



## Sis4Us

I didn't have any Pain from the HSG!!! Except for when the Dr was pushing on my cyst!! I've heard if u have blockage it hurts pretty bad though!!! :nope:

GL!!!


----------



## PDubs10612

Had my HSG on the 30th, waiting to O (hopefully Sunday) hope this is our month...come on HSG baby :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

PDubs10612 said:


> Had my HSG on the 30th, waiting to O (hopefully Sunday) hope this is our month...come on HSG baby :)

GL hun I had mine on the 29th :hugs:


----------



## PDubs10612

Ruskiegirl said:


> PDubs10612 said:
> 
> 
> Had my HSG on the 30th, waiting to O (hopefully Sunday) hope this is our month...come on HSG baby :)
> 
> GL hun I had mine on the 29th :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! Hope we see some BFPs on this thread...good luck to you :)


----------



## diamondlove33

*Congrats Markswife! *So excited for you!

Ladies, My HSG was painful but only slightly and you will be amazed at how quickly it goes. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## PDubs10612

Ruskiegirl said:


> PDubs10612 said:
> 
> 
> Had my HSG on the 30th, waiting to O (hopefully Sunday) hope this is our month...come on HSG baby :)
> 
> GL hun I had mine on the 29th :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey how are you getting along? I had fertile CM but neg. OPKs ...bah...


----------



## markswife10

Thank you Diamond! <3 :) 


Wishing you ladies lots of baby dust and hoping the HSG does the trick for you all too! <3


----------



## TTC First

zestygirl said:


> Having my HSG on the 7th....I am worried I might Ov before, but I don't wanna wait....!
> 
> I am going to do OPK's so that if it's a risk, I will reschedule next month.
> 
> Also having a Saline Sonogram.
> 
> So tell me - does the HSG hurt???? What should I expect?

The HSG is similar to the Saline Sonogram, I am not sure if you had that yet. Except the HGS they take an x ray also. I thought that the Saline Sonogram hurt but that was nothing compared to the HSG. Some people don't find it painful but I definitely did. The good thing is that the procedure only lasted a couple minutes and the pain was gone a couple minutes after the procedure.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am doing good 2 dpo today and so tired but I think it is the odd weather here its in the 80s when usually its in the 60s in the spring hehe


----------



## PDubs10612

It's unseasonably warm here too, after being unseasonably cold...funky weather this year


----------



## markswife10

My HSG only hurt like a bad period cramp when he put the catheter in and blew the balloon up, that part hurt pretty bad (even with 800 mg ibuprofen in my system). The rest didn't really hurt at all. I did spot a bit afterward and the rest of the day so I had to wear a little panty liner to catch it.


----------



## zestygirl

Had my HSG yesterday and it sucked !!!! Hurt like hell and my tubes went spasm and closed off making it impossible for the dye to pass. Unfortunately my HSG was the day after a painful saline soon and the same day as my surge. 

I was still cramping from the saline sono when I arrived yesterday. The doc told me my uterus was "still upside down" from the sono and had not returned to its normal position. So he moved it. Yes, that part hurt a lot too. 

After the HSG I went for a follicle scan. I was really happy because I was 24mm and the follicle was intact, meaning the HSG had not flushed away my egg. Stood up from the follicle scan and..... Tmi: blood everywhere. I got really faint and nauseous and had to lay down.

I finally went home and laid down and passed our for like, 3 hours. Nurse called from the clinic to advise us to BD because I was surging. My DH said "will you be okay for that???" So I lied and smiled and said yes. Truthfully, I was (and still am) bruised and tender feeling, but I was NOT going to miss my window. 

So we still BD'd last night, and will tonight. What bad timing! lol...Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

zestygirl said:


> Had my HSG yesterday and it sucked !!!! Hurt like hell and my tubes went spasm and closed off making it impossible for the dye to pass. Unfortunately my HSG was the day after a painful saline soon and the same day as my surge.
> 
> I was still cramping from the saline sono when I arrived yesterday. The doc told me my uterus was "still upside down" from the sono and had not returned to its normal position. So he moved it. Yes, that part hurt a lot too.
> 
> After the HSG I went for a follicle scan. I was really happy because I was 24mm and the follicle was intact, meaning the HSG had not flushed away my egg. Stood up from the follicle scan and..... Tmi: blood everywhere. I got really faint and nauseous and had to lay down.
> 
> I finally went home and laid down and passed our for like, 3 hours. Nurse called from the clinic to advise us to BD because I was surging. My DH said "will you be okay for that???" So I lied and smiled and said yes. Truthfully, I was (and still am) bruised and tender feeling, but I was NOT going to miss my window.
> 
> So we still BD'd last night, and will tonight. What bad timing! lol...Crossing my fingers!

Your chart looks so promising hun FX for you :flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Welp HSG cycle a bust :witch: showed up today :cry:


----------



## brittany12

Bumping this thread!

I had my HSG on the 12th of September and am currently 6dpo. Hoping for a bfp after 2 years ttc and one m/c October of last year.


----------



## HisSweetheart

brittany12 said:


> Bumping this thread!
> 
> I had my HSG on the 12th of September and am currently 6dpo. Hoping for a bfp after 2 years ttc and one m/c October of last year.

Hey Bittany, 

Can you plz share your experience with HSG? Is it painful with a retroverted uterus, as I too have a retroverted uterus and my HSG is scheduled on 1st Oct.. :huh: .. All my bloodwork/scans has come back perfect, so has DH's tests :thumbup: Still to chk progesterone level at 7dpo... 

My doc has suggested me a straight-away IUI next month (with clomid) in case my HSG goes fine. I wasn't prescribed any meds earlier as my tests came back fine and I ovulate on my own. I'm so confused!!! :cry:

-Marlene
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Me-29, DH-32
actively TTC since Apr'13
no found reason for delay in conception :shrug:


----------



## brittany12

Honestly my hsg was a breeze. The worst part was the speculum like a pap smear. I didnt really feel any cramping and it was iver in less than 5 mins. There are alot of horror stories out there but everyone is different.


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the same thing! Mine was done today (ouch!) and the lovely radiographer told us to "go nuts for the next few months" :haha: She discovered that i have a very tight cervix...what a weird thing that is to have!


----------



## brittany12

i'm sure it opens up when you are ovulating so I wouldn't worry about that. Other than that were your tubes open and clear?


----------



## HisSweetheart

Dont worry, hope you have ur BFP soon :) ... keep us all posted of the good news..


----------



## markswife10

Good luck ladies!!! The baby girl I'm carrying is an HSG baby, hopefully you all will have the same result! <3


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies I am Having my hsg tom morning which is also the year anniversary of my only bfp which ended in mmc. Am really hoping that this gives me good results esp if it ends up in a bfp. Good luck and will update tom.


----------



## nessaw

Am back from my hsg. They couldn't find my cervix for ages then couldn't get the catheter in for ages as well. Not v pleasant. It did hurt a bit when they were pushing the dye. Got to wait 10 days for results! Good luck everyone. X


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

nessaw said:


> Am back from my hsg. They couldn't find my cervix for ages then couldn't get the catheter in for ages as well. Not v pleasant. It did hurt a bit when they were pushing the dye. Got to wait 10 days for results! Good luck everyone. X

Mine was the same though i was told (and saw) my results straight away. It sucks that they wouldn't tell you then and there! Well done for getting it done and out the way, i'll keep my fingers crossed for good news...and an hsg bubby! X


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

MaybeThisMnth said:


> nessaw said:
> 
> 
> Am back from my hsg. They couldn't find my cervix for ages then couldn't get the catheter in for ages as well. Not v pleasant. It did hurt a bit when they were pushing the dye. Got to wait 10 days for results! Good luck everyone. X
> 
> Mine was the same though i was told (and saw) my results straight away. It sucks that they wouldn't tell you then and there! Well done for getting it done and out the way, i'll keep my fingers crossed for good news...and an hsg bubby! XClick to expand...

** Update **

So, since having my HSG at the end of September i have had 5 spikes (with subsequent drops) in temperature, two separate occasions of EWCM but no positive OPK results at all. It doesn't look like i'm going to ovulate any time soon and i'm starting to feel wholly depressed! I'm eating right, going to the gym and have lost a stone in 6 weeks so don't feel as though i'm doing anything to cause this...it's just not happening! Has anyone else had a similar experience? It's all feeling very disheartening


----------



## HisSweetheart

Add me in.. I'm testing this month after a painless HSG (with sedatives) on Oct 1st showing both tubes open :thumbup:

Waiting for an Autumn BFP ... :flower:

Today I had AF like cramps and a funny feeling to hog junk food!.. And oh yeah.. went to flush my system off the poop 3 times!!

Can any of u tell me what i shud figure out of my OPK result?.. I got a positive OPK on CD15/16/17.. dunno wht to make out?... I o'ed on which day ....CD15/16/17?


----------



## HisSweetheart

MaybeThisMnth said:


> MaybeThisMnth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nessaw said:
> 
> 
> Am back from my hsg. They couldn't find my cervix for ages then couldn't get the catheter in for ages as well. Not v pleasant. It did hurt a bit when they were pushing the dye. Got to wait 10 days for results! Good luck everyone. X
> 
> Mine was the same though i was told (and saw) my results straight away. It sucks that they wouldn't tell you then and there! Well done for getting it done and out the way, i'll keep my fingers crossed for good news...and an hsg bubby! XClick to expand...
> 
> ** Update **
> 
> So, since having my HSG at the end of September i have had 5 spikes (with subsequent drops) in temperature, two separate occasions of EWCM but no positive OPK results at all. It doesn't look like i'm going to ovulate any time soon and i'm starting to feel wholly depressed! I'm eating right, going to the gym and have lost a stone in 6 weeks so don't feel as though i'm doing anything to cause this...it's just not happening! Has anyone else had a similar experience? It's all feeling very dishearteningClick to expand...


Sorry I was not following the thread.. when was ur HSG done and hopefully ur results are promising. Because my doc told me that the egg wud release a little later or a little earlier as a result of the procedure. In few cases it follows the earlier pattern only. So it might just be possible that u wud hav missed it on OPK or its still on the way. So hun dont lose hope.. HSG has given unexpectedly good results for many!.. :dust:


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

HisSweetheart said:


> MaybeThisMnth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaybeThisMnth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nessaw said:
> 
> 
> Am back from my hsg. They couldn't find my cervix for ages then couldn't get the catheter in for ages as well. Not v pleasant. It did hurt a bit when they were pushing the dye. Got to wait 10 days for results! Good luck everyone. X
> 
> Mine was the same though i was told (and saw) my results straight away. It sucks that they wouldn't tell you then and there! Well done for getting it done and out the way, i'll keep my fingers crossed for good news...and an hsg bubby! XClick to expand...
> 
> ** Update **
> 
> So, since having my HSG at the end of September i have had 5 spikes (with subsequent drops) in temperature, two separate occasions of EWCM but no positive OPK results at all. It doesn't look like i'm going to ovulate any time soon and i'm starting to feel wholly depressed! I'm eating right, going to the gym and have lost a stone in 6 weeks so don't feel as though i'm doing anything to cause this...it's just not happening! Has anyone else had a similar experience? It's all feeling very dishearteningClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I was not following the thread.. when was ur HSG done and hopefully ur results are promising. Because my doc told me that the egg wud release a little later or a little earlier as a result of the procedure. In few cases it follows the earlier pattern only. So it might just be possible that u wud hav missed it on OPK or its still on the way. So hun dont lose hope.. HSG has given unexpectedly good results for many!.. :dust:Click to expand...

I'm trying to keep the hope ...maybe i'll be one of the delayed ovulation women. I have to ovulate some time sooner or later but i'd really like it to be sooner! My HSG was at the end of September so i had hoped to have good news by now (CD30). Yet another woman at work has fallen pregnant seemingly immediately after coming off contraception...it's a harsh world sometimes!


----------



## HisSweetheart

MaybeThisMnth said:


> HisSweetheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaybeThisMnth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaybeThisMnth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nessaw said:
> 
> 
> Am back from my hsg. They couldn't find my cervix for ages then couldn't get the catheter in for ages as well. Not v pleasant. It did hurt a bit when they were pushing the dye. Got to wait 10 days for results! Good luck everyone. X
> 
> Mine was the same though i was told (and saw) my results straight away. It sucks that they wouldn't tell you then and there! Well done for getting it done and out the way, i'll keep my fingers crossed for good news...and an hsg bubby! XClick to expand...
> 
> ** Update **
> 
> So, since having my HSG at the end of September i have had 5 spikes (with subsequent drops) in temperature, two separate occasions of EWCM but no positive OPK results at all. It doesn't look like i'm going to ovulate any time soon and i'm starting to feel wholly depressed! I'm eating right, going to the gym and have lost a stone in 6 weeks so don't feel as though i'm doing anything to cause this...it's just not happening! Has anyone else had a similar experience? It's all feeling very dishearteningClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I was not following the thread.. when was ur HSG done and hopefully ur results are promising. Because my doc told me that the egg wud release a little later or a little earlier as a result of the procedure. In few cases it follows the earlier pattern only. So it might just be possible that u wud hav missed it on OPK or its still on the way. So hun dont lose hope.. HSG has given unexpectedly good results for many!.. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to keep the hope ...maybe i'll be one of the delayed ovulation women. I have to ovulate some time sooner or later but i'd really like it to be sooner! My HSG was at the end of September so i had hoped to have good news by now (CD30). Yet another woman at work has fallen pregnant seemingly immediately after coming off contraception...it's a harsh world sometimes!Click to expand...

I may sound weird or bitchy... but u've gotto experience heavy TTC trials to fell this!... :wacko: One of my frnds was not producing follies beyond 12mm, and had ET less than 8mm!... She didnt release any eggs for 8 months inspite of all sorts of medications... the last resort doc suggested her was to go for donor eggs as her own eggs cudn't be extracted from her ovaries- owing to her folli sizes. AND, one fine day she got preggers, n has a 2 month old baby boy now!!!

Life is .. most of the times crazy :haha: ... ppl come off contraception, they get preggers, ppl dont produce eggs, one fine day get preggers, reckless teens fool around n get preggers!... some unfortunate kids feel so lost bcuz of probs b/w their parents, who don't realize that offsprings are unwrapped gifts from Lord ... And ones who crave to have kids, it seems, Lord tests, how long can u hold on?.. and I say Lord, its not my desire to be a mother, its my feminine instinct to become a mother.

Bah.. too much of blah blah... :dohh:
I know many ladies wud resonate with what i'm feeling now!...


----------



## nessaw

To update I got the all clear on my hsg but af arrived last weekend. His am joining you with the blah!


----------



## nessaw

Hi another update. Just got a bfp yest the cycle after my hsg. Fingers crossed it sticks.


----------



## brittany12

Congratulations!


----------

